# 2011 Hide Your Hair Challenge! (Jan 1st - June 30th)



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 1, 2010)

Ladies, it’s time for Part II of this challenge! We will be using the same rules as the previous challenges. 








*RULES:*

Hide the length of your hair by wearing it in protective styles. That can be wigs, weaves, buns, braids, twists, etc. 
You can take picture updates, but *do not allow them to be publicly seen*. 
You are allowed 3 free passes to wear your hair out. That's basically a pass every two months. 
Post your starting picture in the Starting Pictures Thread: 

****SEE BELOW FOR THE START PIX THREAD****
Check in as needed. If you are struggling to find styles or losing motivation, check in so we can support each other. 
Last but not least.....ENJOY THE LENGTH YOU RETAIN ONCE THE CHALLENGE IS OVER!!! 
*This challenge will officially begin on January 1st and we will reveal on June 30th.*

*In lieu of me listing all of the names as people join the challenge, you can just put a “Thanks” under this post. That way the list will remain current. (Thanks again for the suggestion ShyIntellect!)*

As stated before, I will post a separate thread for our starting pix along with several reference threads (see below). 

Reference Threads:

(These are the threads that started it all for me)

2009 HYH Challenge:

Hide Your Hair For 6 Months Challenge: June 15 - December 15

2009 HYH Reveal:

Hide Your Hair For 6 Months 12-16-09 REVEAL

2010 HYH Challenge:

2010 Hide Your Hair Challenge! (July 31st - Dec 31st)

2010 HYH Reveal:

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/ha...on/517337-2010-hyh-challenge-reveal-come.html

2011 HYH Starting Pix Thread:

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=518259

HHJ Ladies!


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 1, 2010)

first in line baby!!! lol


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 1, 2010)

LOL!  Somehow, I knew you would be first.


----------



## KurlyNinja (Dec 1, 2010)

I want in this! I PS 99.99% of the time anyway. I'm half-wiggin it for winter. I'll be bunning again when it warms up.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 1, 2010)

Welcome aboard.  Just add your name to the list by clicking the thanks button in the first post.  BTW, I'm loving your hair color!


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Dec 1, 2010)

I'm in I'm 100% natural and I'm starting fresh for the new year. I'm aiming for APL by July and PSing is going to get me there. I keep my wigs in the winter and hopefully I will have enough hair by the spring to make a decent sized bun.

ETA Starting Pic:


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 1, 2010)

Hey I am in~


----------



## Ms_Twana (Dec 1, 2010)

I might as well. I hide and PS on a regular basis anyway!!

On another note, when did LHCF get apps???? Maybe I'll be able to check in more now. Lol.


----------



## diadall (Dec 1, 2010)

I would love to join this but 6 months is a bit long for me. Maybe I will start a monthly challenge for us 'hide your hair' newbies.

What you all are doing is a great idea.  I will be supporting you from the sidelines.  I think I can do January with no problems but come legislative session time and I will have to wear my hair down a few times.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 1, 2010)

Ms_Twana said:


> I might as well. I hide and PS on a regular basis anyway!!
> 
> On another note, when did LHCF get apps???? Maybe I'll be able to check in more now. Lol.


 
I was hoping you would join this one since you are my HYH inspiration. 

now, what's this about LHCF having an app? Hmmm?


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 1, 2010)

diadall said:


> I would love to join this but 6 months is a bit long for me. Maybe I will start a monthly challenge for us 'hide your hair' newbies.
> 
> What you all are doing is a great idea. I will be supporting you from the sidelines. I think I can do January with no problems but come legislative session time and I will have to wear my hair down a few times.


 
That's okay.  You can jump in at any time, should your schedule let up.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 1, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Hey I am in~


 
I knew I'd see you too.  I figured either you or NikkiQ would be the first to join.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 1, 2010)

arm445 said:


> I'm in I'm 100% natural and I'm starting fresh for the new year. I'm aiming for APL by July and PSing is going to get me there. I keep my wigs in the winter and hopefully I will have enough hair by the spring to make a decent sized bun.


 
Woo hoo!  I'm always happy to see another natural join us.  I can't wait to see your PSs.  You may give me some good ideas.


----------



## chasturner84 (Dec 1, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> first in line baby!!! lol


 
Of course you would be first! You're such a challenge junkie!!!


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 1, 2010)

^^LMAO! Chas this challenge is awesome though! I PS anyway and this helps me stay in line. Plus any excuse to buy new wigs and I'm all over it.


----------



## diadall (Dec 1, 2010)

^what do you do with your old wigs?  How long can you keep them?  I have never worn one but this forum has me interested.


----------



## chasturner84 (Dec 1, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> ^^LMAO! Chas this challenge is awesome though! I PS anyway and this helps me stay in line. Plus any excuse to buy new wigs and I'm all over it.


 
UGH! I want to wear wigs so bad as a PS but I can't find ANY that look similar to my real hair.


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 1, 2010)

diadall said:


> ^what do you do with your old wigs? How long can you keep them? I have never worn one but this forum has me interested.


 

Most of my wigs are synthetic but I wear them for minimum of 3 months. I wash them once a month or when needed and let them air dry. A little flat ironing on the heat resistant ones and they're good to go.


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 1, 2010)

chasturner84 said:


> UGH! I want to wear wigs so bad as a PS but I can't find ANY that look similar to my real hair.


 
I'd like to take on the challenge of finding a wig that looks like your real hair lol. Between me and JJamiah, one of us can most def find you one girl


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 1, 2010)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> I knew I'd see you too.  I figured either you or NikkiQ would be the first to join.



LOL, I don't come on as much as I use too, so I had a slight Delay  LOL


----------



## CherryCherryBoomBoom (Dec 1, 2010)

Great idea . I PS nearly all the time anyway, especially with my transitioning, so this would be a good challenge for me.


----------



## Janet' (Dec 1, 2010)

Dang!!! I'm late! But, you know I'M IN!!!!!


----------



## RegaLady (Dec 1, 2010)

I am in!  I have been doing this anyway.  This will help me stay consistent.


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 1, 2010)

I wash my wigs once every 2/3 weeks, Most of my wigs/Lace Fronts are Human Hair. I have a nice little collection LOL. 

When you pick out  your wigs, what style you normally wear would help to decide on what your going to be more comfortable with at first before you put your whole body into the water. I started off with A black bob. Then to a curly black doobie look, then I got a bob with lighter colors, then I went buck wild and started buying human hair wigs. I love them and my hair is no longer a chore


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 1, 2010)

Ms.Coco37 It's time to change that Avy, You've had that up since last year  yes I am calling you out, I want to see some hair! I know your waist already


----------



## bluediamond0829 (Dec 1, 2010)

I want to join(actually starting a little early bcuz im getting my sewin done tomorrow) and it wont be coming until end of January/February(hopefully i can hold onto it and not want to switch up) ....

I'll try to remember to take pictures tonight!


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 1, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Ms.Coco37 It's time to change that Avy, You've had that up since last year  *yes I am calling you out*, I want to see some hair! I know your waist already


 

*singing like Rick James* Cold blooded!!!


----------



## gvin89 (Dec 1, 2010)

I want in!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 1, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Ms.Coco37 It's time to change that Avy, You've had that up since last year  yes I am calling you out, I want to see some hair! I know your waist already



Now you know I'm trying to be like you when I grow up!

Unfortunately for me, I don't think I'm going to make MBL by the end of the month.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 1, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> *singing like Rick James* Cold blooded!!!



I know right???!!!

I guess i'llhVe to go in and update my Avi now.


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 1, 2010)

^^^yeah it looks that way lol


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 1, 2010)

gvin89 said:


> I want in!



Welcome gvin89! You can add your name to the list by hitting the "Thank" button in the first post.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 1, 2010)

bluediamond0829 said:


> I want to join(actually starting a little early bcuz im getting my sewin done tomorrow) and it wont be coming until end of January/February(hopefully i can hold onto it and not want to switch up) ....
> 
> I'll try to remember to take pictures tonight!



Good for you for getting an early start. Hold on to your starting pic until I get the starting pix thread up and running. It should be ready by the end of the month.


----------



## Ms_Twana (Dec 1, 2010)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> I was hoping you would join this one since you are my HYH inspiration.
> 
> now, what's this about LHCF having an app? Hmmm?



Girl I'm not retaining much this time around!! 

And yes, I'm on my LHCF iPhone app now. I saw someone else's post say that it was made from their app so I went and searched for it!!


----------



## cinnespice (Dec 1, 2010)

Im in. After i take down this weave i will take some pics and post.
I will be in some kind of wig as i never leave my hair out.


----------



## Janet' (Dec 1, 2010)

So excited!!!


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 1, 2010)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> Now you know I'm trying to be like you when I grow up!
> 
> Unfortunately for me, I don't think I'm going to make MBL by the end of the month.



I think the shrinkage done got your tongue 
You were a cough away from MBL when I looked last


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 1, 2010)

My next reveal is at the end of JUNE  I can't wait!


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Dec 1, 2010)

I'm in on this one.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Dec 1, 2010)

I hope my hair is long enough to protective style when I BC.


----------



## beauti (Dec 1, 2010)

*i'm IN! i just weaved my hair today and plan on redoing it february, then april, and keeping that in until big reveal!! woot woot!*


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Dec 1, 2010)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> Woo hoo!  I'm always happy to see another natural join us.  I can't wait to see your PSs.  *You may give me some good ideas*.



Hopefully I can I have only been natural for about a week and I slightly grasped the concept of a twist out


----------



## danigurl18 (Dec 1, 2010)

I love this challenge! I can say that this is one that I have actually stuck with


----------



## ms.blue (Dec 1, 2010)

I'm in this challenge!


----------



## mz tracy 25 (Dec 1, 2010)

I just started wigging it up a couple months ago, and I gained about an inch and a half so I'm definitely in!


----------



## JerriBlank (Dec 1, 2010)

Count me in. PS'ing is a piece-a-cake for me!lol. I'll be doibg weaves,and the time frame should allow me two sets of weaves. Hopefully,I will only need two passes. I'll be weaved up by this weekend.


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 1, 2010)

and the challenge just keeps growing and growing!


----------



## smwrigh3 (Dec 1, 2010)

I have been waiting for this challenge to start again! I am ready!!!


----------



## ladyfay (Dec 1, 2010)

I started early as well, and will be getting a new install on tomorrow. I am getting use to this weave thing.


----------



## prettybyrd (Dec 1, 2010)

I'll bite!  I'm protective styling anyway, so I guess I'll do so with friends!   Also, after looking at the afters in that HYH 2009 Reveal, I am so inspired!  Y'all weren't playing!


----------



## Tchanelle (Dec 1, 2010)

So in! I was gonna do this anyway  I'm aiming for full SL by May/June


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva (Dec 1, 2010)

Ok, I've added my 'thanks' so please add me to the list


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 2, 2010)

Ms_Twana said:


> Girl I'm not retaining much this time around!!
> 
> And yes, I'm on my LHCF iPhone app now. I saw someone else's post say that it was made from their app so I went and searched for it!!


 
We're basically in the same boat.  This time around my reveal won't be all that exciting.  I got lazy.

On another note, I downloaded the LHCF app to my iPhone!  Woo Hoo!Thanks for tip!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 2, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> I think the shrinkage done got your tongue
> You were a cough away from MBL when I looked last


 
Yeah, but I've been a little negligent with my ends.  I cringe to straighten it out and see.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 2, 2010)

arm445 said:


> Hopefully I can I have only been natural for about a week and I slightly grasped the concept of a twist out


 
By the end of this challenge you will be an old pro!  Just wait!

If you want, you can check out some of my PSS.  The albums are in my profile.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 2, 2010)

beauti said:


> *i'm IN! i just weaved my hair today and plan on redoing it february, then april, and keeping that in until big reveal!! woot woot!*


 
Now that's what I call a HYH plan! 



danigurl18 said:


> I love this challenge! I can say that this is one that I have actually stuck with


 
Me too! This is one challenge that I've actually stuck with. I'm dying to see your progress at the reveal!



ms.blue said:


> I'm in this challenge!


 
Ms.Blue, I'm glad you decided to do the challenge again! You're making great progress!



mz tracy 25 said:


> I just started wigging it up a couple months ago, and I gained about an inch and a half so I'm definitely in!


 
Now that's what I'm talking about! I would love to have an inch and a half right about now. That would put me to my MBL goal for sure. 



ladybeesrch said:


> Count me in. PS'ing is a piece-a-cake for me!lol. I'll be doibg weaves,and the time frame should allow me two sets of weaves. Hopefully,I will only need two passes. I'll be weaved up by this weekend.


 
I'm glad you're joining us!



NikkiQ said:


> and the challenge just keeps growing and growing!


 
And you know this, MAAAAAAN!



smwrigh3 said:


> I have been waiting for this challenge to start again! I am ready!!!


 
I'm glad you're joining us this go round. BTW, you look like a little babydoll in your pic.  So adorable!



ladyfay said:


> I started early as well, and will be getting a new install on tomorrow. I am getting use to this weave thing.


 
I'm loving this! Everyone seems to already have a set plan, and the challenge hasn't even offically started yet.



prettybyrd said:


> I'll bite! I'm protective styling anyway, so I guess I'll do so with friends!  Also, after looking at the afters in that HYH 2009 Reveal, I am so inspired! Y'all weren't playing!


 
Prettybyrd, I felt the same exact way. That was the first challenge I stuck too. I had a couple of things going against me (I started a month late, and I BC'd). By the time of the reveal, my hair had practically grown back. I'd never experienced progress like that.



Tchanelle said:


> So in! I was gonna do this anyway  I'm aiming for full SL by May/June


 
That's a great starting goal for you, and it's very realistic.



Nasdaq_Diva said:


> Ok, I've added my 'thanks' so please add me to the list


 
Once you hit the thanks button, you're automatically added to the list. I checked and you're definitely there.

I think I'm going to try to build a back-up list in case, LHCF decides to do more upgrades.


----------



## sxyblackgem (Dec 2, 2010)

Please count me in. I will be keeping my hair in individual braids, twists, and flat twists.  Hopefully in a copy of months I'll be able to get my hair into a comfortable pony tail (no pins)


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 2, 2010)

sxyblackgem said:


> Please count me in. I will be keeping my hair in individual braids, twists, and flat twists. Hopefully in a copy of months I'll be able to get my hair into a comfortable pony tail (no pins)


 
Sounds like you have a good plan.


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 2, 2010)

Coco you're on your responses this morning lol


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 2, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> Coco you're on your responses this morning lol


 
Girl, I'm trying. It helps that I actually logged on here early (before I have to start working that is...)


----------



## jerseygurl (Dec 2, 2010)

I should probably join this challenge cos my hair will be in braids or cornrows for the duration of this cold season. I was also in the challenge last year and it pushed me to MBL. I should probably look into wigs but I feel fake in them. I need some help here ladies!!!


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 2, 2010)

^^I stay on at work all day lmao. It's so sad. 

Got my notification from Hairsisters about my order. They'll be shipped out today. Yay!!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 2, 2010)

jerseygurl said:


> I should probably join this challenge cos my hair will be in braids or cornrows for the duration of this cold season. I was also in the challenge last year and it pushed me to MBL. I should probably look into wigs but I feel fake in them. I need some help here ladies!!!


 
Jerseygurl, you might as well come on and join the challenge.  You'll already be doing it anyway.  Go ahead and make it official. 

I feel you on the wigs.  I don't feel quite right in them myself.  I guess it's something you get used to with time.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 2, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> ^^I stay on at work all day lmao. It's so sad.
> 
> Got my notification from Hairsisters about my order. They'll be shipped out today. Yay!!


 
Nik, I swear you and JJ are addicts! Do you own stock with Hairsisters?


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 2, 2010)

^^I should own stock huh?lol Believe it or not, I've only ordered from there twice. I usually go to a BSS close to my job or one by my house for hair products lol.


----------



## chasturner84 (Dec 2, 2010)

Coco, which wigs did you order? I feel so weird in wigs because I feel that EVERYBODY knows that they're fake because they don't look like my real hair. I need some ideas.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 2, 2010)

chasturner84 said:


> Coco, which wigs did you order? I feel so weird in wigs because I feel that EVERYBODY knows that they're fake because they don't look like my real hair. I need some ideas.


 
The one that I favor the most is a half wig called Friday.  Here is a pic:




It's really close to my texture, so people generally can't tell the difference unless I tell them.  I couldn't find it on Hairsisters.com, but it is listed on myhaironline.com.

Here is the info:

*Brand:* _*New Born Free, Demi Cap Collection
*_*Type:* *Half Wig*
*Hair Type:* _*Synthetic Hair*_

_*I*_


----------



## destined2bme0423 (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm in!!! Thanks for this challenge!! Cant wait to see everyone's reveal!!!


----------



## VirGoViXxEn (Dec 2, 2010)

count me in!!!


----------



## divachyk (Dec 3, 2010)

I'm in MsCoCo!


----------



## CB1731 (Dec 3, 2010)

This will be hard but I am in!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 3, 2010)

destined2bme0423 said:


> I'm in!!! Thanks for this challenge!! Cant wait to see everyone's reveal!!!


 


VirGoViXxEn said:


> count me in!!!


 
Destined and Virgo, I'm glad you're both jumping in on this one.  It really is a good challenge. 



divachyk said:


> I'm in MsCoCo!


DC, you know I automatically assumed you would be in on this one.  I didn't even stop to think there might be a chance that you wouldn't.



CB1731 said:


> This will be hard but I am in!


 
CB, it's not as hard as you think it is.  You would be surprised with how creative you will become with different styles.  Oh and accessories will definitely be your best friend.


----------



## wheezy807 (Dec 3, 2010)

I'll join because i'm basicly hiding my hair anyway. Plus i think this will help me get back on track for 2011 to better meet my ultimate goal of WL.


----------



## Guyaneek (Dec 3, 2010)

I'd definitely like to join. I already plan on hiding until the summer and eliminating heat as a personal challenge. Better to do this as a group!  Yay!!!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 3, 2010)

If you ladies are anything like me, this challenge will definitely help keep you accountable.


----------



## divachyk (Dec 3, 2010)

chasturner84 said:


> Coco, which wigs did you order? I feel so weird in wigs because I feel that EVERYBODY knows that they're fake because they don't look like my real hair. I need some ideas.


I just bought LF, Sensational Serena (Love it!) and HW, Outre Yasmine (yucky!). Yasmine needs some work. Serena looks far more real than Yasmine. ITA that I'm a little self-conscious in wigs, but only at work because THEY KNOW my hair. When I'm out and about running around, I don't care what people think. I just clam up around people I know.


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 3, 2010)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> Nik, I swear you and JJ are addicts! Do you own stock with Hairsisters?




See that is why I hid the last 3 orders from LHCF, Nikki We have to keep our addiction to ourselves 

We actually both ordered from the site around the same time. I only got 6 LOLOLOLOLOLOL 

Ready to place that next order now


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 3, 2010)

diva, as long as it looks nice it is fine, No one is trying to fool people into anything it is for style. I am also not wearing red white and blue hair to prove my point LOL. I like a more natural look but the STYLES are to die for, and so simple to keep.


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 3, 2010)

OH YES: 3 in a row :crazy:

I am doing 3 weeks in braids and one week out.  Will do this until June to see how I like it.


----------



## Janet' (Dec 3, 2010)

Wig FANATICS!!!!


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 3, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> See that is why I hid the last 3 orders from LHCF, Nikki We have to keep our addiction to ourselves
> 
> We actually both ordered from the site around the same time. I only got 6 LOLOLOLOLOLOL
> 
> Ready to place that next order now


 
I may end up ordering some around Easter lol


----------



## lamaria211 (Dec 3, 2010)

count me in ladies im still finishing the last challenge so ill just keep doing what ive been doing ill post starting pics next month


----------



## divachyk (Dec 3, 2010)

Janet' said:


> Wig FANATICS!!!!


I think I'm headed that way.


----------



## RegaLady (Dec 3, 2010)

I am in braids now.  So I intend to switch it up between braids and sew ins.


----------



## ms.tatiana (Dec 3, 2010)

i'm in. been in braids since august & got to APL with them, so now i want to do weaves and get to BSL.


----------



## justicefighter1913 (Dec 3, 2010)

I'm in!!!!! It's gonna by a PS year! I need some growth!


----------



## divachyk (Dec 4, 2010)

justicefighter1913 said:


> I'm in!!!!! It's gonna by a PS year! I need some growth!


Me too, I'm aiming for BSL but will take MBL if that happens too.


----------



## miss cosmic (Dec 4, 2010)

Im in for the duration one year. Cant thank from my phone though :-(

Sent from my GT-I5500 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 6, 2010)

Since the new year and new challenge is about to start, I thought I'd go ahead and share my stash for next year's PSing. Hope you guys like (and pardon the face...no makeup erplexed)


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 6, 2010)

Just a few more


----------



## divachyk (Dec 7, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> Since the new year and new challenge is about to start, I thought I'd go ahead and share my stash for next year's PSing. Hope you guys like (and pardon the face...no makeup erplexed)





NikkiQ said:


> Just a few more


You rocking them giryal. All of them make you transform into looking like a different person. They don't even look wiggy. How do you do it? Where did you find that headband. It's darling!


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Dec 7, 2010)

Ok, count me in! I am transitioning, so this challenge will be perfect   I am very nervous about it though...

@Nikki, where did you get that wig you are wearing in the second post (dark, curly one with the gorgeous headband)?  If I had a wig like that, I might actually enjoy this challenge bc I am hairstyle "challenged"! I am slowly learning from here though


----------



## Rossy2010 (Dec 7, 2010)

Count me in I will have an early reveal on May 5th for my DH big big birthday. Im hoping to be full SL at the time of my reveal.


----------



## Ijanei (Dec 7, 2010)

OK I'm gonna try it this round and see how it goes.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 7, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> Since the new year and new challenge is about to start, I thought I'd go ahead and share my stash for next year's PSing. Hope you guys like (and pardon the face...no makeup erplexed)


 
I love the versatility of each look!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 7, 2010)

Ijanei said:


> OK I'm gonna try it this round and see how it goes.


 
Yay Ijanei!


----------



## winona (Dec 7, 2010)

I am in.  Will post starting pic no later than 31 Dec


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 7, 2010)

divachyk said:


> You rocking them giryal. All of them make you transform into looking like a different person. They don't even look wiggy. How do you do it? Where did you find that headband. It's darling!


 
You just have to play around with them and make it your own. When you just plop them on your head, sometimes they look a little obvious. Just takes a little playing with the bangs or adding an accessory . Got the headband in a two pack from a dollar store actually. my hair is braided down so I can't blend right now so I threw it on lol.



Jinez1112 said:


> Ok, count me in! I am transitioning, so this challenge will be perfect  I am very nervous about it though...
> 
> @Nikki, *where did you get that wig you are wearing in the second post (dark, curly one with the gorgeous headband)?* If I had a wig like that, I might actually enjoy this challenge bc I am hairstyle "challenged"! I am slowly learning from here though


 
Got her from hairsisters.com She's HZ 7065(I think) by Sensationnel.



Ms_CoCo37 said:


> I love the versatility of each look!


 
Aww thanks CoCo


----------



## Ijanei (Dec 7, 2010)

Damn @NikkiQ go hard with it. But @Ms_CoCo37 I am determined this time. Im gonna  try this month out and see how it goes though...also still using the MT and MN so I hope to be where you are next time this year.


----------



## KPH (Dec 7, 2010)

I'm in.  I colored my hair and lost quite a bit and now I'm bunning it up and not relaxing for a while!


----------



## NaturalBlackGurl (Dec 7, 2010)

I would love to join this challenge, it will be my first


----------



## MissGomes (Dec 7, 2010)

I want in!!  I've been half wigging since October anyway.  I have NO intentions showing my hair until my wedding.


----------



## bibirockz (Dec 7, 2010)

can we join even if we weren't on the part 1? I'm not sure.


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 7, 2010)

^^Yeah absolutely. It's open to anyone that would like to join


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 7, 2010)

Good Morning ladies 

Nikki you look great in your wigs my favorite is Funky and the the pick right after is #1 it looks ultra natural 

I am rocking Kay, Lili and Blair they all seem like such snobby names LOL
My hair is still braided and won't come out until January 4th  and not a moment sooner. Plus I am too busy to be bothered


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Dec 7, 2010)

What about curlformers, flexi rods, etc?  Does that count or no?

I'd love to join this challenge...


----------



## indarican (Dec 7, 2010)

I was soooo waiting for this... i need to join this! Ill be weaving it up for the next 6 months.... but i definetly have some questions. any weave specialists want to help me out???


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 7, 2010)

tapioca_pudding said:


> What about curlformers, flexi rods, etc? Does that count or no?
> 
> I'd love to join this challenge...


 
I think as long as you're not showing your true length then you should be kosher using flexi rods and curlformers.


----------



## ms.tatiana (Dec 7, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> Since the new year and new challenge is about to start, I thought I'd go ahead and share my stash for next year's PSing. Hope you guys like (and pardon the face...no makeup erplexed)


 
you look great rocking those!!!! can't wait until i get my mines ( i'm jealous )

i'm loving the 4th & 5th picture in this one!!! what is the name of that girl and is it a full wig or half?


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 7, 2010)

ms.tatiana said:


> you look great rocking those!!!! can't wait until i get my mines ( i'm jealous )
> 
> i'm loving the 4th & 5th picture in this one!!! what is the name of that girl and is it a full wig or half?


 
That's Tampa Girl by Freetress and she's a halfie. I'm loving her texture and length. To say she's that long, she's very light. I'm 5'7" and she's MBL.


----------



## ms.tatiana (Dec 7, 2010)

i'm gone have to check her out!! i might just be jock'in your wigs lol


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 7, 2010)

LOL! sharing wig pics is just like doing a product review on a new shampoo. Gotta get the word out somehow.


----------



## GeauXavi (Dec 7, 2010)

Back in! Still hiding...Got a lot of progress from the first round...but I cut my hair because it was growing in like a mullet after my BC. Still a lot of progress...can't wait to get to APL!


----------



## ezina (Dec 8, 2010)

So, I'd like to drop out of the hair challenge. I haven't had the time to hide my hair at all since the challenge started.


----------



## AHeadOfCoils (Dec 8, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> Since the new year and new challenge is about to start, I thought I'd go ahead and share my stash for next year's PSing. Hope you guys like (and pardon the face...no makeup erplexed)



OMG!  I need the third wig.  Do you mind disclosing it's maker and name?


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 8, 2010)

^^ lol That's Kay by Milky Way. She's 100% human hair.


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 8, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> ^^ lol That's Kay by Milky Way. She's 100% human hair.



You know what NIkki thanks for letting everyone know you could have PM'd that one.

OFF to buy 5 more LOL


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 8, 2010)

umm...ok I guess


----------



## Jewell (Dec 8, 2010)

I'm def. in this chall.  It gets hot here in summer, so I will likely use drawsting ponies or perfect doing my own sew-in...because wigs are just so hot to wear!  I wear wigs over my braided hair from late Aug to April of the next year...already on LadyP's method (well I was doing that over a year before it was stated as "Lady P's method" on this site).  

Anyway, I'm in...I will have to get my hair cornrowed down super small in summer b/c it's hitting 90 degrees here by June!  This hair is too thick and long to be under a wig in that kind of heat...so we'll see.

I have 10 wigs now, and not buying anymore until next fall.  I'm set for the next year.


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 8, 2010)

Jewell said:


> I'm def. in this chall.  It gets hot here in summer, so I will likely use drawsting ponies or perfect doing my own sew-in...because wigs are just so hot to wear!  I wear wigs over my braided hair from late Aug to April of next year...already on LadyP's method (well I was doing that over a year before it was exposed as "Lady P's method" on this site).  Anyway, I'm in...I will have to get my hair cornrowed down super small in summer b/c it's hitting 90 here by June!  This hair is too thick and long to be under a wig in that kind of heat...so we'll see.
> 
> I have 10 wigs now, and not buying anymore until next fall.  I'm set for the next year.



(bats her eyes)

Whatcha Got?


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 8, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> umm...ok I guess



 it was a joke Nikki 


Skysmom it is a hot wig, I bought three a few weeks ago and I have it on today she is a cutie  

not to mention my friend is buying one for his girlfriend LoL; he is totally in love with this wig, and he is like I can't believe I am all excited over this wig LOLOLOL!


----------



## Jewell (Dec 8, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> (bats her eyes)
> 
> Whatcha Got?



lol.  I have 2 wigs handmade from China/Korea so they don't have style names or brands.  One is dark brown (#2) with bangs, curls/waves layered down to about WL (synthetic).  The other is light brown (#4, my natural color), with layered bangs, waves, made of 80% synthetic n 20% remy hair...hits about TBL on me, and I LOVE it.

The others are:  (all synthetic)

-Rudy by Sistertress in a #4/27 (light brwn, light blonde highlights) layered BSL (full wig)

-MYA by It's a Wig in DW3147 (honey blonde, auburn, light blonde) curly bob (half wig)

-MAYA by It's a Wig in DW3147 (same color above) bangs, waves/spiral curls SL (full wig)

-Elise LF by FreeTress in #1 (jet black) slanted bob NL

-Spanish Full lace wig (FLW) by FEMI in #4/27/30 (l.brwn, blonde/auburn highlights) Spanish wavy/curly BSL *(SEE AVATAR ABOVE--that's Spanish)!* 

-No Name by Born Free in #1 (jet black) with elastic headband front, Cuban curly texture, layered BSL

-Tyra by FreeTress in #1, layered like Rudy but with shorter bangs that sweep to the side...heavily layered with flips, BSL

-Forgot Name (had over 4 years) by Max #2/30 (dark brown auburn)...I cut it into a layered NL bob with bangs...it originally looked like a style you'd see on a pretty baby doll...bangs were longer, and it fell into barrel curls abt BSL length.

And that's it...for now!  I really doubt I can stand to wait 'til next fall to buy anymore, but that's the wig diet I put myself on!  I have been scoping out others but I'm waiting...  I've had Rudy, Tyra, and the last wig listed for over 5 years...they still look WONDERFUL, no tangles or matting.* I** tell ya I take CARE of my wigs*...they are immaculate, as I consider them *investments*!  lol

*ETA: Sorry, wish I had pics of every one of em...I will work on that!  I have pics of Rudy, Elise, MYA, and Spanish in my Fotki albums...which can be found at: Public Home | JewellJ | Fotki.com, photo and video sharing made easy.*


----------



## AHeadOfCoils (Dec 8, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> ^^ lol That's Kay by Milky Way. She's 100% human hair.



Thanks!!


----------



## Janet' (Dec 8, 2010)

Hide ya kids, hide ya wife, and hide your hair too!!!


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Dec 8, 2010)

I just want ya'll to know that I can't stand you hiders lol


----------



## Janet' (Dec 8, 2010)

^^^Aww, LaFemme, don't be like that, lol!!!


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Dec 8, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> I think as long as you're not showing your true length then you should be kosher using flexi rods and curlformers.



Thanks!

My styles will be flexis, curlformers and my upa clip.  Will attempt braidouts/twist outs but I've not mastered them yet.


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 8, 2010)

First off Whew YOU and your hair are beautiful (your natural hair) Beautiful.

Now I like your collection you have going on. I have Elise myself she was my first (she broke my LF virginity)  

I love your wavy natural hair it is so adorable. the first pic I saw. LOL

I love the Maya's I have been keeping my eye on them for a minute. I'd love to see the handmade ones as well. don't feel guilty, I have been using my cell phone camera for so long, I don't even know where my real camera is 

I need to go on a diet, I just come up with another excuse on why I need a new wig/LF. I am getting my summer collection together. Starting school so I said let me get my new school collection, Bday and Holiday coming so I said let me get myself a treat  Yeah, I have issues 


Jewell said:


> lol.  I have 2 wigs handmade from China/Korea so they don't have style names or brands.  One is dark brown (#2) with bangs, curls/waves layered down to about WL (synthetic).  The other is light brown (#4, my natural color), with layered bangs, waves, made of 80% synthetic n 20% remy hair...hits about TBL on me, and I LOVE it.
> 
> The others are:  (all synthetic)
> 
> ...


----------



## 3jsmom (Dec 8, 2010)

I am game!!! I'll just continue on from the current challenge!


----------



## boundlessbeauty (Dec 8, 2010)

Count me in please!!!


----------



## MzOptimistic (Dec 8, 2010)

I have not been on in a loonnnngggg time but I need to grow my hair back to MBL. I went to the Dominican's and got a blow out and they broke my hair off, so now I'm back to being a little past APL Anywho. I"m Innnnn


----------



## Firstborn2 (Dec 8, 2010)

I'm back in, I fell off the current challenge. I got discouraged and gave up! I took some time to regroup and now Im back in. I finally figured out my issue, it was lack of protein. I'm determined to make it past APL.


----------



## halee_J (Dec 8, 2010)

Count me in please  I need to stay motivated; APL 2011


----------



## divachyk (Dec 8, 2010)

Jewell said:


> lol.  I have 2 wigs handmade from China/Korea so they don't have style names or brands.  One is dark brown (#2) with bangs, curls/waves layered down to about WL (synthetic).  The other is light brown (#4, my natural color), with layered bangs, waves, made of 80% synthetic n 20% remy hair...hits about TBL on me, and I LOVE it.
> 
> The others are:  (all synthetic)
> 
> ...


 you and your hair (and your wigs) are gorgeous


----------



## bibirockz (Dec 8, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> ^^Yeah absolutely. It's open to anyone that would like to join



Thanks girl 

I would like to join, I'll be weaving wigging and braiding my hair for awhile.


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 8, 2010)

Just make sure you "Thank" the first post to be added to the challenge list


----------



## s4pphir3 (Dec 8, 2010)

I'm definitely joining this one


----------



## cia_garces (Dec 8, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> I think as long as you're not showing your true length then you should be kosher using flexi rods and curlformers.



I was wondering the same thing (if braidouts and such were considered hiding your hair). I saw the 2011 year long bunning challenge and immediately knew that was WAY too intense as a first challenge  But this one, i think i can definitely do this one. I'M IN IN!!!


----------



## Peace in Prose (Dec 8, 2010)

Plz count me in... I am currently in braids... I will post pics later...

Sent from my Droid using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 9, 2010)

Our list just keeps on growing! I love it. Just thank the first thread ladies if you want to join!!!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 9, 2010)

Firstborn2 said:


> I'm back in, I fell off the current challenge. I got discouraged and gave up! I took some time to regroup and now Im back in. I finally figured out my issue, it was lack of protein. I'm determined to make it past APL.


 
Yay Firstborn is back! 



tsmith said:


> I have not been on in a loonnnngggg time but I need to grow my hair back to MBL. I went to the Dominican's and got a blow out and they broke my hair off, so now I'm back to being a little past APL Anywho. I"m Innnnn


 
Tsmith, that's terrible!  I remember all of that beautiful hair you had on your head.  You'll get back there...especially with this challenge.



bibirockz said:


> can we join even if we weren't on the part 1? I'm not sure.


 
Of course!  Everyone is welcome to join this challenge.  I won't be turning anyone away.  We're all trying to get to a full healthy head of hair.



ezina said:


> I'd like to join! Hopefully, I'll be full BSL by the end of the challenge. Also, just wondering...is this a six or seven month challenge? I want to do the reveal ASAP and I don't know if I can hold it in an extra month especially since I get out of school in May.


 
This is a six month challenge.  After we do the reveal, we may extend it out for another six months (depending on how many takers there will be).


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 9, 2010)

^^^there will be takers and you know it!


----------



## jerseygurl (Dec 9, 2010)

I straightened my hair on tuesday and realized that I'm just brushing BSL after chopping to APL from MBL in July. She's growing y'all!!!

I need a new style for Christmas and New year. I'm torn between crochet braids or regular individuals. My ends are very thin and I need to hide them away.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 9, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> ^^^there will be takers and you know it!


 
I know of at least a couple.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 9, 2010)

jerseygurl said:


> I straightened my hair on tuesday and realized that I'm just brushing BSL after chopping to APL from MBL in July. She's growing y'all!!!
> 
> I need a new style for Christmas and New year. I'm torn between crochet braids or regular individuals. My ends are very thin and I need to hide them away.


 
Now that's what I call progress!  At this rate, you'll be back to MBL in no time!


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 9, 2010)

jerseygurl said:


> I straightened my hair on tuesday and realized that I'm just brushing BSL after chopping to APL from MBL in July. She's growing y'all!!!
> 
> I need a new style for Christmas and New year. I'm torn between crochet braids or regular individuals. My ends are very thin and I need to hide them away.


 

what about a cute 2 strand twist bun?? I wish my hair was long enough to do it


----------



## Anastaja11 (Dec 9, 2010)

I'm in I was planning on wearing weaves and wigs all of 2011.


----------



## boundlessbeauty (Dec 9, 2010)

you ladies have convinced me even more that hiding my hair can help me acheive my APL goal this year


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 9, 2010)

^^You can do it girl  I'm aiming for APL too.


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 9, 2010)

I hope to achieve my goal as well  all 3 inches of it  and trim it too.  Under this lacefront  LOL


----------



## brg240 (Dec 9, 2010)

Joining  I was going to do this until May but what's another month right?


----------



## Thiends (Dec 9, 2010)

I'm in.  I have already been protective styling since September, so I will just continue.  I want to go back from WL to HL.


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 9, 2010)

I think for all of 2011/2012 I am down for it; I might go on and on and on and on. With starting school last thing I need to think of is my hair


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Dec 9, 2010)

^^ Hey JJ do you buy all of your wigs online or do you know of a BSS in NJ that has a good wig selection? I just hate waiting for packages....


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 9, 2010)

Mr.Kim's in plainfield is cool. I usually purchase mine online  
Girl that is like a child in a candy store waiting for those packages  
Sometimes the prices online allow you to get 2:1 or 3:1 ratio compared to in the store value. Here in NJ we don't get no cut's on LF. They stink, charge us big time


----------



## maxineshaw (Dec 9, 2010)

Count me in....even though I said I wasn't going to join anymore challenges.  

Challenges are so addictive:alcoholic

I am not taking starting pics until Dec 31.  I will add them to the challenge then.


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 9, 2010)

Welcome Maxjones -- we are fun in here  so it is worth the challenge


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Dec 9, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Mr.Kim's in plainfield is cool. I usually purchase mine online
> Girl that is *like a child in a candy store waiting for those packages*
> Sometimes the prices online allow you to get 2:1 or 3:1 ratio compared to in the store value. Here in NJ we don't get no cut's on LF. They stink, charge us big time


 
Thank you JJ!

That is precisely why I hate waiting for packages I count down the days like its christmas, but it may be a better deal with more selection to just go ahead and order online.


----------



## brg240 (Dec 9, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> Since the new year and new challenge is about to start, I thought I'd go ahead and share my stash for next year's PSing. Hope you guys like (and pardon the face...no makeup) erplexedhttp://www.longhaircareforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=101409&amp;d=1291694614
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=101411&amp;d=1291694623


what are these ones?

You look really great in your wigs. 

So for jan-march(maybe til may) I plan on wearing a wig. I only have one(my first just bought it)  but I'm planning on ordering another one.  I think i will keep my hair in braids 3 weeks and then let it rest on the 4th. We'll see I don't think I've had braids since 5th grade and that was at most 2. I'll wear it in a bun the rest of the time

this is the wig I have, i think i look a bit goofy in it though, but i guess I'll have to play around with it.


----------



## JerriBlank (Dec 9, 2010)

Ugh! my only downfall during the challenges is taking pics! I am never consistent with taking and posting them.


----------



## maxineshaw (Dec 9, 2010)

ladybeesrch said:


> Ugh! my only downfall during the challenges is taking pics! I am never consistent with taking and posting them.



I'm organizing my challenges right now.  I'm literally thinking of putting posting dates in my personal calendar.


----------



## Janet' (Dec 9, 2010)

People are going to see the same daggum starting pic for every challenge that I'm in...sick of seeing my back, lol!!!


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 9, 2010)

^^The first one is HZ A034 by Sensationnel and the second is Kay by Milky Way


----------



## divachyk (Dec 9, 2010)

Janet' said:


> People are going to see the same daggum starting pic for every challenge that I'm in...sick of seeing my back, lol!!!


 ditto


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 9, 2010)

Okay let's not get started on my extreme challenge-ism. 11 challenges people...hello! lmao


----------



## HollyGolightly1982 (Dec 9, 2010)

I would like to join. I am about six months post and I plan on BCing either the first week of June or NYE 2011


----------



## divachyk (Dec 10, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> Okay let's not get started on my extreme challenge-ism. 11 challenges people...hello! lmao


11??? Like I said before...."you go hard!"


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 10, 2010)

msnetta said:


> you ladies have convinced me even more that hiding my hair can help me acheive my APL goal this year


 
It really is a great challenge...and it's seems to be the only one I've truly stuck with.



NikkiQ said:


> ^^You can do it girl  I'm aiming for APL too.


 
Nik, you'll be there before you know it.



JJamiah said:


> I hope to achieve my goal as well  all 3 inches of it  and trim it too.  Under this lacefront  LOL


 
I'm not stud'n you.  All of that gawjus hair on your head.  You're pretty much at goal ma'am.



brg240 said:


> Joining  I was going to do this until May but what's another month right?


 
You won't even notice that extra month.  The reveal will be here before you know it. 



JJamiah said:


> I think for all of 2011/2012 I am down for it; I might go on and on and on and on. With starting school last thing I need to think of is my hair


 
I hear ya on that one!



MaxJones said:


> Count me in....even though I said I wasn't going to join anymore challenges.
> 
> Challenges are so addictive:alcoholic
> 
> I am not taking starting pics until Dec 31. I will add them to the challenge then.


 
I too am an addict.  Last year I joined so many challenges and forgot most of them (see my siggy).



ladybeesrch said:


> Ugh! my only downfall during the challenges is taking pics! I am never consistent with taking and posting them.


 
The great thing about this challenge is that in essence, you only have to post two pix...your starting pic, and your reveal pic.  Any other pix are an added bonus.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 10, 2010)

Janet' said:


> People are going to see the same daggum starting pic for every challenge that I'm in...sick of seeing my back, lol!!!


 
Never that Janet'.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 10, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> Okay let's not get started on my extreme challenge-ism. 11 challenges people...hello! lmao


 
Girl, you're making moves with all of these challenges!

I'm going to try my best to limit my challenges in 2011.  So far I have this challenge and the WL 2011 challenge...but the new year hasn't even started yet.  Knowing me, I'll join more.  I'm trying not to though.


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 10, 2010)

LOL I am in 3 and that is all.  Yeah! 

How is everyone this morning 

Here in NJ I am COLD LOL and doing my Laundry because I have to be out the door so far one load done and one in the mix. So  yay!

Found myself busy this week but hopefully the weekend isn't so hectic


----------



## KurlyNinja (Dec 10, 2010)

Hey everybody. I'm looking for more halfwigs that I could blend without using heat. I've been staring down Tammy by Outre for about 2 days now.  






I just want to know if anybody has this wig? And if so how did you blend your hair? Also how long did she hold up for? I'm also not too sure of the length. Do you think it would still look nice if cut up to APL? I know I have a lot of questions. I just want to know about it thoroughly before I spend my good hard earned, half broke, college money on this.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 10, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> LOL I am in 3 and that is all.  Yeah!
> 
> How is everyone this morning
> 
> ...


 
I see you're busy as ever.


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 10, 2010)

Miryoku said:


> Hey everybody. I'm looking for more halfwigs that I could blend without using heat. I've been staring down Tammy by Outre for about 2 days now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That means hit the buy now button LOL


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 10, 2010)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> I see you're busy as ever.



Trying to be  I need to study and get my math down so I can take this test in a week or two


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 10, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Trying to be  I need to study and get my math down so I can take this test in a week or two


 
You can do it!  

Have you worn that pretty top yet?


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 10, 2010)

LOL no I did put the buttons on it though, very nice. Humph, call me later 

Anywho I am hoping and praying but I have to hurry because soon classes start LOL


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 10, 2010)

See you in a bit ladies off to take my men to school (well just the little one the others get dropped at the bus stop LOL)


----------



## babylone09 (Dec 10, 2010)

Count me in! This is my first challenge and im so excited


----------



## Janet' (Dec 10, 2010)

Good Morn All,

I've been off of work under the weather...Hopefully, I'll be back by to normal by Monday! In the meantime, who's been on LHCF more than she cares to admit? *Ding, ding, ding*

I'm trying to steady myself as well as far as challenges are concerned- other than this one, the others are Length related but I'm already in: MBL 2011 (hopefully, I really won't be in this one because I will have met that goal by the end of the year), WL 2011, and don't laugh   HL 2011   Don't ask what I was thinking when I joined this one, but hey- I'm going hard for 2011 and if I can even get close (within 2 inches) I'll be happy!!!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 10, 2010)

Janet' said:


> Good Morn All,
> 
> I've been off of work under the weather...Hopefully, I'll be back by to normal by Monday! In the meantime, who's been on LHCF more than she cares to admit? *Ding, ding, ding*
> 
> I'm trying to steady myself as well as far as challenges are concerned- other than this one, the others are Length related but I'm already in: MBL 2011 (hopefully, I really won't be in this one because I will have met that goal by the end of the year), WL 2011, and don't laugh   HL 2011   Don't ask what I was thinking when I joined this one, but hey- I'm going hard for 2011 and if I can even get close (within 2 inches) I'll be happy!!!


 
Go hard or go home Janet'!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 10, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> LOL no I did put the buttons on it though, very nice. Humph, call me later
> 
> Anywho I am hoping and praying but I have to hurry because soon classes start LOL


 
I shall give you a call this evening.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 10, 2010)

babylone09 said:


> Count me in! This is my first challenge and im so excited


 
Welcome!  I'm loving your enthusiasm.


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 10, 2010)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> Girl, you're making moves with all of these challenges!
> 
> I'm going to try my best to limit my challenges in 2011. So far I have this challenge and the WL 2011 challenge...but the new year hasn't even started yet. Knowing me, I'll join more. I'm trying not to though.


 
The good thing is that all my challenges kinda tie in together. The sulfur,jheri juice and lady p challenges will help me achieve all the rest-HYH,inch a month, APL 2011(2 of them),BSL 2011, WL 2012 & 2013. I've already completed SL 2010 so I'm happy about that


----------



## chasturner84 (Dec 10, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> The good thing is that all my challenges kinda tie in together. The sulfur,jheri juice and lady p challenges will help me achieve all the rest-HYH,inch a month, APL 2011(2 of them),BSL 2011, WL 2012 & 2013.* I've already completed SL 2010 so I'm happy about that*


 
oooo congrats on that girl!


----------



## Janet' (Dec 10, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> The good thing is that all my challenges kinda tie in together. The sulfur,jheri juice and lady p challenges will help me achieve all the rest-HYH,inch a month, APL 2011(2 of them),BSL 2011, WL 2012 & 2013. I've already completed SL 2010 so I'm happy about that



 YES!!!  on reaching your goal, honey chile!!! Go you!!! Now on to BSL!!!!


----------



## winona (Dec 10, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> The good thing is that all my challenges kinda tie in together. The sulfur,jheri juice and lady p challenges will help me achieve all the rest-HYH,inch a month, APL 2011(2 of them),BSL 2011, WL 2012 & 2013. I've already completed SL 2010 so I'm happy about that


 

Congrats on making your goal.  All my challenges tie in together too.  It does make it easier to stick to them


----------



## s4pphir3 (Dec 10, 2010)

....there are some ppl that I know (non family members) that are pissed off that I'm walking around with wigs on my head 

Seriously, I'm getting attitude and everything because they feel that I "dont need" to wear them ... has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 10, 2010)

It drives my mom crazy when ever I wear a wig or pony. All I hear is, I don't see why you're wearing that &$?! When your hair is just as long.

Never mind that she (as well as my sister) practically live in their wigs. Talk about a double standard. :-/


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 10, 2010)

Nikkinik, go head Repunzel!!!


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 10, 2010)

chasturner84 said:


> oooo congrats on that girl!


 


Janet' said:


> YES!!!  on reaching your goal, honey chile!!! Go you!!! Now on to BSL!!!!


 


winona said:


> *Congrats on making your goal*. All my challenges tie in together too. It does make it easier to stick to them


 
Thanks ladies!  It does feel good to make the goal. Hopefully I can stick with my expected goal dates next year- APL by April and BSL by December. Fingers are crossed!



s4pphir3 said:


> ....there are some ppl that I know (non family members) that are pissed off that I'm walking around with wigs on my head
> 
> Seriously, I'm getting attitude and everything because they feel that I "dont need" to wear them ... has this happened to anyone else?


 
Girlllll I get that all the time from my mom. She HATES that I wear wigs and HATES that I'm transitioning to natural. She's just so stuck on bone straight hair that it makes me ill. Ugh. You would think family would be more supportive huh? Thank God for my SO. A lot of people think it's funny that my #1 supporter is my...caucasian bf 



Ms_CoCo37 said:


> Nikkinik, go head Repunzel!!!


 
Ohhh I won't go that far lol


----------



## lolascurls (Dec 10, 2010)

Hey, I'm in because I can't be bothered to do much with my hair!


----------



## jerseygurl (Dec 10, 2010)

I can't figure what I want to do to my hair. It's between crochet braids, kinky twists or individual braids. Hmmm decisions decisions.

Oh NikkiQ congrats on making SL


----------



## bibirockz (Dec 10, 2010)

This thread is so live, I love it! I'm so excited for my length check in 2 weeks!!!

@NikkiQ congrats on SL, we have the same hair goals!


----------



## cinnespice (Dec 10, 2010)

Im somewhere between nl and sl. We shall see when i flat iron in couple of weeks for a length check.


----------



## ms.tatiana (Dec 10, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> The good thing is that all my challenges kinda tie in together. The sulfur,jheri juice and lady p challenges will help me achieve all the rest-HYH,inch a month, APL 2011(2 of them),BSL 2011, WL 2012 & 2013. I've already completed SL 2010 so I'm happy about that


 


Congrats NikkiQ!!!!


----------



## ms.tatiana (Dec 10, 2010)

Came home & my Evony half wig had arrived & I wanted to wait until Christmas to rock it but the girl just looks so good loL. I will probably put braids on the side instead of brushing my hair back tho. And they sent me my second choice which is the number 2 when I am a 1B but I guess I'll work with it.


----------



## Jewell (Dec 10, 2010)

s4pphir3 said:


> ....there are some ppl that I know (non family members) that are pissed off that I'm walking around with wigs on my head
> 
> Seriously, I'm getting attitude and everything because they feel that I "dont need" to wear them ... has this happened to anyone else?



Don't worry abt it!  Shake them HATERS off.  Prolly just mad cuz you look good in 'em!  I got the SAME B.S. from the women and MEN in my family when I started wearing wigs off and on 5 + yrs ago (I had healthy, relaxed MBL hair when I began wearing and enjoying wigs, so they felt I didn't need them as well).  My mom had the nerve to even bring work into it...saying "Well you know some employers don't like it if you change your hair too much..." relating that statement to the fact that I'd change my wigs whenever I felt like it, whether that be weekly or every other day!  

Now, them folks KNOW NOT TO SAY NOTHING about my wig wearing, because this regimen is GOING nowhere...'tis here to stay.  Afterall, the women need to take some TIPS...I've grown my hair out TWICE from having only 3-5" on my head (1 major cut from MBL to EL just b/c, another was a BC from APL to TWA after 9 month transition) to past BSL in the last 5 years, so they need to take notice that low-manipulation is working for me (their hair is either thin, shedding, dry, breaking, etc...and has remained at pretty much the same length for the past DECADE, seriously--

I _used to try_ to offer tips but some people think they know it all, yet are seeing poor or NO results from their _OBVIOUSLY flawed_ technique)... and the wigs ain't hurtin' NOBODY! I no longer offer any sort of advice about hair...and I give 1 or 2 word answers if they ask me what I do...after all ya wasn't tryna hear me before so don't come knocking when my hair is touching my arse!

I hate it when people knock ish they've never had the balls to try!


----------



## Jewell (Dec 10, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> Thanks ladies!  It does feel good to make the goal. Hopefully I can stick with my expected goal dates next year- APL by April and BSL by December. Fingers are crossed!
> 
> 
> *
> ...




I HAVE THE SAME ISSUE WITH MY MOM & SISTERS.  My mother is looking at anyone with curly/kinky/loc'd hair sideways just cause she has relaxed her hair to a thin shame of a Halle Berry cut for the past 30+ years...sadly.  AND she uses a curling iron more than 3 times a week on already curled hair.  So she has thinning from relaxing, age, and heat use...yet has the nerve to say that natural hair can make a nice outfit look "unkempt."  WTH?  There are so many beautiful heads of natural hair...how does wearing your natural hair texture (i.e. not straightened) make your outfit look BAD?  Thas just the ol' negro speaking...the ones that grew up in the '60's/'70's talking about Black Power but were AFRAID OF 'FROs.    What a contradiction!!!

IMHO, she needs to stretch her relaxers or go natural herself if she still wants to have any hair left 10 years from now.  She hated my wigs before, but has since gotten used to them (I guess...she sometimes compliments me on their style or doesn't say anything...and with my mother...her keeping her mouth closed is a sign she is satisfied or doesn't have a problem).   lol but love moms...but as I always say about everything... DONT KNOCK IT TIL YOU TRY IT!

ETA: My ex was Caucasian-Irish, yet he knew all about wigs, weaves, and Hairsisters!  Homeboy wasn't knocking nothing, and surprisingly I get more flack from Black folks about wearing natural hair or transitioning than I do the other persuasions!  Gee where has the* African in African-American* gone?


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 11, 2010)

I have to say I have educated a few of my brothers (friends) on Lace Fronts; I have been Sequestered to help them find wigs, order their wigs for their SO's and such. 

My male friends were amazed to see what was under my wig compared to their women. I am like not all Woman treat their hair like crap. My Sugar honey Ice tea is tight.

NIKKI Congrats on Making SL again.  

Hope all have a blessed evening 

Oh Yeah and I love Wigs and LF I don't care who likes it. I don't like things other people do or say but  hey, to each his own. Live and let live!


----------



## AHeadOfCoils (Dec 11, 2010)

Where online are you all purchasing your pieces from?  I went to my local bss and was surprised that the $24 online wig is $70 in there.  Feel free to PM me if you want to keep it on the hush hush.


----------



## bibirockz (Dec 11, 2010)

@SkysMommy have you tried ebonyline.com or hairsisters.com?


----------



## Janet' (Dec 11, 2010)

Everyone's getting their wigs ready for the challenge, I love it!!!


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 11, 2010)

SkysMommy said:


> Where online are you all purchasing your pieces from?  I went to my local bss and was surprised that the $24 online wig is $70 in there.  Feel free to PM me if you want to keep it on the hush hush.



UR absolutely right the prices are double if not triple which is horrible. I buy 99.99999% on line LOL

Hairsisters.com; Blackhairspray.com; Some people buy from hairstopandshop.com

therea r a few others ladies chim in . 

I order most from hair sisters takes a long time to get my stuff but I do get it.


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 11, 2010)

Janet' said:


> Everyone's getting their wigs ready for the challenge, I love it!!!



Yeah I am getting my list together  but being that I have to save for my credits I am a little short right now.


----------



## Janet' (Dec 11, 2010)

^^^Girl, school is a doozey, lol!! Um, Ms. JJ, I know you have enough wigs to last you a lifetime!!


----------



## brickhouse (Dec 11, 2010)

I'm in. I would love to gain 5-6 more inches.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 11, 2010)

I'm In!


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 11, 2010)

This is gonna be a gooooood challenge group!


----------



## brg240 (Dec 11, 2010)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> You won't even notice that extra month.  The reveal will be here before you know it.


hopefully not 

ladies i'm kinda excited to start wearing my wig. I want to buy this one too GLANCE SYNTHETIC FULLCAP NICOLE


----------



## AHeadOfCoils (Dec 11, 2010)

bibirockz said:


> @SkysMommy have you tried ebonyline.com or hairsisters.com?



Thanks!
I'll definitely look at ebonyline.com.  I can't order from hairsister because I am too impatient. I would be calling everyday to see where my stuff it.  



JJamiah said:


> UR absolutely right the prices are double if not triple which is horrible. I buy 99.99999% on line LOL
> 
> Hairsisters.com; *Blackhairspray.com; Some people buy from hairstopandshop.com
> *
> ...



Thank you!  I'm going to look at those too.  I need my wiiiiggssss!!!


----------



## bibirockz (Dec 11, 2010)

^ You're welcome! I forgot to mention; if you want uber fast shipping try beautyofnewyork.com you get your stuff in like 4 days.


----------



## ms.blue (Dec 11, 2010)

I'm weaved up for this challenge.  Waves hi to Anastaja11.

Here is a pic:


----------



## JerriBlank (Dec 11, 2010)

MaxJones said:


> I'm organizing my challenges right now.  I'm literally thinking of putting posting dates in my personal calendar.


Lmao!!! That is hilarious to me!


----------



## JerriBlank (Dec 11, 2010)

ms.tatiana said:


> Came home & my Evony half wig had arrived & I wanted to wait until Christmas to rock it but the girl just looks so good loL. I will probably put braids on the side instead of brushing my hair back tho. And they sent me my second choice which is the number 2 when I am a 1B but I guess I'll work with it.


 Oooh! Can I ask where you bought this?


----------



## Janet' (Dec 11, 2010)

Get it girls!


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Dec 11, 2010)

Ok ladies...I am so excited! I got out of control :'(  I have never worn a wig before in life (not counting Halloween), but decided now is the time to try it...so I went to Hairsisters and ended up buying 5!!! Now I am scared bc if I don't like them, I have 5 of them LMAO I am so ridiculous, but at least yall know I am committed LOL  Does anyone have a preference of braids or twists over wigs? Trying to decide what to do to start the challenge off


----------



## youwillrise (Dec 11, 2010)

hmmm.  i think i'm down for this one. 

i just protective styled (twisted) last night
and put my hair in a "you cant see my length" style tonight
i'll probably rock this style for a minute or two before i try something new

this kinda coincides with my plan to hide my hair until summer and then flat iron...was going for the end of the work season/semester and do a big "BOOM! look how my hair grew" kinda thing (i work at a college preschool and we're off in the summer)

although, my reveal might be a little bit earlier than june 30...depends on when the last semester i work ends (not exactly sure).  i'll probably do the flat iron the last week i work.


----------



## Anastaja11 (Dec 13, 2010)

Jinez1112 said:


> Ok ladies...I am so excited! I got out of control :'( I have never worn a wig before in life (not counting Halloween), but decided now is the time to try it...so I went to Hairsisters and ended up buying 5!!! Now I am scared bc if I don't like them, I have 5 of them LMAO I am so ridiculous, but at least yall know I am committed LOL Does anyone have a preference of braids or twists over wigs? Trying to decide what to do to start the challenge off


 


I prefer twists, it was just more hydrating for my hair. Also, I washed every week so I took out the twists deep co and twisted back up using Kimmaytube's receipe. But many ladies use cornrows as well. My head is just shaped funny so cornrows made my head pointy under the wig.


----------



## missnurselady (Dec 13, 2010)

Im in. Im currently transitioning for the 2nd time. I would like to bc at the end of this challenge in June(1yr transition). Im currently in a sew in and will continue with sew ins and maybe braids. Im having some serious issues with my edges so I wont be wearing any wigs.


----------



## natura87 (Dec 13, 2010)

Is it too late for me to join?


----------



## bibirockz (Dec 13, 2010)

^ Since it starts Jan 1st I think u can still join. As Nikki told me make sure to thank the original post so u can be added.


----------



## Anastaja11 (Dec 13, 2010)

ms.blue said:


> I'm weaved up for this challenge.  Waves hi to Anastaja11.
> 
> Here is a pic:



You look so grown


----------



## ms.tatiana (Dec 13, 2010)

ladybeesrch said:


> Oooh! Can I ask where you bought this?


 

Hey Girl,

I got it from hairwigharlem.com for 14.99   

Here's the link...
Search results for: 'evony'


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 13, 2010)

Jinez1112 said:


> Ok ladies...I am so excited! I got out of control :'(  I have never worn a wig before in life (not counting Halloween), but decided now is the time to try it...so I went to Hairsisters and ended up buying 5!!! Now I am scared bc if I don't like them, I have 5 of them LMAO I am so ridiculous, but at least yall know I am committed LOL  Does anyone have a preference of braids or twists over wigs? Trying to decide what to do to start the challenge off




I prefer to wear Beehive Cornrows under my wig's  my wigs lay flat and most people can't tell it isn't mine until I keep swapping hair they can't keep up LOL!


----------



## s4pphir3 (Dec 13, 2010)

Ladies I need help finding a silk cap to wear under my wigs. Anyone know where I can order one?


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 14, 2010)

lolascurls said:


> Hey, I'm in because I can't be bothered to do much with my hair!


 
Story of my life!



cinnespice said:


> Im somewhere between nl and sl. We shall see when i flat iron in couple of weeks for a length check.


 
Go ahead and claim that SL, you've worked hard for it! 



ms.tatiana said:


> Came home & my Evony half wig had arrived & I wanted to wait until Christmas to rock it but the girl just looks so good loL. I will probably put braids on the side instead of brushing my hair back tho. And they sent me my second choice which is the number 2 when I am a 1B but I guess I'll work with it.


 
I like it!  Did you get it in this color?  I would love to see pix!



JJamiah said:


> I have to say I have educated a few of my brothers (friends) on Lace Fronts; I have been Sequestered to help them find wigs, order their wigs for their SO's and such.
> 
> My male friends were amazed to see what was under my wig compared to their women. I am like not all Woman treat their hair like crap. *My Sugar honey Ice tea is tight.*


 
You are hilarious!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 14, 2010)

Sorry I've been MIA ladies.  I've been fighting this head cold since last Friday.  I'm slowly starting to feel better than "death warmed over".


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 14, 2010)

s4pphir3 said:


> Ladies I need help finding a silk cap to wear under my wigs. Anyone know where I can order one?


 
I LOVE LOVE LOVE your puff!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 14, 2010)

Janet' said:


> ^^^Girl, school is a doozey, lol!! Um, Ms. JJ, I know you have enough wigs to last you a lifetime!!


 
Girl...you don't EVEN know the half of it. 



brickhouse said:


> I'm in. I would love to gain 5-6 more inches.


 


IDareT'sHair said:


> I'm In!


 
I have to agree with NikkiQ that this is going to be a great challenge! I'm so glad to see that so many people are joining!



brg240 said:


> hopefully not
> 
> ladies i'm kinda excited to start wearing my wig. I want to buy this one too GLANCE SYNTHETIC FULLCAP NICOLE


 
That's a good price!



ms.blue said:


> I'm weaved up for this challenge. Waves hi to Anastaja11.
> 
> Here is a pic:


 
Blue! I'm LOVING this on you!!!!!



Jinez1112 said:


> Ok ladies...I am so excited! *I got out of control :'( I have never worn a wig before in life (not counting Halloween), but decided now is the time to try it...so I went to Hairsisters and ended up buying 5!!! Now I am scared bc if I don't like them, I have 5 of them* LMAO I am so ridiculous, but at least yall know I am committed LOL Does anyone have a preference of braids or twists over wigs? Trying to decide what to do to start the challenge off


 
JJamiah and NikkiQ, I have a recruit for you! I predict that Jinez1112 will be joining in your ranks soon. 

Jinez1112, JJamiah likes to cornrow her hair into a beehive for her wigs. She says they tend to lay better that way. I'll let her jump in and tell you all about it though. I can't wait to see your new "collection". 



runrunrunner said:


> hmmm. i think i'm down for this one.
> 
> i just protective styled (twisted) last night
> and put my hair in a "you cant see my length" style tonight
> ...


 
It sounds like you're already off to a good start.



Anastaja11 said:


> I prefer twists, it was just more hydrating for my hair. Also, I washed every week so I took out the twists deep co and twisted back up using Kimmaytube's receipe. But many ladies use cornrows as well. My head is just shaped funny so cornrows made my head pointy under the wig.


 
How do you like Kimmaytube's recipe for your twists? I'm thinking twists will be my best friend during this challenge.


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 14, 2010)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> Girl...you don't EVEN know the half of it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 The more the Merrier Yay!!!!!! LOL
The Wig and me likes company LOL!


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 14, 2010)

Found my Camera so I can start taking pictures on that. I got so spoiled to taking pictures on my phone I lost my camera in the magic of chaos (my house)


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 14, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Found my Camera so I can start taking pictures on that. I got so spoiled to taking pictures on my phone I lost my camera in the magic of chaos (my house)


 
I don't even know where my camera is.  All I use these days is my iPhone.


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 14, 2010)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> I don't even know where my camera is.  All I use these days is my iPhone.



lol Yeah, I don't have an eye phone bragger LOL!

Glad your feeling better. I have a little headache Letting the little one stay in today  his teachers are absent


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 14, 2010)

Bragger?...moi? never that!

If I can stop sneezing I'll be okay. Hope you and the munchkin have a good day!


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 14, 2010)

Wow your still on Mscoco it must be snowing today LOL


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 14, 2010)

I know!!! I'm actually using the LHCF app.  gotta love it!


----------



## sj10460 (Dec 14, 2010)

I'm IN! I'M in!! This is sadly my first challenge...


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 14, 2010)

sj10460 said:


> I'm IN! I'M in!! This is sadly my first challenge...



Better late than never!


----------



## KurlyNinja (Dec 14, 2010)

I'm officially on a half wig hunt. I think the only thing I'm buying myself for christmas are half-wigs... ok I lie maybe some shoes too...  Also since LaJay half wig has been my main wig, I've been learning to do SO many styles with her. I'm going to take pictures and post them...sometimes this week? hopefully. HHG!


----------



## ms.blue (Dec 14, 2010)

Anastaja11 said:


> You look so grown




You know I'm trying to look my age


----------



## Anastaja11 (Dec 14, 2010)

How do you like Kimmaytube's recipe for your twists? I'm thinking twists will be my best friend during this challenge.[/QUOTE]


Ms Coco I loved Kimmaytube's recipe. My hair is very dry and I have color at the ends so that makes it worse. Before I found Kimmay's recipe I was drenching my hair with grease and leaving marks on my couch, but with her stuff I don't have to grease my hair everyday and it leaves my hair moist and easy to handle. The best part is that you can customize.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 14, 2010)

Anastaja11 said:


> How do you like Kimmaytube's recipe for your twists? I'm thinking twists will be my best friend during this challenge.


 

Ms Coco I loved Kimmaytube's recipe. My hair is very dry and I have color at the ends so that makes it worse. Before I found Kimmay's recipe I was drenching my hair with grease and leaving marks on my couch, but with her stuff I don't have to grease my hair everyday and it leaves my hair moist and easy to handle. The best part is that you can customize.[/QUOTE]

Thanks for the review! I have been seriously contemplating trying this for the winter months.


----------



## Janet' (Dec 14, 2010)

Hey Ladies! Just checking in...Here's how I'm wearing my hair...

P.S. Excuse the face...I'm not feeling in the best of moods...like MsCoCo and "death warmed over"


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 14, 2010)

I am just ultra excited about my 3 challenges  Yay!

I know next year I am going to start off with a good dusting with my Split ender; then I will do it every 3 months to keep my ends in good condition. 

So ladies what is going on?


----------



## danigurl18 (Dec 14, 2010)

should we be posting here now instead of the old thread? im confused lol


----------



## Aggie (Dec 14, 2010)

I thought I was late but turns out, I am right on time for this challenge. I am definitely in! 

I am starting a new vitamin regimen next year using Hairfinity hair vitamins, pantothenic acid, horsetail grass (silica), and re-adding biotin and msm vitamins to it - oh man, we need another vitamin regimen challenge for next year. The last one kept me on point and my hair was growing very well as a result!

I will continue to do cowashes and scalp massages with my boundless tresses/mn mixture possibly for the entirety of next year. I like ayurveda tea rinses and henna treatments, so I will be keeping up with those as well. My texlaxer stretches will be from about 12-16 weeks depending on how well or badly my hair is behaving. 

I am hiding my hair using wigs mostly and maybe I will use extension braids sometimes.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 15, 2010)

Janet' said:


> Hey Ladies! Just checking in...Here's how I'm wearing my hair...
> 
> P.S. Excuse the face...I'm not feeling in the best of moods...like MsCoCo and "death warmed over"


 

Girl...yeah...we're in the same EXACT boat!  Me and my twin!But, I'm actually afraid I might break the camera if I try to take a pic in the current state I'm in.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 15, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> I am just ultra excited about my 3 challenges  Yay!
> 
> I know next year I am going to start off with a good dusting with my Split ender; then I will do it every 3 months to keep my ends in good condition.
> 
> So ladies what is going on?


 
I think I'm going to try to get one of those splitenders...

Which challenges are you doing?  I know you're doing this one and the WL 2011.  What's the other one?


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 15, 2010)

danigurl18 said:


> should we be posting here now instead of the old thread? im confused lol


 
Not necessarily.  You know how we get when something shiny and new comes along.  We just "discard" the old and jump right into the new.

I'll revive the old thread.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 15, 2010)

Aggie said:


> I thought I was late but turns out, I am right on time for this challenge. I am definitely in!
> 
> I am starting a new vitamin regimen next year using Hairfinity hair vitamins, pantothenic acid, horsetail grass (silica), and re-adding biotin and msm vitamins to it - oh man, we need another vitamin regimen challenge for next year. The last one kept me on point and my hair was growing very well as a result!
> 
> ...


 
Aggie, I'm glad you're joining us this go round! 

I really need to get back into taking my vitamins (especially since I don't always get all of my fruits and veggies in).  I just have a hard time with pills of any sort.  I still have plenty of MSM, Silica, and Nioxin.  Maybe I'll start back taking them.  I would hate for them to expire.


----------



## Ijanei (Dec 15, 2010)

_I was struggling with myself about this challenge again, just like last time coco, lol Can I really keep my freakin hands out of my head and hair tucked away? Right now, I havent did anything to my hair since 11-29 and it is KILLLLINNNG me. I want to flat iron it soooo bad right now. So 6 months ....hmmm_


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 15, 2010)

Ijanei said:


> _I was struggling with myself about this challenge again, just like last time coco, lol Can I really keep my freakin hands out of my head and hair tucked away? Right now, I havent did anything to my hair since 11-29 and it is KILLLLINNNG me. I want to flat iron it soooo bad right now. So 6 months ....hmmm_


 
LOL!  Be strong Ijanei!  Be strong!

Actually, why don't you take the next couple of weeks and research some possible protective styles.  There are plenty out there.  Have you tried, braids, twists, flat twists, sew-ins, half wigs, full wigs, ponies, buns, etc.?

Experiment...see what works for you.  Six months may seem like a long time, but for me, this past six months have flown by.  We'll be revealing in two weeks.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 15, 2010)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> Aggie, I'm glad you're joining us this go round!
> 
> I really need to get back into taking my vitamins (especially since I don't always get all of my fruits and veggies in). I just have a hard time with pills of any sort. I still have plenty of MSM, Silica, and Nioxin. Maybe I'll start back taking them. I would hate for them to expire.


 
Thanks for the warm welcome Ms_CoCo37. Speaking of vitamins, I just took mine - forgot to take them this morning. You see why I need the vitamin challenge? I will be giving my new vitamin regimen the whole of next year to see if there will be a difference in the speed and thickness of my hair growth.


----------



## s4pphir3 (Dec 15, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> Girlllll I get that all the time from my mom. She HATES that I wear wigs and HATES that I'm transitioning to natural. She's just so stuck on bone straight hair that it makes me ill. Ugh. You would think family would be more supportive huh? Thank God for my SO. A lot of people think it's funny that my #1 supporter is my...caucasian bf
> 
> Ohhh I won't go that far lol



My mom never knew I was transitioning, no one did actually so you could imagine the look on everyone's face when I walked out the bathroom with most of my hair chopped off  



Jewell said:


> Don't worry abt it!  Shake them HATERS off.  Prolly just mad cuz you look good in 'em!  I got the SAME B.S. from the women and MEN in my family when I started wearing wigs off and on 5 + yrs ago (I had healthy, relaxed MBL hair when I began wearing and enjoying wigs, so they felt I didn't need them as well).  My mom had the nerve to even bring work into it...saying "Well you know some employers don't like it if you change your hair too much..." relating that statement to the fact that I'd change my wigs whenever I felt like it, whether that be weekly or every other day!
> 
> Now, them folks KNOW NOT TO SAY NOTHING about my wig wearing, because this regimen is GOING nowhere...'tis here to stay.  Afterall, the women need to take some TIPS...I've grown my hair out TWICE from having only 3-5" on my head (1 major cut from MBL to EL just b/c, another was a BC from APL to TWA after 9 month transition) to past BSL in the last 5 years, so they need to take notice that low-manipulation is working for me (their hair is either thin, shedding, dry, breaking, etc...and has remained at pretty much the same length for the past DECADE, seriously--
> 
> ...



Thank you Jewell you are so right, I don't pay them any mind I know my hair is growing and doing well under this wig ... I can't wait until my hair touches my arse! 




Ms_CoCo37 said:


> I LOVE LOVE LOVE your puff!



Thank you!!! :blush3:



Ms_CoCo37 said:


> It drives my mom crazy when ever I wear a wig or pony. All I hear is, I don't see why you're wearing that &$?! When your hair is just as long.
> 
> Never mind that she (as well as my sister) practically live in their wigs. Talk about a double standard. :-/



Lol thats how my sister was in the beginning when I said I was going to start wearing wigs .. she said it's not right and that I don't need one. I'm not 100% sure but I thought I heard her mumble that it wasn't fair either idk


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 15, 2010)

^^Totally OT but I love your siggy pics!


----------



## s4pphir3 (Dec 15, 2010)

Ijanei said:


> _I was struggling with myself about this challenge again, just like last time coco, lol Can I really keep my freakin hands out of my head and hair tucked away? Right now, I havent did anything to my hair since 11-29 and it is KILLLLINNNG me. I want to flat iron it soooo bad right now. So 6 months ....hmmm_



I know how you feel, I have been hiding my hair since September and I miss it sooo much but I'm determined to reach WL this year so the wig is staying on! Be strong!!!


----------



## divachyk (Dec 15, 2010)

danigurl18 said:


> should we be posting here now instead of the old thread? im confused lol


Me too. The old thread is dead.



Ms_CoCo37 said:


> Not necessarily.  You know how we get when something shiny and new comes along.  We just "discard" the old and jump right into the new.
> 
> I'll revive the old thread.


We're revealing in the old thread, right?



s4pphir3 said:


> I know how you feel, I have been hiding my hair since September and I miss it sooo much but I'm determined to reach WL this year so the wig is staying on! Be strong!!!


I've been hiding since the June 2010 and I think it has paid off. I'm sure yours has too. Keep it up the great progress. ETA: I've hid for so long that when I came home from the salon, the dh said wow, I haven't seen that look in a while (my hair flat ironed and swanging).


----------



## MissGomes (Dec 15, 2010)

Ok Ladies... I am soo ready for this challenge.  I think this is my first official LHCF challenge.  I plan on wigging it the whole time.  I am currently wearing a half wig (but all my hair in-since October) that is shoulder length.  I just bought a mommy wig.. I couldnt help it!!

I need a wig to wear during work though.  It has to be shoulder length and it cannot be "BIG".  I prefer a half wig.  Can I get some help?  O, and it cannot be wiggy looking!


----------



## girlyprincess23 (Dec 15, 2010)

I am in...Love it. I protective style everyday anyway!! Now I just have to remember to take pics!!!


----------



## s4pphir3 (Dec 16, 2010)

divachyk said:


> I've been hiding since the June 2010 and I think it has paid off. I'm sure yours has too. Keep it up the great progress. ETA: I've hid for so long that when I came home from the salon, the dh said wow, I haven't seen that look in a while (my hair flat ironed and swanging).



 I can't wait to see your reveal.




MissGomes said:


> Ok Ladies... I am soo ready for this challenge.  I think this is my first official LHCF challenge.  I plan on wigging it the whole time.  I am currently wear a half wig (but all my hair in-since October) that is shoulder length.  I just bought a mommy wig.. I couldnt help it!!



What's a "mommy wig"


----------



## MissGomes (Dec 16, 2010)

What's a "mommy wig" [/QUOTE]

YouTube - The Mommy Wig

There are few ladies here who have posted threads on the wig.  Attached is a youtube video.  If you google Mommy Wig... you'll see it.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 17, 2010)

divachyk said:


> Me too. The old thread is dead.
> 
> 
> *We're revealing in the old thread, right?*
> ...


 
I will be creating a separate thread for our reveal on the 31st.  I'm sure DH's eyes were like: 

You really have made excellent progress with the challenge!


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Dec 17, 2010)

Hey ladies! Sorry for being MIA...I went to NYC this week to see Prince in concert for the first time and got back last night! I have been lurking on my phone sporadically LOL Prince's hair was fly BTW I rocked a twistout before leaving for NYC (where I washed my hair and had a flat iron disaster LOL) I am attaching the pic 

I really do need an intervention...I want to buy more wigs and I have only worn one of them! I am a poor student!!! Help meeee JJamiah, NikkiQ LOL You will enable me...Help me Janet!


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 17, 2010)

Jinez1112 said:


> Hey ladies! Sorry for being MIA...I went to NYC this week to see Prince in concert for the first time and got back last night! I have been lurking on my phone sporadically LOL Prince's hair was fly BTW I rocked a twistout before leaving for NYC (where I washed my hair and had a flat iron disaster LOL) I am attaching the pic
> 
> I* really do need an intervention...I want to buy more wigs and I have only worn one of them! I am a poor student!!! Help meeee JJamiah, NikkiQ LOL You will enable me...Help me Janet! *


*
*


 GIRL you Done said it. LOL I too am a poor student LOL (now) I start soon. I am paying my classes along the way so no more splurging for me. LOL. 

I was drooling at the fact that you got to see PRINCE! I bet he was fly  
I love your twistout  (I thought it was fake hair) it is so nicely done 

HUH, you need us to enroll you in 1800wigJunkyrus. LOL (especially Nikkiq) LOLOLOLOL  Nah, I don't report my purchases due to (Mscoco) shhhhh! she call's a sister out! 

For real all jokes aside, You want us to enroll  you  

For real this time, you want to buy wigs?


----------



## Janet' (Dec 17, 2010)

Jinez1112 said:


> Hey ladies! Sorry for being MIA...I went to NYC this week to see Prince in concert for the first time and got back last night! I have been lurking on my phone sporadically LOL Prince's hair was fly BTW I rocked a twistout before leaving for NYC (where I washed my hair and had a flat iron disaster LOL) I am attaching the pic
> 
> I really do need an intervention...I want to buy more wigs and I have only worn one of them! I am a poor student!!! Help meeee JJamiah, NikkiQ LOL You will enable me...Help me Janet!



OMGee, but your twistout was TOO cute!!! Awe, I love Prince!!!! Put the credit card down and step away from the wigs Jinez!!!!! JJamiah and NikkiQ are just going to enable you!!! Don't do it!!!


----------



## divachyk (Dec 17, 2010)

Jinez1112 said:


> Hey ladies! Sorry for being MIA...I went to NYC this week to see Prince in concert for the first time and got back last night! I have been lurking on my phone sporadically LOL Prince's hair was fly BTW I rocked a twistout before leaving for NYC (where I washed my hair and had a flat iron disaster LOL) I am attaching the pic
> 
> I really do need an intervention...I want to buy more wigs and I have only worn one of them! I am a poor student!!! Help meeee JJamiah, NikkiQ LOL You will enable me...Help me Janet!


Love the twistout and love Prince (and Michael Jackson too).


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Dec 17, 2010)

JJamiah





> GIRL you Done said it. LOL I too am a poor student LOL (now) I start soon. I am paying my classes along the way so no more splurging for me. LOL.
> 
> I was drooling at the fact that you got to see PRINCE! I bet he was fly
> I love your twistout (I thought it was fake hair) it is so nicely done
> ...



Yes, I really need to be enrolled! Who buys 5 wigs in one day having never worn them, wears ONE wig, and decides they need 5 MORE?!?! Is the  1800wigJUNKYrus phone line open 24 hours/day?   My ADD strikes again 

Prince was SO FLY! The concert was the best I have ever been to in my LIFE! His hair, outfit, and shoes put me to shame LMAO and his skin is gorgeous yall! I was on straight groupie status all night   The Dave Chapelle skit is true ladies...don't look Prince in the eyes! I mistakenly did that and he got me yall  I'm still hypnotized LOL 

Thanks for the compliments about the twistout ladies! My friend (who is natural) did it for me and I LOVE how it turned out...now I have to figure out how to make it look this good when I do it myself...uh oh 

@Janet, how did you know I had my credit card in my hand ready to get my next fix?!?! I think I may need to join WBA- Wig Buyer's Anonymous   This challenge is unhealthy for my finances SMH


----------



## s4pphir3 (Dec 17, 2010)

^I love your twist out Jinez!


My early christmas present :







It's a full lace from pinklacewigs.com


----------



## Chiquitita (Dec 18, 2010)

Checking in.... I'm in braid extensions right now... Six months of PS doesn't seem so bad.. 

I think I can...I think I can ...


----------



## divachyk (Dec 18, 2010)

s4pphir3 said:


> ^I love your twist out Jinez!
> 
> 
> My early christmas present :
> ...


 Ooh, I love it. Was it expensive? What's the name of it?


----------



## destine2grow (Dec 18, 2010)

i desperately need to join this challenege! This will help me keep my hands out my hair! It will also allow me to keep up with my current regimen! I need to get good @ doing the lacefrontsm i dont use any adhesives to keep it on! Looking forward to the growth!


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 18, 2010)

Jinez1112 said:


> JJamiah
> 
> Yes, I really need to be enrolled! Who buys 5 wigs in one day having never worn them, wears ONE wig, and decides they need 5 MORE?!?! Is the  1800wigJUNKYrus phone line open 24 hours/day?   My ADD strikes again
> 
> ...


*
*
Oh I am Committee Chair of WBA- I told you I hide my purchases. Who buys five wears one and figures she needs 10 more ME! LOLOLOLOL

We need to converse privately  Wig shopping is fun   but Mscoco has her :eye: on me


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 18, 2010)

Beautiful  I am loving her  


s4pphir3 said:


> ^I love your twist out Jinez!
> 
> 
> My early christmas present :
> ...


----------



## Janet' (Dec 18, 2010)

^^^ Gurl...We really do need to do an Intervention (Wig Style) STAT!!!! Bwahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 18, 2010)

I mentioned that the other day that we need a wig supporters thread up in this piece! I have 16 and just ordered 2 more. it's such an addicting habit and I just can't stop!!!!! HELP ME!!!

Nah just kidding. All the wigs I buy are usually on sale or on clearance of some sort(like everything else I own) so I don't spend WAY too much on them like I totally would if I had the money to blow like that.


----------



## divachyk (Dec 18, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> I mentioned that the other day that we need a wig supporters thread up in this piece! I have 16 and just ordered 2 more. it's such an addicting habit and I just can't stop!!!!! HELP ME!!!
> 
> Nah just kidding. All the wigs I buy are usually on sale or on clearance of some sort(like everything else I own) so I don't spend WAY too much on them like I totally would if I had the money to blow like that.


you girls go hard


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 18, 2010)

^^^Go big or go home is my motto lol. It helps me retain length, hide my hair from the elements, and makes my transition a whole lot easier. If paying $30 for a LF does all that, then I'm in there like swimwear.


----------



## s4pphir3 (Dec 18, 2010)

divachyk said:


> Ooh, I love it. Was it expensive? What's the name of it?





JJamiah said:


> Beautiful  I am loving her





Janet' said:


> ^^^ Gurl...We really do need to do an Intervention (Wig Style) STAT!!!! Bwahahahahahahahahaha



She doesn't have a name but she is a 1-B Off Black Regular Yaki Full Lace Wig, I bought her in 14 inches for $284 ... 

Janet I seriously need an intervention I find myself buying a new wig every month! 

I love that I can rock a high pony with it but I don't want to use glue or tape so I'm going to sew in a few clips ... can't wait 'til it gets here!!


----------



## ms.tatiana (Dec 18, 2010)

okay i still have my briads in but me and bf are going to take pictures so i think i will finally get to wear my evony half wig and i'm probably going to cut my bangs because of my briads they are longer. i'll post pictures later this week when i rock my half wig.


----------



## bibirockz (Dec 18, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> ^^^Go big or go home is my motto lol. It helps me retain length, hide my hair from the elements, and makes my transition a whole lot easier. If paying $30 for a LF does all that, *then I'm in there like swimwear.*


 girl you're too funny!


----------



## itsjusthair88 (Dec 18, 2010)

I'm in...I bought my first lace front some time ago and I *still* haven't worn it outside yet; IDK I am afraid it's going to fly off or something and then people will be like "I know her wig didn't just fly off! Bald headed *****!" lol...that's just my fear anyway. It seems a little dramatic


----------



## miss cosmic (Dec 18, 2010)

just redid my crochet braids...new cornrows. this time it took me just over an hour to add the hair to the cornrows.
on the look out for good hair to use that won't slip out of the knot. not easy to find.

roll on apl hair!

Sent from my GT-I5500 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Dec 18, 2010)

I'm in and I'm  at my twists. They aren't the greatest but I'm keeping them in.  I hope each day to improve on them. In fact, this is my first natural success. I have never been able to twist my entire head and always gave up. Even though they are ugly, it is a successful step in me becoming more confident in my natural journey.


----------



## Janet' (Dec 19, 2010)

^^DDTexlaxed...you BC'ed again?! Well  back!


----------



## Caychica (Dec 19, 2010)

Hey ladies, checkin in!! I've been M.I.A from the board but I'm back!! While I was gone, I mistreated my hair with too much heat (altho I kept up with protein & d/c treatments)  

With that said! I put my install in today so I'm a little early.

I dont have a decent starting picture but I am about APL right now. 

Here's my install!


----------



## NJoy (Dec 19, 2010)

Caychica said:


> Hey ladies, checkin in!! I've been M.I.A from the board but I'm back!! While I was gone, I mistreated my hair with too much heat (altho I kept up with protein & d/c treatments)
> 
> With that said! I put my install in today so I'm a little early.
> 
> ...


 
It looks beautiful!!!


----------



## Janet' (Dec 19, 2010)

^^^^ I agree, your install is


----------



## divachyk (Dec 19, 2010)

I really hid my hair this weekend - Sat & Sun. I moisturized/sealed really good on Friday night and baggied my ends and covered my hair with a satin scarf. Saturday and Sunday, I kept my hair baggied and covered with the satin scarf ALL day Sat/Sun. I rocked a nice hat both days. Back to reality tomorrow since I'm going to work. I'll moisturize/seal really good tonight since I skipped a few days. I'll be hiding in a bun most of the week. Yasmine is coming out later in the week - probably on Christmas & Christmas eve. 



NikkiQ said:


> ^^^Go big or go home is my motto lol. It helps me retain length, hide my hair from the elements, and makes my transition a whole lot easier. If paying $30 for a LF does all that, then I'm in there like swimwear.


My saying right now is basically the same as yours but stated in a different way -- "I go hard in the paint."


----------



## chasturner84 (Dec 19, 2010)

divachyk said:


> I really hid my hair this weekend - Sat & Sun. I moisturized/sealed really good on Friday night and baggied my ends and covered my hair with a satin scarf. Saturday and Sunday, I kept my hair baggied and covered with the satin scarf ALL day Sat/Sun. I rocked a nice hat both days. Back to reality tomorrow since I'm going to work. I'll moisturize/seal really good tonight since I skipped a few days. I'll be hiding in a bun most of the week. *Yasmine is coming out *later in the week - probably on Christmas & Christmas eve.
> 
> 
> My saying right now is basically the same as yours but stated in a different way -- *"I go hard in the paint.*"


Yay for Yasmine!!!! LOL @ I go hard in the paint


----------



## divachyk (Dec 19, 2010)

chasturner84 said:


> Yay for Yasmine!!!! LOL @ I go hard in the paint


Refresh me, did you order Yasmine or buy her from a BSS? When are you debuting her?


----------



## Wildchild453 (Dec 20, 2010)

I'm in. Are we posting starting pictures in here?


----------



## chasturner84 (Dec 20, 2010)

divachyk said:


> Refresh me, did you order Yasmine or buy her from a BSS? When are you debuting her?


 
I bought her from a BSS...I have been wearing it everyday since last week: LOVES it! I cut it back to APL because I wasn't comfortable wearing a BSL-MBLish wavy wig when my hair is nowhere near that length/thickness  plus this is my first time wearing a wig outside of my house 

I have pics but won't be posting them until I post my starting pic for this challenge.


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 20, 2010)

My Mommy wig comes in today!!!


----------



## KurlyNinja (Dec 20, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> My Mommy wig comes in today!!!




 post pics! I've been eyeing the Mommy wig extra hard lately.


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 20, 2010)

^^Will do! I can't wait to get her and play around with her. Should be a cute option to have in my collection.


----------



## Janet' (Dec 20, 2010)

^^^And what a "collection" it is...


----------



## MissGomes (Dec 20, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> My Mommy wig comes in today!!!


 

Mine did too!!!  I had it delivered to my office so I HOPE they bring it up today!!!      Go me!! Go me!!


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 20, 2010)

I'm trying to be like JJamiah when I grow up lol


----------



## Imoan (Dec 20, 2010)

I hope its not to late to join, Please count me in Thanks


----------



## indarican (Dec 20, 2010)

Bought my second half wig on thursday... disaster, too short made me look like an alien.... back to my trusty sensational 7005. The ends are getting tangled though... any tips?


----------



## PracticallyMe (Dec 20, 2010)

I'm in. This is a perfect challenge for me. I've already been wigging it up consistently since August anyway and off and on since the beginning of 2010. Those wigs are addictive. Plus, since I already have two other heads to do on a regular basis (two daughters) I never really had the time to put the effort into my hair as far as styling goes.

With the wigs I can keep my hair moisturized and braided underneath, which takes less than ten minutes, and still have my hair styled without the extra effort.  My problem is going to be not wearing the wigs. I can tell.


----------



## Fab79 (Dec 20, 2010)

i'm ready to join, will use my reveal pic from the weave challenge as my starting pic, will use a combination of wigs and weaves

will be coming back for ideas and inspiration, ladies


----------



## Janet' (Dec 20, 2010)

:welcome3: all new challengers!!!


----------



## Lanea87 (Dec 20, 2010)

I haven't been on in a while but I will def be on here for this round. I ran into a little mishap going from 1-2 inches from BSL to idk now.....so I will be hiding out and washing more until its back where it was.


----------



## divachyk (Dec 20, 2010)

chasturner84 said:


> I bought her from a BSS...I have been wearing it everyday since last week: LOVES it! I cut it back to APL because I wasn't comfortable wearing a BSL-MBLish wavy wig when my hair is nowhere near that length/thickness  plus this is my first time wearing a wig outside of my house
> 
> I have pics but won't be posting them until I post my starting pic for this challenge.


I want to trim mine a tad bit too. Did you just take the scissors and snip away or is there some special technique to trimming a wig?


----------



## divachyk (Dec 20, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> My Mommy wig comes in today!!!


I want one of these but it would definitely be a weekend wig only since I'm trying to wear wigs realistic to my hair's length/thickness because I'm not nearly as great at making a fashion statement as you and JJ.


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 20, 2010)

^^Oh girl stop! You know you can pull off anything you put your mind to. I got it to cure my taste to BC too early. She'll be cute to wear in the summer time with my contacts and big hoops that I love to wear.


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Dec 20, 2010)

Can your head be too big for wigs? I have having problems with my lace fronts slipping backward and I don't want to use glue, etc...any advice ladies? Also, is there somewhere I can go to get the lace trimmed properly?! I feel like I am doing things all wrong here


----------



## chasturner84 (Dec 20, 2010)

divachyk said:


> I want to trim mine a tad bit too. Did you just take the scissors and snip away or is there some special technique to trimming a wig?



I just trimmed it like I would trim my own hair: I pulled the hair back in a low pony and trimmed the pony a little at a time until it was the length I wanted.


----------



## pureebony (Dec 20, 2010)

i think i need to detox from challenges but good luck ladies-grow-grow-grow!!! xx


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 20, 2010)

LilMissSunshine5 said:


> Hey ladies! Sorry for being MIA...I went to NYC this week to see Prince in concert for the first time and got back last night! I have been lurking on my phone sporadically LOL Prince's hair was fly BTW I rocked a twistout before leaving for NYC (where I washed my hair and had a flat iron disaster LOL) I am attaching the pic
> 
> I really do need an intervention...I want to buy more wigs and I have only worn one of them! I am a poor student!!! Help meeee JJamiah, NikkiQ LOL You will enable me...Help me Janet!


I love the twistout!  So pretty! 


JJamiah said:


> [/B]
> 
> 
> GIRL you Done said it. LOL I too am a poor student LOL (now) I start soon. I am paying my classes along the way so no more splurging for me. LOL.
> ...


 
Dass right! Don't make me bust out pix of your inventory. I WILL call you out ya lil addict!



s4pphir3 said:


> ^I love your twist out Jinez!
> 
> 
> My early christmas present :
> ...


 
This is gorgeous!



destine2grow said:


> i desperately need to join this challenege! This will help me keep my hands out my hair! It will also allow me to keep up with my current regimen! I need to get good @ doing the lacefrontsm i dont use any adhesives to keep it on! Looking forward to the growth!


 
Welcome!



JJamiah said:


> [/B]
> Oh I am Committee Chair of WBA- I told you I hide my purchases. Who buys five wears one and figures she needs 10 more ME! LOLOLOLOL
> 
> We need to converse privately  Wig shopping is fun  *but Mscoco has her :eye: on me *


 
I shole do!




s4pphir3 said:


> She doesn't have a name but she is a 1-B Off Black Regular Yaki Full Lace Wig, *I bought her in 14 inches for $284* ...


 
Wooooo you just made my left eye twitch with that price tag! WHOA!



itsjusthair88 said:


> I'm in...I bought my first lace front some time ago and I *still* haven't worn it outside yet; *IDK I am afraid it's going to fly off or something and then people will be like "I know her wig didn't just fly off! Bald headed *****!" lol...that's just my fear anyway. It seems a little dramatic*


 
Girl, get out of my head! 




miss cosmic said:


> just redid my crochet braids...new cornrows. this time it took me just over an hour to add the hair to the cornrows.
> on the look out for good hair to use that won't slip out of the knot. not easy to find.
> 
> roll on apl hair!
> ...


 
I'd love to see pix of your install!



DDTexlaxed said:


> I'm in and I'm  at my twists. They aren't the greatest but I'm keeping them in. I hope each day to improve on them. In fact, this is my first natural success. I have never been able to twist my entire head and always gave up. Even though they are ugly, it is a successful step in me becoming more confident in my natural journey.


 
Glad you're joining us again DDT!



Caychica said:


> Hey ladies, checkin in!! I've been M.I.A from the board but I'm back!! While I was gone, I mistreated my hair with too much heat (altho I kept up with protein & d/c treatments)
> 
> With that said! I put my install in today so I'm a little early.
> 
> ...


 
Love it!



Wildchild453 said:


> I'm in. Are we posting starting pictures in here?


 
I'm actually going to post a separate thread for the starting pix.  I'll let you guys know when it's up and running.



NikkiQ said:


> My Mommy wig comes in today!!!


 
Nik, you have to post pix!  I'm dying to see how you're going to style it.  I'd love to buy one myself but I have too much of a pieface.



Imoan said:


> I hope its not to late to join, Please count me in Thanks


 
You're right on time.  The challenge doesn't officially start until Jan. 1st.



ms_b_haven06 said:


> I haven't been on in a while but I will def be on here for this round. I ran into a little mishap going from 1-2 inches from BSL to idk now.....so I will be hiding out and washing more until its back where it was.


 
Ms_B!!!  I'm glad you're going to be in on this one!  Welcome back!



pureebony said:


> i think i need to detox from challenges but good luck ladies-grow-grow-grow!!! xx


 
I know what you mean.  That's why I only have two challenges under my belt for 2011.


----------



## chasturner84 (Dec 20, 2010)

^^Uhhh WOW! I don't think I've ever seen anyone quote that many posts, lol


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 20, 2010)

chasturner84 said:


> ^^Uhhh WOW! I don't think I've ever seen anyone quote that many posts, lol


 
Girl, I was trying to kill ten birds with one stone.


----------



## Lanea87 (Dec 21, 2010)

I'm chilling with a DC on my head that I will keep on til the morning.... I wanna find a cute wig, I been eyeing Jackie by Freetress for about a year now....maybe its about that time.


----------



## funkycoils (Dec 21, 2010)

Sooooooooooooooooo excited. I can't wait!


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 21, 2010)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> I think I'm going to try to get one of those splitenders...
> 
> Which challenges are you doing?  I know you're doing this one and the WL 2011.  What's the other one?



Sorry I didn't see this one

I am in the No Buy Challenge for Hair PRODUCTS only 
I am in the WL challenge
and IN THIS ONE  



Janet' said:


> ^^^ Gurl...We really do need to do an Intervention (Wig Style) STAT!!!! Bwahahahahahahahahaha


LOL Janet, it is definitely Addicting  but at least I look nice, no bad hair days 


NikkiQ said:


> I mentioned that the other day that we need a wig supporters thread up in this piece! I have 16 and just ordered 2 more. it's such an addicting habit and I just can't stop!!!!! HELP ME!!!
> 
> Nah just kidding. All the wigs I buy are usually on sale or on clearance of some sort(like everything else I own) so I don't spend WAY too much on them like I totally would if I had the money to blow like that.


I will help you let's go to the CHECK OUT BUTTON  


s4pphir3 said:


> She doesn't have a name but she is a 1-B Off Black Regular Yaki Full Lace Wig, I bought her in 14 inches for $284 ...
> 
> Janet I seriously need an intervention I find myself buying a new wig every month!
> 
> I love that I can rock a high pony with it but I don't want to use glue or tape so I'm going to sew in a few clips ... can't wait 'til it gets here!!



 She is beautiful though  so enjoy her. 
No intervention 



NikkiQ said:


> I'm trying to be like JJamiah when I grow up lol



Me, I will soon take updated inventory pics  LOL


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 21, 2010)

Morning ladies!  I'm messy bunning it today. Last night I bagged my puff.  That's about it.


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Dec 21, 2010)

I guess I'm the only one nervous about this challenge.  I'll definitely be pushing myself to go through the entire 6 months, but I feel like it will actually be a CHALLENGE.  I won't be using wigs, weaves or braids like it seems most of you will be doing, I'll be using buns.  And I know it's going to bore me.  But in preparation, I've been wearing my hair down for these last few days of 2010.  So, that the bun will be something new.  idk, we'll see.  If anyone sees any tutorials on fancy buns send them my way, puhleeze!


----------



## divachyk (Dec 21, 2010)

IntheMix08 said:


> I guess I'm the only one nervous about this challenge. I'll definitely be pushing myself to go through the entire 6 months, but I feel like it will actually be a CHALLENGE. I won't be using wigs, weaves or braids like it seems most of you will be doing, I'll be using buns. And I know it's going to bore me. But in preparation, I've been wearing my hair down for these last few days of 2010. So, that the bun will be something new. idk, we'll see. If anyone sees any tutorials on fancy buns send them my way, puhleeze!


 
Don't be nervous. I got in the HYH 2010 challenge and it worked great for me with strictly PS - bunning mostly. Check out my progress in the HYH thread (see my siggy for link, I think I'm post #2478). You just have to find your way in what works for you. HYH through bunning is very easy. There are a limited number of ways you can bun, in my opinion. The variation comes with hair accessories --> hair sticks, bling hair clips, etc. 

I just recently purchased two wigs that I'm proud of (Outre HW Yasmine and Sensational LF Serena) that I've yet to wear outside of the home. I plan to debut them this week. Prior to that, all my wigs were just crummy looking. They were presentable enough to wear on the weekend but I would never wear them to work. I will be wearing Yasmine and Serena to work. So all that say, don't get discouraged. Bunning makes a difference as well so chin up, you can do this.


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Dec 21, 2010)

divachyk said:


> Don't be nervous. I got in the HYH 2010 challenge and it worked great for me with strictly PS - bunning mostly. Check out my progress in the HYH thread (see my siggy for link). You just have to find your way in what works for you. HYH through bunning is very easy. There are a limited number of ways you can bun, in my opinion. The variation comes with hair accessories --> hair sticks, bling hair clips, etc.
> 
> I just recently purchased two wigs that I'm proud of (Outre HW Yasmine and Sensational LF Serena) that I've yet to wear outside of the home. I plan to debut them this week. Prior to that, all my wigs were just crummy looking. They were presentable enough to wear on the weekend but I would never wear them to work. I will be wearing Yasmine and Serena to work. So all that say, don't get discouraged. Bunning makes a difference as well so chin up, you can do this.



Thanks, divachyk.  I'm definitely going to go for it, but I guess I just need to find ways to make it exciting for me.  The projected progress is definitely what's going to keep me going on this one.  I've seen the progress pics of those who stuck through it in the past, so I'm all over it.  And your hair looks great in your avatar, so it's clear that this challenge has done right by you.


----------



## Phaer (Dec 21, 2010)

I would like to join this challenge, but I think the no public viewing of the update pictures will conflict with the Braid it up challenge that I am already in.


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 21, 2010)

Mommy came in yesterday. I'm gonna try to play around with her today, but I promised myself I'm not wearing any of my 10  new wigs until the new year. I know I'll get tempted to wear her out before then lol


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 21, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> Mommy came in yesterday. I'm gonna try to play around with her today, but I promised myself I'm not wearing any of my 10  new wigs until the new year. I know I'll get tempted to wear her out before then lol



LOLOLOLOL  The end of the year is close   I want pics 

I am rocking the Blair, Kay and Lili for a while, they are all the same (similar  color) so It doesn't look like I am doing anything but but style change  I am breaking down my braids definitely by December 26/27 deep conditioning it for a few hours as well as giving it a good washing. 

Will rebraid during first week of January


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 21, 2010)

^^^I knew you would say that  I will be sure to post pics.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 21, 2010)

Phaer said:


> I would like to join this challenge, but I think the no public viewing of the update pictures will conflict with the Braid it up challenge that I am already in.



You're free to post all of the pix you want as long as they don't show your true length.

As a matter of fact, I absolutely encourage everyone to take progress pix throughout the challenge. That way, when it's time for the reveal it will be a sort of reward for all of your hard work, and great source of encouragement for others.

I hope you will join us.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 21, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> ^^^I knew you would say that  I will be sure to post pics.




I want to see mommy.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 21, 2010)

funkycoils said:


> Sooooooooooooooooo excited. I can't wait!




I'm loving your enthusiasm!


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Dec 21, 2010)

My UPA clip is being delivered today!!! Let's get it, let's get it, let's get it, let's get it....


----------



## divachyk (Dec 21, 2010)

IntheMix08 said:


> Thanks, divachyk. I'm definitely going to go for it, but I guess I just need to find ways to make it exciting for me. The projected progress is definitely what's going to keep me going on this one. I've seen the progress pics of those who stuck through it in the past, so I'm all over it. And your hair looks great in your avatar, so it's clear that this challenge has done right by you.


You are welcome. Hit me up if you need a bunning pep talk. I get annoyed some days and MsCoCo and I have helped each other through the HYH 2010...so welcome! You can be in a little circle.



Phaer said:


> I would like to join this challenge, but I think the no public viewing of the update pictures will conflict with the Braid it up challenge that I am already in.


I'd love to see your braids.



NikkiQ said:


> Mommy came in yesterday. I'm gonna try to play around with her today, but I promised myself I'm not wearing any of my 10  new wigs until the new year. I know I'll get tempted to wear her out before then lol


Don't be trying to hide that number -- I DETECT AN ADDICT.



JJamiah said:


> LOLOLOLOL  The end of the year is close   I want pics
> 
> I am rocking the Blair, Kay and Lili for a while, they are all the same (similar color) so It doesn't look like I am doing anything but but style change  I am breaking down my braids definitely by December 26/27 deep conditioning it for a few hours as well as giving it a good washing.
> 
> Will rebraid during first week of January


Hey gurl, long time no chat! 



Ms_CoCo37 said:


> I want to see mommy.


I want to see her too.



tapioca_pudding said:


> My UPA clip is being delivered today!!! Let's get it, let's get it, let's get it, let's get it....


I've been eyeing one of those. I bought a phony pony and couldn't never get it to work so I'm a little leary about the UPA clip. Please post a pic when you receive it.


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 21, 2010)

Hello Divachyk How are you?  

 Great progress 
Your Right nikki is an addict, but not me!!!!


----------



## chasturner84 (Dec 21, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Hello Divachyk How are you?
> 
> Great progress
> Your Right nikki is an addict, but not me!!!!


 
JJamiah, the first step is admitting that you have a problem


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 21, 2010)

Hey now! I know I'm a wig addict and I've admitted it before. There's just no wig rehab...and I'm glad there isn't


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Dec 21, 2010)

divachyk said:


> You are welcome. Hit me up if you need a bunning pep talk. I get annoyed some days and MsCoCo and I have helped each other through the HYH 2010...so welcome! You can be in a little circle.



Thanks, I will.


----------



## Lanea87 (Dec 21, 2010)

Where are you ladies wig shopping at online?


----------



## itsjusthair88 (Dec 21, 2010)

I am so excited to wear my wig out!!!! (if I would have said that anywhere else, that would have been weird) I can feel the length and retention coming!


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 21, 2010)

^^I shop at hairsisters(with no probs *knock on wood*) and ebonyline. Used ebony for the first time when I ordered Mommy.


----------



## youwillrise (Dec 21, 2010)

so, 

i'm gonna flat iron my hair on like december 30th or 31st for the starting picture
mostly because i thought it'd be a fairer/more accurate comparison for the end of the challenge because i plan on flat ironing for that.  

after that...it's back up in the protectives.  i usually never leave my hair straight for more than a few days anyway. haha


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Dec 21, 2010)

Here are a couple pix of my upa clip. I tuck it under like a bun with bobby pins.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Sent from my DROIDX using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## haircare4life*** (Dec 21, 2010)

Hi ladies,

I have joined as, as a lurker i have become really excited by all these style options such as wigs, ponies, buns, crotchet braids, esp. halfwigs I'm really excited by these and this is the reason why i want to join this challenge as i am beginning to experiment. 

Currently my longest layers are bsl and shortest apl, like a 'u' shape, my hair is heat damaged from being a heat trained natural and I'm transitioning from textlaxed (textlaxed for 6 months) i want to protect my hair as much as possible, i know i should cut the damaged parts, which would ultimately mean bc which i'm not ready to do although some of it has broken off by itself. i am hoping this challenge along with participating in the 2011 transitioners thread will keep my hair on my head and be at least mbl by the end of the year. 

Please bare with me ladies as my new years resolution is to seriously update my profile, add pics to my avatar & sig and finally become a fully participating member instead of all this lurking business.


----------



## jerseygurl (Dec 21, 2010)

See now all you wig addicts are tempting me to try wigs for this challenge, not good.


----------



## me-c (Dec 21, 2010)

I want in on this challenge !!!! I haven't done any of these challeneges before but I'm very excited about this one!  I'm due for a relaxer in a couple of weeks (12 weeks post). I'll take a picture then and let it be my starting picture.


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 21, 2010)

The Mommy wig reveal will have to be on hold. My hair is not braided down and she most def will work better when this thick mane of mine is under control lol


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Dec 21, 2010)

Can you ladies tell me more about the UPA clip? I would love to try that out if it isn't expensive, as I chopped 5 inches off last month and now don't have enough hair for a bun LOL I plan on wigging it for the winter, but once spring/summer comes, I won't be able to deal with the heat of wigs! I will be trying to bun, braid, and twist out for PS...


----------



## Lanea87 (Dec 21, 2010)

About to go wig shopping....


----------



## DrC (Dec 21, 2010)

Perfect.  I make one year natural in June.  I'm in


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 21, 2010)

divachyk said:


> You are welcome. Hit me up if you need a bunning pep talk. I get annoyed some days and *MsCoCo and I have helped each other through the HYH 2010*...so welcome! You can be in a little circle.


 
DC was my lifesaver when I thought I was about to lose my mind with the buns!  You always had the cutest accessories too!  Which reminds me...I need some more ideas.Get on it gurl!



haircare4life*** said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I have joined as, as a lurker i have become really excited by all these style options such as wigs, ponies, buns, crotchet braids, esp. halfwigs I'm really excited by these and this is the reason why i want to join this challenge as i am beginning to experiment.
> 
> ...


 
Welcome to the challenge!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 21, 2010)

jerseygurl said:


> See now all you wig addicts are tempting me to try wigs for this challenge, not good.


 
Girl, don't let JJamiah and NikkiQ turn you over to the dark side!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 21, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> The Mommy wig reveal will have to be on hold. My hair is not braided down and she most def will work better when this thick mane of mine is under control lol


 
But I wanted to see it. You shouldn't make me have to wait yanno.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 21, 2010)

THEDONROSSCOLLECTION said:


> Perfect. I make one year natural in June. I'm in


 
Glad you're in on this one TDRC!


----------



## Princess Tam Tam (Dec 21, 2010)

I'm in!!!!!

My first LHCF Challenge!!!!


----------



## Princess Tam Tam (Dec 21, 2010)

Last week I did a full sew in.

I plan to use a leave in daily.

I will wash my weave once or twice a month.

I plan take out my weave  in March 2011. I  will give my hair a break for just week then put another sew in.


----------



## divachyk (Dec 21, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Hello Divachyk How are you?
> 
> Great progress
> Your Right nikki is an addict, but not me!!!!



Hello Miss, I'm good and you? You're not a addict, not at all *shrugging my shoulders and shaking my head no.*


----------



## divachyk (Dec 21, 2010)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> DC was my lifesaver when I thought I was about to lose my mind with the buns!  You always had the cutest accessories too!  Which reminds me...I need some more ideas.Get on it gurl!
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the challenge!


Have you tried the flexi 8? I know we've talked about this but I'm too  lazy to go search for the answer....sistah tied' (tired), been a long  day. 

I have 3 flexi 8s that I'm now bunning with a ppl are loving them. I  have 1 medium and 2 larges. Next sale I will buy 1 extra large. 

For those that are not familiar, check it out  --> MEDIUM Flexi-8 Hair Clips, so many styles!



THEDONROSSCOLLECTION said:


> Perfect.  I make one year natural in June.  I'm in


Congrats! Didn't I read you are a licensed stylist but are not practicing at the moment?? Well, consider yourself practicing because I'mma hit you within this thread for a quick q&a from time to time.



IntheMix08 said:


> Thanks, I will.


Check out flexi 8. See link above in my reply to MsCoCo.



tapioca_pudding said:


> Here are a couple pix of my upa clip. I tuck it under like a bun with bobby pins.
> Sent from my DROIDX using Long Hair Care Forum App


Love the clip! This will be my next purchase, fo sho'. Thx for sharing.

OT: I just got the droid x over the weekend. Do you like it? I need someone to talk droid talk with.



haircare4life*** said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I have joined as, as a lurker i have become really excited by all these style options such as wigs, ponies, buns, crotchet braids, esp. halfwigs I'm really excited by these and this is the reason why i want to join this challenge as i am beginning to experiment.



Welcome!


----------



## jerseygurl (Dec 21, 2010)

MsCoCo I only have so much will power, I may give in. I just think of how I would look in it and I sober up.


----------



## divachyk (Dec 21, 2010)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> DC was my lifesaver when I thought I was about to lose my mind with the buns!  You always had the cutest accessories too!  Which reminds me...I need some more ideas.Get on it gurl!
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the challenge!


Check it MsCo, I've been using something similar to these lately as hair candy. I got my clips from the flea market while in Orlando but ppl love them so that I will be buying more when I get my stacks up.






The above pic is just an example, I don't have any like this in particular but just showing how fabulous these little things can be. Found a link to buy some...Rhinestone Hair Pins | Bridal Hair Pins | Wedding Hair Pins | Bobby Pins
Yall bunners don't buy them up from me, now ya here????!!!!!

Most of my hair candy have white CZs in them. I want to add some color to my collection like the ones pictured above.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 21, 2010)

divachyk said:


> Have you tried the flexi 8? I know we've talked about this but I'm too lazy to go search for the answer....sistah tied' (tired), been a long day.
> 
> I have 3 flexi 8s that I'm now bunning with a ppl are loving them. I have 1 medium and 2 larges. Next sale I will buy 1 extra large.
> 
> For those that are not familiar, check it out --> MEDIUM Flexi-8 Hair Clips, so many styles!


 
Okay that settles it.  I'm going to have to break down and buy some of these babies!


----------



## ms.blue (Dec 21, 2010)

I've been reading this thread and all these talks about wigs had me wig window shopping and I plan on buying either one or two half-wigs.  The kicker about this plan is that I'm weaved up and I don't need any wigs.  Y'all ladies are making spend unnessary money


----------



## divachyk (Dec 21, 2010)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> Okay that settles it. I'm going to have to break down and buy some of these babies!


 
did you also see the rhinestone hair pins post?

you need a super duper quadruple size flexi with all that thick hair. lol. 

The medium only catches enough hair to make a tiny pony in the crown like this:





except I pin up the bottom half of my hair with black hair pins rather than letting it hang. 

The large flexi's hold all my hair (I tuck in the stray hair with black hair pins) but based on how I have my hair wrapped up into a bun, even the large holds my hair a wee bit tighter than I like so that's why I'm moving up to an xl. I want a firm hold but not overly tight.




I know I'm about to get a royal thread beat down for posting all these gigantic photos. I beg for forgiveness. 




ms.blue said:


> I've been reading this thread and all these talks about wigs had me wig window shopping and I plan on buying either one or two half-wigs. The kicker about this plan is that I'm weaved up and I don't need any wigs. Y'all ladies are making spend unnessary money


You should join us!


----------



## ms.blue (Dec 21, 2010)

divachyk said:


> did you also see the rhinestone hair pins post?
> 
> you need a super duper quadruple size flexi with all that thick hair. lol.
> 
> ...



I'm buying my wig(s) Thursday.


----------



## ms.tatiana (Dec 21, 2010)

just took my braids out & washed my hair... next my hair will be braided & my half wig will be on for the holidays


----------



## s4pphir3 (Dec 22, 2010)

I got my new full lace from pinklacewigs, here she is:

*I tried to cut layers in the front to frame my face 





















I may cut more around the back as well


----------



## Ijanei (Dec 22, 2010)

@Ms_CoCo37 you already know how I feel about hiding my hair, so will this work...say I clip it up somehow but since my face is soooo wide, i have to leave a little something down in the face area. Will these work?  It's a sloppy roll but it's up bcuz I just throw it in a clip and go. (I'm really trying this time)









Technically, it's still hiding a portion of the hair except the front part, unless you mean by wigs and weaves

These are back-up styles that I wear every other week


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 22, 2010)

divachyk said:


> Check it MsCo, I've been using something similar to these lately as hair candy. I got my clips from the flea market while in Orlando but ppl love them so that I will be buying more when I get my stacks up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I LOVE THEM!!!  I'm definitely going to have to get some of these for the challenge.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 22, 2010)

ms.blue said:


> I've been reading this thread and all these talks about wigs had me wig window shopping and I plan on buying either one or two half-wigs. The kicker about this plan is that I'm weaved up and I don't need any wigs. Y'all ladies are making spend unnessary money


 
Girl, they got to you!  You're trapped now...


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 22, 2010)

divachyk said:


> did you also see the rhinestone hair pins post?
> 
> you need a super duper quadruple size flexi with all that thick hair. lol.
> 
> ...


 
Girl, you got that right!!!  I need the heaviest duty clip they have for this mane.  You're gonna make me break my bank looking at all of this hair candy!

As for the large pix, I'm to busy drooling to dole out beat downs.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 22, 2010)

s4pphir3 said:


> I got my new full lace from pinklacewigs, here she is:
> 
> *I tried to cut layers in the front to frame my face
> 
> ...


 
I LOVE IT!!!!  I thought this was your hair!!!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 22, 2010)

Ijanei said:


> @Ms_CoCo37 you already know how I feel about hiding my hair, so will this work...say I clip it up somehow but since my face is soooo wide, i have to leave a little something down in the face area. Will these work? It's a sloppy roll but it's up bcuz I just throw it in a clip and go. (I'm really trying this time)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
LOL!  Yes ma'am, those will definitely work!  Your so silly!  There's nothing wrong with your pretty face!  Quit trippin.

Shoot, I might have to copy some of your updos...


----------



## Janet' (Dec 22, 2010)

9 more days till itz on a pizzoppin!!!!


----------



## MsEveMarie (Dec 22, 2010)

s4pphir3 said:


> I got my new full lace from pinklacewigs, here she is:
> 
> *I tried to cut layers in the front to frame my face
> 
> ...




::sheneneh voice:: Oh mah goodness!! Thats gorgeous hun! You did a great job with the layers as well 

Just wondering, do you have it glued down? If not how did you apply it?


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 22, 2010)

Okay here's Mommy. it's not the best pics and my hair wasn't braided down underneath it. I'll do better next time I promise!


----------



## ~Sparklingflame~ (Dec 22, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> Okay here's Mommy. it's not the best pics and my hair wasn't braided down underneath it. I'll do better next time I promise!




I love it!!!!!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 22, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> Okay here's Mommy. it's not the best pics and my hair wasn't braided down underneath it. I'll do better next time I promise!


 
Me likey!!!!!


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 22, 2010)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> Me likey!!!!!


 


~Sparklingflame~ said:


> I love it!!!!!


 

 really????  good. I was worried it looked a hot mess


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 22, 2010)

Girl with those gorgeous cheekbones, you could wear a rat on top of your head and still look good.

It really does look good on you though.


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 22, 2010)

^^^Oh stop it! LMAO! I need to put my Celie braids back in and really play around with it some more. Get some mousse or styling gel to use on her.


----------



## s4pphir3 (Dec 22, 2010)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> I LOVE IT!!!!  I thought this was your hair!!!



Did you?! Great! That's what I'm going for 



MsEveMarie said:


> ::sheneneh voice:: Oh mah goodness!! Thats gorgeous hun! You did a great job with the layers as well
> 
> Just wondering, do you have it glued down? If not how did you apply it?



Thank you! I just got it in the mail actually so I haven't even worn it out the house yet. It's not applied in the pics either but it still fits snug. I am going to sew in wig clips and use tape for the front because I don't want to use glue.



NikkiQ said:


> Okay here's Mommy. it's not the best pics and my hair wasn't braided down underneath it. I'll do better next time I promise!



That looks so cute on you, if I saw you in the street I would believe it was yours.


----------



## ms.tatiana (Dec 22, 2010)

this looks really natural and the part is nice and i like how you cut the front of it... pretty !!!





s4pphir3 said:


> I got my new full lace from pinklacewigs, here she is:
> 
> *I tried to cut layers in the front to frame my face
> 
> ...


----------



## ms.tatiana (Dec 22, 2010)

she looks good on you 



NikkiQ said:


> Okay here's Mommy. it's not the best pics and my hair wasn't braided down underneath it. I'll do better next time I promise!


----------



## ms.tatiana (Dec 22, 2010)

i hope everyone is still hiding


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 22, 2010)

^^Still hiding every day. Gonna ride this HYH bus til the wheels fall off!


----------



## ~Sparklingflame~ (Dec 22, 2010)

I suppose I'll be doing this for an undetermined period of time. At least a month or 2. I get bored too easy to commit. 

Heres my latest wig, which I dont like very much BTW.


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 22, 2010)

^^Is that the Shanghi Collection wig you told me about??


----------



## ~Sparklingflame~ (Dec 22, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> ^^Is that the Shanghi Collection wig you told me about??




Im going to the wig store tomorrow and see if I an get a shortie do and try it on before I buy it.


----------



## divachyk (Dec 23, 2010)

My mom and I are going wig shopping tomorrow...


----------



## ojemba (Dec 23, 2010)

I'm in for 2011!!!!


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 23, 2010)

8 days til we get it poppin up in here!


----------



## Janet' (Dec 23, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> 8 days til we get it poppin up in here!



Yes ma'am!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 24, 2010)

Ladies, I went crazy yesterday with hair and jewelry accessories at Forever 21! I spent like $50. I must have lost my mind. 

I'll try to post pix later.

We're getting down to the wire! I've got my Lush Caca Noir henna ready. I also went out and bout more argan oil (and deep conditioning treatment), oh and I went to Sally's yesterday and got my Tangle Teaser. I can't wait to use that baby!


----------



## Janet' (Dec 24, 2010)

^^^Please use it for me...I have been threatening to wash my hair for the past 3/4 days!!!


----------



## ckisland (Dec 24, 2010)

I want in!!! I haven't done this challenge yet, though I may have signed up once and quit before the thing even got started . I'm going to be hiding my hair in buns and twist buns, and I'll be mainly using spin pins and goody hair pins to keep them secure. I'm really excited for this challenge. I can't to see 3-4 more inches of hair (fingers crossed) when June rolls around.


----------



## KurlyNinja (Dec 24, 2010)

The BSS down the street from my house is having a 50% off sale on wigs. I'm going back on 26th when I know its gonna be a even better sale. I'm gonna grab myself like 5 wigs for about $50 total.


----------



## augiemoment (Dec 24, 2010)

me me me , I had my own personal HYH challenge but I could do with some company. I don't have any wigs but I will invest in some quality ones. I will be braiding and weaved up for at least four weeks with two weeks interval when I intend to bun and wig while my hair rests. Its about time. I retained absolutely no length last year. not even an inch .


----------



## Shay72 (Dec 24, 2010)

I'm in. Said I was only going to join 1 challenge and this is number 2 already.


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 24, 2010)

Flat ironing today ladies. Since I don't want Coco to beat me up for posting them, I'll hold off until the 31st before sharing my progress.


----------



## justicefighter1913 (Dec 24, 2010)

Mom, sister, and I all hit up the BSS this morning.  Let the challenge begin!


----------



## ZkittyKurls (Dec 24, 2010)

can i join too? i am in twists now but i dont really feel like doing them until march so i purchased a kinky straight weave from hairesthetics and will probably put highlights or something in it and this will last me two to three months easy and then i will do mini twists once spring time gets here. hoping to reach apl by may


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 24, 2010)

Welcome to all of the new and returning challengers!


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 24, 2010)

~Sparklingflame~ said:


> I suppose I'll be doing this for an undetermined period of time. At least a month or 2. I get bored too easy to commit.
> 
> Heres my latest wig, which I dont like very much BTW.


 
I think it looks okay, Mommy definitely looks sweeter on you 
The first pic is really cute. 



~Sparklingflame~ said:


> Im going to the wig store tomorrow and see if I an get a shortie do and try it on before I buy it.


 
That sounds like FUn  



divachyk said:


> My mom and I are going wig shopping tomorrow...


 
This also sounds like fun  Wig Shopping with company (sometimes that can be a pain)  But it still sounds like fun. LOL


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 24, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> Flat ironing today ladies. Since I don't want Coco to beat me up for posting them, I'll hold off until the 31st before sharing my progress.



Who moi?


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 24, 2010)

^^^ umm...le duh! (tried to roll with the French thing but it ain't workin)


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 24, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> ^^^ umm...le duh! (tried to roll with the French thing but it ain't workin)


 
I can't stop laughing!!!!


----------



## Janet' (Dec 24, 2010)

Yay!!! More new challengers...:welcome3: :welcome3: :welcome3:


----------



## Soul♥Flower (Dec 24, 2010)

I'm in too, twists and braids for me. 

Sent from my MB200 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## Lanea87 (Dec 24, 2010)

I'm am going to go looking locally Sunday or Monday....


----------



## divachyk (Dec 25, 2010)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> Ladies, I went crazy yesterday with hair and jewelry accessories at Forever 21! I spent like $50. I must have lost my mind.
> 
> I'll try to post pix later.
> 
> We're getting down to the wire! I've got my Lush Caca Noir henna ready. I also went out and bout more argan oil (and deep conditioning treatment), oh and I went to Sally's yesterday and got my Tangle Teaser. I can't wait to use that baby!


Oooh I can't wait to see them. *in my rap voice* please --- teach me how to henna, teach me, touch me how to henna...(I'm working on a dance to go with this too).


----------



## naturalglory041490 (Dec 25, 2010)

Is it too late for me to be added to the list?


----------



## Janet' (Dec 25, 2010)

divachyk said:


> Oooh I can't wait to see them. *in my rap voice* please --- teach me how to henna, teach me, touch me how to henna...(I'm working on a dance to go with this too).



Girl, you are silly...You know I want to see the dance!!!!


----------



## wheezy807 (Dec 25, 2010)

naturalglory041490 said:


> Is it too late for me to be added to the list?


It starts in January, you're just in time. You'll have to post your starting pic soon.


----------



## ojemba (Dec 25, 2010)

I'm in. I'll start by bunning since I just had a relaxer on dec 22. I will then braid under wigs or weaves or extension braids. I'm hideing until I get to mbl. 

Starting pic: dec 2010


----------



## MrsHouston (Dec 25, 2010)

Is this human hair?  Does this unit have combs/ is this a glueless cap?



s4pphir3 said:


> I got my new full lace from pinklacewigs, here she is:
> 
> *I tried to cut layers in the front to frame my face
> 
> ...


----------



## naturalglory041490 (Dec 25, 2010)

Okay here are my starting pics...

The first is my hair blowdried and straightened (I'm a 4a natural)

The last two are my kinky-curly install, I got it done a week and a half ago


----------



## Chameleonchick (Dec 25, 2010)

I'm in. Braids, twists and wigs for me.


----------



## halee_J (Dec 25, 2010)

Hair hidden as per usual. Y'all got me interested in those flexi 8 clips now. I could do with a little more PS variety.


----------



## prettyhair73 (Dec 25, 2010)

I'm in. This should be good.


----------



## divachyk (Dec 25, 2010)

halee_J said:


> Hair hidden as per usual. Y'all got me interested in those flexi 8 clips now. I could do with a little more PS variety.


Flexi 8s are the bizness. I will have to take a few pics when I wear them again. I love my flexi's



prettyhair73 said:


> I'm in. This should be good.


Love your avatar!!! Your hair is gorgeous!


----------



## Lanea87 (Dec 26, 2010)

OMG I seen some nice pieces on clairhair, I'm going to see what I see locally before i just order online. I'm going to probably wash, DC, and flatiron today or tomorrow also so that I can get that part over with and upload this pic.....


----------



## Lanea87 (Dec 26, 2010)

.....................


----------



## Caychica (Dec 26, 2010)

I didnt post a starting pic so I'll just use the left out hair from my install.

Current length


----------



## Tiye (Dec 26, 2010)

I wanna play too!  I just ordered my first quick weave wigs and I think I'll be having a lot of fun with those this year. For anyone concerned about blending with 4a/b/c ... zzz hair, textured synthetic can actually be a better match for most afrotextured hair than fancy human hair.


----------



## halee_J (Dec 26, 2010)

divachyk said:


> Flexi 8s are the bizness. I will have to take a few pics when I wear them again. I love my flexi's



Please do!


----------



## s4pphir3 (Dec 26, 2010)

MrsHouston said:


> Is this human hair?  Does this unit have combs/ is this a glueless cap?




yes it's human hair, no it's not glueless and it doesn't have any combs I'm going to sew in my own. It's 100% indian remy, yaki textured.


----------



## Ijanei (Dec 26, 2010)

Finally have my sew-in .... I'm ready


----------



## divachyk (Dec 26, 2010)

halee_J said:


> Hair hidden as per usual. Y'all got me interested in those flexi 8 clips now. I could do with a little more PS variety.


your avatar is gorgeous.


----------



## Anastaja11 (Dec 26, 2010)

Thought I would share how I'm currently wearing my hair. It's a full head weave with no hair left out.


----------



## ms.blue (Dec 27, 2010)

@ Anastaja11,

Nice install!


----------



## Anastaja11 (Dec 27, 2010)

hahah why thank you.
I think Jenny did a really good job. I'm going to have to make a reappearance next year.


----------



## ms.blue (Dec 27, 2010)

Anastaja11 said:


> hahah why thank you.
> I think Jenny did a really good job. I'm going to have to make a reappearance next year.



I'm planning on going back next month so she can add more hair and a trim the hair  around my face.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 27, 2010)

Morning!  I actually did my hair this weekend.  I used the Hair One Argan Oil, and my new Tangle Teezer, and I just want to say.  That little gadget is the biznaz!!!  I can't believe how quickly I was able to detangle my hair!!!  I will be getting more of them.

I did a roller set and just relaxed.  I've been trying to take some decent pics to post, but so far, I'm not liking any of them. I have GOT to lose some weight. Ack!


----------



## halee_J (Dec 27, 2010)

divachyk said:


> your avatar is gorgeous.



Thanks diva!


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 27, 2010)

So I flat ironed my hair this past weekend and to my disappointment, it didn't stay very straight at all. The second I got to the top half of my head, the bottom started to revert. I took a crappy comparison pic for my length check. It's not showing the true final length, but it shows some growth.

I will most def be going hard in this challenge for the next 9 months b/c....



I'm Getting MARRIED!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jerseygurl (Dec 27, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> So I flat ironed my hair this past weekend and to my disappointment, it didn't stay very straight at all. The second I got to the top half of my head, the bottom started to revert. I took a crappy comparison pic for my length check. It's not showing the true final length, but it shows some growth.
> 
> I will most def be going hard in this challenge for the next 9 months b/c....
> 
> ...


Congratulations!!


----------



## Janet' (Dec 27, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> So I flat ironed my hair this past weekend and to my disappointment, it didn't stay very straight at all. The second I got to the top half of my head, the bottom started to revert. I took a crappy comparison pic for my length check. It's not showing the true final length, but it shows some growth.
> 
> I will most def be going hard in this challenge for the next 9 months b/c....
> 
> ...



OMG!!!!!!         

That's absolutely FABULOUS news!!!!!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 27, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> So I flat ironed my hair this past weekend and to my disappointment, it didn't stay very straight at all. The second I got to the top half of my head, the bottom started to revert. I took a crappy comparison pic for my length check. It's not showing the true final length, but it shows some growth.
> 
> I will most def be going hard in this challenge for the next 9 months b/c....
> 
> ...


 
WHAAAAAAAAAAA????!!!!!!

Nik!!! Congratulations! Woo hoo!:heart2:      I'm so happy for you!!!


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 27, 2010)

:woohoo: yay yay yay  , Congrats again Nikkiq

Ehem Show the RING, It is so BEAUTIFUL SORRY I WANT err one to see that rock mountain LOL!


----------



## Janet' (Dec 27, 2010)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> Morning!  I actually did my hair this weekend.  I used the Hair One Argan Oil, and my new Tangle Teezer, and I just want to say.  That little gadget is the biznaz!!!  I can't believe how quickly I was able to detangle my hair!!!  I will be getting more of them.
> 
> I did a roller set and just relaxed.  I've been trying to take some decent pics to post, but so far, I'm not liking any of them. I have GOT to lose some weight. Ack!



We must be living the same life in an alternate universe or something...That's EXACTLY what I did (except I used WEN Pomegranate)!!!! Those are my exact sentiments about the Tangle Teezer!!!

Attached are a couple of pics...I haven't combed any curls out...This is just how the rollerset looked when I first took the rollers out...The third pic is how I slept...I pincurled it, threw a bonnet on it, and went to bed....*AHEM* I have no idea how it looks now!!!


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 27, 2010)

Mscoco so how did you feel about the Hair One Argan OIL  review please.


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 27, 2010)

Right now My hair is up in a Goody Scrunchie large; I am just enjoying the little time I have left while anticipating my rebraid so that I can rock my LF again LOL. I miss it but I also like being able to touch MY hair LOL. 

All I have to say is WL hair (yes Hair) I come in JUNE!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 27, 2010)

Janet' said:


> We must be living the same life in an alternate universe or something...That's EXACTLY what I did (except I used WEN Pomegranate)!!!! Those are my exact sentiments about the Tangle Teezer!!!
> 
> Attached are a couple of pics...I haven't combed any curls out...This is just how the rollerset looked when I first took the rollers out...The third pic is how I slept...I pincurled it, threw a bonnet on it, and went to bed....*AHEM* I have no idea how it looks now!!!


 
Great minds think alike.  Your curls are big and purdy!  Which rollers did you use?  I used the orange ones, and now I feel like I have a curly fro going on. LOL!  I'll have to try and post the ug mugs that I have.


----------



## Janet' (Dec 27, 2010)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> Great minds think alike.  Your curls are big and purdy!  Which rollers did you use?  I used the orange ones, and now I feel like I have a curly fro going on. LOL!  I'll have to try and post the ug mugs that I have.



You saw the look on my face...it was late...no smiles 

I used the plastic mesh rollers (green and yellow)


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 27, 2010)

*Mscoco How did you like the Argan Hair One? *


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 27, 2010)

I guess my pix are too big because the website keeps freezing up on me when I try to upload them.

I'll try again later.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 27, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> *Mscoco How did you like the Argan Hair One? *


 
It has a nice scent, and my hair felt nice and clean afterwards.  I think it helped with the detangling process too.  I had about three weeks worth of detangling to do.  But that in combination with my TT cut down detangling significantly.


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Dec 27, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> So I flat ironed my hair this past weekend and to my disappointment, it didn't stay very straight at all. The second I got to the top half of my head, the bottom started to revert. I took a crappy comparison pic for my length check. It's not showing the true final length, but it shows some growth.
> 
> I will most def be going hard in this challenge for the next 9 months b/c....
> 
> ...



 NikkiQ!  That's some exciting news! Congratulations!


----------



## Rossy2010 (Dec 27, 2010)

congrats @nikkiq YAY!!!!

anyways, my starting  pic is on my siggy...


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 27, 2010)

Just b/c JJ requested it, here's a pic. It's not the best pic in the world though. My camera on my phone sucks patootie


----------



## Rossy2010 (Dec 27, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> Just b/c JJ requested it, here's a pic. It's not the best pic in the world though. My camera on my phone sucks patootie


 
congrats once again. lovethe ring it suitsyour hands


----------



## tasha5951 (Dec 27, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> Just b/c JJ requested it, here's a pic. It's not the best pic in the world though. My camera on my phone sucks patootie



Beautiful! Congrats.


----------



## tasha5951 (Dec 27, 2010)

Woohoo! So I've been having trouble finding a protective style that would last longer than two days. I teach dance and group fitness full time so I wear out hair styles. But, I think I found one! Yesterday, I flat twisted the front of my hair and french braided the back. It came out great! and I think I can leave it in during the week and, if need be just rinse my hair with water during the week then redo on the weekends. Ok, I think I'm going to try this at least through the end of January and then maybe I'll change it up after that.


----------



## Janet' (Dec 27, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> Just b/c JJ requested it, here's a pic. It's not the best pic in the world though. My camera on my phone sucks patootie



I am soo happy for you and the ring is beautiful!!!!  again!


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 27, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> Just b/c JJ requested it, here's a pic. It's not the best pic in the world though. My camera on my phone sucks patootie



Sorry I called you out I just loved it. I am so EXCITED for you, you just don't know. I am so happy for both of you


----------



## Bun Mistress (Dec 27, 2010)

this is a first for me but, sign me up! I just got a sew in, I'll probably get another after this one.


----------



## sxyhairfetish (Dec 27, 2010)

Im in! This'll be my first challenge in years on LHCF... So ready to grow to MBL or WL! I'll be using all kinds of protective styles...


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Dec 27, 2010)

Hey ladies!!! January is slowly approaching and I have my wigs all lined up until the weather gets warmer, then i'll be bunning it up or maybe senegalese twist until the summer.


----------



## sj10460 (Dec 27, 2010)

This should be a blast! I've already been ps since November. I plan to wear wigs as my PS while keeping my hair braided underneath. This allows me to wash my hair as often as needed as well as keeping up with other crucial parts of my reggie.


----------



## divachyk (Dec 27, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> Just b/c JJ requested it, here's a pic. It's not the best pic in the world though. My camera on my phone sucks patootie


:sweet:
*
I'M SO EXCITED FOR YOU. LOVE THE RING. CONGRATS!!!!*


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 27, 2010)

Rossy2010 said:


> congrats @nikkiq YAY!!!!
> 
> anyways, *my starting  pic is on my siggy... *




 @ROSSY2010 your growth for 2 months is awesome WOW! WOW!
I just noticed it was only 2 months you GROW Girl


----------



## Evallusion (Dec 27, 2010)

I can't believe I'm going to say this but...I am going to try this challenge again.  I failed last year and I think if I had stayed with the challenge, my hair would be in a much better state than it is now so...I hope to fare better during Round 2.  Here I go again!!!


----------



## NefertariBlu (Dec 27, 2010)

Hey everyone, been lurking for a bit and I really want to do this.
I will be getting my hair braided this Wednesday. I definitley want to keep my hair away for a couple of months.


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 27, 2010)

Evallusion said:


> I can't believe I'm going to say this but...I am going to try this challenge again.  I failed last year and I think if I had stayed with the challenge, my hair would be in a much better state than it is now so...I hope to fare better during Round 2.  Here I go again!!!



:woohoo: glad to have you again Evallusion 



NefertariBlu said:


> Hey everyone, been lurking for a bit and I really want to do this.
> I will be getting my hair braided this Wednesday. I definitley want to keep my hair away for a couple of months.



 NefertariBlu So glad your joining us  braids sounds like an awesome protective style


----------



## Long-n-Strong_Naturally (Dec 27, 2010)

Count me in! Okay so far I'm in the following:

2011 Hide Your Hair
Delightfully Delicious 2011
Waist Length 2013

Hopefully the first two will lead to accomplishing the third! Know that I will be stalking all of your albums for protective styles. I've never even done a bun, but I've been looking at the videos. I'll be off to the store for black socks when they clear off the snow. Has anyone out there experienced using hairsticks with sock buns? Is that possible since you can't really weave the stick through?


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 27, 2010)

Okay Janet', 

Let me try this one more time...


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 27, 2010)

Nik, 

The ring is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Dec 27, 2010)

I'm stuck in the snow so I added a starting pic to my orginal post on page1


----------



## winona (Dec 27, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> Just b/c JJ requested it, here's a pic. It's not the best pic in the world though. My camera on my phone sucks patootie


 

Congratulations I love this community because we can share all our joys


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 27, 2010)

Welcome to all of the new challengers!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 27, 2010)

Ladies,

So we can keep them organized and easily accessible, I will post a starting pix thread separate from this one (most likely this Friday).  You can use this thread to show off your gorgeous protective styles and of course your hair candy.


----------



## Rossy2010 (Dec 27, 2010)

Thank you JJamiah, I will always be grateful for the support and help you provided 


JJamiah said:


> [/B]
> 
> @ROSSY2010 your growth for 2 months is awesome WOW! WOW!
> I just noticed it was only 2 months you GROW Girl


----------



## KurleeK5 (Dec 27, 2010)

winona said:


> Congratulations I love this community because we can share all our joys


 


CONGRATS!!! WAHOOO!!!!!


----------



## Aggie (Dec 27, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> Just b/c JJ requested it, here's a pic. It's not the best pic in the world though. My camera on my phone sucks patootie


 
Nice ring NikkiQ and CONGRATS on your engagement hun. I am so happy for you and wish you all the best!


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 28, 2010)

Going to be washing my hair tomorrow and putting it back up into my braid then scrunchie flower over it


----------



## Lanea87 (Dec 28, 2010)

This is my starting pic, was taken on 12/27/2010.....

Imma post my style in a second.


----------



## Sha76 (Dec 28, 2010)

I braided my hair up today but i think i may have taken some starter pics


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Dec 28, 2010)

Go Nikki, Go Nikki!:wink2:    
Big Congrats on the engagement! A happy start to the beginning of your new family. 2011 is going to be a great year.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 28, 2010)

I'm sporting a very unimpressive lumpy bun today...

what?


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 28, 2010)

@Ms_Coco37 you ready to take this to the next level, we were BSL/MBL now lets get to WL together no jokes LOL. 

I am going to start trimming back after that to keep these ends healthy. I am hoping that June brings me there  

What say ye? 

Pirate talk here!


----------



## Janet' (Dec 28, 2010)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> Okay Janet',
> 
> Let me try this one more time...



Ohhh... Me likey!!!! The problem is they don't last on my hair worth a darn!!!


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## divachyk (Dec 28, 2010)

I am having some hair dont's these past few days. Aargh. In a bun today but will rewash again tonight to combat this drought (dryness) my hair is experiencing.

Sent via DroidX using LHCF app


----------



## bibirockz (Dec 28, 2010)

I was supposed to flat iron today but I was too afraid and didn't want to spend an hour on it. I only ended up straightening the right side of my nape. Here's a crappy pic and another I took last night.


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Dec 28, 2010)

I seriously need an intervention!!! I went to the hairstore in my childhood hometown (I am home for the holidays), and it was so gigantic!  The deals were just too great to pass up...now I have 2 additional wigs, several cute hats, 12 new decorative scarves and some various new hair products erplexed I spent $119  This challenge is bad for my pocketbook    I comforted myself by reminding myself that I used to spend $75 for a relaxer every two months, so I'm "spending" that money erplexed But I have officially declared a moratorium on hair spending  I think the 7 wigs and variety of hair accessories will get me through the year


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 28, 2010)

LilMissSunshine5 said:


> I seriously need an intervention!!! I went to the hairstore in my childhood hometown (I am home for the holidays), and it was so gigantic!  The deals were just too great to pass up...now I have 2 additional wigs, several cute hats, 12 new decorative scarves and some various new hair products erplexed I spent $119  This challenge is bad for my pocketbook    I comforted myself by reminding myself that I used to spend $75 for a relaxer every two months, so I'm "spending" that money erplexed But I have officially declared a moratorium on hair spending  I think the 7 wigs and variety of hair accessories will get me through the year




    Intervention hug LOL

and 

 to the club 

HUH, I just bought 2 wigs today.

Fantasia and Funky Chic  

Those are early presents for myself


----------



## Chiquitita (Dec 28, 2010)

Well ok, I've just had a 'senior moment' and can't remember if I've posted my PS of choice.  

And I'm just too dang lazy to go back thru this whole thread.  So here goes,

I am currently in extension braids and plan to wear twists for my two week 'rest' in between installs.  However, I may throw in a wig or two in the future.  We shall see ...

BTW, is there any way to keep up with what you've posted and when??


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 28, 2010)

ON the main page where you see how many people posted click on that number and look for your name or whom so every you choose and all their post will come up


----------



## Blessedmocha (Dec 28, 2010)

In in... I have been wigging it since September and plan to continue all through next year.. I am currently i love with wigs and Im always on the lookout for more..


----------



## Blessedmocha (Dec 28, 2010)

JJamiah, I loooove the wig in your siggy, 

what brand is it and what is it called pleeease?


----------



## Long-n-Strong_Naturally (Dec 28, 2010)

Chiquitita said:


> Well ok, I've just had a 'senior moment' and can't remember if I've posted my PS of choice.
> 
> And I'm just too dang lazy to go back thru this whole thread.  So here goes,
> 
> ...



Click on the "Statistics" tab that's on the left side of your profile page. Then under the first section entitled "Total Posts" click on "Find all Posts By..." you'll find all your posts in chronological order.


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 28, 2010)

Thanks so much

Equal is the Brand
Kay is her name
TF27 is the color

Here is the link 

BLACK HAIR STYLES | HAIR PRODUCT | HAIR PRODUCT | EQUAL 100% HUMAN HAIR WIG KAY



Blessedmocha said:


> JJamiah, I loooove the wig in your siggy,
> 
> what brand is it and what is it called pleeease?


----------



## Aggie (Dec 28, 2010)

I am still hiding my hair length using wigs. I haven't had extension braids for a long minute. Enjoying my wigs for a while and I do wash and goes with my texlaxed hair. No one really knows the true length when I wear it like this because it's shrinks all the way up my neck as in the pics in my fotki album.


----------



## Firstborn2 (Dec 28, 2010)

Just got my hair braided, I'm going to be in braids from here on out.


----------



## winona (Dec 28, 2010)

I tried on Ashley from SoulTress.  I really like her but I am trying to find an online vendor that isnt going to charge $45 for my first wig.


----------



## ms.tatiana (Dec 28, 2010)

awwww congrats, i love LOVE 




NikkiQ said:


> Just b/c JJ requested it, here's a pic. It's not the best pic in the world though. My camera on my phone sucks patootie


----------



## ckisland (Dec 28, 2010)

I'm dropping out of this challenge, but I might be joining ya'll for session 2 depending on how the next 6 months. Good luck to you ladies .


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 28, 2010)

ckisland said:


> I'm dropping out of this challenge, but I might be joining ya'll for session 2 depending on how the next 6 months. Good luck to you ladies .


 
 Awwww, I hope you decide to come back


----------



## tonia682 (Dec 28, 2010)

SkysMommy said:


> Where online are you all purchasing your pieces from? I went to my local bss and was surprised that the $24 online wig is $70 in there. Feel free to PM me if you want to keep it on the hush hush.


 

I've ordered from Hairwigharlem, ebonyline, sambeauty and super beauty depot and have been very pleased. Super fast shipping and good customer service.


----------



## Ms_Twana (Dec 29, 2010)

Wow does this thread have 400 posts and it hasn't even started yet?? Make that almost 500. LOL.


----------



## acapnleo (Dec 29, 2010)

I would like to join!!!  I'm a newbie to wigs, but it will be my protective style... purchased 2 new wigs and plan to get more... I plan to "wig" it.

I never thought I would say that


----------



## Anastaja11 (Dec 30, 2010)

Is there a site you ladies prefer to buy your wigs from?
I need to rest my hair after this weave take out.


----------



## thickhairdinahaugust (Dec 30, 2010)

i would def like to join... this is a perfect challenge... im pregnant and my hair was just put in braids... and after that i plan on putting a full head weave.. just in time for june


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 30, 2010)

Washed my hair yesterday with Hair One Argan Oil I so love it. LOL I also steamed with Aphogee 2 minute. Then Deep conditioned under a self heating cap for 3 hours. I then rinsed well applied some leave ins. got under my hooded dryer and dried for 7 minutes; then used my hand held and dried the rest. It is now up in a bun  

Most likely will do the same wash next time but will go up in braids


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Dec 30, 2010)

^^^ Do you normally do this routine? I am trying to get a solidified reggie soon!


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 30, 2010)

LilMissSunshine5 said:


> ^^^ Do you normally do this routine? I am trying to get a solidified reggie soon!


 
Actually I do 85% of the time. If I don't leave the SE AND AE on for 3 hours. I steam it in and cap it for 1 hour rinse and put Aphogee 2 minute in for 10 minutes rinse and add my leave ins  then Argan Oil and under the Dryer. 

Honestly it has kept my hair like butter and I am also 6 months post relaxer


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 30, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> @Ms_Coco37 you ready to take this to the next level, we were BSL/MBL now lets get to WL together no jokes LOL.
> 
> I am going to start trimming back after that to keep these ends healthy. I am hoping that June brings me there
> 
> ...


 
And you know this MAAAAAAN!

The first thing I want to do is take up all of the hair vitamins I have so I can be rid of them.  I'm also going to use up the last of my MT and then it's on to eating healthier, drinking more water, and of course protective styles...and okay, I might through a little exercise in the mix as well.

I've got to make it to WL this year!  Gots to!


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 30, 2010)

^^^ Well then it is official BSL to WL ya dig. LOLOLOLOL I love it!

I am excited. I am sad some didn't have a good BKT experience. I will be redoing that March most likely. I am majorly going to PS my butt off though. I think and adjustment to that schedule is March and October will be my Wigging it free months so I can just baby it up. I am still going for the 3 weeks on and 9-10 day off routine monthly otherwise.  I get a little lazy and comfortable with doing nada to my hair during those 3 weeks but I gotta do what I gotta do to keep my lions mane in top condition. LOL I look at my pics and I look like a Lioness LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 30, 2010)

I'm so mad.  I had a nice long post and it just disappeared.  ARRRRGGGHHHH!


----------



## EmeRaldPrinXess (Dec 31, 2010)

First post since joining in May 2010, First challenge EVER . I bought a lace front remy kinky straight wig early this month. I am planning to take my hair growth seriously this year. i have been natural for about 2.5yrs and have SL hair even though I did not really take care of my hair much since I went natural. I think I have 4b hair?? (I have not got the hang of hair typing yet lol). I will post starting Pictures 2moro. I plan to start wigging it from the 2nd wk of Jan wen all my lace support tapes and adhesives will arrive. 
*HAPPY NEW YEAR 2 EVERY1!!!!!!!! ))*


----------



## divachyk (Dec 31, 2010)

This ole girl has been fighting off a head cold so I've been hiding up under an oversized beanie this week (on vacay this week and sick -- go figure).


----------



## NefertariBlu (Dec 31, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> :woohoo: glad to have you again Evallusion
> 
> 
> 
> NefertariBlu So glad your joining us  braids sounds like an awesome protective style



Hiya, and thank you for the welcome!! Yes I got my hair braided on Wednesday in a curly style. I'm loving it! I'm starting at 1.5-2inches of hair from having it shaved for the past 3 years so having braids in after just 3 months of growth is a big deal for me.

Braiding will be my choice of protective styles for me


----------



## Janet' (Dec 31, 2010)

My hide my hair style of choice is the wash and go... Morning ladies!!!


----------



## halee_J (Dec 31, 2010)

Morning Ladies  So I bought these goody hair combs:





Anyone know how to create updos with these? I'm SL


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Dec 31, 2010)

I am still a newbie myself LOL But this forum is so much fun and this thread is entertaining AND informative  Just make sure you don't get sucked into the wig buying frenzy...it's contagious  

ETA: This is directed at Kachi and any other newcomer to the LHCF


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 31, 2010)

4 days I will be back up in braids and WIGGING IT Just a lotta bit, 2011 I am going hard on the WIGS (can I really go any harder LOL)


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Dec 31, 2010)

Thanks for the reggie clarification JJamiah!

Guys I am so ready for this challenge! I need some supernaturnal growth in the new year LMAO I got my hair flatironed yesterday at the shop and was sooo disappointed bc I only have 3-3.5 inches of new growth after 6+ months of transitioning! I have to step up my hair game because at this rate, I'll be transitioning forever! My hair used to grow at a faster rate (.7-.9in/mo), so I'm really bummed  I need to figure out a way to move this journey along because I'm getting discouraged  I don't know what I am doing wrong? It grew faster in braids, but I didn't like them that much...advice on the best PS to help with growth/retention? I am currently alternating twistouts and flat-ironing, but I am doing away with heat in 2011 (no more than 4x all year)...I hope this helps 

Can't wait to break out the wigs! The stylist cut off more in the front than I wanted so the bob isn't angled anymore SMH I give up with hairdressers! They are not right...this is the 2nd time I didn't get the haircut I really wanted SMH Sorry to vent guys, but I know you understand!


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Dec 31, 2010)

Here is a pic of my latest haircut from yesterday


----------



## curly2shoez (Dec 31, 2010)

I would like to join... Finished getting my braids (individuals) yesterday... Will be leaving them in for 12 weeks... Taking them out for a new set and then leaving those in til the end of this challenge...


----------



## ckisland (Dec 31, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Awwww, I hope you decide to come back


That didn't last long . I want to rejoin this challenge if that's alright. All this week I've been fighting the urge to put my hair up and away. I'll probably have different feelings by next week, but I'm going to try. I'm going to really try to commit to this challenge.


----------



## divachyk (Dec 31, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> 4 days I will be back up in braids and WIGGING IT Just a lotta bit, 2011 I am going hard on the WIGS (can I really go any harder LOL)


Um, no dear I don't think you can go any harder but then again, you're JJ....so yep, you can get it turnt up a lil mo'.



halee_J said:


> Morning Ladies  So I bought these goody hair combs
> 
> Anyone know how to create updos with these? I'm SL



I was in the mall during Christmas and glimpsed a a hair kiosk that sold neat 
combs, etc. I approached and was browsing and before I knew it, the owner lady (oriental lady that specializes in updos for weddings) took down the clip holding my bun and whipped up a style with the combs similar to what you posted. I wasn't sure whether to be offended or impressed because I never asked for a on spot demonstration but the style was looking great! I can't duplicate it though so I'm just rambling with no ability to assist...I'd like a tut on how to use those clips also.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 31, 2010)

LilMissSunshine5 said:


> Here is a pic of my latest haircut from yesterday


 
Gorgeous!  I love it!  Your hair is so shiny and your ends...

You're starting this challenge off in perfect shape.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 31, 2010)

ckisland said:


> That didn't last long . I want to rejoin this challenge if that's alright. All this week I've been fighting the urge to put my hair up and away. I'll probably have different feelings by next week, but I'm going to try. I'm going to really try to commit to this challenge.


 
 I told you, you're always welcome to rejoin.  You are too funny!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 31, 2010)

curly2shoez said:


> I would like to join... Finished getting my braids (individuals) yesterday... Will be leaving them in for 12 weeks... Taking them out for a new set and then leaving those in til the end of this challenge...


 


Kachi said:


> First post since joining in May 2010, First challenge EVER . I bought a lace front remy kinky straight wig early this month. I am planning to take my hair growth seriously this year. i have been natural for about 2.5yrs and have SL hair even though I did not really take care of my hair much since I went natural. I think I have 4b hair?? (I have not got the hang of hair typing yet lol). I will post starting Pictures 2moro. I plan to start wigging it from the 2nd wk of Jan wen all my lace support tapes and adhesives will arrive.
> *HAPPY NEW YEAR 2 EVERY1!!!!!!!! ))*


 
Welcome new challengers!


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 1, 2011)

The HYH challenge of Jan - JUN  2011 is officially started :woohoo:


----------



## Skiggle (Jan 1, 2011)

Hey guys!


Here is my starting pic:







I'll be in mini twists till the end of Jan!


----------



## ms.tatiana (Jan 1, 2011)

I'm ready for this challenge!!!


----------



## NikkiQ (Jan 1, 2011)

Happy New Year ladies!!!!!


I started out 2011 right with freshly washed, DC'd and dusted hair. My curls are back after a week of having straight hair and boy did I miss them. I have a decent amount of NG (according to JJamiah) so I'm pretty pleased and ready for this challenge. Going hard for the next 6 months to get ready for the wedding in September!!!


----------



## 3jsmom (Jan 1, 2011)

Hi Ladies Happy New Year!!!

I dc overnight, washed this morning, now sitting under dryer after rollersetting my hair, I have alot of new growth but still hold on

Here is my starting picture
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




excuse the horrible photo


----------



## winona (Jan 1, 2011)

Starting Length: Somewhere between shoulder length and armpit length (I am not very good at determining since I don't straighten my hair)

Projected/Goal Length for December 2011: full BSL

Regimen: PS weekly, wash and moisturize when needed, DC weekly

I cant wait until June to see how much I can grow

Starting Pic


----------



## KurlyNinja (Jan 1, 2011)

Hey everybody!!! Happy New Year!!! I started off my New Year hiding my hair. I went out and bought Tammy by Outre to bring the New Year in. LOVE IT!!!


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Jan 1, 2011)

Hey ladies I braided my hair last night and threw on the mommy wig. I used my flat iron to flip the curls up so I will probably be wearing mommy for a week or two.


----------



## ms.blue (Jan 1, 2011)

I'm still in my weave:






Lawd my eyes are huge


----------



## ckisland (Jan 1, 2011)

Last night, meaning about 3 this morning, I cowashed and did a braid n'curl using Cantu leave-in. And like a good challenge member, I took the rollers out and put my hair straight up into a bun .


----------



## Aggie (Jan 1, 2011)

Still hiding my hair using wigs for now.


----------



## beauti (Jan 1, 2011)

beauti said:


> *i'm IN! i just weaved my hair today and plan on redoing it february, then april, and keeping that in until big reveal!! woot woot!*


 
*ok so this didnt work out too well. i ended up taking the weave out early this week bc it was a bad batch and tangled like crazy!  change of plans:*

*will be rockin a wig till february and will braid my hair up from mid feb till reveal day*



*and here is my starting pic taken today:*





*lets grow ladies!!!*


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 1, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> Happy New Year ladies!!!!!
> 
> 
> I started out 2011 right with freshly washed, DC'd and dusted hair. My curls are back after a week of having straight hair and boy did I miss them. I have a decent amount of NG (according to JJamiah) so I'm pretty pleased and ready for this challenge. Going hard for the next 6 months to get ready for the wedding in September!!!


 
LOLOLOL You  had a great year. Your hard work paid off. 

MsCOCO where are you,  ?


----------



## Evallusion (Jan 1, 2011)

Cowashed and deep conditioned my week old twists today.  Wearing Oakland Girl by Freetress...

Here are my starting pics:


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Jan 1, 2011)

I haven't done a formal HYH style...I just got my hair flatironed 2 days ago, so I have it wrapped up under a scarf right now! I am trying to decide whether to attempt bantu knots for the first time or wear a lacefront wig...decisions, decisions


----------



## Long-n-Strong_Naturally (Jan 1, 2011)

halee_J said:


> Morning Ladies  So I bought these goody hair combs:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Halee,

If you can do a french twist you can use the comb(s) to secure your hair. They can also be used if you part your hair (in the middle or either side which ever you prefer) and twist one side starting from the front when you get to the back secure with a bobby pin while you do the other side. Then join both sides in the back (remove bobby pin) and begin rolling up, you can use the combs to secure them kind of like a forties hairstyle. Here's what I mean by the first one, I'll see if I can find more vids or pics for both.

YouTube - Fast and easy French twist hairstyle.


----------



## brg240 (Jan 1, 2011)

i hope this is okay, just posting some buns/updos 

YouTube - Pt 2:2 Crown twist tutorial
YouTube - Basic Bun Headwrap Tutorial
YouTube - Learning a Ford Models hair tutorial
YouTube - Hair Tutorial Chestnut Up-do マロンアップ編 ロングヘアアレンジ
YouTube - Party　Hair　Updo 編みこみカチューシャでアップスタイル編


----------



## acapnleo (Jan 1, 2011)

My wigs haven't arrived yet  but I should have them by Tuesday... I am actually really excited 

Meanwhile, I have my hair on the foam curl rods.

Here is my starting pic (from November 2010)












Happy Hair Growing


----------



## brg240 (Jan 1, 2011)

for some reason there was errors with the post so i'm splitting up the links
YouTube - Chinese Braided Bun!
YouTube - Hair Tutorial Ribbon-shaped Up-do 髪でリボン編 ロングヘアアレンジ
YouTube - Cinna-bun Tutorial Part 2
YouTube - Hair Tutorial Ribbon with little hair 少ない髪でリボン編
YouTube - "THE BLACKHAWK" My Trademark Hairstyle
YouTube - Tsuji Nozomi/Tanaka Reina inspired bun.
YouTube - JLo Fierce: Side Bun Hair Tutorial Part 2
YouTube - Alicia Keys Updo: Fish Tail TUTORIAL
YouTube - Hair Tutorial - 90 second chic & stylish bun on shoulder length hair
YouTube - Elegant Airdried Double Bun
YouTube - Double Bun with Braid Tutorial
YouTube - Classic Hairstyle of the 60s: Audrey Hepburn Inspired Tutorial
YouTube - ２Minutes Easy Updo　2分でできる簡単まとめ髪編
YouTube - Bun From Single Braids
YouTube - Bun Tutorial
YouTube - Transform Long Hair Into Short Hair (Faux Bob)
YouTube - Twisted Bun Tutorial Video
YouTube - Hair Tutorial How to make a fake bob　なんちゃってボブ編
YouTube - Pt 2:2 Crown twist tutorial
YouTube - Classics in variations
YouTube - 4 twin braid hairstyles
YouTube - Elegant up-do


----------



## acapnleo (Jan 1, 2011)

^^^Thank you for the extra ideas!!!!


----------



## brg240 (Jan 1, 2011)

acapnleo your hair is gorgeous. I'm hoping i receive my wigs by tuesday too.

this is my starting pic all


----------



## Long-n-Strong_Naturally (Jan 1, 2011)

Tomorrow is wash day, I'm going to pre-poo tonight. I think I'm going to put my hair in a french braid the rest of the week.


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Jan 1, 2011)

Here is my first attempt at doing bantu knots...I hope they look cute tomorrow when I take them down 

My first pic is the bantu knots
Second pic is my hair in October 2010 b4 I cut 5inches off for my birthday
Third pic is my hair (angled bob) freshly washed after the my mini chop in November 2010 (pardon the wild hair LOL)
Fourth pic is my angled bob November 2010
Fifth pic is my hair now after another mini chop 2 days ago December 2010

CAN'T WAIT TO SEE WHAT MY HAIR LOOKS LIKE IN DECEMBER 2011!!!

LET'S GET IT IN LADIES!!!  

I have been waiting on this challenge to start!


----------



## brg240 (Jan 1, 2011)

Long-n-Strong_Naturally  I love the french braid and LilMissSunshine5  hopefully your bantu knots  work out

----
for the life of me i can not figure what's going on with my posts. the links keep disappearing 

still erasing links so I'll post them here too
youtube.com/watch?v=Vnyu9iiv1fE - Loose rolls Up-do
youtube.com/watch?v=IdGtde69Lx4 - Fake Bob new Version
youtube.com/watch?v=M1eKzS6SxQ8 - Classic Bob Updo
youtube.com/watch?v=j1TMRHMYDWs - rolled bun updo
youtube.com/watch?v=q_-XBalPjVg - maneandchic "The Southern Tease"
youtube.com/watch?v=hvHH2z4UCPQ -  90 second chic & stylish bun on shoulder length hair


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Jan 1, 2011)

Thanks for the good wishes brg240! If it isn't cute, I'll just comb it out, wrap it up and throw on a wig  

MsCoCo- thank you for starting this thread and for your compliments about my hair...I was feeling down about my hair progress and the scissor-happy stylist giving me ANOTHER mini chop, but in usual LHCF style, my hair sisters lifted my spirits and got me ready to get to work in 2011! I love all you ladies, I wouldn't have made it this far in transitioning without your guidance, support, and encouragement! I am still nervous about the journey, but I KNOW I can do it bc so many of you already have and are cheering me on! I must be about to start my cycle bc I am uber sentimental LOL   Happy New Year Ladies!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 1, 2011)

I'm here JJamiah! I just posted my reveal (as well as some henna shots in the MBL 2010 Reveal thread). It took forever.

Why haven't you posted your reveal pix yet ma'am...or did you do them last month?

I swear every time I come from the Dominican salon my hair looks so thin! You would hardly believe how thick it really is...


----------



## bibirockz (Jan 1, 2011)

^ The reveal thread is so inspiring, I can't wait for our turn.


----------



## latingirly020488 (Jan 1, 2011)

I am always joining and never commit. It's 2011 I need to start committing so count me in!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 1, 2011)

Long-n-Strong_Naturally said:


> Tomorrow is wash day, I'm going to pre-poo tonight. I think I'm going to put my hair in a french braid the rest of the week.


 
This is simple and yet so pretty!  I might need to do the same.  It's been a minute since I've sported a french braid.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 1, 2011)

latingirly020488 said:


> I am always joining and never commit. It's 2011 I need to start committing so count me in!


 
Welcome!


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 1, 2011)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> I'm here JJamiah! I just posted my reveal (as well as some henna shots in the MBL 2010 thread). It took forever.
> 
> Why haven't you posted your reveal pix yet ma'am...or did you do them last month?
> 
> I swear every time I come from the Dominican salon my hair looks so thin! You would hardly believe how thick it really is...


 
I did do it last month; but I can't get them big, they keep staying small like in my album 

I won't reveal early this time and I have to post to my album first then to my fotki, because for some reason they resize it.


----------



## Simply_elle (Jan 1, 2011)

I'm in!!! 

Ill have my starting pic up monday, I have about 3-3.5 inches of hair stretched (ear,forehead,mid neck) I went to straighten it then thought about my one year BC-iversary I want my full six inches dag nabbit!!! I will be using wash and go's with the occasional wig braid underneath combo... I have been really inspired by JJamiah, and decided to take the plunge!!!!

Hello starshines:creatures: Elle says hello!!!


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 1, 2011)

Simply_elle said:


> I'm in!!!
> 
> Ill have my starting pic up monday, I have about 3-3.5 inches of hair stretched (ear,forehead,mid neck) I went to straighten it then thought about my one year BC-iversary I want my full six inches dag nabbit!!! I will be using wash and go's with the occasional wig braid underneath combo... I have been really inspired by JJamiah, and decided to take the plunge!!!!
> 
> Hello starshines:creatures: Elle says hello!!!


 
Really  thanks so much &  to the HYH 2011 Challenge. These are the best group of women to share these 6 months with.  

Thanks again.  I am glad I can help.

 nowthe wig junkie in me wants to know what wig are we looking to wear


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 1, 2011)

LilMissSunshine5 said:


> Thanks for the good wishes brg240! If it isn't cute, I'll just comb it out, wrap it up and throw on a wig
> 
> MsCoCo- thank you for starting this thread and for your compliments about my hair...I was feeling down about my hair progress and the scissor-happy stylist giving me ANOTHER mini chop, but in usual LHCF style, my hair sisters lifted my spirits and got me ready to get to work in 2011! I love all you ladies, I wouldn't have made it this far in transitioning without your guidance, support, and encouragement! I am still nervous about the journey, but I KNOW I can do it bc so many of you already have and are cheering me on! I must be about to start my cycle bc I am uber sentimental LOL   Happy New Year Ladies!


 
Awwww! LilMiss, that's what we're here for...to encourage and cheer one another on.  Ultimately we're all here for the same goal, strong healthy hair.  I think your hair is positively gorgeous, and what better way than to start fresh?  Make sure you baby those ends and keep them nice and blunt.  Plus, if your hair is anything like mine, it'll start growing like a weed since you've gotten it cut (I find that my hair tends to grow it's fastest when I've done a major cut).


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 1, 2011)

bibirockz said:


> ^ The reveal thread is so inspiring, I can't wait for our turn.


 
Girl, it'll be here before you know it!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 1, 2011)

LilMissSunshine5 said:


> Here is my first attempt at doing bantu knots...I hope they look cute tomorrow when I take them down
> 
> My first pic is the bantu knots
> Second pic is my hair in October 2010 b4 I cut 5inches off for my birthday
> ...


 
You're seriously making me miss my bob!   I LOVE your hair!


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Jan 1, 2011)

Thanks MsCoCo!!! I miss my angled bob, which is why I was in such a down mood...The regular bob is cute, but I just knew the angled one would be fly until I was ready to BC! But I am over it now...I tried several times and they always cut it incorrectly, so I am done  So now I'll just wear a wig with one when I feel the urge  So, don't miss your bob too much, get a wig with one and you can have a bob anytime LOL


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 1, 2011)

^^^ Yes mam A they have plenty BOB wigs that are gorgeous


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Jan 1, 2011)

^^^I need a wig with a sharp angled bob like my Nov haircut! Any ideas/recommendations?


----------



## ms.tatiana (Jan 1, 2011)

Looking for reviews on the Aphogee 2 step before I invest my money. Is it only for permed, relaxed, or dyed hair??? Because I usually wear braids and weaves, but my hair is getting a little thin, so I want to know if Aphogee will or can help.


----------



## danigurl18 (Jan 1, 2011)

Here is my starting pic


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 1, 2011)

LilMissSunshine5 said:


> ^^^I need a wig with a sharp angled bob like my Nov haircut! Any ideas/recommendations?


 
 I like Elise by Freetress it has a beautiful angle  

BLACK HAIR STYLES | HAIR PRODUCT | HAIR PRODUCT | FREETRESS EQUAL SYNTHETIC LACE FRONT WIG ELISE

Look further down on the page to see the back of the LF


----------



## prettybyrd (Jan 1, 2011)

My shots for the start.  I apologize - I can't get a good back shot to save my life.   Here's to good luck!


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Jan 2, 2011)

Yesterday, I moisturized my hair with Hawaiian Silky Miracle Worker, Water and twisted it into a bun.  HYH is officially here.


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Jan 2, 2011)

Oh and I am loving the HYH 2010 Reveal thread!  Just the motivation/inspiration I need to get this challenge off to a good start.  Happy New Year Everyone!


----------



## KurlyNinja (Jan 2, 2011)

I didn't know if there was going to be another thread for starting pictures or not but here is my starting pic.


----------



## Janet' (Jan 2, 2011)

Here is my starting pic...


----------



## KurlyNinja (Jan 2, 2011)

Here are some pics of my new half wig - Tammy by Outre in a number 2. I cut her A LOT and she is still pretty long to me but I'm gonna rock it. This wig is REALLY soft and easy to manage.


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Jan 2, 2011)

So the bantu knot out was an EPIC fail LMAO My hair was sticking up and out all kinda ways LOL One knot loosened while I was sleeping and the hair stuck straight up! I mean refused to go downward, even after finger combing   I was dying laughing looking at myself in the mirror  It was ok looking and I was rushing out for a meeting assuming I'd take a pic in an hour...it had completely fallen in a hour!  It just looked like I had raggedy, uneven, uncombed hair  I was like WTF Then I realized I had put NO product in my hair (bc I hate using most products), so no wonder everything fell!!!    So I even failed at getting a picture of my failure   I tried to wrap it up and it won't even do that bc I have random hair pieces with weird bends going in every direction  I will just chuck it up as a "blonde" day and keep it moving  But I thought the 24h of having them in would help, but no maam  SMH at my damn self


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 2, 2011)

^^^ that is okay we all have our blonde moments  

I have had a few of those myself


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Jan 2, 2011)

But who does that? LMAO Wonder why there is no hold when you didn't use holding products hahaha I really cracked myself up today


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 2, 2011)

LilMissSunshine5 said:


> But who does that? LMAO Wonder why there is no hold when you didn't use holding products hahaha I really cracked myself up today




I had a nice beach wave set, walked across the baseball field and bam, my curls slowly dropped (from one end of the dirt field to the next) the heat and humidity rose and my waves dropped looked like I had a fro at the end of that 1.5 minute walk. 

I was thinking of using BeeMine Curly Holding Butter, her shipping is steep for me 9 bucks for one item


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Jan 2, 2011)

^^^I just got my Bee Mine Bee Hold Curly Butter Sample today! Well yesterday, but I didn't check my mail LOL I got the 2 oz sample size, so I'll let you know how it works out...I think I will try the bantu knots again tonight bc honestly my hair won't do anything else! I'll let you know how it goes tomorrow with pics...

BTW, I got 4 samples of different Bee Mine products and the 8 oz Hair Growth Serum, so PM me if you want to know about any other Bee Mine products...


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 2, 2011)

>>> Offically Jealous right now<<<< Let me know about all of them, I am not buying anything for January. I might use one of my passes next month if I the Curly Butter is a Winner


----------



## PracticallyMe (Jan 2, 2011)

I forgot to post my starting pic yesterday, so here it is (the first pic). Also I added a few pictures of the lace front wig I'm sporting at the moment (the rest of the pics). It was pretty long, when I got it, so I cut it to about bra strap or so.


----------



## s4pphir3 (Jan 2, 2011)

Here's my starting pics, I roller set my hair so in one of the pics I'm trying to stretch the curls and also show that it's not just 2 or 3 strands that touch my bra strap


----------



## SeeLexus (Jan 2, 2011)

Count me in!


----------



## DRJones (Jan 2, 2011)

Round 2, count me in as well, starting pic below. Loved the results last time around, can't wait to see what another 6 months will bring us. Happy Hair Growing Everyone!!


----------



## Long-n-Strong_Naturally (Jan 2, 2011)

Okay, starting pic below taken 12/24/10 after my trim. I'm somewhere between APL and BSL. Hopefully I'll get better at taking my own pics...but that hasn't happened yet


----------



## glamazon386 (Jan 2, 2011)

I'm in again!


----------



## tina33 (Jan 2, 2011)

I was waiting for the new thread but it appears that we are putting our starting pictures here.  Here are my starting pictures along with my first weave of the new year.


----------



## ida2 (Jan 2, 2011)

I just wanted to know if it is to late to join.


----------



## afrochique (Jan 2, 2011)

ida2 said:


> I just wanted to know if it is to late to join.



I believe you can still join. We're here til June. I'm in!!


----------



## NikkiQ (Jan 3, 2011)

all these starting pics got me drooling! looking great ladies. can't wait to see everyone at the end of the challenge.


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Jan 3, 2011)

Hey ladies 

I'm braided up under my Ozone lace front wig. I must say this is one of the best LF I have ever had.


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Jan 3, 2011)

Beginning pics












I currently have my hair in bantu knots and will be wearing a tichel for the winter.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 3, 2011)

Sorry ladies! I've been really slacking these past three days. I'll get a staring pix thread up and running when I get home this evening.


----------



## KurleeK5 (Jan 3, 2011)

I'm in!


I will be wearing buns, braids/braid outs with rolled ends, Half wig (maybe if I can get past the idea of using that comb on my edges), Braided up bun styles and weaves. I guess I will also be doing my own person no/low heat challenge, since none of these requires heat. OH and I will flat iron for Valentines week/Length Check time.

Hair styles so far:
December: Buns
January: Box braids/Wig
February: length check/Buns/braidout with rolled ends
March: Weave (wet n wavy hair)
April: Braids
May: Buns/Flat iron check



I will co-wash with MC biotin, HEHH
wash weekly with SE sulfate free
Clarify 2x per week
Protein 1X per month
leave in LTR and Roux Leave-in spray #619 and seal with castor/hot6/vasline----moisturize with S-Curl and seal with castor/hot6.

Starting hair (November)


----------



## ms.tatiana (Jan 3, 2011)

So I have been having problems with my edges and I wanted to share some pictures of my progress so far and would be open to hearing any products that others or you have used if you have faced this problem with your edges... 

I faithfully rub my JBCO & Dr. Miracles mix on my edges every morning & night & leave Mega-Tek on for conditioning once a week, plus I just started using Mane & Tane conditioner every other 3 days and its working too.

Left Side  





Right Side  











Thanks!!!!


----------



## 3jsmom (Jan 3, 2011)

Hey Ladies,

Just checking in I twisted my hair this weekend and with the temps dropping again this week I will co-wash and bun it for the rest of the week.


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Jan 3, 2011)

@Ms.Tatiana- I'm sorry you are having a such a rough time with your edges  But I must say, you have had great improvement on your edges from June-January, so  Hang in there and keep doing what you are doing bc it seems to be working!  Sorry I couldn't really give any specific insight


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 4, 2011)

I know I'm late, but here is the link to the starting pix thread:

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=12540137&posted=1#post12540137

Please transfer your pix there.

Thanks!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 4, 2011)

LilMissSunshine5 said:


> So the bantu knot out was an EPIC fail LMAO My hair was sticking up and out all kinda ways LOL One knot loosened while I was sleeping and the hair stuck straight up! I mean refused to go downward, even after finger combing   I was dying laughing looking at myself in the mirror  It was ok looking and I was rushing out for a meeting assuming I'd take a pic in an hour...it had completely fallen in a hour!  It just looked like I had raggedy, uneven, uncombed hair  I was like WTF Then I realized I had put NO product in my hair (bc I hate using most products), so no wonder everything fell!!!    So I even failed at getting a picture of my failure   I tried to wrap it up and it won't even do that bc I have random hair pieces with weird bends going in every direction  I will just chuck it up as a "blonde" day and keep it moving  But I thought the 24h of having them in would help, but no maam  SMH at my damn self


 
Okay, I couldn't help but giggle when I read this.  Stop beating yourself up.  I've done that plenty of times.  At least you know what you did wrong, and it sounds like you've corrected it.  How did your hair turn out after you regrouped?


----------



## ida2 (Jan 4, 2011)

I'm in 10 charters


----------



## brg240 (Jan 4, 2011)

oh man my bun on sunday was so nice, i meant to take a pic. I seperated my hair into two sections like pigtails (except they were much closer together at the back or my head) and then braided both. Then I twisted one flat on my head and pinned it down and then did the other side. After that I took a band for extra security and put it over both buns, which made it kinda bunch up in a heart.
YouTube - 4 twin braid hairstyles - pretty much the last bun in this vid

I have a question when you braid your hair do you blow dry it, does my hair need to be somewhat straight?
I'm hoping my wigs come in today.


----------



## Long-n-Strong_Naturally (Jan 4, 2011)

I don't blow dry before braiding but in its very curly state (in other words if I don't braid it while wet for straighter air results but rather let it air dry curly) it gets a little tricky because my hair keeps getting in the way.


----------



## indarican (Jan 4, 2011)

I didnt take any pictures becuase my hair looks no different then it did before but i have been faitfully wearing my Half wig and my bun. moisturizing with olive oil moisturizer and sealing with castor oil. Lets see what happens. I will be getting my first weave in feburary!!! kinda excited about that.


----------



## chasturner84 (Jan 4, 2011)

I posted my starting pic in the starting pics thread. I also posted the half wig I will be wearing throughout these next 6 months.


----------



## omnipadme (Jan 4, 2011)

I'm in- I'll be sporting wigs!


----------



## mscocopuff (Jan 4, 2011)

Ok, I am new to LHCF and this is my first challenge! I am very excited. I pretty much do protective styling most of the time anyway. I am currently wearing a weave cap with bob style. I am trying to get to armpit length. I plan on sticking with caps, weaves, and sew-ins. you ladies here are all an inspiration! Let's get it! 2011 here we come!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 4, 2011)

Welcome to all of the new challengers!


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 4, 2011)

I am under my self heating cap. I just got finished washing my hair with Hair One Argan Oil, Steaming with Aphogee 2 minute, I have Alter Ego with Silk Elements under my SH cap. Will take this down in 3 hours. Get under the hooded dryer and then Blow my hair out for tomorrow's braiding 

Then I have to decide what wig I will be sporting for January


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 4, 2011)

catrina8211 said:


> Ok, I am new to LHCF and this is my first challenge! I am very excited. I pretty much do protective styling most of the time anyway. I am currently wearing a weave cap with bob style. I am trying to get to armpit length. I plan on sticking with caps, weaves, and sew-ins. you ladies here are all an inspiration! Let's get it! 2011 here we come!


 
I like the wig you have on she looks familiar what is her name  she reminds me of my Blair


----------



## acapnleo (Jan 4, 2011)

My units should be here today! ... I'm so excited and nervous at the same time.

Meanwhile, I have been in up-do's...


----------



## danigurl18 (Jan 4, 2011)

Washed my hair last night and now have my trusty Tammy on


----------



## black_cotton (Jan 4, 2011)

My 1st challenge, I'm so excited and I'm the 200th person. YAY!


----------



## Lynnerie (Jan 4, 2011)

I'm in! I'm wearing my hair in twists and they are pinned up. I plan to keep this style for a week and redo.


----------



## ojemba (Jan 4, 2011)

I was going to bun until I get my hair braided in a beehive at the end of the mnth but I cowashed and air dried yesterday. I am so eager to get this rolling I braided my hair in 4 big cornrows and will use a wig for the upcoming week.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 4, 2011)

Sitting here chilling with my DC on my head under my heating cap. I had to take that dang on quickweave out my head after 1 wk, couldnt take it anymore. So in a bun it goes until I get one of these LFs in....


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Jan 5, 2011)

I'm braided up and ready to wig it. I will be wigging and bunning til the end of this challenge.


----------



## acapnleo (Jan 5, 2011)

Please help, help, help!!!!
my wigs arrived and let me just say... I'll have to adjust :/
Although I do really like one over the other.

Here's my problem, well problems...
1. the lace is irritating my forehead... I have cut back as much as I could without cutting the hair, but theres still some irritation  and I've only tried them on for a little while 

2. How do you wear wigs without breakage or damage to hairline????? Is this possible??? The lace serums to kinda catch on my hair... This makes me nervous... Please share if there's a safer way to wear wigs.

3. My 33/32/240 wig has some fuzzy frizzy parts near the crown, is this normal??? Or is this sure to the different color variations (my other wig is more smooth)? I'm not happy with the fuzzy frizzy damage look, its under the hair, so it adds some poof... I Don't know if I can request a return or exchange since I cut the lace. I'll haves to check policy....


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Jan 5, 2011)

My second attempt at bantu knots actually ended up worse than my first LOL I dislodged several of them while sleeping so half my hair was curly and half was straight hahaha I just can't seem get it together with this style   Here is the pic...


----------



## lushlady (Jan 5, 2011)

Continuing on from the last HYH challenge.  Currently wearing a half wig called Chandra.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 5, 2011)

JJamiah and NikkiQ are our wig experts.  I'm sure one of them will chime in to give you some help.  If you can, post a couple of pix of the wigs.



acapnleo said:


> Please help, help, help!!!!
> my wigs arrived and let me just say... I'll have to adjust :/
> Although I do really like one over the other.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 5, 2011)

LilMissSunshine5 said:


> My second attempt at bantu knots actually ended up worse than my first LOL I dislodged several of them while sleeping so half my hair was curly and half was straight hahaha I just can't seem get it together with this style   Here is the pic...


 

You are hilarious!  You know what they say...the third time's the charm.   You will get this style down.


----------



## acapnleo (Jan 5, 2011)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> JJamiah and NikkiQ are our wig experts.  I'm sure one of them will chime in to give you some help.  If you can, post a couple of pix of the wigs.



Thank you! 

I Will shortly... Nearly overslept from being up so late playing with the hair. I'm about to get ready for work, and will post the wigs when I get to work.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 5, 2011)

LilMissSunshine5 said:


> My second attempt at bantu knots actually ended up worse than my first LOL I dislodged several of them while sleeping so half my hair was curly and half was straight hahaha I just can't seem get it together with this style   Here is the pic...


 
Do you sleep bad? How are you pinning the knots before bed?


----------



## brg240 (Jan 5, 2011)

acapnleo I was wondering if you got your wigs in. I was reading some thread about  avoiding breakage or damage to hairline. I'm sure JJamiah and NikkiQ will chime in but i'll see if i can find the thread.

my wigs didn't come in yet  how long does it take to get from Illinois to va? the usps site only said it was processed at 1AM on Jan 1 and is in transit.


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 5, 2011)

acapnleo said:


> Please help, help, help!!!!
> my wigs arrived and let me just say... I'll have to adjust :/
> Although I do really like one over the other.
> 
> ...


*from what I hear is the hair in a Number 1 doesn't have to be processed as severe as the lighter colors so therefore there is a change in some of the LF/wigs; I haven't really experienced it to much as I get various colors and all I can say is the colored hair is a little drier than the black. I just put a little Oil Free Wig Spray on and it helps that*



Try the mesh wig caps or regular wig caps with a large edging, the others roll up and snap off your edges so be careful


----------



## Fab79 (Jan 5, 2011)

i am currently braided up and wigging it, wearing a full cap one, which my daughter calls my mermaid hair, but i like it and pin it up so its not too full


----------



## acapnleo (Jan 5, 2011)

This is the one I like and have on right now... I dont have on a wig cap, because it makes the wig "hump"??? I guess I really have to get used to this process... 












Hi @ brg240!!!  Mine got here yesterday... via Fedex, as you probably read, I have mixed feelings on the Mariah... and I wanted to really like that one 

I'm still not at work yet... I will try to get back on here when I get there (after I get some stuff done )


----------



## NikkiQ (Jan 5, 2011)

Another way to keep from having damage along the hairline is to wear the wig back a little further and pull out a small amount of hair along the hairline. It gives you a more natural look and keeps your edges from being rubbed against all the time. I either do that or wear my wig cap down a bit further onto my skin (I have the brown caps instead of black)


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 5, 2011)

aahhhhh NOW I FEEL NORMAL, I am under my wig Blair  She is in my siggy but looks totally different on me!


----------



## Evallusion (Jan 5, 2011)

Hello Ladies

I'm still in my 2 strand twists under Oakland Girl by Freetress.

I'm thinking about getting a weave...but first, do any of you know how long they last on average?  For those of you who have worn weaves and wigs, which did you like better?


----------



## acapnleo (Jan 5, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> *Another way to keep from having damage along the hairline is to wear the wig back a little further and pull out a small amount of hair along the hairline. It gives you a more natural look and keeps your edges from being rubbed against all the time. *I either do that or wear my wig cap down a bit further onto my skin (I have the brown caps instead of black)


 
What about Lace? That is the part I am most concerned about, because the lace seems so harsh... both units I received are lacefront.


Oh and do yall tell your coworkers that you are wearing a wig???  Folks were like, awwww, you cut your hair and colored? It looks nice... I only muttered, something like that...


----------



## ms.tatiana (Jan 5, 2011)

Evallusion said:


> Hello Ladies
> 
> I'm still in my 2 strand twists under Oakland Girl by Freetress.
> 
> I'm thinking about getting a weave...but first, do any of you know how long they last on average? For those of you who have worn weaves and wigs, which did you like better?


 
i like the oakland girl wig !!!

my weaves usually last for about 6 to 8 weeks and i wash and condition mines every two weeks. wigs you can pull off at night and put back on in the morning. & as long as you comb the wig and spray a little wig spray on it, its ready to go.

its really up to you but if you dont like wrapping your hair up at night and all the work it takes to put the weave in and take down.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jan 5, 2011)

acapnleo said:


> What about Lace? That is the part I am most concerned about, because the lace seems so harsh... both units I received are lacefront.
> 
> 
> Oh and do yall tell your coworkers that you are wearing a wig???  Folks were like, awwww, you cut your hair and colored? It looks nice... I only muttered, something like that...


 
The access lace on the forehead or the lace that the hair itself is attached to?

My coworkers are hip to the wig game b/c I change wigs like once a month or so lol. If it's a random person in my office building, I just say thanks.


----------



## acapnleo (Jan 5, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> The access lace on the forehead or the lace that the hair itself is attached to?
> 
> My coworkers are hip to the wig game b/c I change wigs like once a month or so lol. If it's a random person in my office building, I just say thanks.



The access lace in the forehead area... I think I see some broken hairs already 

LOL I guess I should gone and say, "NAW, this a wig!"  

*at this rate, I am on the fence about daily wig wearing though


----------



## NikkiQ (Jan 5, 2011)

^^^I cut as much of the access lace off as possible. Nothing more annoying than bad lace scratching the crap out of your forehead lol


----------



## cinnespice (Jan 5, 2011)

Im bored with my hair. I need a new wig so im on the lookout for some new hair.


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 5, 2011)

acapnleo said:


> What about Lace? That is the part I am most concerned about, because the lace seems so harsh... both units I received are lacefront.
> 
> 
> Oh and do yall tell your coworkers that you are wearing a wig???  Folks were like, awwww, you cut your hair and colored? It looks nice... I only muttered, something like that...


 
Those Stickey Situations

Them: Oooh I love your hair? 
Me: Thanks so much


Them: Awww you cut and colored your hair
Me: Nah just changed up my style

Them: WOW is that a WIG (in front of large crowd)
ME: I am sorry can't you ask that a little louder please.

Them: WOw is that a WIG (In private, show some tact at least)
Me: Yes GIrl I got this from ....... and it was only ....... if your interested let me know I will send you the link. 


I just put my grease on move my wig cap up as far as it can go without looking horrid and wear it like that 

It use to irritate me but not any more. Once I started buying the HH LF they were not as rough.


----------



## reeko43 (Jan 5, 2011)

I am afraid to try a lacefront.  I have thinning edges.  I have been getting mixed reactions to my wigs which I prefer to be no longer than chin, maybe dusting shoulder length.  At work, the White people love the wigs.  Half the Black women give compliments, the others don't understand why I would wear a wig when I have hair. A couple of those in the latter group snicker when I walk by.  I don't even give a flip because when I see the condition of their  chewed off badly damaged hair, I want to give them the link to some healthy hair forums and would love to tell them they need to be wearing a wig themselves!  Instead, I hold my head high and dream of the day when I reveal what is under my wig! I have only been at this job since November and the longest they have seen my hair was at just past shoulder length in a braid out. So, until that time..............


----------



## jerseygurl (Jan 6, 2011)

I could have sworn that I posted my pics but my starting pic is my avatar. I have to remember to add it to my siggy. HHG ladies!


----------



## acapnleo (Jan 6, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> Those Stickey Situations
> 
> Them: Oooh I love your hair?
> Me: Thanks so much
> ...



 thank you jjmiah and nikkiq...
hmmm must look into hh lf 

Oh and I think I found a solution. I wrapped my hair, moisturized the hairline and sides (even sealed with argan and vaseline), then I covered in my hair wrap, which is purple, it keeps my wrap in tact... and I found my black hair bonnet and put that on too, so the purple doesn't show... I put my wig back on and I think this will work much better and I feel like my hair is more protected..... Shoot it better, I've already invested and want my moneys worth... Besides, I have a wish list  and this really is a great way to hide my own hair long as its not counterproductive.


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Jan 6, 2011)

@ Ms_B_Haven- I do sleep wild LOL My headscarf got twisted during the night and wasn't covering one knot!  But when I took off the scarf, several others had completely unloosened SMH And I had used 2 booby pins on each one to hopefully prevent that very issue!  Man, it feels like this hairstyle is cursed  But I'll try it one more time eventually with wet hair this time, bc dry hair has been a bust for me  

Maybe Ms_Coco is right and the 3rd time will be the charm  I am washing my hair tomorrow and attempting to do a flat twist out for the first time on my own! I am a glutton for punishment apparently, but it ROUGH trying to syle my hair without flat ironing erplexed And my wigs have not been working out the way I envisioned them...and I agree about Mariah (futura), she is NOT a favorite.  I plan to sell her along with other with 2 other wigs SMH I had such high hopes for Mariah too


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 6, 2011)

^^^^ Yeah, I think I will be selling a few too  I am just not in love with some and won't wear it.


----------



## Rossy2010 (Jan 6, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> Those Stickey Situations
> 
> Them: Oooh I love your hair?
> Me: Thanks so much
> ...


 
gotta love this it should give me more confidence when weating my wig next time


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 6, 2011)

Morning!

I got tired of the straight look, so I decided to do a braidout:















Last night as I was parting my hair to do the braidout I noticed some hair broken off (down to 1" long). To say I wasn't pleased is a major understatement. It's a very small area, and I probably wouldn't have noticed it if my hair were in it's naturally curly state.

I think the breakage may stem from my recent trip to the Dominican salon. Suffice it to say, I won't be frequenting that place again. 

I'm glad to be doing this challenge. Hopefully by the end of the year I'll have a good bit of that hair grown back.


----------



## Rossy2010 (Jan 6, 2011)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> Morning!
> 
> I got tired of the straight look, so I decided to do a braidout:
> 
> ...


 
Cute braidouts. I find this pic really nice. I think you should make this an update of your siggy pic. someone had mentioned earlier  (cant remember who) that it was time have it changed.


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 6, 2011)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> Morning!
> 
> I got tired of the straight look, so I decided to do a braidout:
> 
> ...


 

Your braid out came out really nice


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks Rossy!  It was that darned JJamiah who's been harrassing me to change my Avi.  I hope she's happy now.


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 6, 2011)

Rossy2010 said:


> Cute braidouts. I find this pic really nice. I think you should make this an update of your siggy pic. someone had mentioned earlier (cant remember who) that it was time have it changed.


 


Ms_CoCo37 said:


> Thanks Rossy!  It was that darned JJamiah who's been harrassing me to change my Avi. I hope she's happy now.


 

I knew it was me; I just wanted to keep quiet now. LOLOLOLOL


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 6, 2011)

Come December 2011 I need a hair cut. Will trim down about 2 inches of my hair to get a nice cut. My hair is layered yet not as sharp as I am used to. Doesn't matter now becasue I am under BLair but, when wearing my hair out for style that will matter to me. I am excited about BKTing it again. I am ultra excited. Once I finish the whole bottle which I have about 3 applications I most likely will not repurchase.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jan 6, 2011)

^^^When is the next BKT gonna be??


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 6, 2011)

Most likely Late February or March


----------



## NikkiQ (Jan 6, 2011)

I can't wait for my length check in June. No heat besides very little blowdrying to get my hair prepped for braids. hopefully my new reggie helps boost growth a little bit. I would love to not use any weave for my wedding in September, but I'm totally fine with a fake bun to get the style that I want.


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 6, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> I can't wait for my length check in June. No heat besides very little blowdrying to get my hair prepped for braids. hopefully my new reggie helps boost growth a little bit. I would love to not use any weave for my wedding in September, but I'm totally fine with a fake bun to get the style that I want.


 
I think your going to be a GORgeous bride  :woohoo:


----------



## sj10460 (Jan 6, 2011)

:update: Checking in with my new wig  Sorry couldn't figure how to make it smaller


----------



## Janet' (Jan 6, 2011)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> Morning!
> 
> I got tired of the straight look, so I decided to do a braidout:
> 
> ...



Ca-u-te braidout!!!! I'm currently hiding my hair with hairsticks...


----------



## ms.blue (Jan 6, 2011)

Not much to say or do since I'm still wearing my weave.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 6, 2011)

@Janet, I was just checking out a thread about hairsticks. I think I'm gonna have to get some...


----------



## Janet' (Jan 6, 2011)

Here's a pic...even though you can't see the hairsticks...


----------



## Rossy2010 (Jan 6, 2011)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> Thanks Rossy!  It was that darned JJamiah who's been harrassing me to change my Avi. I hope she's happy now.


 
 looking good. She is happy *whisper*


----------



## LMM (Jan 6, 2011)

i don't know if i can last 6 months PSing. i LOVE feeling my real hair (HIH syndrome is my downfall). i've done a 13 wk stretch and will be stretching again for another 24 wks. need a PS to do it! i'll aim for 4 months PSing (with reveal in may). i want to wear my hair out in the spring/summer. having your hair out and blowing in the wind is what spring/summer's about! 

i'm aaalmost apl (first time in my life - 4As HOLLA) but my ends are jacked because i used cheap scissors to trim my hair and didn't stick to an ends moisturizing routine. hoping to gain 2 or more inches so i can cut my ugly ends off and still keep my current length.

oh and i've been sporting some twists for the last 3 weeks or so.


----------



## Long-n-Strong_Naturally (Jan 6, 2011)

Now you know after reading all those wig posts written by certain enablers (you know who you are), I went and ordered one today. I'm excited and nervous at the same time. I'm concerned about edge damage and strong winds and things I never had to think about before....but I hope she's cute.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jan 6, 2011)

You must be talking about JJamiah and not me 

Which did you order???


----------



## Long-n-Strong_Naturally (Jan 6, 2011)

Forever Young Twirl It in 1b


----------



## NikkiQ (Jan 6, 2011)

Oooohh! I'm diggin that!!


----------



## brg240 (Jan 6, 2011)

I recieved my wigs today! :reddancer: the mailman didn't ring the doorbell, so when i saw my bro and his friend coming to the house i opened the door saw the package i squeed and ran off lol.

they gave me a free wig calender and olive oil replenishing packet. the calender is pretty big idk what I'm going to do with that. Anyway I really have to get my hair braided tightly down. 

I put my hair in 8 loose braids and pinned them to my head and a no go   i will probably have to braid myself and i lack these vital skills. 

Anyway I kinda like them well 1.5/3, i'm believing they'll look better when i braid my hair... prayerfully

i need to take out the braids and put my hair in a bun so i won't have to do it tomorrow


----------



## Long-n-Strong_Naturally (Jan 6, 2011)

Congratulations on your new arrivals! Ooooh, how many did you get?


----------



## bibirockz (Jan 6, 2011)

I got my hair in braids since two days ago. I'll keep these in for 2-3 weeks.


----------



## ms.tatiana (Jan 6, 2011)

I have been patiently waiting for clair hair to send me my hair that I ordered on Jan 1 and I finally get a email telling me that they are out of the color 1 and 1B  how is that i don't know but now they will give me a refund lol... 


Ughhhh now I need to think of a new style because my half wig (EVONY) is getting played out


----------



## Long-n-Strong_Naturally (Jan 6, 2011)

ms.tatiana said:


> I have been patiently waiting for clair hair to send me my hair that I ordered on Jan 1 and I finally get a email telling me that they are out of the color 1 and 1B  how is that i don't know but now they will give me a refund lol...
> 
> 
> Ughhhh now I need to think of a new style because my half wig (EVONY) is getting played out


Can you order it from somewhere else?


----------



## ms.tatiana (Jan 6, 2011)

Long-n-Strong_Naturally said:


> Can you order it from somewhere else?


 
Yeah that's my new plan. 

But they said the company that makes the hair is behind, so I'm hoping that doesn't apply to all of the other companies that sale the hair and I also don't want to wait another 7 days for it to be delivered. But I'm scanning you tube for reviews on some different hair now so that I can get something else if I can't get what I want


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 6, 2011)

Rossy2010 said:


> looking good. She is happy *whisper*


 



Long-n-Strong_Naturally said:


> Now you know after reading all those wig posts written by certain enablers (you know who you are), I went and ordered one today. I'm excited and nervous at the same time. I'm concerned about edge damage and strong winds and things I never had to think about before....but I hope she's cute.


 
Yeah those enablers Nikkiq 
I try to stay away from them myself  
I am done with wig shopping until Black Friday myself I put a friendly wage on it LOL!



NikkiQ said:


> You must be talking about JJamiah and not me
> 
> Which did you order???


 NOw Nikki you know your the ring leader LOL


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 6, 2011)

Ladies I finally got me some hair to wear....I found Solange by Sensationnel at a local BSS
I will post pics of me wearing it later tonight or tomorrow cause Im going out with my new hair tonight.


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 6, 2011)

HOw do you like it I looked at Solange before online. She is cute  

Verbal Review.


----------



## brg240 (Jan 6, 2011)

Long-n-Strong_Naturally said:


> Congratulations on your new arrivals! Ooooh, how many did you get?



I got 3, i just went in took pics of 2 and the first wig I got (but have yet to wear.) I'll post them after I restart my computer. The file isn't showing up 

The other one i'm not sure I'm going to have to work with it. I saw two women on yt with it and it looked great but it looks like a total different wig to me. :/


----------



## Long-n-Strong_Naturally (Jan 6, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> Yeah those enablers Nikkiq
> I try to stay away from them myself
> I am done with wig shopping until Black Friday myself I put a friendly wage on it LOL!
> 
> NOw Nikki you know your the ring leader LOL



 I'm just saying...


----------



## NikkiQ (Jan 6, 2011)

Hey now! I'm not that bad!


----------



## Long-n-Strong_Naturally (Jan 6, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> Hey now! I'm not that bad!


Well, maybe not alone...


----------



## NikkiQ (Jan 6, 2011)

Yes JJ is my PNC when it comes to wigs. She knows she's just as bad as I am lol


----------



## Long-n-Strong_Naturally (Jan 6, 2011)

and JJamiah, tell the truth and shame the devil. You know there's going to be a Friday that you're going wear something black and call it "Black Friday". Lets say there's a wig you've been eyeing and it goes 50% of for a limited time


----------



## brg240 (Jan 6, 2011)

first i have to say sorry, i'm terrible at taking pics. and i'm not sure that the video camera has a timer so... Also, i am very sorry for the stupid pics, it's an addiction.  And last omgosh there is alot i'm also sorry for that but i wanted them at different angles.  Also, excuse my eyebrows, i will try to remedy that but do know i am not really good with them, i do think i need to thin them out for the wigs though

Wig 1 (the middle it's pinned up) bought this in november. i think it's pretty unflattering on my face tbh  






Wig 2, i like this one, wish it was a bit fuller though





Wig 3 - i think i'm going to cut the bangs, they're a lil to thin to wear straight across but i want too still...






no pic of wig 4 because camera ran out + it's just not working


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 7, 2011)

Long-n-Strong_Naturally said:


> and JJamiah, tell the truth and shame the devil. You know there's going to be a Friday that you're going wear something black and call it "Black Friday". Lets say there's a wig you've been eyeing and it goes 50% of for a limited time


 
Nope; this bet is thorough, NOvember 25th is the end of the bet. I can't get them from the Mr. or ask for them as a gift. I can't purchase them. 

I am good my stash is well stacked. I believe this will be easy sailing


----------



## divachyk (Jan 7, 2011)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> Morning!
> 
> I got tired of the straight look, so I decided to do a braidout:
> 
> ...


I'm very sorry you are dealing with some breakage. I know the feeling so we can encourage each other. I have some battle scars (I'm sure you remember my stretching gone bad story). I love the braidout.


----------



## divachyk (Jan 7, 2011)

I've been bunning my hair by putting my hair in a banana clip looking thingy, wrapping a thin hair net over the ponytail and pinning the hair net on the bottom side of the ponytail to create a bun. I've been changing the position (low left, middle, low right side bun) of the bun to keep the style looking fresh.


----------



## Long-n-Strong_Naturally (Jan 7, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> Nope; this bet is thorough, NOvember 25th is the end of the bet. I can't get them from the Mr. or ask for them as a gift. I can't purchase them.
> 
> I am good my stash is well stacked. I believe this will be easy sailing




Gotta love smart bets! I'll be rooting for you


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 7, 2011)

Morning!

So my HBF (hair buddy forever), JJamiah sent me some hair candy and I wanted to show them off.  Please excuse my lumpy bun!


----------



## NefertariBlu (Jan 7, 2011)

brg240 said:


> Wig 2, i like this one, wish it was a bit fuller though


 
I think wig 2 suits yhou best. It looks really nice. I wish I looked good in wigs, but I just look older I prefer braids. I started on 29th December 2010 so I'm officially 9 days in! I'm loving it


----------



## Janet' (Jan 7, 2011)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> Morning!
> 
> So my HBF (hair buddy forever), JJamiah sent me some hair candy and I wanted to show them off.  Please excuse my lumpy bun!



Aww! She's a great hair buddy!!


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 7, 2011)

brg240 said:


> first i have to say sorry, i'm terrible at taking pics. and i'm not sure that the video camera has a timer so... Also, i am very sorry for the stupid pics, it's an addiction. And last omgosh there is alot i'm also sorry for that but i wanted them at different angles.  Also, excuse my eyebrows, i will try to remedy that but do know i am not really good with them, i do think i need to thin them out for the wigs though
> 
> Wig 1 (the middle it's pinned up) bought this in november. i think it's pretty unflattering on my face tbh
> 
> ...


 
I like Wig 2 and 3 on you. Wig one doesn't look bad but I like the others more on you


----------



## brg240 (Jan 7, 2011)

NefertariBlu said:


> I think wig 2 suits yhou best. It looks really nice. I wish I looked good in wigs, but I just look older I prefer braids. I started on 29th December 2010 so I'm officially 9 days in! I'm loving it


I like that one a lot.  thanks  maybe you have to find the right one? My fam said i look like an old woman in the first one lol



JJamiah said:


> I like Wig 2 and 3 on you. Wig one doesn't look bad but I like the others more on you


thanks 

that is what my friend and family said, i think the curls next to my face aren't a good look. Hmm maybe i can wash it and the curls will fall a bit.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jan 7, 2011)

^^Have you tried a paddle brush on the curls? that may smooth them out


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 7, 2011)

Janet' said:


> Aww! She's a great hair buddy!!



Yep, she's a keeper!


----------



## divachyk (Jan 7, 2011)

I'm placing an ad for a HBF.....



Ms_CoCo37 said:


> Morning!
> 
> So my HBF (hair buddy forever), JJamiah sent me some hair candy and I wanted to show them off.  Please excuse my lumpy bun!


She's a great HBF, very knowledgeable and a sweetheart.



JJamiah said:


> Nope; this bet is thorough, NOvember 25th is the end of the bet. I can't get them from the Mr. or ask for them as a gift. I can't purchase them.
> 
> I am good my stash is well stacked. I believe this will be easy sailing


Come on now, like it was said, tell the truth and shame the devil. 



Janet' said:


> Aww! She's a great hair buddy!!


I know right.

NikkiQ---what's good girl?


----------



## NikkiQ (Jan 7, 2011)

Diva you trying to recruit me as your HBF? lol


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 7, 2011)

THanks ladies, all of you are great. I am blessed to be amongst such lovely women


----------



## jerseygurl (Jan 7, 2011)

Love the hair candy MsCoco. You have an awesome HBF like Janet said 

Wish I had one


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Jan 7, 2011)

Man, this hiding my hair is turning out to be tougher than I thought! Mainly bc I have no hairstyling skills beyond flat ironing LMAO I knew I sucked, but I didn't know I was this bad  But this transitioning has been good bc it is forcing me to develop the skills to take care of my own hair, which is a little liberating  But last night, I wanted to chop off my relaxed hair bc I've cut off so much of my relaxed ends that I have to style it and can't just throw it into a bun SMH But on the upside, I can see my curls in the back and I am so excited about them!!! When my roommate comes home, I'll get her to take a pic of them


----------



## Long-n-Strong_Naturally (Jan 7, 2011)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> Morning!
> 
> So my HBF (hair buddy forever), JJamiah sent me some hair candy and I wanted to show them off.  Please excuse my lumpy bun!



Beautiful gift and your hair do did them justice. Lucky you!


----------



## Long-n-Strong_Naturally (Jan 7, 2011)

brg240 said:


> first i have to say sorry, i'm terrible at taking pics. and i'm not sure that the video camera has a timer so... Also, i am very sorry for the stupid pics, it's an addiction.  And last omgosh there is alot i'm also sorry for that but i wanted them at different angles.  Also, excuse my eyebrows, i will try to remedy that but do know i am not really good with them, i do think i need to thin them out for the wigs though
> 
> Wig 1 (the middle it's pinned up) bought this in november. i think it's pretty unflattering on my face tbh
> 
> ...



Same here, I like 2 & 3 the most...with 3 being my favorite.


----------



## divachyk (Jan 7, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> Diva you trying to recruit me as your HBF? lol


Edit out my typo: 

Now that you mention it..... I was just saying hi because we haven't chatted in a while but we can def hookup as hbbf - hair buddy best friends. lol. 

JJ, you've up'd the bar for everyone!


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 7, 2011)

divachyk said:


> Not that you mention it..... I was just saying hi because we haven't chatted in a while but we can def hookup as hbbf - hair buddy best friends. lol.
> 
> JJ, you've up'd the bar for everyone!


----------



## danigurl18 (Jan 7, 2011)

I definately like #3 too


----------



## divachyk (Jan 7, 2011)

brg240 said:


> first i have to say sorry, i'm terrible at taking pics. and i'm not sure that the video camera has a timer so... Also, i am very sorry for the stupid pics, it's an addiction.  And last omgosh there is alot i'm also sorry for that but i wanted them at different angles.  Also, excuse my eyebrows, i will try to remedy that but do know i am not really good with them, i do think i need to thin them out for the wigs though. no pic of wig 4 because camera ran out + it's just not working


I like wig #2.


----------



## acapnleo (Jan 7, 2011)

Working up the courage to wear "mommy" to work... still the most comfortable wig I own... Baby Grace gives me headaches and Mariah is too BOLD for a winter look (maybe summer)... 

***Searching for cute HH LF***


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 7, 2011)

^^^^ Is it the wig cap giving you headaches; strectch it out with your hands and then apply

Check the tabs in the back of the wig and make them wider so the wig isn't as tight. I sometimes get headaches too and I have to adjust straps and open up my wig cap 

Good Luck 

The Mommy is awesome on you, wear it out on the weekends   Tomorrow and Sunday then on Monday.

Take baby Steps


----------



## divachyk (Jan 7, 2011)

Flexi 8 bun -- medium flexi shown.








To achieve this style, I pony with a cut up stocking (I always pony with a cut up stocking slathered in condish), fan my hair around into a bun, secure the bun with a hair pin, then place the flexi in my hair for hair candy. The flexi doesn't actually hold the bun in place. I just place the flexi in the hair for accessorizing.

I also own a few more flexi's (size large) and actually use them to hold the style in place by pinning up my hair in like a french bun. I'll post pics of that later, when I wear that style.


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 7, 2011)

Diva That is a nice bun you have going there and your Flexi 8 is NICE!


----------



## acapnleo (Jan 8, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> ^^^^ *Is it the wig cap giving you headaches; strectch it out with your hands and then apply*
> 
> Check the tabs in the back of the wig and make them wider so the wig isn't as tight. I sometimes get headaches too and I have to adjust straps and open up my wig cap
> 
> ...



YES! omg YES! I tried loosening it and the straps, but by the mid to end of the work day  -- headache city. Also JJamiah, you tell me how to get the wig "hump" out??? I have Grace on a wig head a hat on top of that to flatten it, but it still has that fake "hump" to it... 

JJamiah thank you again for your help and advice 

Thank you!  Yes, baby steps... dh likes Mommy best of all my units  I'll let yall know if I do... 

I'm letting my head breathe and my hair is just in a ponytail... 

Is it not hiding, if the ponytail is not bunned?

I'm really glad I joined this challenge


----------



## acapnleo (Jan 8, 2011)

brg240 said:


> I like that one a lot.  thanks  maybe you have to find the right one? My fam said i look like an old woman in the first one lol
> 
> 
> thanks
> ...



 Glad you finally got your wigs!  I agree with the other ladies 2 and 3 look great!  Have fun!


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 8, 2011)

acapnleo said:


> YES! omg YES! I tried loosening it and the straps, but by the mid to end of the work day  -- headache city. Also JJamiah, you tell me how to get the wig "hump" out??? I have Grace on a wig head a hat on top of that to flatten it, but it still has that fake "hump" to it...
> 
> 
> JJamiah thank you again for your help and advice
> ...


 
Your so very Welcome  

To get the hump out turn your wig upside down/ turn the wig inside out on your wig stand (sally has the foam ones for like $3) for about a day or two and that should fix that problem  I leave mine on for like a week. 

I am off to lalah land so If you have any questions and I don't answer just PM me or leave them here I will come back later tomorrow or Sunday to read them.

Enjoy them most of all they are really to have fun and options.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 8, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> HOw do you like it I looked at Solange before online. She is cute
> 
> Verbal Review.


 
She is too long for me in general. I feel like my alter ego wearing her. She is not one that I would pick out in general bc of the length but I like her curl/wave pattern. I will post the pic first thing in the morning I promise....


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 8, 2011)

NefertariBlu said:


> I think wig 2 suits yhou best. It looks really nice. I wish I looked good in wigs, but I just look older I prefer braids. I started on 29th December 2010 so I'm officially 9 days in! I'm loving it


 
I really like #2 on her also....


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 8, 2011)

divachyk said:


> Flexi 8 bun -- medium flexi shown.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
You have beautiful hair, what kinda relaxer do you use?
I can just tell that your hair is healthy....


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 8, 2011)

acapnleo said:


> YES! omg YES! I tried loosening it and the straps, but by the mid to end of the work day  -- headache city. Also JJamiah, you tell me how to get the wig "hump" out??? I have Grace on a wig head a hat on top of that to flatten it, but it still has that fake "hump" to it...
> 
> JJamiah thank you again for your help and advice
> 
> ...


 
Anything is hiding as long as no one can see your actual length....


----------



## NefertariBlu (Jan 8, 2011)

Hiya ladies, Is there a way I can keep upto date with this thread without having to search for it all  the time? I want to keep up with the progress and updates


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Jan 8, 2011)

You can subscribe to the thread. When you are in this thread, go to the top and select thread tools. Then click subscribe to the thread...you can even decide whether to get email notifications when the thread is updated! If you just want to view your subscriptions, click on User CP and you can see all your subscriptions! It is so cool...it took me a long time to navigate this site, so hopefully this helps you avoid all that


----------



## NikkiQ (Jan 8, 2011)

divachyk said:


> Edit out my typo:
> 
> Now that you mention it..... I was just saying hi because we haven't chatted in a while but we can def hookup as hbbf - hair buddy best friends. lol.
> 
> JJ, you've up'd the bar for everyone!


 
Awww yay! I'd love to be your HBBF. We are pretty close to each other anyway (LA to FL) 



JJamiah said:


>


 
I knew you'd be tickled by that JJ



divachyk said:


> Flexi 8 bun -- medium flexi shown.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
LOVE the look!!! I can't wait til I can get a nice bun like that without it being my fake one


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 8, 2011)

I didn't go to class with my son today he doesn't even know where his material is  (he just found it)

Anywho I was putting together my wig schedule and it is as follows for Now  you know that can change like the wind.

January - BLair
February - Delia  
March - Rubie or Vera and Bun
April - Kay (4/30)
May - Kay (TF27)
June - FUnky Chic
July - Rubie/Vera/ BUn
August - Mommy Wig
September - Mommy Wig
October - Fantasia
November - Rubie/Vera/Bun
December - Vanessa my beloved 

For my special dates with my husband I will be changing them to something more for the occassion  most of these wigs are short. LIKE clock work when I get to a certain length I crave short styles. Will work my way through it this time and enjoy variety.


----------



## divachyk (Jan 8, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> I didn't go to class with my son today he doesn't even know where his material is  (he just found it)
> 
> Anywho I was putting together my wig schedule and it is as follows for Now  you know that can change like the wind.
> 
> ...


I must have missed the post. What class does your son have?
In other news: Your wig schedule sounds lovely. Your dh will be like ooh baby every month with you changing it up.


----------



## divachyk (Jan 8, 2011)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> You have beautiful hair, what kinda relaxer do you use?
> I can just tell that your hair is healthy....


You're so sweet. Thank you. I'm stylist dependent for my relaxers right now and she uses Design Essentials Sensitive Scalp which has very mild lye in it (so the stylist says). I look to be self-sufficient soon and I will definitely be looking for ways to obtain this relaxer if/when I self-relax. I love that it doesn't burn my scalp and it softens/straightens the ng very nicely.


----------



## Janet' (Jan 8, 2011)

Hi ladies, still wearing my hair straight but hiding it with hair sticks and buns...I'm thinking that I'm going to wear it straight for one more week and then go back to curly...


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 8, 2011)

divachyk said:


> I must have missed the post. What class does your son have?
> In other news: Your wig schedule sounds lovely. Your dh will be like ooh baby every month with you changing it up.


 

We Sew together


----------



## NikkiQ (Jan 8, 2011)

^^I still want my apron too. That can be my wedding gift lol jk


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 8, 2011)

I didn't forget haven't been back to the store just yet


----------



## PrissyHippie (Jan 8, 2011)

Hello Ladies,
 I will be hiding my hair with Buns. I brought hair toys to jazz my buns up . I will post pictures later.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 8, 2011)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> She is too long for me in general. I feel like my alter ego wearing her. She is not one that I would pick out in general bc of the length but I like her curl/wave pattern. I will post the pic first thing in the morning I promise....


 
Her goes a quick pic just of the curls and the length, like I said earlier she is long like MBL- WL on me and I am 5'5.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 8, 2011)

divachyk said:


> You're so sweet. Thank you. I'm stylist dependent for my relaxers right now and she uses Design Essentials Sensitive Scalp which has very mild lye in it (so the stylist says). I look to be self-sufficient soon and I will definitely be looking for ways to obtain this relaxer if/when I self-relax. I love that it doesn't burn my scalp and it softens/straightens the ng very nicely.


 
Oh I have used DE before when I was in the shops, make me wanna go back to it....


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 8, 2011)

Here goes the rest.....


----------



## LuvLiLocks (Jan 8, 2011)

Hey Ladies, so I got wet and wavy micros as my first protective style of the year. Got them done a few days before New Years Eve. 

My micros regimen is:

1. Regular old Castor oil on my scalp 3-4 times a week

2. Moisturize every other day with S-Curl then...

3. Seal by applying vaseline to the braids where the last few inches of my hair is

4. Moisturizing poo bi-weekly followed by ORS pack for DC

5. Braid nightly

In the pics, I have castor oil on my scalp and moisturized and sealed with the s-curl & vaseline.


----------



## ms.tatiana (Jan 8, 2011)

i am so upset with clair hair, after they told me they did not have the color 1B i canceled my whole order, but now they say they are still sending my other two packs of hair UGHHHHH. i was just going to order from another place but 1 pack of hair is 5.99 and its at least 7 dollars for shipping i'm not having it. guess i will just do what i can with the 2 packs whenever they get here......


on a happier note i will be washing and conditioning my hair and getting it braided tomorrow!!!


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 8, 2011)

I went to Sally's tonight and bought my staple Aphogee 2 minute for 15% off 

I got 4 wig caps
1 elastic Spa Band
1 SPray Bottle
2 Ez Combs
Hydracaps
Turbie Towel 

I am waiting for them to restock on my free mini flat iron 

I am really excited to use my Hydracaps with my Silk Elements and Alter Ego,


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 8, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> I went to Sally's tonight and bought my staple Aphogee 2 minute for 15% off
> 
> I got 4 wig caps
> 1 elastic Spa Band
> ...


 
What did you buy to get a mini flatiron, I got one but I had to by a blowdryer (which I needed). I need some more Aphogee 2 min also but Imma wait until I get some of this other crap out my closet first. I got other stuff that I can also use to replace it at the moment also like the ION stuff in the pump something for treatment....I like it its good.


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 8, 2011)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> What did you buy to get a mini flatiron, I got one but I had to by a blowdryer (which I needed). I need some more Aphogee 2 min also but Imma wait until I get some of this other crap out my closet first. I got other stuff that I can also use to replace it at the moment also like the ION stuff in the pump something for treatment....I like it its good.


 
I had to spend $25 dollars, I have 2/3 of my APhogee 2 minute left and it is only January so I figured I'd re up on that . 
And my accessories pushed me over $25


----------



## divachyk (Jan 8, 2011)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> Here goes the rest.....


Very, very pretty!



ms.tatiana said:


> i am so upset with clair hair, after they told me they did not have the color 1B i canceled my whole order, but now they say they are still sending my other two packs of hair UGHHHHH. i was just going to order from another place but 1 pack of hair is 5.99 and its at least 7 dollars for shipping i'm not having it. guess i will just do what i can with the 2 packs whenever they get here......
> on a happier note i will be washing and conditioning my hair and getting it braided tomorrow!!!


I'm sorry this is happening to you but enjoy giving your hair some TLC.



JJamiah said:


> I went to Sally's tonight and bought my staple Aphogee 2 minute for 15% off
> 
> I got 4 wig caps
> 1 elastic Spa Band
> ...


Are you suppose to be shopping miss? I didn't get a free mini flat iron coupon. Hmm, I think I've been jipped.  Tonight I purchased a few more hair nets (because I wear this over my bun to keep them nicely pinned down) and another tangle teezer.


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 8, 2011)

divachyk said:


> Very, very pretty!
> 
> 
> I'm sorry this is happening to you but enjoy giving your hair some TLC.
> ...


 
Didn't purchase any hair products *conditioner, shampoo's lotions or any of the sort.  other than one staple.

The rest are items and I didn't sign up for that


----------



## divachyk (Jan 9, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> Didn't purchase any hair products *conditioner, shampoo's lotions or any of the sort.  other than one staple.
> 
> The rest are items and I didn't sign up for that


 Just checking miss lady


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 9, 2011)

^^^ & I love you for that, that is what this is all about helping, looking out and working together  

The coupon code is #555366 for the free flat Iron if you spend $25 dollars at sallys  

Take it back and get your free stuff


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Jan 9, 2011)

My roomie thinks I am obsessed with hair LOL But she is very supportive...I am becoming a bit obsessed though  But I tried a braidout with curled ends and it looked like I was a Flyy Girl from In Living Color!!! No lie LMAO Then I combed it and I looked like I was wearing a bouffant from the 60's  I think I curled it too tight with the rollers at the end  So I washed it and did a 2 strand twist out...it was better, but not exactly like I wanted it! But slowly, I am getting better   Here are some pics...the first is my disasterous braidout, the second is my 2 strand twist out and the third & fourth are my NG curlies! The last is my combed out braid out, having me looking like a crazy cat lady, so I took a pic with my 2 kitties to confirm it  The NG curlies make me so happy...so tempted to BC so I can just be curly all over, but I know I would NOT be happy with the length! This challenge will help me make it to at least 18 months


----------



## NikkiQ (Jan 9, 2011)

^^^Cute curlies!!! Fight the feeling to chop. I'll be your transition buddy. I'm 8 months myself and going another year. I wanna have at least enough for a bunny cottontail pony when I do decide to chop lol


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Jan 9, 2011)

Thanks NikkiQ! Yeah...I am doing to fight the urge  I will be 7 months post next week and I don't have nearly enough NG to be satisfied with BC! I'll be your transition buddy! I am going to go to at least December, but since that will be winter and I won't be able to wear wash n go's anyway, my goal is to make it to next May! I'll be 23 months post by then...  Thanks for the encouragement! I just am not very talented with hair styling in general, let alone PS two textures  But I will hang it there and keep learning erplexed


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Jan 9, 2011)

Can't wait until I have enough hair to bun!!!


----------



## NikkiQ (Jan 9, 2011)

LilMissSunshine5 said:


> Thanks NikkiQ! Yeah...I am doing to fight the urge  I will be 7 months post next week and I don't have nearly enough NG to be satisfied with BC! I'll be your transition buddy! I am going to go to at least December, but since that will be winter and I won't be able to wear wash n go's anyway, my goal is to make it to next May! I'll be 23 months post by then...  Thanks for the encouragement! I just am not very talented with hair styling in general, let alone PS two textures  But I will hang it there and keep learning erplexed


 
It's all about trial and error. Gotta give everything a try before you can either perfect it or rule it out all together. Myself, I love to PS with wigs. But secretly I love to do a bantu knot out. I used to do them on my hair when I was completely relaxed and loved the little curly fro I could rock. I haven't tried one since making it this far into the transition, but I will one day.


----------



## ms.tatiana (Jan 9, 2011)

LuvLiLocks said:


> Hey Ladies, so I got wet and wavy micros as my first protective style of the year. Got them done a few days before New Years Eve.
> 
> My micros regimen is:
> 
> ...


 
is this regular braid hair??? or are you using weave hair?? i really like those braids.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 9, 2011)

divachyk said:


> *Very, very pretty!*
> 
> 
> Are you suppose to be shopping miss? I didn't get a free mini flat iron coupon. Hmm, I think I've been jipped.  Tonight I purchased a few more hair nets (because I wear this over my bun to keep them nicely pinned down) *and another tangle teezer*.


 
Thanks, and what the heck is this tangle teezer that I keep hearing of.....?


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 9, 2011)

Just got done mixing me up a garlic concotion to use on my head Monday or Tuesday. I just used 4 cloves of garlic and and some EVOO, may mix in some EVCO too in a sec. I just have it sitting in a bottle marinating until I am ready to use it. Wish me luck it will be my first time using it, plus im shedding like crazy.


----------



## fatimablush (Jan 9, 2011)

i big chopped and my hair still looks horrible.(from heat damage)

my regimen is 

wash once a week
deep condition
apply leave in conditioner under wig
wear skull cap
moisturize scalp once a week
spray homemade conction when around house or going to gym

i am keeping it simple until i get some growth


----------



## divachyk (Jan 9, 2011)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> Just got done mixing me up a garlic concotion to use on my head Monday or Tuesday. I just used 4 cloves of garlic and and some EVOO, may mix in some EVCO too in a sec. I just have it sitting in a bottle marinating until I am ready to use it. Wish me luck it will be my first time using it, plus im shedding like crazy.


Make sure you refrigerate it or the garlic will spoil (or not remain fresh) and will smell awful!  I whip up a batch when I'm ready to use it so I don't have to refrigerate it.



ms_b_haven06 said:


> Thanks, and what the heck is this tangle teezer that I keep hearing of.....?


It's awesome!!! It's used to detangle the hair. JJamiah uses it to detangle wet hair but I find that my hair detangles best (without breakage) when dry after freshly washed/conditioned especially when I'm deep into a stretch. I'm able to detangle without breakage on wet hair after being freshly TUd. The tangle teezer is available at Sally's. Checkout the tangle teezer thread and you'll be sold. http://www.longhaircareforum.com/ha...-discussion/514691-*tangle-teezer*-truth.html



JJamiah said:


> ^^^ & I love you for that, that is what this is all about helping, looking out and working together
> 
> The coupon code is #555366 for the free flat Iron if you spend $25 dollars at sallys
> 
> Take it back and get your free stuff


Ooooh, I'mma do just that.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jan 9, 2011)

My stylist is no longer MIA  Apparently she lost her phone and all her clients numbers in the process.


----------



## divachyk (Jan 9, 2011)

For those that are not quite ready to go 100% wiggy...here's a little more bunning inspiration. 













As always, I used a cut up stocking slathered in condish for the pony and just fanned my hair around and pinned it. And I can't forget the hair net. I know the hair net sounds whack but it really is not noticeable and it keeps the bun looking neat. I buy the very thin hair nets. I go through them very quickly because they are so super thin that even hair pins rip them.

ETA: I relied on bunning to get through the last HYH challenge and I think it worked pretty darn good.


----------



## divachyk (Jan 9, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> It's all about trial and error. Gotta give everything a try before you can either perfect it or rule it out all together. Myself, I love to PS with wigs. But secretly I love to do a bantu knot out. I used to do them on my hair when I was completely relaxed and loved the little curly fro I could rock. I haven't tried one since making it this far into the transition, but I will one day.





JJamiah said:


> ^^^ & I love you for that, that is what this is all about helping, looking out and working together
> 
> The coupon code is #555366 for the free flat Iron if you spend $25 dollars at sallys
> 
> Take it back and get your free stuff


The quoted material above has nothing to do with what I'm asking but it was just a way to alert you that I have a question. When hiding under a wig, what type of wig cap do you use? I have the one that resembles a stocking but I find that it dries my hair out. Is there a better (less drying) wig cap to use?


----------



## Skiggle (Jan 9, 2011)

Are twist outs a protective style?


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 9, 2011)

divachyk said:


> The quoted material above has nothing to do with what I'm asking but it was just a way to alert you that I have a question. When hiding under a wig, what type of wig cap do you use? I have the one that resembles a stocking but I find that it dries my hair out. Is there a better (less drying) wig cap to use?



Amazon.com: Mesh Net WIG CAP LINER One Size Must Have BEIGE/NUDE: Everything Else

I also spray my Nu-gro spray once a week and grease my scalp every so often.

Be careful over doing it as it can cause matting


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Jan 9, 2011)

Looks like it's going to be a snow day tomorrow, as the streets are covered in a blanket of white. I've been cleaning all day and organizing and forgot about my hair. 

I put in 16 braids last night to stretch my hair, but will take them down to lightly blow dry a tad straighter and put in some mini twists.


----------



## aishasoleil (Jan 9, 2011)

Hi! I'm in. A little late, but I really wanted to join! This is my first challenge... and my first post ever here on LHCF! I've been a lurker since 2009, but I only recently finally decided to subscribe and join in on the awesomeness! I will put my starting pics up in the pic thread.


----------



## acapnleo (Jan 9, 2011)

So, I think I am over wigs. I mean, I will wear them here and there, but I don't like the friction... Even with my best efforts, I find that my hair is still catching on the lace  
Also, I don't like the discomfort  I think alot of this has to do with the lace... so maybe its the lace I am over...  I really hoped this would work, but I spend more time fussing with the wig, than if I just went ahead and styled my hair and my whole purpose of implementing the wigs was to reduce manipulation while protecting my hair... Even dh was like "You spend just as much time with those wigs than you did your own hair... I thought this was supposed to cut down time?" erplexed -- He is kinda right 

Oh well, so I just finished washing my hair applied some silk elements foam and some creme of nature argan oil foam and finished off with some GVP Silk Remedy (love that stuff!! )-- and I scrunched it with a t-shirt for the wet/wavy look.

 my 1000th post


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 10, 2011)

I hope you enjoy the challenge



aishasoleil said:


> Hi! I'm in. A little late, but I really wanted to join! This is my first challenge... and my first post ever here on LHCF! I've been a lurker since 2009, but I only recently finally decided to subscribe and join in on the awesomeness! I will put my starting pics up in the pic thread.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 10, 2011)

divachyk said:


> For those that are not quite ready to go 100% wiggy...here's a little more bunning inspiration.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Your buns make me not wanna wear wigs....
I'll bun and wear curl curlformers when Im fresh out a relaxer up to like 4 weeks and the nxt 4 weeks will be wigs. I think I wanna start relaxing at 8 wks instead of 12 wks.....idk yet.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 10, 2011)

divachyk said:


> It's awesome!!! It's used to detangle the hair. JJamiah uses it to detangle wet hair but I find that my hair detangles best (without breakage) when dry after freshly washed/conditioned especially when I'm deep into a stretch. I'm able to detangle without breakage on wet hair after being freshly TUd. The tangle teezer is available at Sally's. Checkout the tangle teezer thread and you'll be sold. http://www.longhaircareforum.com/ha...-discussion/514691-*tangle-teezer*-truth.html


 
I didnt see too many relaxed ladies comment but I might pick that up on my nxt round to Sallys'.


----------



## Rossy2010 (Jan 10, 2011)

divachyk said:


> For those that are not quite ready to go 100% wiggy...here's a little more bunning inspiration.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Your buns are soooo cute. I really really really like them. I cant wait for my hair to be a little bit longer to make such buns. Im also bunning and wearing wigs but i really dont have a huge collection like you ladies have here.


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 10, 2011)

Two weeks and two days to go before removing my braids and I am going to try some of those Divachyc Buns  

Your buns look Awesome!

Rossy you will be there soon enough


----------



## LuvLiLocks (Jan 10, 2011)

ms.tatiana said:


> is this regular braid hair??? or are you using weave hair?? i really like those braids.



It's regular braiding hair, you know, the loose strands that they sell without the weft. I'll see if I can upload a picture of the package.


----------



## aishasoleil (Jan 10, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> I hope you enjoy the challenge



Thank you! Now I'm going back through the thread to catch up with what everyone is doing! I'm seeing some cute buns already! I've never worn a wig before but, geez, it's so tempting! :scratchch


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 10, 2011)

Crickets chirping in this here thread LOL
  

I am sick but where is everyone at   


Off to go play with my wigs


----------



## divachyk (Jan 10, 2011)

Feel better JJ....the crickets are indeed chirping. I'll be back a little later to answer a how-to question about my bun that I go via PM but I will post it here for the benefit of all...see you after I go grocery shopping and cook. hahahaha.


----------



## Long-n-Strong_Naturally (Jan 10, 2011)

divachyk said:


> For those that are not quite ready to go 100% wiggy...here's a little more bunning inspiration.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You really do make some of the most beautiful buns I've seen.


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 10, 2011)

^^^ Told her and I know Diva thought I was just talking but those are some slick buns  I likey! 

ehemmm someone needs to do a tutorial Ehem!


----------



## Long-n-Strong_Naturally (Jan 10, 2011)

I think it's the least she could do after taunting us with their sheer beauty.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 10, 2011)

Girl, you know you can make some beautiful buns!



divachyk said:


> For those that are not quite ready to go 100% wiggy...here's a little more bunning inspiration.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## danigurl18 (Jan 10, 2011)

Still wigging it.. I want to get a few new wigs...


----------



## Evallusion (Jan 10, 2011)

I am now cornrowed under my wig.  Originally I was wearing 2 strand twists underneath but let me tell you...these cornrows feel soooooo much better!  My scalp can breathe, lol.

I'm thinking about trying to make an attempt at crochet braids sometime soon.  It seems so easy but I'm super scared I'm gonna mess it up


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 10, 2011)

Evallusion said:


> I'm thinking about trying to make an attempt at crochet braids sometime soon. It seems so easy but I'm super scared I'm gonna mess it up


 
I was just saying the same thing!  I really want to give them a try, but I'd much rather pay someone else to do it.  I'm just too lazy to do them myself.


----------



## Long-n-Strong_Naturally (Jan 10, 2011)

Evallusion said:


> I am now cornrowed under my wig.  Originally I was wearing 2 strand twists underneath but let me tell you...these cornrows feel soooooo much better!  My scalp can breathe, lol.
> 
> I'm thinking about trying to make an attempt at crochet braids sometime soon.  It seems so easy but I'm super scared I'm gonna mess it up



Show us a pic of your results, if you do.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 10, 2011)

I crocheted my hair 3 times and it came out too cute...Let me see if I can find pics.


----------



## acapnleo (Jan 10, 2011)

wore my hair in a bun... I have an event this weekend... but I have no idea what I am going to do with my hair... :scratchch


----------



## reeko43 (Jan 10, 2011)

:scratchchMy third year wedding anniversary is next week.  Wonder if DH will mind if I wig it through the festivities? :scratchch


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 10, 2011)

Really cant see the part area but its the concept of...this was my Miami vacation hair


----------



## divachyk (Jan 10, 2011)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> Your buns make me not wanna wear wigs....
> I'll bun and wear curl curlformers when Im fresh out a relaxer up to like 4 weeks and the nxt 4 weeks will be wigs. I think I wanna start relaxing at 8 wks instead of 12 wks.....idk yet.


I have 2 presentable wigs and have worn them zero times! I talked a good game but haven't worn them yet. I love my buns. I'm uncomfy in wigs but I promise to rock them before this challenge is over. I purchased them toward the end of the last HYH challenge with the intent to use them for this challenge but um....haven't yet. I TU at 10 weeks. I went 16 weeks before and that was way too long. I experienced breakage because the stylist didn't know how to work with that much ng. 10 weeks is about the max I can go without sending my stylist in a panic attack. I will work to stretch longer when I find a stylist that can work with the ng without causing breakage.



Rossy2010 said:


> Your buns are soooo cute. I really really really like them. I cant wait for my hair to be a little bit longer to make such buns. Im also bunning and wearing wigs but i really dont have a huge collection like you ladies have here.


You'll get there. Edaluv has a nice tutorial on how to bun to not make it look "boney" I think she calls it. She's quite dramatic but provides good info on bunning. YouTube - Quick 2 minute hair bun



JJamiah said:


> Two weeks and two days to go before removing my braids and I am going to try some of those Divachyc Buns
> 
> Your buns look Awesome!
> 
> Rossy you will be there soon enough


Thank you darling!!! I'm sure you're buns would smoke my little biddy buns.



JJamiah said:


> ^^^ Told her and I know Diva thought I was just talking but those are some slick buns  I likey!
> 
> ehemmm someone needs to do a tutorial Ehem!


A yt vid? NOT. I'll be ready to fight if someone come up in there criticizing me. No thank you!! Ppl are mean and I have feelings and some days doggone it, they are fragile (sad but true).


----------



## divachyk (Jan 10, 2011)

My buns are not stuffed; it's all mine... the key to a juicy bun is to loosely fan the hair around. The tighter you fan the hair, the smaller the bun. The looser you fan the hair, the juicier the bun. My buns take on a whole new level of plumpness (is that word?) when I bun on curly hair after roller setting my hair.  

Bun How To:

(1) Pony my hair using a cut up stocking slathered in condish. Right now I'm using NTM Silk Touch on the stocking because I'm trying to use this product up but normally I spritz the stocking with Scurl. Using a cut up stocking is not as harsh as a rubber band or some other type of elastic. The condish ensures the stocking doesn't dry out my hair and cause breakage.

(2) Loosely fan the hair around in a circle to create the look of a bun*

(3) Pin it down with goody pins





*See the 1:50 mark. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HVJc2...eature=related to get a general idea of how my fan begins before I create the bun. 

After the pony is in, I position my hair in a fanned out peacock looking style just like she has hers EXCEPT I don't use second rubber band/stocking/elastic of any kind to create my bun. Instead, I fan/wrap my hair around and around in a circular motion to form a bun. 

If you can't wrap your hair into a bun, try this -- hold your hand in the center of the pony like she does at the 2:04 mark and then fan/wrap your hair around and around to form a bun. 

I then put a hair net (can't forget this vital item) over the bun to keep it looking neat and secure the bun with pins (the pins are placed in the bun after the hair net is on).

SN: I only brush my hair to pull it up into a pony. I use a very soft bristle brush. I don't brush or comb the hair hanging like she shows in the vid. I use my hands only. Some days my bun is lumpy, but oh well...the hair net hides the imperfections.

I moisturize/seal daily. Moisturizer: Bee Mine Balanced Cream Moisturizer.  Seal: Avocado oil. Right now I'm freshly TUd so the edges may be slightly deceiving but I use Bee Mine Curly Butter to lay down the edges - front and back. I love this stuff! 

Does this help ladies? If not, perhaps I can get the dh to take step by step pics of how it's done 'cause I'm not ready to make a yt vid just yet. 

Let me know if I didn't explain something good enough and I'll try again!


----------



## divachyk (Jan 10, 2011)

reeko43 said:


> :scratchchMy third year wedding anniversary is next week.  Wonder if DH will mind if I wig it through the festivities? :scratchch


It's not the wig he's worried with.  j/k. Happy anniversary!


----------



## reeko43 (Jan 10, 2011)

divachyk said:


> It's not the wig he's worried with.  j/k. Happy anniversary!


----------



## Ijanei (Jan 11, 2011)

I swear I'm loving this sew-in this time. I woke up really thinking it was my damn hair 
it's so thick. I do a quick sloppy WG bun daily. I love it! PPL didn't even know it was a weave


----------



## brg240 (Jan 11, 2011)

aww ladies I can't wear my wigs </3 my mom is to busy to braid my hair so I'm trying to teach myself but i swear my hands and hair hate me. 

I've just been wearing buns, i was really hoping to protect my hair from the weather and stop manipulating it. maybe in the summer.


----------



## divachyk (Jan 11, 2011)

brg240 said:


> aww ladies I can't wear my wigs </3 my mom is to busy to braid my hair so I'm trying to teach myself but i swear my hands and hair hate me.
> 
> I've just been wearing buns, i was really hoping to protect my hair from the weather and stop manipulating it. maybe in the summer.


You work that bun and show us some eye candy.


----------



## divachyk (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm recruiting bunners up in this thread. We have a lot of folks getting wiggy...where's all my bunners??? (just having a little challenge fun). I'm smelling a inter-challenge challenge. Wiggy's vs Bunners.  Who gets the most growth?!?!? :scratchch j/k...don't want us up in here throwing 'bows and junk.


----------



## brg240 (Jan 11, 2011)

divachyk said:


> You work that bun and show us some eye candy.



haha I will, I love the bun in your sig too. I'll try to remember to take some pics, maybe I'll try a new bun today.


----------



## Evallusion (Jan 11, 2011)

divachyk said:


> I'm recruiting bunners up in this thread. We have a lot of folks getting wiggy...where's all my bunners??? (just having a little challenge fun). I'm smelling a inter-challenge challenge. Wiggy's vs Bunners.  Who gets the most growth?!?!? :scratchch j/k...don't want us up in here throwing 'bows and junk.



Too funny.


----------



## Janet' (Jan 11, 2011)

Enloying my second day off and definitely "hiding my hair" under this bonnet!!!! Morning Ladies


----------



## divachyk (Jan 11, 2011)

Janet' said:


> Enloying my second day off and definitely "hiding my hair" under this bonnet!!!! Morning Ladies


Snow day, perhaps?


----------



## jerseygurl (Jan 11, 2011)

Evallusion said:


> I am now cornrowed under my wig.  Originally I was wearing 2 strand twists underneath but let me tell you...these cornrows feel soooooo much better!  My scalp can breathe, lol.
> 
> I'm thinking about trying to make an attempt at crochet braids sometime soon.  It seems so easy but I'm super scared I'm gonna mess it up





Ms_CoCo37 said:


> I was just saying the same thing!  I really want to give them a try, but I'd much rather pay someone else to do it.  I'm just too lazy to do them myself.



Ain't no way to mess up crochet braids, ladies lol. It's very easy to do. Just decide on the hair and crochet away. When you finish shape it up, cut it if you need to and you're done.


----------



## PrissyHippie (Jan 11, 2011)

divachyk said:


> I'm recruiting bunners up in this thread. We have a lot of folks getting wiggy...where's all my bunners??? (just having a little challenge fun). I'm smelling a inter-challenge challenge. Wiggy's vs Bunners.  Who gets the most growth?!?!? :scratchch j/k...don't want us up in here throwing 'bows and junk.



Hola....I am a loyal Bunner. Bunning is my style of choice for this challenge. I do want to try a wig or sew-in but..I am scared. te he he


----------



## KurlyNinja (Jan 11, 2011)

Still under my wig... I wonder how many times I can wash and DC before I have to redo this cornrows... How long do you ladies usually keep your cornrows in?


----------



## NikkiQ (Jan 11, 2011)

Thinking about taking a LHCF hiatus for a while until after the wedding. Just not feeling like dealing with my hair very much these days. I don't have time to deal with it or focus on it really.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 11, 2011)

reeko43 said:


> :scratchchMy third year wedding anniversary is next week. Wonder if DH will mind if I wig it through the festivities? :scratchch


 
Happy Anniversary!!!



ms_b_haven06 said:


> Really cant see the part area but its the concept of...this was my Miami vacation hair


 
These look great! Did you do them yourself?



Ijanei said:


> I swear I'm loving this sew-in this time. I woke up really thinking it was my damn hair
> it's so thick. I do a quick sloppy WG bun daily. I love it! PPL didn't even know it was a weave


 
Girl, you're so silly! I'm glad you're enjoying it this time around.



divachyk said:


> I'm recruiting bunners up in this thread. We have a lot of folks getting wiggy...where's all my bunners??? (just having a little challenge fun). I'm smelling a inter-challenge challenge. Wiggy's vs Bunners.  Who gets the most growth?!?!? :scratchch j/k...don't want us up in here throwing 'bows and junk.


 
You know I'm all for bunning! Team Buns! Team Buns! Team Buns!

To the Wiggys...DON'T START NONE WON'T BE NONE!!!!oke::buttkick:


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 11, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> Thinking about taking a LHCF hiatus for a while until after the wedding. Just not feeling like dealing with my hair very much these days. I don't have time to deal with it or focus on it really.


 
AWWWW...I'll miss seeing your crazy posts.

I totally understand.  You have a lot going on right now, and I know it's hard trying to take care of business and focus on hair.  At least you're using low manipulation by hiding it...and of course, we'll be here when you return.

When is the wedding?


----------



## NikkiQ (Jan 11, 2011)

It's on 9/10/11. Idk what it is, but lately I don't want to post in the threads b/c I can't relate to anybody much these days. I'm transitioning and don't really have a close person to talk to and now trying to plan a wedding in 8 months...just too much to try to take on at once, ya know?


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 11, 2011)

This is day two of being snowed/iced in.  I'm about to lose my mind.  Thank goodness for the internet.  Right now, I'm having the worse hair day.  My hair looks like .  I'm about to hit the showers and wash it, and then follow up with my Alter Ego DC.  This is my first time trying it so we'll see.  I plan on sitting under the steamer for about an hour.  I'm hoping to look like .  We'll see.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 11, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> It's on 9/10/11. Idk what it is, but lately I don't want to post in the threads b/c I can't relate to anybody much these days. I'm transitioning and don't really have a close person to talk to and now trying to plan a wedding in 8 months...just too much to try to take on at once, ya know?


 
I understand exactly what you mean.  That's why I took a hiatus myself for a while.  Good thing JJamiah stayed on my case while I was gone.  Otherwise, I would have totally neglected my hair.  As far as transitioning goes, if you have any questions, I would be happy to help if I can.

I know planning a wedding is a LOT of work.  Time will fly by and the big day will be here before you know it.  My advice is to delegate, delegate, delegate!  Don't be afraid to put your MOH and Bridesmaids to work.  That's what they're there for.  

Definitely don't stress yourself out over things that are beyond your control.  Let it go, let it flow...

Have you picked your dress out yet?


----------



## NikkiQ (Jan 11, 2011)

My dress and bridesmaid dresses are picked out. I'm going to a few places today to check out their sample sales. If I can pay $200 instead of $700 for it, I'm all for it lol.

I might have to take you up on that offer for transitioning advice. I'm 8 months in and need as much encouragement as possible from someone that's actually been through it, ya know? Everyone I know is relaxed so I don't think they can relate very well to what is going on with this head of hair lol


----------



## divachyk (Jan 11, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> It's on 9/10/11. Idk what it is, but lately I don't want to post in the threads b/c I can't relate to anybody much these days. I'm transitioning and don't really have a close person to talk to and now trying to plan a wedding in 8 months...just too much to try to take on at once, ya know?


You will always relate to us. You're just in a funk right now. We love you! We understand if a hiatus is in store but COME BACK when you are married up and ready to "go hard in the paint" again. Chin up, things will work out. 



Ms_CoCo37 said:


> This is day two of being snowed/iced in. I'm about to lose my mind. Thank goodness for the internet. Right now, I'm having the worse hair day. My hair looks like . I'm about to hit the showers and wash it, and then follow up with my Alter Ego DC. This is my first time trying it so we'll see. I plan on sitting under the steamer for about an hour. I'm hoping to look like . We'll see.


Did you have time to plan where you run out get food, etc and stock up? I live in a hurricane environment and we have time to prepare. Rarely ever snows here so we don't have that to consider. I guess preparations are about the same though with ensuring you have food, water, the basics.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 11, 2011)

divachyk said:


> I'm recruiting bunners up in this thread. We have a lot of folks getting wiggy...where's all my bunners??? (just having a little challenge fun). I'm smelling a inter-challenge challenge. Wiggy's vs Bunners.  Who gets the most growth?!?!? :scratchch j/k...don't want us up in here throwing 'bows and junk.


 
I want in... dont start nothing DC, cause I gets DOWN with the buns. Im still new to this wiggy stuff but its growning on me. Imma do a bun today for you before I was my hair cause my hair is a crazy and needs to be washed.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 11, 2011)

jerseygurl said:


> *Ain't no way to mess up crochet braids*, ladies lol. It's very easy to do. Just decide on the hair and crochet away. When you finish shape it up, cut it if you need to and you're done.


 
Oh yes it is...I have seen some ugly sessions. Its all in the part area and in the front. Like for instance if I want my part in a certain area I will do like 12 braids str8 back and the 4 thats closer to the part area (2 on each side) will be smaller and closer together. And also on them 4 braids I make sure that I have the inserted hair in back to back and close together while the other 8 braids might only have 6 inserted hairs. I try to do a pattern to make sure that the hair is even on both side...

Ex: 12 braids...braids closest to ear on both sides will have 4 hairs. Next up going towards the center will have 6, 8 and so forth. You can always go back in and add hair its harder trying to take it out though. I also always do my center 4 braids first cause with the way I do them most of the part volume will come from there and basically hide the other braids meaning I dont have to add much later.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 11, 2011)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> These look great! Did you do them yourself?


 
Yes ma'am I did. I use the method that they use on YT.


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 11, 2011)

Oh boy  you bunners  

Wigging and Lacing up in hrrrr!


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 11, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> *It's on 9/10/11*. Idk what it is, but lately I don't want to post in the threads b/c I can't relate to anybody much these days. I'm transitioning and don't really have a close person to talk to and now trying to plan a wedding in 8 months...just too much to try to take on at once, ya know?


 
Are we invited, I promise to wear a cute bun.....Please please please


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 11, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> Oh boy  you bunners
> 
> Wigging and Lacing up in hrrrr!


 
Hold up boo. You dont want none, we ready to go anytime anywhere....
IDK why Im talking cause Im on both side LOL


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 11, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> My dress and bridesmaid dresses are picked out. I'm going to a few places today to check out their sample sales. *If I can pay $200 instead of $700 for it*, I'm all for it lol.
> 
> I might have to take you up on that offer for transitioning advice. I'm 8 months in and need as much encouragement as possible from someone that's actually been through it, ya know? Everyone I know is relaxed so I don't think they can relate very well to what is going on with this head of hair lol


 
I know that's right!!!  Girl, you better get in where you fit in with those dresses!  I'd take $200 over $700 any day!

As far as the transitioning goes, in the beginning it wasn't that hard.  I was already stretching for six months at a time (prior to this board I didn't know it had a name), and I would do rollersets and wrap until it started getting harder for me to blend the two textures.  Then I started going to the Dominican salon for a rollerset and blowout.  My hair would last for up to two weeks at a time, and I always got a DC.  I maintained by keeping my hair wrapped.  Surprisingly my hair was very healthy.  Finally, I stumbled across this board and joined.  A few months later (on my two year transitioning anniversary) I did my BC.  I haven't looked back since.

My main transitioning styles were:

Rollersets
Trips to the Dominican Salon
Braids/Braidouts
Buns

As a natural, I still have my challenges, but I have absolutely no regrets.  Feel free to PM me any time you have any questions.  If I can think of anything else, I'll let you know.


----------



## lushlady (Jan 11, 2011)

divachyk said:


> I'm recruiting bunners up in this thread. We have a lot of folks getting wiggy...where's all my bunners??? (just having a little challenge fun). I'm smelling a inter-challenge challenge. Wiggy's vs Bunners.  Who gets the most growth?!?!? :scratchch j/k...don't want us up in here throwing 'bows and junk.


 
I'm a bunner in the spring and summer, but now is my time for wigs and weaves.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 11, 2011)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> Yes ma'am I did. I use the method that they use on YT.


 

Off to YT for tutorials!:creatures


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 11, 2011)

divachyk said:


> Did you have time to plan where you run out get food, etc and stock up? I live in a hurricane environment and we have time to prepare. Rarely ever snows here so we don't have that to consider. I guess preparations are about the same though with ensuring you have food, water, the basics.


 
Girl, my only concern was finding some firewood and some peanut butter so we could make some peanut butter cookies.Those were my emergency rations.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 11, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> Oh boy  you bunners
> 
> Wigging and Lacing up in hrrrr!


 
Brrrrraaaaannnnnnggggg it!  Bunners unite!!!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 11, 2011)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> Are we invited, I promise to wear a cute bun.....Please please please


 

OOOOOH!  We could have our own HYH section!   
Your guest would be like, "who's side of the family are they on?"


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 11, 2011)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> Hold up boo. You dont want none, we ready to go anytime anywhere....
> IDK why Im talking cause Im on both side LOL





Ms_CoCo37 said:


> Brrrrraaaaannnnnnggggg it!  Bunners unite!!!


:swordfigh:gotroasted:     :locks: :mob: :mob: :mob:    :whipped:

I am ready for you bunners  LOL


----------



## Janet' (Jan 11, 2011)

^^^^^Hahahahahahaha!!!! You guys are too funny!!!


----------



## Kamilla16 (Jan 11, 2011)

Definitely count me in!!! Starting length is APL...Aiming for Full APL by May 14th for my Nursing Graduation!!! Currently in Kinky twists. Will post pics later 
**Starting pic is my Avatar, July 2010


----------



## jerseygurl (Jan 11, 2011)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> Oh yes it is...I have seen some ugly sessions. Its all in the part area and in the front. Like for instance if I want my part in a certain area I will do like 12 braids str8 back and the 4 thats closer to the part area (2 on each side) will be smaller and closer together. And also on them 4 braids I make sure that I have the inserted hair in back to back and close together while the other 8 braids might only have 6 inserted hairs. I try to do a pattern to make sure that the hair is even on both side...
> 
> Ex: 12 braids...braids closest to ear on both sides will have 4 hairs. Next up going towards the center will have 6, 8 and so forth. You can always go back in and add hair its harder trying to take it out though. I also always do my center 4 braids first cause with the way I do them most of the part volume will come from there and basically hide the other braids meaning I dont have to add much later.



I still think they are not that hard to do. I don't like to count 4 hairs here and 6 there. I place few hairs at the ear area and fill up as I go, I try not to count I just eyeball the fullness. For the part area, BlackMasterPiece has a nice braiding pattern if you want a part. 

Your crochets are nice , me likey.

@ NikkiQ: Girl take a haitus if you want, just know that we are here to help. As one who planned her own wedding, I know what you are going through. I delegated a lot of things to my sisters and it helped me a lot. 

I got married back in Nigeria, all I did on this end was buy my dress and the bridesmaids and flower girls' dresses, did the invitations. My sister and DH found the hall, church and together we planned the menu and my sister took care of the catering.

I'm also transitioning 13 months posts, feel free to PM me if you have issues, questions or want to vent


----------



## Long-n-Strong_Naturally (Jan 11, 2011)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> This is day two of being snowed/iced in.  I'm about to lose my mind.  Thank goodness for the internet.  Right now, I'm having the worse hair day.  My hair looks like .  I'm about to hit the showers and wash it, and then follow up with my Alter Ego DC.  This is my first time trying it so we'll see.  I plan on sitting under the steamer for about an hour.  I'm hoping to look like .  We'll see.



Hold up, Atlanta is snowed/iced in? How much snow are we talking? I was living/teaching there from 2007 until just this past summer. There were about 1-2 snow days a year while I was there, but never 2 in a row. Are you serious?


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Jan 11, 2011)

Yall have me cracking up today! I got a hair compliment today and it made me happy  Maybe PS won't be so bad after all  I am learning about my hair and improving my skills here...YAY!   I am too lazy to wash my hair tonight, but I will co wash and DC tomorrow. I just got a heated conditioning cap and am so excited to use it for DC tomorrow   Thinking of doing a rollerset, but I may save that for the weekend  Since I have never done it before, it may be a catastrophe waiting to happen :burning:


----------



## divachyk (Jan 11, 2011)

Yall been getting crunk up in here while I've been at work all day.  Immediately after work (my day job), I had to rush to class (my 2nd gig). Tonight was the first night of class and it's always so awkward. The students sit and look at you look at you like what kind of teacher you're gonna be. 



ms_b_haven06 said:


> Hold up boo. You dont want none, we ready to go anytime anywhere....
> IDK why Im talking cause Im on both side LOL


All I thought of was Sheree(sp) from HWOA -- who gon' check me boo. 



JJamiah said:


> Oh boy  you bunners
> 
> Wigging and Lacing up in hrrrr!


Do make me bring out the Rocky Balboa swing. 



Ms_CoCo37 said:


> Brrrrraaaaannnnnnggggg it!  Bunners unite!!!


You are too much girly.



Ms_CoCo37 said:


> OOOOOH!  We could have our own HYH section!
> Your guest would be like, "who's side of the family are they on?"


I know right? Plus, we need to interview Mr. NikkiQ to ensure he passes "go" before she says "I do." 



LilMissSunshine5 said:


> Yall have me cracking up today! I got a hair compliment today and it made me happy  Maybe PS won't be so bad after all  I am learning about my hair and improving my skills here...YAY!   I am too lazy to wash my hair tonight, but I will co wash and DC tomorrow. I just got a heated conditioning cap and am so excited to use it for DC tomorrow   Thinking of doing a rollerset, but I may save that for the weekend  Since I have never done it before, it may be a catastrophe waiting to happen :burning:


The wiggy's that's getting jiggy with it don't want none. lol. They know they want to be all up on the bunners that always stay stunt'n.


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 11, 2011)

^^^ hahahah
My hair is always sharp and done, no stress, no mess but always fun!

The wiggys get jiggy and bun's get NONE 

Short and Sassy always classy
Long and fun you don't want none! (zoro snap and a circle) LOLOLOL


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Jan 11, 2011)

^^^I literally laughed out loud!!!  Yall are hilarious...why was my silly butt trying to sing along with you in my head JJamiah?!?! Time for bed


----------



## acapnleo (Jan 11, 2011)

failed curly-q braid out today... went into a ponytail, that turned into a bun... erplexed

OMG, a couple of days left and I still have no clue... This is a corporate event and I really want to look nice... I may have to use a pass... still need a pedicure... tweeze my brows... and I am still not 100% about the outfit I purchased (but I think the shoes are cute -- but cannot happen without pedicure )

And over the last week or so, I DONT feel like doing much to my hair... I don't know what's going on with me ... Maybe its the cold and the fact that climbing out of bed early in the AM is so hard, when staying in bed under the covers feels so good  Whatever, it is... I gotta get it together


----------



## divachyk (Jan 11, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> ^^^ hahahah
> My hair is always sharp and done, no stress, no mess but always fun!
> 
> The wiggys get jiggy and bun's get NONE
> ...


You are too clever for me. I never could freestyle. That's that NY/NJ coming out in you....you sure you haven't been showcased on Freestyle Fri (106 & Park). 



LilMissSunshine5 said:


> ^^^I literally laughed out loud!!!  Yall are hilarious...why was my silly butt trying to sing along with you in my head JJamiah?!?! Time for bed


Bring some lyrics....get in on this!


----------



## reeko43 (Jan 11, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> Thinking about taking a LHCF hiatus for a while until after the wedding. Just not feeling like dealing with my hair very much these days. I don't have time to deal with it or focus on it really.


 
I understand your stress.  It seems like yesterday that I was planning my wedding and relocation.  Wedding Friday, leave for honeymoon saturday, come back Thursday, road trip with my belongings 700 miles away on Friday 

Weddings are so stressful. Do what you gotta do!  After the dust settles, you will have more time for hair and to enjoy the forum. Will miss your posts if you take a break but will look forward to you coming back.


----------



## reeko43 (Jan 11, 2011)

I want to bun so bad!!!  I have tried but I am self conscious about my forehead!  Never used gels/puddings before. I used to be able to get my hair to lay down with water and a scarf.  Now, my ng is getting too out of hand for that   Will keep an eye on the bunners here and the bunning threads.  Thanks for the posted fanning method for the bun.  Maybe I will try that one day and not think about my fifth head!


----------



## divachyk (Jan 12, 2011)

reeko43 said:


> I want to bun so bad!!!  I have tried but I am self conscious about my forehead!  Never used gels/puddings before. I used to be able to get my hair to lay down with water and a scarf.  Now, my ng is getting too out of hand for that   Will keep an eye on the bunners here and the bunning threads.  Thanks for the posted fanning method for the bun.  Maybe I will try that one day and not think about my fifth head!


I was never fond of my forehead either to be honest. But over time, I got over it. When my adult acne flared up, I really got over my forehead quickly because all my time and energy was focused toward acne. I started bunning to get my hair out of my face in an effort to improve my acne. My acne is far better now than what it was last year but bunning is just a way of life now. Once you start bunning, you'll build up the confidence you need and you'll definitely forget all about your forehead after you get a couple of bun compliments.  Trust me.


----------



## divachyk (Jan 12, 2011)

Kamilla16 said:


> Definitely count me in!!! Starting length is APL...Aiming for Full APL by May 14th for my Nursing Graduation!!! Currently in Kinky twists. Will post pics later
> **Starting pic is my Avatar, July 2010


congrats in advance on graduating!


----------



## reeko43 (Jan 12, 2011)

divachyk said:


> Once you start bunning, you'll build up the confidence you need and you'll definitely forget all about your forehead after you get a couple of bun compliments.  Trust me.


 
I am going to trust you on this and try some buns when I crawl from under my wig!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 12, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> :swordfigh:gotroasted:    :locks: :mob: :mob: :mob:    :whipped:
> 
> I am ready for you bunners  LOL


 
What chu got???!!!          



Janet' said:


> ^^^^^Hahahahahahaha!!!! You guys are too funny!!!


 
Janet', I'm putting you on team Bunners!



Kamilla16 said:


> Definitely count me in!!! Starting length is APL...Aiming for Full APL by May 14th for my Nursing Graduation!!! Currently in Kinky twists. Will post pics later
> **Starting pic is my Avatar, July 2010


 
Welcome to the challenge!



Long-n-Strong_Naturally said:


> Hold up, Atlanta is snowed/iced in? How much snow are we talking? I was living/teaching there from 2007 until just this past summer. There were about 1-2 snow days a year while I was there, but never 2 in a row. Are you serious?


 
Girl, yes!  In some areas we got 9" of snow.  We got about 5" where I am.  The problem we're having isn't so much the snow as it is the ice.  All of our major streets and highways are frozen solid, and whatever snow that has melted into slush has become sheets of ice.  It's a hot mess down here.  We have another arctic blast that's supposed to come through again tonight.  Hopefully, it won't be too bad tomorrow...


----------



## divachyk (Jan 12, 2011)

Hey Bunners -  I think we need some personalized tshirts to make Team Bun official....lol. It should say, "Got Buns?"  Hahaha

Sent via DroidX using LHCF app


----------



## Quita3514 (Jan 12, 2011)

I'm in!!! I will be wigging it up with a lacefront. In between I will be following cathy howse method of washing and deep conditioning every 3 to 4 days. 
www.startinfromsquareone.blogspot.com


----------



## DarkChyld (Jan 12, 2011)

I got my weave installed on Monday. The majority of my hair is hidden except for my edges and bang area. I'll add pictures to the HYH picture thread when my camera decides to act right.


----------



## Rossy2010 (Jan 12, 2011)

Thank you divachyk Im rocking my first pre-juicy bun better watch out... I m gonna give you some tough competition n future . Its not so smooth and perfect coz I only comb my hair on wash days only but Im loving it.

I had to post a pic. we all love pics HUH!


----------



## ojemba (Jan 12, 2011)

divachyk said:


> Hey Bunners - I think we need some personalized tshirts to make Team Bun official....lol. It should say, "Got Buns?" Hahaha
> 
> Sent via DroidX using LHCF app


 

Your buns are oh so juicy. But i'll be wigging then braiding when I get to 10 weeks post. This worked for me during my last HYH Challenge. I may try bunning (if i'm promised to have juicy buns like yours) next challenge. 

Good luck and happy healthy hair growing.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 12, 2011)

Very nice bun, and I'm loving your hair candy!  Team Bunners all the way!


Rossy2010 said:


> Thank you divachyk Im rocking my first pre-juicy bun better watch out... I m gonna give you some tough competition n future . Its not so smooth and perfect coz I only comb my hair on wash days only but Im loving it.
> 
> I had to post a pic. we all love pics HUH!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 12, 2011)

DarkChyld said:


> I got my weave installed on Monday. The majority of my hair is hidden except for my edges and bang area. I'll add pictures to the HYH picture thread when my camera decides to act right.


 
Can't wait to see pix of your install!


----------



## jade998 (Jan 12, 2011)

I am joining too. I have been unofficially doing this, so I want to join this to keep me accountable.

Method: Bunning and no flat ironing. Just wash and bun

3 Passes: 
March - My sister's birthday
May - My Birthday
Another - Not allocated yet

I will post bun pictures later today and starting lenght. Will use the front part to be able to measure properly.

Aim - Thicker hair and retain lenght


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 12, 2011)

divachyk said:


> You are too clever for me. I never could freestyle. That's that NY/NJ coming out in you....you sure you haven't been showcased on Freestyle Fri (106 & Park).
> 
> 
> Bring some lyrics....get in on this!



I used to work with some of those comedians actually LOL, so it was in the blood. Plus my hubby is like Comedy Central  I think that is why we last so long, we can    and for me that is a cure for most anything.


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 12, 2011)

Rossy2010 said:


> Thank you divachyk Im rocking my first pre-juicy bun better watch out... I m gonna give you some tough competition n future . Its not so smooth and perfect coz I only comb my hair on wash days only but Im loving it.
> 
> I had to post a pic. we all love pics HUH!




:woohoo: YES YES YES, you grow girl! that is awesome. 

I think that the bunning will be great for you; don't pull tight, keep your hair moisturized for sure. I don't want ANY SET backs mam. 

Awesome I am so happy!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 12, 2011)

jade998 said:


> I am joining too. I have been unofficially doing this, so I want to join this to keep me accountable.
> 
> Method: Bunning and no flat ironing. Just wash and bun
> 
> ...


 
YAY Another Bunner! Welcome to the challenge!


----------



## Rossy2010 (Jan 12, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> :woohoo: YES YES YES, you grow girl! that is awesome.
> 
> I think that the bunning will be great for you; don't pull tight, keep your hair moisturized for sure. I don't want ANY SET backs mam.
> 
> Awesome I am so happy!


 
Thank you!!!

Im treating it very gently like an old lace for sure... giving those setbacks a no welcome sign . I used a side comb and one pin . If I see any shedding, I will revert to my simple skeleton buns

Im Team Bunners for sure.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 12, 2011)

divachyk said:


> I was never fond of my forehead either to be honest. But over time, I got over it. When my adult acne flared up, I really got over my forehead quickly because all my time and energy was focused toward acne. I started bunning to get my hair out of my face in an effort to improve my acne. My acne is far better now than what it was last year but bunning is just a way of life now. Once you start bunning, you'll build up the confidence you need and you'll definitely forget all about your forehead after you get a couple of bun compliments.  Trust me.


 
Lets not talk about foreheads...cause I got a 5, dont act like yall dont see it in them pics LOL. I have that same problem but I dont even worry about it now. I just dress other stuff up like make sure my brows on point and my eye makeup is awww, so therefore cant no one say anything about Ms B. Yea she got a big ol forehead but she cute with it LOL


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 12, 2011)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> YAY Another Bunner! Welcome to the challenge!



I am about to leave you Ms.COCO and go off to the Wig Challenge where I will be greeted with open Arms


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 12, 2011)

Rossy2010 said:


> Thank you!!!
> 
> Im treating it very gently like an old lace for sure... giving those setbacks a no welcome sign . I used a side comb and one pin . If I see any shedding, I will revert to my simple skeleton buns
> 
> Im Team Bunners for sure.




Ross that sounds awesome and from here I see nothing but up for you. I love it like and Old Lace, Like the Delicate flower that it is.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 12, 2011)

divachyk said:


> Hey Bunners - I think we need some personalized tshirts to make Team Bun official....lol. It should say, "Got Buns?" Hahaha
> 
> Sent via DroidX using LHCF app


 
That would be cute and my butt who sure as heck where it. Like how the naturals got the shirts with the fros, we need one. She can be a silhouettein black but her hair candy has to be colored pink or red rhinestones. CCUURRTTTEEEE!


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 12, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> I am about to leave you Ms.COCO and go off to the Wig Challenge where I will be greeted with open Arms


 
NOOOOO....Hush anyways its ghost town over there, you dont want that do you? We bunners promise to be nice LOL, dont forget you can still get it though.


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 12, 2011)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> What chu got???!!!



 wned: :whipgirl: :whipgirl::whipped: :whipped::gunner7::gunner7:  :axehunter::axehunter:  

DId you like the Alter EGO???????????


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 12, 2011)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> NOOOOO....Hush anyways its ghost town over there, you dont want that do you? We bunners promise to be nice LOL, dont forget you can still get it though.




I just gave mscoco some   :swordfigh:swordfigh:swordfigh        :mob: :mob:  :mob: :mob: :mob: :mob: :mob: :mob: :mob: :mob: :killlurk: :killlurk: :killlurk: :killlurk:

You bunners look out, I got my :eye: on you and I am a Wig wearer till the end! 

We will see in June Muhahahahahahahaha


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 12, 2011)

^^^ I am so loving the color this thread has going on   all I see is red and yellow. 

I am in today It is My Bday, won't celebrate until this weekend  :woohoo:

On another NOte MY GRAND newphew is being born today  :woohoo: So I have a family member to share my bday with. Right now she is 7cm.


----------



## miss cosmic (Jan 12, 2011)

I undid my crochet braids after 5 weeks. Then before I undid the cornrows, I couldn't decide how to go about detangling. Would I wash in the cornrows then detangle damp hair with conditioner for slip? Undo the rows, wash and detangle? Undo the rows, detangle dry and then wash? I know, seems like I was losing my mind.
Anyhoo, I decided to undo one row at a time, detangle with my modified denman and then add conditioner and run the denman thru again to spread condish. This was working well. 
Third row I started thinking maybe I was breaking my hair by detangling dry, so I added condish before running the denman thru. Not a good idea. My hair matted up instantly, guess from the moisture, and I had a job detangling that section. 
After I was thru detangling I put my hair into 8 or 9 loose twists and co-washed. The sections came undone but my hair didn't tangle.
I then blowdried on low using a wide-tooth comb, then divided my hair into four rows, flattwisted, and now I'm waiting for the girl that does my cornrows, then I'll redo crochet braids.

On with the challenge!


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 12, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> I just gave mscoco some   :swordfigh:swordfigh:swordfigh        :mob: :mob: :mob: :mob: :mob: :mob: :mob: :mob: :mob: :mob: :killlurk: :killlurk: :killlurk: :killlurk:
> 
> You bunners look out, I got my :eye: on you and I am a Wig wearer till the end!
> 
> We will see in June Muhahahahahahahaha


 
IDK why you hiding all that beautiful hair anyway, gone give us a big bun to drool over......atleast one pic.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 12, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> ^^^ I am so loving the color this thread has going on  all I see is red and yellow.
> 
> I am in today It is My Bday, won't celebrate until this weekend  :woohoo:
> 
> On another NOte MY GRAND newphew is being born today  :woohoo: So I have a family member to share my bday with. Right now she is 7cm.


 
Happy Birthday JJ.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 12, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> I am about to leave you Ms.COCO and go off to the Wig Challenge where I will be greeted with open Arms


 Nah uh!  You can't go any where.  Sorry.


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 12, 2011)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> Happy Birthday JJ.



Thank you  




Did anyone else get snow?


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 12, 2011)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> Nah uh!  You can't go any where.  Sorry.



I am going No Whurrr LOL 

I am so exhausted seems like I am getting worse, I will get better, then worse, then better then worse. HUH! 

I think the smoothies might have helped that situation, the Milk. 

Ms COCO did you like the Alter Ego? 

Everyone she was suppose to let me know yesterday if she like it or not,


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 12, 2011)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> That would be cute and my butt who sure as heck where it. Like how the naturals got the shirts with the fros, we need one. She can be a silhouettein black but her hair candy has to be colored pink or red rhinestones. CCUURRTTTEEEE!


 
I'm liking where your thought process is at!

We can do this thang!  DC, your bun will be the posterchild for our tee shirt.  YEAH!


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 12, 2011)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> IDK why you hiding all that beautiful hair anyway, gone give us a big bun to drool over......atleast one pic.



I like wearing short hair, some tapered cuts, shoulder length cuts. I just love the variety.  

I do bun in between wearing the wigs because I do like to give my hair a little break. I do the wigs 21 days out the month, the other 9/10 days I will do a bun or half wig. (I only own 3 half wigs)

I am wearing my hair out in March,July and November well not out out, just not in a wig. Give my hair some time to remember itself. Also so I don't get soooo reliant on the wigs that I don't take care of my own hair. 

Buns for me, was giving me too much play time. I am a hands in the hair girl. You could have glued my hands to my head and I wouldn't have noticed the difference LOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## Rossy2010 (Jan 12, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> ^^^ I am so loving the color this thread has going on  all I see is red and yellow.
> 
> I am in today It is My Bday, won't celebrate until this weekend  :woohoo:
> 
> On another NOte MY GRAND newphew is being born today  :woohoo: So I have a family member to share my bday with. Right now she is 7cm.


 
Happy Birthday JJ  you are soo funny


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 12, 2011)

miss cosmic said:


> I undid my crochet braids after 5 weeks. Then before I undid the cornrows, I couldn't decide how to go about detangling. Would I wash in the cornrows then detangle damp hair with conditioner for slip? Undo the rows, wash and detangle? Undo the rows, detangle dry and then wash? I know, seems like I was losing my mind.
> Anyhoo, I decided to undo one row at a time, detangle with my modified denman and then add conditioner and run the denman thru again to spread condish. This was working well.
> Third row I started thinking maybe I was breaking my hair by detangling dry, so I added condish before running the denman thru. Not a good idea. My hair matted up instantly, guess from the moisture, and I had a job detangling that section.
> After I was thru detangling I put my hair into 8 or 9 loose twists and co-washed. The sections came undone but my hair didn't tangle.
> ...



Nice, Pics when your finish   
I can't wait...

Definitely always detangle before washing or you'll regret it 

Did you have a lot of shedding?


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 12, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> wned: :whipgirl: :whipgirl::whipped: :whipped::gunner7::gunner7:  :axehunter::axehunter:
> 
> DId you like the Alter EGO???????????


 
Do you know I washed it out of my head and put the Roux 619 in.  Then I put my hair into four plaits and haven't done anything else with it.  I think I'm going to blow it out enough to put it up.  But from what I can tell, my hair is pretty soft.  I think I could have kept the AE in for another hour.


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 12, 2011)

Rossy2010 said:


> Happy Birthday JJ  you are soo funny



Thank You Ross


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 12, 2011)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> Do you know I washed it out of my head and put the Roux 619 in.  Then I put my hair into four plaits and haven't done anything else with it.  I think I'm going to blow it out enough to put it up.  But from what I can tell, my hair is pretty soft.  I think I could have kept the AE in for another hour.



Try it for 3 Hours. You should get a nice Condition and let it be under the heating cap after you steam.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 12, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> I am going No Whurrr LOL
> 
> I am so exhausted seems like I am getting worse, I will get better, then worse, then better then worse. HUH!
> 
> I think the smoothies might have helped that situation, the Milk.


 
Awww!  My lil germy friend is still feeling under the weather.  Maybe if you kept still and stop trying to run around out in that cold air you might feel better.  And you know darn well you're supposed to stay away from milk when you're sick Missy!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 12, 2011)

miss cosmic said:


> I then blowdried on low using a wide-tooth comb, then divided my hair into four rows, flattwisted, and *now I'm waiting for the girl that does my cornrows, then I'll redo crochet braids*.  On with the challenge!


 
That's a brilliant idea!!!  I need to get my sister to cornrow my hair and then do the crochet braids myself!  Do you use extra hair for your cornrows?


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 12, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> Thank you
> Did anyone else get snow?


 
No snow in Houston just like 38 degree


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 12, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> Try it for 3 Hours. You should get a nice Condition and let it be under the heating cap after you steam.


 
Good idea!  I'll definitely try that next time.  I'm still going to order the AE though, because I like the way it made my hair feel as soon as I started applying it.


----------



## miss cosmic (Jan 12, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> Nice, Pics when your finish
> I can't wait...
> 
> Definitely always detangle before washing or you'll regret it
> ...



I shed enough hair to turn into a coat, haha. At first I was worrying about it thinking it was breakage, but when I was done I inspected several strands and sure enough (to my relief) there was a white bulb on one end. I'm sure some hairs broke, but I think most of the hair I lost was shed hair.

I don't add hair to my cornrows at all, and I make sure she doesn't pull my hair. It must be firm but I shouldn't feel any pain at all. I'm nursing my edges in the hopes of overcoming what seems to be a genetic tendency to a receding hairline *sob sob*.
I add the crochet braids myself. I'll post pics soon as I get to a pc, I use my phone and I don't know how to upload pics from phone.


----------



## Poohbear (Jan 12, 2011)

:Blush2:

I'm going to proceed with caution with this challenge.... if someone can help me leave my hair alone!!! 

I've been manipulating my hair for years, ever since going natural. And I believe this has caused my hair to stay at the length it currently is...APL. My goal is to be fully BSL. 

Right now, My hair is styled in two strand twists braided to the side...


----------



## Drtondalia (Jan 12, 2011)

Hi Ladies! I'm joining this challenge as I have finally found the perfect half wig for me. I searched far and wide, researched YouTube for the ones women with my type of hair like the most and came up with three: Creta Girl, Evony and Vanessa. I could not find not one of them in my local BSS and I went to several. 
Yesterday I went to one close to my job and just picked a half wig out that I liked and it worked out. And it looks so natural. I'm happy and looking forward to Hiding my Hair till June!!


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 12, 2011)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> I'm liking where your thought process is at!
> 
> We can do this thang! DC, your bun will be the posterchild for our tee shirt. YEAH!


 
Now who does those other shirts? The natural ones?


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 12, 2011)

Drtondalia said:


> Hi Ladies! I'm joining this challenge as I have finally found the perfect half wig for me. I searched far and wide, researched YouTube for the ones women with my type of hair like the most and came up with three: Creta Girl, Evony and Vanessa. I could not find not one of them in my local BSS and I went to several.
> Yesterday I went to one close to my job and just picked a half wig out that I liked and it worked out. And it looks so natural. I'm happy and looking forward to Hiding my Hair till June!!


 
Whats her name and who is she by?


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Jan 12, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> ^^^ I am so loving the color this thread has going on   all I see is red and yellow.
> 
> I am in today It is My Bday, won't celebrate until this weekend  :woohoo:
> 
> On another NOte MY GRAND newphew is being born today  :woohoo: So I have a family member to share my bday with. Right now she is 7cm.



Happy Birthday JJamiah!!! I see yall are still wiling out LOLOLOL I love it


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Jan 12, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I got snow! 7 inches  It is also freezing! I only did a half day away from home, it was got too cold for me...now I get to sit under my electric blanket while doing work at home! Don't judge me


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Jan 12, 2011)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> That's a brilliant idea!!!  I need to get my sister to cornrow my hair and then do the crochet braids myself!  Do you use extra hair for your cornrows?



I agree MsCoCo! I was thinking of doing the same thing bc I can't cornrow yet LOL My friend does beautiful cornrows, I may try to get her to do it this weekend


----------



## Drtondalia (Jan 12, 2011)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> Whats her name and who is she by?


 
I don't have a clue. The store I went in didn't have any of the brands I was looking for. I will post the info on the package when I get home from work tonight.


----------



## Long-n-Strong_Naturally (Jan 12, 2011)

Rossy2010 said:


> Thank you divachyk Im rocking my first pre-juicy bun better watch out... I m gonna give you some tough competition n future . Its not so smooth and perfect coz I only comb my hair on wash days only but Im loving it.
> 
> I had to post a pic. we all love pics HUH!



Beautiful bun Rossy!


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Jan 12, 2011)

Welcome to Jade998, Kamilla16, Quita3514, Poohbear and Drtondalia!!!  HYH is DEEP! :woohoo: Uh oh...watch out now!  We bout to go in LOL


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 12, 2011)

LilMissSunshine5 said:


> Welcome to Jade998, Kamilla16, Quita3514, Poohbear and Drtondalia!!!  HYH is DEEP! :woohoo: Uh oh...watch out now!  We bout to go in LOL




 :welcome3:

:woohoo:


----------



## Long-n-Strong_Naturally (Jan 12, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> Did anyone else get snow?





JJamiah said:


> I am in today It is My Bday, won't celebrate until this weekend  :woohoo:




Happy Birthday JJ, hope you feel better soon.

We got 24 inches where I am, MsCoco make sure you stay safe and warm indoors if you can.

I'm going to be on both Team Bun and Team Wig. No spying though , I am loyal to both sides. I don't think my hair is thick enough for a juicy bun yet and I'm trying to get a hang of this wig thing. May the best team win!


----------



## aishasoleil (Jan 12, 2011)

Kamilla16 said:


> Definitely count me in!!! Starting length is APL...Aiming for Full APL by May 14th for my Nursing Graduation!!! Currently in Kinky twists. Will post pics later
> **Starting pic is my Avatar, July 2010



May 14th is my b-day! I hope you get to your goal!!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 12, 2011)

Poohbear said:


> :Blush2:
> 
> I'm going to proceed with caution with this challenge.... if someone can help me leave my hair alone!!!
> 
> *I've been manipulating my hair for years, ever since going natural. And I believe this has caused my hair to stay at the length it currently is...APL.* My goal is to be fully BSL.


 
I have the same problem.  I think that's why it's taking me so long to make my goal.  We can stay on each other's case.


----------



## aishasoleil (Jan 12, 2011)

I know I haven't done a check-in yet, but count me amongst the bunners! The wigs are too freaking cute, but I know that my co-workers would be quick to call me out! LOL. I just did my first bun today, actually, and I'm pretty excited! Okay, it's a doughnut bun that's supposed to be a side bun but I don't think I went far enough to the side. Oh well. I don't want to redo it!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 12, 2011)

Drtondalia said:


> Hi Ladies! I'm joining this challenge as I have finally found the perfect half wig for me. I searched far and wide, researched YouTube for the ones women with my type of hair like the most and came up with three: Creta Girl, Evony and Vanessa. I could not find not one of them in my local BSS and I went to several.
> Yesterday I went to one close to my job and just picked a half wig out that I liked and it worked out. And it looks so natural. I'm happy and looking forward to Hiding my Hair till June!!


 
This is very cute on you!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 12, 2011)

aishasoleil said:


> I know I haven't done a check-in yet, but count me amongst the bunners! The wigs are too freaking cute, but I know that my co-workers would be quick to call me out! LOL. I just did my first bun today, actually, and I'm pretty excited! Okay, it's a doughnut bun that's supposed to be a side bun but I don't think I went far enough to the side. Oh well. I don't want to redo it!


 
Now that right there is a big juicy bun!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 12, 2011)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> Now who does those other shirts? The natural ones?


 
http://maneandchic.spreadshirt.com/length-check-tees-C41407 

or we can custom make them at:

www.spreadshirt.com

Just say the werd!


----------



## divachyk (Jan 12, 2011)

Been @ work all day...gots ta catch up on the thread talk later tonight. You girls go hard during the day. Imma put my 2 cents in later.

Happy Bday, JJ! 

Sent via DroidX using LHCF app


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 12, 2011)

Thanks so much Divachyc 

 

I hope everyone is doing well today


----------



## ojemba (Jan 12, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I live in the Virgin Island so I can't relate. Be safe all you do have snow. I'll send some sunny pixie dust your way.


----------



## Stormy (Jan 12, 2011)

I am so excited to be a part of this challenge! I joined secretly by hitting the Thank You Button as also directed.  I'm doing cornrows under a cute wig and bunning it. I wish I had a pic, but the ones I keep taking I don't like so I guess I'll get it right sooner or later and when June gets here I'll just post a before and after.


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 12, 2011)

Welcome Stormy 

I am so glad that you joined your first challenge with us Yay!

Make sure to take the picture so you can see how much growth you got in the end 


I greased my Scalp with my Nu-Gro Professional Grease; two more weeks to go until the first Break down of the year. I can't wait until JUNE!


----------



## KurlyNinja (Jan 12, 2011)

I just bought my first full wig!!!! I can't wait until I get it! I dont know how I'll feel about full wigs, but at least it has bangs. But a few months ago I refused to even wear sew-ins. I blame all you wiggies for breaking me down. and I secretly thank you  At this rate, I'll be wearing lace fronts before winter is over. 

This is the wig I just bought, Brooke by Vanessa. I'll be back with pics once it comes.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 12, 2011)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> http://maneandchic.spreadshirt.com/length-check-tees-C41407
> 
> or we can custom make them at:
> 
> ...


 
Are you creative?


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 12, 2011)

Miryoku said:


> I just bought my first full wig!!!! I can't wait until I get it! I dont know how I'll feel about full wigs, but at least it has bangs. But a few months ago I refused to even wear sew-ins. I blame all you wiggies for breaking me down. and I secretly thank you  At this rate, I'll be wearing lace fronts before winter is over.
> 
> This is the wig I just bought, Brooke by Vanessa. I'll be back with pics once it comes.



Very nice Miryoku  
I can't wait to see when you get it how it looks on you


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 12, 2011)

LilMissSunshine5 said:


> I agree MsCoCo! I was thinking of doing the same thing bc *I can't cornrow yet* LOL My friend does beautiful cornrows, I may try to get her to do it this weekend


 
Girl, I can cornrow...I'm just too lazy to do it.


----------



## Jewell (Jan 12, 2011)

Hi yall!  I was in the 2010 chall, so since I'm an avid PS'er, I would like to join this one as well!  I'm trying to get as much length (and retain it) as I can!  I'll be doing full wigs, half wigs, and LFs during this time.  When it gets to about mid-April, I will do buns or wear my hair tucked with a clip in the back (too hot to comfortably wear wigs here).  

I may also do cornrows with added synthetic hair in the warmer months...there is a very large population of Africans here, and a braid shop is not hard to find in this city!  I'm very excited, as I just BC'd.  I will put a starting pic up this weekend...I'm too tired to mess with this head anymore this week after a long wash the other day and then about an hour or more of chopping yesterday!  HHG everyone!

P.S. I will also be posting pics of my wigs (about 10 of them so far) in my Fotki this wknd if I get a chance to do them all.  I have 2 or 3 more pics already taken and ready to upload even if I don't get to the others.


----------



## Taleah2009 (Jan 12, 2011)

Hey ladies,

I have a question, since all the wig wearers seem to be hiding in this thread.  I recently purchased (as in Saturday) a 100% human hair remi wig.  but i am starting to feel like the hair is getting a little on the oily side, and i dont like.  its like how my own hair does after been straightened for a week.  what should i do? is it normal to have to wash a wig within the first week of getting it? i dont think i can go many more days this an oily week.  could be because i am always touching it?  
and if i should wash it how do i go about it doing it? i paid a pretty penny for this wig so i need it to last me atleast 2-3 months.

ps-this is my first wig lol.. i broke my wig virginity lol


----------



## acapnleo (Jan 12, 2011)

Another failed braidout! ARGGGGGH  Oh well, ended up in a messy updo with a hair clamp... which was cute, I guess. With all this struggle, this early in... Maybe I will revisit wigs, without the lace...


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 12, 2011)

I really like this one! 



Miryoku said:


> I just bought my first full wig!!!! I can't wait until I get it! I dont know how I'll feel about full wigs, but at least it has bangs. But a few months ago I refused to even wear sew-ins. I blame all you wiggies for breaking me down. and I secretly thank you  At this rate, I'll be wearing lace fronts before winter is over.
> 
> This is the wig I just bought, Brooke by Vanessa. I'll be back with pics once it comes.


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 12, 2011)

Taleah2009 said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> I have a question, since all the wig wearers seem to be hiding in this thread.  I recently purchased (as in Saturday) a 100% human hair remi wig.  but i am starting to feel like the hair is getting a little on the oily side, and i dont like.  its like how my own hair does after been straightened for a week.  what should i do? is it normal to have to wash a wig within the first week of getting it? i dont think i can go many more days this an oily week.  could be because i am always touching it?
> and if i should wash it how do i go about it doing it? i paid a pretty penny for this wig so i need it to last me atleast 2-3 months.
> ...



You can use fantasia Wig Shampoo which I love for my wigs 
I don't get the oily feel as well but it could be from touching the wigs with your hand, or it could be environmental. 

I get this about 3 weeks straight of wearing my hair.


How to wash your LF/Wig/Unit's

Put tepid water in a small bucket about a gallon 
Put 3 oz of Wig  Shampoo into the bucket
Brush your unit free of tangles
immerse your unit into the water and swish it around for 3 minutes
lift and swish again for 1 minute 
remove and empty bucket
put another gallon of tepid water into bucket for rinsing 
swish hair around for 1 minute
lift and hang on shower head/bath faucet/window handle to dry hanging

DO NOT COMB/BRUSH/HAND COMB/BOTHER HAIR, LET IT DRY THROUGHLY 

If you feel after the first time you'd like to add watered down light conditioner feel free to do so but rinse well or it will feel like build up.

 enjoy!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 12, 2011)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> Are you creative?


 
Well...I don't mean to toot my own horn but...

Nah...my creativity comes in spurts.

I think we should just take one of DC's luscious buns and transpose it into an illustration and have them printed on the tees.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 12, 2011)

Welcome back Jewell!  Congrats on your BC!  I can't wait to see pix!



Jewell said:


> Hi yall! I was in the 2010 chall, so since I'm an avid PS'er, I would like to join this one as well! I'm trying to get as much length (and retain it) as I can! I'll be doing full wigs, half wigs, and LFs during this time. When it gets to about mid-April, I will do buns or wear my hair tucked with a clip in the back (too hot to comfortably wear wigs here).
> 
> I may also do cornrows with added synthetic hair in the warmer months...there is a very large population of Africans here, and a braid shop is not hard to find in this city! I'm very excited, as I just BC'd. I will put a starting pic up this weekend...I'm too tired to mess with this head anymore this week after a long wash the other day and then about an hour or more of chopping yesterday! HHG everyone!
> 
> P.S. I will also be posting pics of my wigs (about 10 of them so far) in my Fotki this wknd if I get a chance to do them all. I have 2 or 3 more pics already taken and ready to upload even if I don't get to the others.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 12, 2011)

acapnleo said:


> Another failed braidout! ARGGGGGH  Oh well, ended up in a messy updo with a hair clamp... which was cute, I guess. With all this struggle, this early in... Maybe I will revisit wigs, without the lace...


 
Good job turning lemons into lemonade!  I can't tell you how many failures I've had.


----------



## Taleah2009 (Jan 12, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> You can use fantasia Wig Shampoo which I love for my wigs
> I don't get the oily feel as well but it could be from touching the wigs with your hand, or it could be environmental.
> 
> I get this about 3 weeks straight of wearing my hair.
> ...


 

thanks so much!


----------



## divachyk (Jan 12, 2011)

I have a bazillion replies below! 



ms_b_haven06 said:


> IDK why you hiding all that beautiful hair anyway, gone give us a big bun to drool over......atleast one pic.


Ms. B, JJ needs to give up the goods and make us drool. 



Rossy2010 said:


> Thank you divachyk Im rocking my first pre-juicy bun better watch out... I m gonna give you some tough competition n future . Its not so smooth and perfect coz I only comb my hair on wash days only but Im loving it.
> 
> I had to post a pic. we all love pics HUH!


*in a high pitched voice* Oh yeah you rocked that! _*head knod, hands on hips, zoro snap*_ 



ojemba said:


> Your buns are oh so juicy. But i'll be wigging then braiding when I get to 10 weeks post. This worked for me during my last HYH Challenge. I may try bunning (if i'm promised to have juicy buns like yours) next challenge.
> 
> Good luck and happy healthy hair growing.


Thank you and come on and bun. I'm like a military recruiter; I'm recruiting everyone on Team B. -- Team W. is  but Team B. is  j/k



Ms_CoCo37 said:


> Can't wait to see pix of your install!


I wanna see!!!!


JJamiah said:


> I just gave mscoco some   :swordfigh:swordfigh:swordfigh        :mob: :mob:  :mob: :mob: :mob: :mob: :mob: :mob: :mob: :mob: :killlurk: :killlurk: :killlurk: :killlurk:
> 
> You bunners look out, I got my :eye: on you and I am a Wig wearer till the end!
> 
> We will see in June Muhahahahahahahaha


hugs and kisses!



Ms_CoCo37 said:


> Awww!  My lil germy friend is still feeling under the weather.  Maybe if you kept still and stop trying to run around out in that cold air you might feel better.  And you know darn well you're supposed to stay away from milk when you're sick Missy!


I still got "that package" - my way of saying a cold. I'm no longer stuffy or sniffing but I have this lingering cough that will JUST NOT go away. Any home remedies for a nagging cough?



ms_b_haven06 said:


> No snow in Houston just like 38 degree


29 in FL. burrrr. No snow.



miss cosmic said:


> I shed enough hair to turn into a coat, haha.











this had my rolling. I sometimes shed a lot too. Try garlic for shedding -- it works! I used jbco for my edges and that has helped tremendously. I read Boundless Tresses is a great growth aide. I have some, just haven't used it yet.



ms_b_haven06 said:


> Now who does those other shirts? The natural ones?


Team B. has creativity!! *flavor flav voice* yeah boyeeee



aishasoleil said:


> I know I haven't done a check-in yet, but count me amongst the bunners! The wigs are too freaking cute, but I know that my co-workers would be quick to call me out! LOL. I just did my first bun today, actually, and I'm pretty excited! Okay, it's a doughnut bun that's supposed to be a side bun but I don't think I went far enough to the side. Oh well. I don't want to redo it!


Juicy juicy bun. Welcome to the Team B.
JJ, you need to up your recruitment status. Team B. is pulling ahead.



Ms_CoCo37 said:


> http://maneandchic.spreadshirt.com/length-check-tees-C41407
> 
> or we can custom make them at:
> 
> ...


lol



acapnleo said:


> Another failed braidout! ARGGGGGH  Oh well, ended up in a messy updo with a hair clamp... which was cute, I guess. With all this struggle, this early in... Maybe I will revisit wigs, without the lace...


At least you make a good out of a not so good. 



Ms_CoCo37 said:


> Well...I don't mean to toot my own horn but...
> 
> Nah...my creativity comes in spurts.
> 
> I think we should just take one of DC's luscious buns and transpose it into an illustration and have them printed on the tees.


You guys are funny. You're really making me feel super duper special. 

Random rambling: My dh is over here shaking his head at us. He has agreed to snap photos of me as I do my bun this weekend. I will post up the step by step pics for those who has asked. Now watch, now that I'm trying to show off, I won't get it right for nothing. Because it never fails, you know things never go right when you want it to be perfect.  I won't do a yt vid because I teach on the collegiate level and just don't want my face floating on yt like that. Hope a pictoral will work for everyone.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jan 12, 2011)

Just came in to say....

Dang diva! catching up are we?

and


WIGS RULE!!!!!

that is all. GN ladies until next time


----------



## divachyk (Jan 12, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> Just came in to say....
> 
> Dang diva! catching up are we?
> 
> ...


I miss you bestie. Everything good? Yes, catching up. Work got me spread so thin that I can't log on midday like I use too so I have to catch up at night.


----------



## Drtondalia (Jan 12, 2011)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> Whats her name and who is she by?





Ok so the package says Express Weave Vanessa: La Omara 1B


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 12, 2011)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> Well...I don't mean to toot my own horn but...
> 
> Nah...my creativity comes in spurts.
> 
> I think we should just take one of DC's luscious buns and transpose it into an illustration and have them printed on the tees.


 
 Like that also...


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 12, 2011)

Drtondalia said:


> Ok so the package says Express Weave Vanessa: La Omara 1B


 
They have lots of cute wigs....


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 12, 2011)

Ladies I found me a shorter wig....have yall seen Clala and Abby on YT
I like Clala more cause she wont really age me, Im only 23.

YouTube - CLALA lace front wig by janet collection
YouTube - ABBY WIG - VANESSA FIFTH AVENUE COLLECTION


----------



## divachyk (Jan 13, 2011)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> Ladies I found me a shorter wig....have yall seen Clala and Abby on YT
> I like Clala more cause she wont really age me, Im only 23.
> 
> YouTube - CLALA lace front wig by janet collection
> YouTube - ABBY WIG - VANESSA FIFTH AVENUE COLLECTION


nah but will check it out


----------



## reeko43 (Jan 13, 2011)

Wow, that Clala wig is too cute!!!  If you get it please post pictures. I might have to try that on myself!


----------



## reeko43 (Jan 13, 2011)

I might be too late, 12:16 am here but happy birthday JJamiah


----------



## aishasoleil (Jan 13, 2011)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> Now that right there is a big juicy bun!



Oooh, thank you so much!


----------



## PeculiarDaye (Jan 13, 2011)

*I'm officially a Challenge Junkie, ((..Laughing..)).  I hope it isn't to late to start Since I was already planning on Braiding it up this year since I want to make it to Waist Length and in hopes to graze Hip Length... I say WTHay, I might as well join a Challenge for it right? 


*​


----------



## Ijanei (Jan 13, 2011)

_Wow I made it a full week with this sew-in. That's 6 days longer than the last one, told yall I was gonna' be dedicated this time around. I wonder if I will get those 2 inches I need for APL by March. _


----------



## Rossy2010 (Jan 13, 2011)

aishasoleil said:


> I know I haven't done a check-in yet, but count me amongst the bunners! The wigs are too freaking cute, but I know that my co-workers would be quick to call me out! LOL. I just did my first bun today, actually, and I'm pretty excited! Okay, it's a doughnut bun that's supposed to be a side bun but I don't think I went far enough to the side. Oh well. I don't want to redo it!


very juicy buns Aisha. you will be a pro in no time. What length is your hair?


----------



## Rossy2010 (Jan 13, 2011)

PeculiarDaye said:


> *I'm officially a Challenge Junkie, ((..Laughing..)). I hope it isn't to late to start Since I was already planning on Braiding it up this year since I want to make it to Waist Length and in hopes to graze Hip Length... I say WTHay, I might as well join a Challenge for it right? *​


 Same here  Im Im even embarrased to join the bun challenge


----------



## NikkiQ (Jan 13, 2011)

divachyk said:


> I miss you bestie. Everything good? Yes, catching up. Work got me spread so thin that I can't log on midday like I use too so I have to catch up at night.


 
Everything is okay. Dealing with some drama, but that comes with the territory. Funny enough, it's not with my fiance or in-laws. It's my MOM! She doesn't like the dress I have on hold so we have to go back on Saturday to find another one. Boy oh boy. Last time I checked, I was the one getting married and paying for it lol. 

You up here starting a riff in the challengers huh? Putting wiggers vs. bunners? I thought we were supposed to be about hiding in general. Not which is better. DC I'm gonna have to come to FL give you a


----------



## PrissyHippie (Jan 13, 2011)

Hola Ladies,
 Since I have been snowed in since Sunday my hair has been hiding under a silk bonnet.


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 13, 2011)

Having a smoothie  

Have to get back on the ball taking my vitamins  I am sooooo lazy when it comes to that. I will start next week


----------



## Stormy (Jan 13, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> Welcome Stormy
> 
> I am so glad that you joined your first challenge with us Yay!
> 
> ...


 
Thank you! And I will do that. In fact, it's actually a little shorter than it is in my avitar because I cut it in June down to about half an inch.


----------



## Kamilla16 (Jan 13, 2011)

Decisions..decisions. I'm trying to decide if I want to end this stretch at 4 months or continue to 6 months! I think I'll see how manageable my hair is after taking down my kinky twists. I plan on bunning and trying out a couple of half wigs until my graduation on May 14th!


----------



## divachyk (Jan 13, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> Everything is okay. Dealing with some drama, but that comes with the territory. Funny enough, it's not with my fiance or in-laws. It's my MOM! She doesn't like the dress I have on hold so we have to go back on Saturday to find another one. Boy oh boy. Last time I checked, I was the one getting married and paying for it lol.
> 
> You up here starting a riff in the challengers huh? Putting wiggers vs. bunners? I thought we were supposed to be about hiding in general. Not which is better. DC I'm gonna have to come to FL give you a


 I thought I bring a little fun up in here to keep the hiding the hair fun and refreshing because we all know it can get boring.  You should come to FL...may in June or July though, when it's warmer. MOMs are funny. So suggestive. Gotta love 'em. It's your day and make sure it's what you want when it's all said and done.


----------



## divachyk (Jan 13, 2011)

hair candy purchased for my buns --- btw, i know the pics big but ain't feel like resizing them. 

u-shaped banana clip





(up close view)





(variety of colors)

hollow banana clips




(up close)





(opened up)





(variety of colors)

I'll edit the sizes of the photos later on...so until then, just enjoy the super sized picture  

Oh btw, what photobucket photo size do you resize your pics to?

ETA: DAAAANG, my phone takes some gigantic pics (I just got the DroidX not too long ago so I didn't realize these were life size pics).


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 13, 2011)

Ummmmm yeah...I'm gonna need some of these. 


divachyk said:


> hair candy purchased for my buns --- btw, i know the pics big but ain't feel like resizing them.
> 
> u-shaped banana clip
> 
> ...


----------



## NikkiQ (Jan 13, 2011)

Can't wait til my hair is long enough to take advantage of those kinds of hair goodies


----------



## divachyk (Jan 13, 2011)

Also purchased but haven't received -- MagicBun Hair Bun Maker /Twist/ Styling / Magic Bun - eBay (item 180485742726 end time Jan-18-11 18:46:08 PST)

MsCoCo -- 
u-shape clips
7 U-SHAPE BANANA HAIR CLIP COMBS - beautiful colors - eBay (item 200533716887 end time Jan-18-11 08:08:10 PST)

banana clips
8 beautiful color hollow center BANANA HAIR CLIPS - eBay (item 110633865266 end time Jan-15-11 16:34:33 PST)

I have a few more items I'm eyeing and will post those later....I don't want to seem like a hair candy addict.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jan 13, 2011)

^^You're already a bunaholic so what is hair candy gonna hurt?


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 13, 2011)

Nice Hair Accessories Divachyc


----------



## reeko43 (Jan 13, 2011)

@divachyk, I have been looking for those u-shaped clips forever!!! Ordering tonight!


----------



## divachyk (Jan 13, 2011)

Ladies - I've gotten a few ?'s and made a blog about my bun. Wowzers, feel so special. I even posted pics of some of my buns that I've done along the way throughout the HYH challenge. I have more pics somewhere but can't find them but if I run up on them, I'll update you all. Check 'em out. 
Long Hair Care Forum - divachyk

I think I might even start a new thread about them since my buns have reached  overnight celeb status. 



NikkiQ said:


> ^^You're already a bunaholic so what is hair candy gonna hurt?


I was just messing around with yall. That's all.


----------



## ms.tatiana (Jan 14, 2011)

divachyk said:


> Ladies - I've gotten a few ?'s and made a blog about my bun. Wowzers, feel so special. I even posted pics of some of my buns that I've done along the way throughout the HYH challenge. I have more pics somewhere but can't find them but if I run up on them, I'll update you all. Check 'em out.
> Long Hair Care Forum - divachyk
> 
> I think I might even start a new thread about them since my buns have reached overnight celeb status.
> ...


 
Diva I'm going to start calling you Queen B


----------



## divachyk (Jan 14, 2011)

ms.tatiana said:


> Diva I'm going to start calling you Queen B


Ooooh I like it. ta-ta (thank you)


----------



## SeeLexus (Jan 14, 2011)

My Half wig I will be rocking til June. It is by Fashion Source-Half wig R-7030. I love it!


----------



## ms.tatiana (Jan 14, 2011)

SeeLexus said:


> My Half wig I will be rocking til June. It is by Fashion Source-Half wig R-7030. I love it!


 

Ohhhhh I like her


----------



## SeeLexus (Jan 14, 2011)

Thank you!! HEre is a girl doing a tutorial on it!

YouTube - FASHISONSOURCE HALFWIG R7030(REQUEST)


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 14, 2011)

DC make sure when your clips come on to use one of each and get a photo so I can see how big it is in relation to the head. I don't need no huge clips making it look like I have little hair LOL

Yea so im really loving my Solange she is growing on me, I wore her to school and they liked her a lot.








Sent from MyTouch 4G, using LHCF app.....


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 14, 2011)

For $29 I might gone and get another one.

Sent from MyTouch 4G, using LHCF app.....


----------



## NikkiQ (Jan 14, 2011)

I had to share with my HYH crew. Just ridiculous.

So I got into it with my best friend last night about me cutting my hair. She has been bugging me for months to get a short bob when I've told her repeatedly that I'm not cutting my hair until I'm at the length that I want to be (natural hair that is). She proceeds to tell me that her stylist told her I'm stunting my growth by keeping the relaxed ends on. Ummm hello! I wouldn't have as much natural hair as I do if that was the case. After I told her I don't believe her stylist, I'm not cutting my hair, and I want to be able to wear my own hair for the wedding, she says "whatever you wanna do.Don't listen as usual". I lost it. I told her "how the hell YOU gonna get an attitude with ME about MY hair b/c I don't wanna do what YOU want me to do???" She's on the brink of being pulled out of my wedding for real. She's already trying to tell me what to do with my wedding, and now this???


----------



## Rossy2010 (Jan 14, 2011)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> DC make sure when your clips come on to use one of each and get a photo so I can see how big it is in relation to the head. I don't need no huge clips making it look like I have little hair LOL
> 
> Yea so im really loving my Solange she is growing on me, I wore her to school and they liked her a lot.
> 
> ...


 
She really suits you. very cute


----------



## Rossy2010 (Jan 14, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> I had to share with my HYH crew. Just ridiculous.
> 
> So I got into it with my best friend last night about me cutting my hair. She has been bugging me for months to get a short bob when I've told her repeatedly that I'm not cutting my hair until I'm at the length that I want to be (natural hair that is). She proceeds to tell me that her stylist told her I'm stunting my growth by keeping the relaxed ends on. Ummm hello! I wouldn't have as much natural hair as I do if that was the case. After I told her I don't believe her stylist, I'm not cutting my hair, and I want to be able to wear my own hair for the wedding, she says "whatever you wanna do.Don't listen as usual". I lost it. I told her "how the hell YOU gonna get an attitude with ME about MY hair b/c I don't wanna do what YOU want me to do???" She's on the brink of being pulled out of my wedding for real. She's already trying to tell me what to do with my wedding, and now this???


 

She need some  but Nikki, preparing for wedding can be tough but IMO, dont even bother pulling her off the list.


----------



## jerseygurl (Jan 14, 2011)

Ms_Haven it suits you, beautiful.

NikkiQ, sorry you had to go through that but trust that everybody and they mama will try to tel you what to do regarding your own wedding.


----------



## Taleah2009 (Jan 14, 2011)

can i join ladies??

i have a question for the wiggers.. do you wear a wig cap??  i tried that and its not working. i am under a full cap wig, and i had a wig cap and stitched some satin in there but it keeps making the wig slide back and eventually mid day i just take it off. this past few days i just go without the cap and bobby pin the wig down. i make sure to moisturize and seal my edges every morning. i have 8 straight plaits to the back with my ends pulled up and tucked and pinned down.  but i am nervous about my edges, because i realize through out the day i tug the wig down constantly because i get nervous (first time wigger here).  will not wearing a cap break my hair off.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 14, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> Can't wait til my hair is long enough to take advantage of those kinds of hair goodies


 
Your time is coming!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 14, 2011)

divachyk said:


> Also purchased but haven't received -- MagicBun Hair Bun Maker /Twist/ Styling / Magic Bun - eBay (item 180485742726 end time Jan-18-11 18:46:08 PST)
> 
> MsCoCo --
> u-shape clips
> ...


 
Let me know how sturdy those clips are.  Banana clips don't stand a chance with my thick hair.


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 14, 2011)

Taleah2009 said:


> can i join ladies??
> 
> i have a question for the wiggers.. do you wear a wig cap??  i tried that and its not working. i am under a full cap wig, and i had a wig cap and stitched some satin in there but it keeps making the wig slide back and eventually mid day i just take it off. this past few days i just go without the cap and bobby pin the wig down. i make sure to moisturize and seal my edges every morning. i have 8 straight plaits to the back with my ends pulled up and tucked and pinned down.  but i am nervous about my edges, because i realize through out the day i tug the wig down constantly because i get nervous (first time wigger here).  will not wearing a cap break my hair off.



I wear a Mesh Wig cap. There are some that have a Satin Wig Cap; I can't find it, SOoooooo, if I do I will wear that one. Otherwise the other is just fine.


----------



## Taleah2009 (Jan 14, 2011)

^^^^^ i believe i saw those in the bss. i will grab one this weekend. you are just full of wig knowledge. lol i am going to grab that shampoo you recomended this weekend as well. last question, do you blow dry your wig? my wig is 100% remi human hair and its straight, so do i blow it to straighten it back out after it has air dried and then flat iron it?

sorry for the million questions


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 14, 2011)

Ask away??

I would advise Never to Blow dry your wig, I think the tension may be too much for the wig to handle. 

I usually wash, hang and take my hand and as to lightly pull dry from top to bottom, (Picture a towel tip taking your hand and pulling it lightly down to remove a little water, also helps to shape hair downward)

Then let it dry, I flat iron with the wig on my head. Flat iron on lowest temperature you can. I go as high as 400 and as low as 300.

Use hair spray if needed.

If you need more shape, next time you wash feel free to use just a little mousse on wet hair before it's dry and then come back to style. Should have more form.  Only on human hair's only no synthetic's but I know you said you have human, just don't want you doing the same. 

Get your shampoo though (my tip to share) Unless your wig is ultra filthy, I only use 1.5 ounces of the recommended dose and my hair comes out clean and I get more uses out of it. 



Taleah2009 said:


> ^^^^^ i believe i saw those in the bss. i will grab one this weekend. you are just full of wig knowledge. lol i am going to grab that shampoo you recomended this weekend as well. last question, do you blow dry your wig? my wig is 100% remi human hair and its straight, so do i blow it to straighten it back out after it has air dried and then flat iron it?
> 
> sorry for the million questions


----------



## Taleah2009 (Jan 14, 2011)

^^^^ thanks soo much!


----------



## Evallusion (Jan 14, 2011)

Taleah2009 said:


> can i join ladies??
> 
> i have a question for the wiggers.. do you wear a wig cap??  i tried that and its not working. i am under a full cap wig, and i had a wig cap and stitched some satin in there but it keeps making the wig slide back and eventually mid day i just take it off. this past few days i just go without the cap and bobby pin the wig down. i make sure to moisturize and seal my edges every morning. i have 8 straight plaits to the back with my ends pulled up and tucked and pinned down.  but i am nervous about my edges, because i realize through out the day i tug the wig down constantly because i get nervous (first time wigger here).  will not wearing a cap break my hair off.



I wear a wig cap (stocking material) and so far have had no problems with slipping.  If anything, it makes the wig stay put.  They also make the stretchy mesh/net ones and I like those too.  Maybe try using a couple of bobby pins to hold it down.  Hopefully, others will chime in.


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Jan 14, 2011)

So my hair has been acting a donkey, so I put that heifer on punishment!!!   She been all over the place and refuses to just lay down and rest  So to avoid having to go   on her, I put her in timeout! I told her not to test me, but she kept getting outta pocket! I had to check her :hardslap: She ain't allowed to go out and play until she learns how to behave herself


----------



## ms.tatiana (Jan 14, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> I had to share with my HYH crew. Just ridiculous.
> 
> So I got into it with my best friend last night about me cutting my hair. She has been bugging me for months to get a short bob when I've told her repeatedly that I'm not cutting my hair until I'm at the length that I want to be (natural hair that is). She proceeds to tell me that her stylist told her I'm stunting my growth by keeping the relaxed ends on. Ummm hello! I wouldn't have as much natural hair as I do if that was the case. After I told her I don't believe her stylist, I'm not cutting my hair, and I want to be able to wear my own hair for the wedding, she says "whatever you wanna do.Don't listen as usual". I lost it. I told her "how the hell YOU gonna get an attitude with ME about MY hair b/c I don't wanna do what YOU want me to do???" She's on the brink of being pulled out of my wedding for real. She's already trying to tell me what to do with my wedding, and now this???



Ohhh. Wow. I hate that even tho they are your friends you gotta understand most women that are in your wedding party are always a little jealous because every wants to be you. Don't let her change your plans you have for your hair or anything that has to do with your wedding IT'S ALL ABOUT YOU REMEMBER THAT!!!


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 14, 2011)

Guess I will go DC and wet bun, cant wait til DC uses those new clips she got.


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Jan 14, 2011)

I'm rollersetting my hair tonight.  Even though it's so easy to airdry my hair, I'm tired of my airdried buns.  I'm hoping the rollerset hair will add some new life to my buns.


----------



## SouthernStunner (Jan 14, 2011)

I am in a corn row beehive to wear wigs and I must admit I am getting a little bored.  I mean I can change my wigs but I miss my hair.  

Oh and IF I HEAR ONE MORE TIME "YOU HAVE NICE HAIR AND ITS LONG WHY DO YOU WEAR WIGS one more time I will scream!


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 14, 2011)

SouthernStunner said:


> I am in a corn row beehive to wear wigs and I must admit I am getting a little bored.  I mean I can change my wigs but I miss my hair.
> 
> Oh and IF I HEAR ONE MORE TIME "YOU HAVE NICE HAIR AND ITS LONG WHY DO YOU WEAR WIGS one more time I will scream!



LOL, it's a learning curve for both.

I tend to just  when they say my hair is so ..... so why do I .....
Because I don't say to them your hair is ...... so why do you ........



take it with the smallest grain of salt you can find


----------



## divachyk (Jan 15, 2011)

I'm soooooooooo tired. Tired of everything. Tired of being sick and coughing (thankfully my sniffles are almost over but this lingering cough sure isn't). Tired of being undermanned at work with no projection of when we'll hire more folk. Tired of unrealistic work deadlines. Tired of bringing work home -- it's suppose to be a long, holiday weekend...not bring work home weekend. ETA: I'm tired of being a supervisor. Tired of needy, problematic employees and whack bosses. I'm just tired of being tired. I know I'm blessed to have a job but....*sigh* Okay, I feel so much better now. Thx for listening.

Good news -- I bought a hair steamer (ETA: well honestly, the dh purchased it for my bday present). FINALLY. (thx for the help JJ).
I got the pro-1037A from Hair Steamers - Wholesale Salon Furnishings - LCL Beauty
used "exoticmommies" as coupon code for $10 off
Exotic Mommies' Pregnancy and Parenting



reeko43 said:


> @divachyk, I have been looking for those u-shaped clips forever!!! Ordering tonight!


Did you ever order them? The business owner is very nice.



NikkiQ said:


> I had to share with my HYH crew. Just ridiculous.
> 
> So I got into it with my best friend last night about me cutting my hair. She has been bugging me for months to get a short bob when I've told her repeatedly that I'm not cutting my hair until I'm at the length that I want to be (natural hair that is). She proceeds to tell me that her stylist told her I'm stunting my growth by keeping the relaxed ends on. Ummm hello! I wouldn't have as much natural hair as I do if that was the case. After I told her I don't believe her stylist, I'm not cutting my hair, and I want to be able to wear my own hair for the wedding, she says "whatever you wanna do.Don't listen as usual". I lost it. I told her "how the hell YOU gonna get an attitude with ME about MY hair b/c I don't wanna do what YOU want me to do???" She's on the brink of being pulled out of my wedding for real. She's already trying to tell me what to do with my wedding, and now this???


I'm very sorry that you're having to endure this. I married at the justice of peace so I won't be able to provide much advice about how to deal with the wedding party but I will say this -- folk will try to steal your joy, but don't let them. Do you! It's your day. Everyone will have an opinion of how they think it should go, but again, do you! Make self happy first and everyone else can, well...let's just say kiss off.

What are your colors? Did you find a dress mom can live with (again, I say get what makes you happy).

You'll be beautiful even if you wore a sun dress and sandals. 



LilMissSunshine5 said:


> So my hair has been acting a donkey, so I put that heifer on punishment!!!   She been all over the place and refuses to just lay down and rest  So to avoid having to go   on her, I put her in timeout! I told her not to test me, but she kept getting outta pocket! I had to check her :hardslap: She ain't allowed to go out and play until she learns how to behave herself


You're crazy but this post made me laugh!!!


----------



## ms.tatiana (Jan 15, 2011)

here ladies... this is how i'm currently rockin' my hair


sorry they are so big just took them off my phone   erplexed


----------



## divachyk (Jan 15, 2011)

ms.tatiana said:


> here ladies... this is how i'm currently rockin' my hair
> 
> 
> sorry they are so big just took them off my phone   erplexed


My phone takes big pics too. Oh well. I prefer big than teeny weeny itty bitty pics. 
Now to your hair!! I love it. Do you baggy your ends? I pony baggy every night.


----------



## ms.tatiana (Jan 15, 2011)

divachyk said:


> My phone takes big pics too. Oh well. I prefer big than teeny weeny itty bitty pics.
> Now to your hair!! I love it. Do you baggy your ends? I pony baggy every night.


 

No I haven't baggy my ends per say lol, but I put my cantu shea butter on at night and they wrap my whole head up including the ponytail and when I wake up it stays in place like that lol. 

Does the baggy help with moisture? If so I should try it .


----------



## divachyk (Jan 15, 2011)

ms.tatiana said:


> No I haven't baggy my ends per say lol, but I put my cantu shea butter on at night and they wrap my whole head up including the ponytail and when I wake up it stays in place like that lol.
> 
> Does the baggy help with moisture? If so I should try it .


Yes it helps with moisture. I find that it doesn't do much when I'm freshly TUd but works awesome deep into the stretch. So here's my nightly regi....

Moisturize
Scalp massage for ~2min
Baggy whole head for 2 hours
Seal
Twist hair in bun
Baggy bun

Sealing then whole head baggying promotes dampness and makes the hair soggy (for my hair) by morning. Therefore, I moisturize, whole head baggy, then seal. I find that sealing then baggy bunning does not promote dampness or make the hair soggy so I baggy bun overnight on moistruized/sealed hair.

ETA: My dh purchased me a steamer for my bday so maybe, just maybe the weekly steam sessions will provide my hair with enough moisture that I can do away with whole head and/or baggy bunning.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 15, 2011)

I am baggying my ponytail at the moment on a big purple roller.

Sent from MyTouch 4G, using LHCF app.....


----------



## divachyk (Jan 15, 2011)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> I am baggying my ponytail at the moment on a big purple roller.
> 
> Sent from MyTouch 4G, using LHCF app.....



I use rollers every now and then. I did a lot when I first started my HHJ. I know baggy without rollers. I get same effect either way.

I'm going to college bball game where I wont know many ppl so I will use this as an opp to become familiar with my wigs to build up my 'wigourage' - I just made that up but ya know what I mean, the courage to wear a wig.

Sent from my DROIDX using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## divachyk (Jan 15, 2011)

SouthernStunner said:


> I am in a corn row beehive to wear wigs and I must admit I am getting a little bored.  I mean I can change my wigs but I miss my hair.
> 
> Oh and IF I HEAR ONE MORE TIME "YOU HAVE NICE HAIR AND ITS LONG WHY DO YOU WEAR WIGS one more time I will scream!



I get in bun slumps too where I get sick of it all. 

Sent from my DROIDX using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## ms.tatiana (Jan 15, 2011)

divachyk said:


> Yes it helps with moisture. I find that it doesn't do much when I'm freshly TUd but works awesome deep into the stretch. So here's my nightly regi....
> 
> Moisturize
> Scalp massage for ~2min
> ...


 

Thanks Queen B..... I'm going to looking into this baggy, because my hair does get dry to often and find it breaks off more when I comb my ponytail out.

Ohh yeah shout out to the DH for the steamer I see someone loves your healthly hair    lol.


----------



## Lylddlebit (Jan 15, 2011)

I have been twisted up in an updo so far(washed and restyled weekly).  I think I want to let twist carry me in the bulk of the challenge.  I have been using the ovation line, but I have been experimenting with some natural lines and leave-ins as well.  Right now my leave in is Carols daughter black vanilla spay and the health hair butter.


----------



## bibirockz (Jan 15, 2011)

So I still have my braids in but they look really old already. They're coming out next week. I will deep condition overnight later.


----------



## reeko43 (Jan 15, 2011)

@divachyk, I ordered the clips, ordered banana clips from another seller and ordered that bun maker!  I might just be bunning yet!


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 15, 2011)

divachyk said:


> *I use rollers every now and then. I did a lot when I first started my HHJ. I know baggy without rollers. I get same effect either way*.
> 
> I'm going to college bball game where I wont know many ppl so I will use this as an opp to become familiar with my wigs to build up my 'wigourage' - I just made that up but ya know what I mean, the courage to wear a wig.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Long Hair Care Forum App


 
I mainly do it this way to maintain the sleek look and keep the bounce in my ponytail, which wouldnt be there for me in the AM. Sometimes I plait it in a braid  too. I dont think imma baggy tomorrow, i need to find a baggy plan cause I dont want it tooooo soft.


----------



## divachyk (Jan 16, 2011)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> I mainly do it this way to maintain the sleek look and keep the bounce in my ponytail, which wouldnt be there for me in the AM. Sometimes I plait it in a braid  too. I dont think imma baggy tomorrow, i need to find a baggy plan cause I dont want it tooooo soft.


I can baggy 7 days a week and it doesn't get too soft. Is your hair overly damp by morning?



ms.tatiana said:


> Thanks Queen B..... I'm going to looking into this baggy, because my hair does get dry to often and find it breaks off more when I comb my ponytail out.
> 
> Ohh yeah shout out to the DH for the steamer I see someone loves your healthly hair    lol.


Hey chickee -- baggying is very helpful. Hit me up if you have how-to ?'s. Yes the dh loves me dearly. I showed him your post and he started grinning from ear to ear. (he secretly loves the attn of being complimented but he swears he doesn't. yeah ok).



reeko43 said:


> @divachyk, I ordered the clips, ordered banana clips from another seller and ordered that bun maker!  I might just be bunning yet!


Go girl! I'll post other goodies as I buy them. I love goodies...and cheap goodies at that. Please post your banana clips.


----------



## divachyk (Jan 16, 2011)

I'm going to see the Color Purple stage play later today (since it's technically beyond midnight right now). I might wig or bun, not sure. I need to wash my hair like stat -- it's getting oily from my daily moisturize/seal. 

It was a long day yesterday and it's not 12:30a.m., so this bun has been going all day and then some so forgive the not so neatness of it. I'm show off the recently purchased hair candy.







Basically, I did this....
pony'd the hair
wrapped it into a bun
put hair net on
secured hair with the hair candy clip


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 16, 2011)

divachyk said:


> I can baggy 7 days a week and it doesn't get too soft. Is your hair overly damp by morning?



No, only if I baggy after I done a cowash.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 16, 2011)

^^^^ Im ordering those clips, too cute. Hope I can achieve the same/ close to look.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jan 16, 2011)

divachyk said:


> I'm very sorry that you're having to endure this. I married at the justice of peace so I won't be able to provide much advice about how to deal with the wedding party but I will say this -- folk will try to steal your joy, but don't let them. Do you! It's your day. Everyone will have an opinion of how they think it should go, but again, do you! Make self happy first and everyone else can, well...let's just say kiss off.
> 
> What are your colors? Did you find a dress mom can live with (again, I say get what makes you happy).
> 
> You'll be beautiful even if you wore a sun dress and sandals.


 
Yeah I've picked out my colors-sage green and plum. We FINALLY agreed on a dress and I got it yesterday!!! I can't wait to show you ladies pictures. It was just screaming my name. 2 of the maids and the flower girl got their dresses ordered yesterday as well. I'm going back tomorrow with the 3rd maid for her to get measured and order her dress. Things are just rolling along smooth again and I couldn't be happier. The stress has been lifted lol


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 16, 2011)

Good Morning

I got some Lush Caca Noir yesterday at Macy's; I can't wait to try it  in March maybe. 

Yesterday I saw Little Fockers --> not as funny as the rest

I had Dinner with the Mr. 

I cut and wore Anita yesterday, SHe is definitely HOT!!!!!
I got my Beyonce On!

Thanks Danigirl!


----------



## divachyk (Jan 16, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> Yeah I've picked out my colors-sage green and plum. We FINALLY agreed on a dress and I got it yesterday!!! I can't wait to show you ladies pictures. It was just screaming my name. 2 of the maids and the flower girl got their dresses ordered yesterday as well. I'm going back tomorrow with the 3rd maid for her to get measured and order her dress. Things are just rolling along smooth again and I couldn't be happier. The stress has been lifted lol


Sounds GORGEOUS! Congrats.....I'm sure things will continue to move along just fine. Does your dh to be have everything lined up with the fellas?



JJamiah said:


> Good Morning
> 
> I got some Lush Caca Noir yesterday at Macy's; I can't wait to try it  in March maybe.
> 
> ...


Little Fokkers was not as funny. It was 'ok.' How was your date night overall? Last night I said I want to henna but I'm so chicken. I guess I don't know enough about it and its potential setbacks to give it a try. 



ms_b_haven06 said:


> ^^^^ Im ordering those clips, too cute. Hope I can achieve the same/ close to look.


I love mine. They are so cute and blingy.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jan 16, 2011)

^^^Nope lol. He has to ask one more friend to be a groomsmen and I'm the one that suggested him. We asked one friend last night to be in the wedding and he said yes. He's already picked out the tux he likes so we'll go get that squared away soon. We bought his wedding band on Friday.


----------



## reeko43 (Jan 16, 2011)

rocked a short bob wig brown with medium to dark brown highlights.  Love it! I received my human hair blend wig in the mail, milky way cleopatra, #4.  Never worn anything like this before and never long.  It comes mid back on me.  I set it on flexirods and it is really cute!  However, it is just too long, especially on the sides.  I think I am going to the Hair Cuttery and have them cut/shape for me.  I just don't trust my own skills


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 16, 2011)

divachyk said:


> I love mine. They are so cute and blingy.


 
The nets that you use on your bun, do they only come 2 in a pack or do they have a bigger box?


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 16, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> ^^^Nope lol. He has to ask one more friend to be a groomsmen and I'm the one that suggested him. We asked one friend last night to be in the wedding and he said yes. He's already picked out the tux he likes so we'll go get that squared away soon. *We bought his wedding band on Friday*.


 
And pics?
I wanna get married one day, mannnnn.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 16, 2011)

reeko43 said:


> rocked a short bob wig brown with medium to dark brown highlights. Love it! I received my human hair blend wig in the mail, milky way cleopatra, #4. Never worn anything like this before and never long. It comes mid back on me. I set it on flexirods and it is really cute! However, it is just too long, especially on the sides. I think I am going to the Hair Cuttery and have them cut/shape for me. I just don't trust my own skills


 
Pics? You know we love those....


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 16, 2011)

divachyk said:


> Sounds GORGEOUS! Congrats.....I'm sure things will continue to move along just fine. Does your dh to be have everything lined up with the fellas?
> 
> 
> Little Fokkers was not as funny. It was 'ok.' How was your date night overall? Last night I said I want to henna but I'm so chicken. I guess I don't know enough about it and its potential setbacks to give it a try.
> ...



Yeah, I was expecting more from the Fockers LOL
It was awesome, we needed some us time. 
When you have children you have to set time to keep our relationship going. 


I can't wait to try the Lush  
Next month I am going to get a Semi Permanent before braiding up.


----------



## acapnleo (Jan 16, 2011)

Hi Ladies, I am semi-back. The event was out of town and went quite well, for the most part 

I had a couple of hiccups... 

The flight was delayed on the way there... and the event was that evening.
I planned to wash my hair and flatiron @ the hotel, which probably was a mistake.erplexed
I washed and ended up with some tangles... didn't bring my rat-toothed comb and gave my Argan oil to grandma when she was here.... (love grandma to pieces and she really loved it!) Boy do I miss my oil... must get more 

I went to blow dry my hair and it was one of those hotel blow dryers... OMG... The sucker sucked some of my hair into the fan and it was stuck!!!! fortunately, it was not a large amount of hair, but nonetheless... I had to break it off to disconnect my hair from the dryer 

I finished blowdrying and start flatironing... which was working out , til, I was darn near finished and my hair was more like  MINUS the smile and a little more pretty ... but not  (the moisture in the air was preventing my sleek / smooth look, I was going for). I ended up with an updo... ONCE AGAIN erplexed-- but after putting on my outfit, makeup, jewelry, it all came together 

So.... long story shortened, it was a nice trip, the event was beautiful and most importantly, I hid my hair.... except for the day after, it wasn't as hidden after the curls dropped 

I missed checking in and it sounds like all is well with everyone... life should be near back to normal for me in the upcoming days.

OH AND BY THE WAY--- MY BDAY WAS FRIDAY JANUARY 14th... but I was informed that I am not a CAPRICORN anymore, but a SAGITARIUS  Due to some sort of discrepancy in the zodiac stars??? something like that...   

ANYWAY, HAPPY BDAY TO ALL OF US JANUARY LADIES!!!


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 16, 2011)

acapnleo said:


> Hi Ladies, I am semi-back. The event was out of town and went quite well, for the most part
> 
> I had a couple of hiccups...
> 
> ...



Sagittarius is in November and December erplexed 

December 22 - January 19 is Capricorn  I actually just found out after 5 years that my son isn't a Capricorn   

HUH, he is an Aquarius; At least I know he is mine 

You sound like you had a heck of a weekend 

I am so glad your grandma liked that Argan Oil it is awesome stuff.

Oh yes and    to you and all of us January Babies


----------



## divachyk (Jan 16, 2011)

reeko43 said:


> rocked a short bob wig brown with medium to dark brown highlights.  Love it! I received my human hair blend wig in the mail, milky way cleopatra, #4.  Never worn anything like this before and never long.  It comes mid back on me.  I set it on flexirods and it is really cute!  However, it is just too long, especially on the sides.  I think I am going to the Hair Cuttery and have them cut/shape for me.  I just don't trust my own skills


I want to learn how to trim up my wig. I think it was JJ who suggested that I watch yt vids for ideas.



ms_b_haven06 said:


> The nets that you use on your bun, do they only come 2 in a pack or do they have a bigger box?


2 pack is all that Sally's have (or that I've seen) but you may be able to find larger quantities online. They only cost me 99 cents for a pack of 2 and they last me about 2 months so I haven't had much desire to look for an alternative because they are relatively inexpensive. Besides, I just grab a pack when I'm at Sally's, so it all works out.



JJamiah said:


> Yeah, I was expecting more from the Fockers LOL
> It was awesome, we needed some us time.
> When you have children you have to set time to keep our relationship going.
> 
> ...


You try the lush and then coach me through how to do henna. K, stylist consultant?



acapnleo said:


> Hi Ladies, I am semi-back. The event was out of town and went quite well, for the most part
> 
> I had a couple of hiccups...
> 
> ...





JJamiah said:


> Sagittarius is in November and December erplexed
> 
> December 22 - January 19 is Capricorn  I actually just found out after 5 years that my son isn't a Capricorn
> 
> ...


Welcome back. I missed it...why did you go out of town and where did you go? Sorry about the hair incident. How is things with your hair now. 

 to all of us! My bday is Jan 30th. Typically the dh always asks -- what do you want to do for your bday. This time he said he was gonna surprise me and plan it out if that was okay by me!! Whoo-Hoo. He can take me to McDonald's and I'll be happy, simply because he planned it out without me having to give him any suggestion or ideas. Do you girls know how long I've been waiting for this moment?????  He's my middle-school sweetheart so I've been waiting a long 'ole time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 He's a super fantastic hubs but he's not the hubs that plans a bunch of surprises....so I'm pumped about this.


----------



## winona (Jan 16, 2011)

Happy Birthday


----------



## itsjusthair88 (Jan 16, 2011)

Hi there, I haven't been checking in because I started a new job, grad school apps, crying over my CC bills from the holiday season...you know the regular.

I've been hiding and I'm still wearing my Rachel LF, I'm purchasing two new wigs (hopefully, let the God's of eBay be on my side!) both Lace fronts, one is short and similar to the Mommy everybody loves, plus it's human so I can play with it and the other is a short synthetic (bob style) with lot's of bounce, I'm excited about both.

I'm still struggling to keep my hair hair properly moisturized under my wigs, but it's getting better and I have finally purchased my sulphur for my mix so I can get as much growth as possible in 2011!

I have been trying to get more and more comfortable with wearing wigs and trying to decide what to do with my hair _under_ the wig; I'm thinking of having it cornrowed once every two weeks for like $20-$25...

Well that's all for me!


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 16, 2011)

itsjusthair88 said:


> Hi there, I haven't been checking in because I started a new job, grad school apps, crying over my CC bills from the holiday season...you know the regular.
> 
> I've been hiding and I'm still wearing my Rachel LF, I'm purchasing two new wigs (hopefully, let the God's of eBay be on my side!) both Lace fronts, one is short and similar to the Mommy everybody loves, plus it's human so I can play with it and the other is a short synthetic (bob style) with lot's of bounce, I'm excited about both.
> 
> ...



Congratulations on the new job, grad school and all the rest will fall into place  

do be careful with the Sulphur under the wigs and moisturizing; Sulphur can be drying. Your wigs sound awesome


----------



## divachyk (Jan 16, 2011)

itsjusthair88 said:


> Hi there, I haven't been checking in because I started a new job, grad school apps, crying over my CC bills from the holiday season...you know the regular.
> 
> I've been hiding and I'm still wearing my Rachel LF, I'm purchasing two new wigs (hopefully, let the God's of eBay be on my side!) both Lace fronts, one is short and similar to the Mommy everybody loves, plus it's human so I can play with it and the other is a short synthetic (bob style) with lot's of bounce, I'm excited about both.
> 
> ...


congrats on everything. don't cry over your cc bills -- read up on Dave Ramsey. the dh and I are doing his plan and we're chipping away at our bills and getting from under the mountain of debt.


----------



## ms.tatiana (Jan 16, 2011)

Hey Ladies....


I need to know what types of oils to mix for an hot oil treatment. I'm getting braids for 6 six weeks and I want to do this before. I have olive oil and JBCO, what else to mix and match in there?


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 17, 2011)

divachyk said:


> 2 pack is all that Sally's have (or that I've seen) but you may be able to find larger quantities online. They only cost me 99 cents for a pack of 2 and they last me about 2 months so I haven't had much desire to look for an alternative because they are relatively inexpensive. Besides, I just grab a pack when I'm at Sally's, so it all works out.


 
Oh ok for some reason I though that you threw them away after that day cause since you were saying they were soooo thin and I knew you stuck your bobby pins in them I kinda figured they wouldnt be any good. Oh well thats not bad at all....


----------



## divachyk (Jan 17, 2011)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> Oh ok for some reason I though that you threw them away after that day cause since you were saying they were soooo thin and I knew you stuck your bobby pins in them I kinda figured they wouldnt be any good. Oh well thats not bad at all....


At first I was tearing right through them because I was being too rough. Once you get the hang of it, you can make them last.



Sent from my DROIDX using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## acapnleo (Jan 17, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> Sagittarius is in November and December erplexed
> 
> December 22 - January 19 is Capricorn  I actually just found out after 5 years that my son isn't a Capricorn
> 
> ...



THANK YOU!  Yes, it was quite a weekend, but overall lovely  
Grandma loves the Argan oil, so I gave it to her, and I MUST purchase more...

As far as the zodiac discrepancy- New Zodiac Sign Dates: Earth Rotation Changes Horoscope Signs - TIME NewsFeed -- Not sure how true this all is... I really haven't read much into it... but here's the "new" zodiac layout... 

_According to the Minnesota Planetarium Society, here is where the  real signs of the Zodiac should fall. Get ready for your world to change  forever._
*Capricorn:* Jan. 20-Feb. 16. *
Aquarius:* Feb. 16-March 11. *
Pisces:* March 11-April 18. *
Aries:* April 18-May 13. *
Taurus:* May 13-June 21. *
Gemini:* June 21-July 20. *
Cancer:* July 20-Aug. 10. *
Leo:* Aug. 10-Sept. 16.
*Virgo:* Sept. 16-Oct. 30. *
Libra:* Oct. 30-Nov. 23.
*Scorpio:* Nov. 23-29. *
Ophiuchus:* Nov. 29-Dec. 17.  (Yep, this one is new — read all about the Ophiuchus way of life here)
* Sagittarius:* Dec. 17-Jan. 20.

​



divachyk said:


> Welcome back. I missed it...why did you go out of town and where did you go? Sorry about the hair incident. How is things with your hair now.
> 
> to all of us! My bday is Jan 30th. Typically the dh always asks -- what do you want to do for your bday. This time he said he was gonna surprise me and plan it out if that was okay by me!! Whoo-Hoo. He can take me to McDonald's and I'll be happy, simply because he planned it out without me having to give him any suggestion or ideas. Do you girls know how long I've been waiting for this moment?????  He's my middle-school sweetheart so I've been waiting a long 'ole time.  He's a super fantastic hubs but he's not the hubs that plans a bunch of surprises....so I'm pumped about this.



I went to Cali for a work (corporate) event... It was an overall great experience  (the hair part.... mmmm, not so much, but it worked out) My hair will  be okay, I was just ticked due to the fact that I could not separate  from the dryer, without ripping my hair (since scissors were not  available)... good thing, it was not a large section of hair... but  still!

YAY!! I'm sure you'll have an amazing bday!!!


----------



## divachyk (Jan 17, 2011)

acapnleo said:


> As far as the zodiac discrepancy- New Zodiac Sign Dates: Earth Rotation Changes Horoscope Signs - TIME NewsFeed -- Not sure how true this all is... I really haven't read much into it... but here's the "new" zodiac layout...
> 
> _According to the Minnesota Planetarium Society, here is where the  real signs of the Zodiac should fall. Get ready for your world to change  forever._
> *Capricorn:* Jan. 20-Feb. 16. *
> ...



That'll change my word for sure. Right now I'm an Aquarius but the above makes me a Capricorn..


----------



## divachyk (Jan 17, 2011)

Okay so I always have issues when shampooing -- it seems that I'm always left with a little residue on my scalp no matter how much I poo or scrub with the balls of my fingers. Not sure why reside is left behind other than my technique not being up to par. I'm looking for ways to rid my hair of all residue so that I can feel like I've gotten a good quality wash. Has anyone tried something like this: 




Diane Shampoo Scalp Massage Brush

And does this work for dry scalp massaging? 




Conair Professional - Babyliss Scalp Massage Brush

Think I will post this in the Deep Condish challenge to see what their responses are. Let me know what your girls think or if you have any ideas on a better poo technique.


----------



## Rossy2010 (Jan 17, 2011)

acapnleo said:


> THANK YOU!  Yes, it was quite a weekend, but overall lovely
> Grandma loves the Argan oil, so I gave it to her, and I MUST purchase more...
> 
> As far as the zodiac discrepancy- New Zodiac Sign Dates: Earth Rotation Changes Horoscope Signs - TIME NewsFeed -- Not sure how true this all is... I really haven't read much into it... but here's the "new" zodiac layout...
> ...


how on earth im i supposed to change to be a capricon when i have been an aquarius all my life. Im 100% aquariun and 0% capricaon. So how will I fit it??


----------



## KurlyNinja (Jan 17, 2011)

acapnleo said:


> THANK YOU!  Yes, it was quite a weekend, but overall lovely
> Grandma loves the Argan oil, so I gave it to her, and I MUST purchase more...
> 
> As far as the zodiac discrepancy- New Zodiac Sign Dates: Earth Rotation Changes Horoscope Signs - TIME NewsFeed -- Not sure how true this all is... I really haven't read much into it... but here's the "new" zodiac layout...
> ...




This change only counts for people born after the year 2009 because thats when the constellation changed. If you were born before then than only the 12 count for you. Yea its about to be confusing. .


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 17, 2011)

divachyk said:


> Okay so I always have issues when shampooing -- it seems that I'm always left with a little residue on my scalp no matter how much I poo or scrub with the balls of my fingers. Not sure why reside is left behind other than my technique not being up to par. I'm looking for ways to rid my hair of all residue so that I can feel like I've gotten a good quality wash. Has anyone tried something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



For the first colorful ones, you have the tangle teezer. Have you tried using it for scalp massage and to work the conditioner off of your scalp.

Rinse and rub your scalp a little more while shampooing. 

Also I use to get some crazy build up with Hair One Jojoba, not the others so much but I'd rinse for days *figure of speech* and it would still leave me with build up, after a few more washes I doubled the rinsing and it was better.


----------



## danigurl18 (Jan 17, 2011)

I have the shampoo brush actually but I've never used it. I'll try it today and get back to you.


----------



## winona (Jan 17, 2011)

Hola ladies.  I have been bunning it for at least 2 weeks now.  It doesnt look like I am going to feel like doing anything else in the near future.  Last week I took my bun down every night to massage my scalp with a sulfur mix.  That seemed like to much work so this week I am going to try 3X.  After washing/co-washing I have been applying my moisture cream (moptopmaven.com) and sealing with unpetroleum jelly.  This keeps my hair moisturized for days


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Jan 17, 2011)

@DC, I struggle with the residue issue as well!!! It is really bad...I can see the white film & if I scrap it off with my nails, it feels kind of sticky  I have resorted to using my nails to remove it! I know  But I don't know what else to do...I already use the tangle teezer, so that doesn't prevent it from happening. Maybe I need to switch poo/condish? I have had issues with dandruff, but this stuff lately definitely ain't that! It is a serious film...advice?

I use NTM daily deep condish to cowash and NTM Recovery Mask for DC...I recently started using them, so maybe they are the culprit? I am confused   

I have been cowash 3x/wk
DC 1x/wk
Poo 1x/2 wks
I just started this reggie 3 weeks ago...


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 17, 2011)

Ladies with build up I would definitely try to Clarify, then shampoo as normal and see if that helps.


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Jan 17, 2011)

What do I clarify with? Any suggestions? I have never used a clarifying shampoo in my life  I'm new to the healthy hair practices


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 17, 2011)

I use Ion Clarifying Shampoo from Sally's. I like it; doesn't strip the hair raw. 
Others can let you know what they use or have used.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jan 17, 2011)

I use Suave clarifying shampoos followed by one of their moisture milk shampoos and then a nice DC. Don't like to strip my hair too much so I put as much moisture back in immediately afterwards.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jan 17, 2011)

Taking my engagement pics on Saturday and have to figure out which wig to wear!!! future DH loves Carmen, but she is no longer with us. I might have to go purchase another one.


----------



## acapnleo (Jan 18, 2011)

LilMissSunshine5 said:


> What do I clarify with? Any suggestions? I have never used a clarifying shampoo in my life  I'm new to the healthy hair practices



 LilMissSunshine 

For clarifying, I love VO5 Kiwi Lime poo and conditioner... They smell great and I love how my hair feels when using... best of all, its cheap  Hope that helps!


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 18, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> I use *Ion Clarifying Shampoo from Sally's*. I like it; doesn't strip the hair raw.
> Others can let you know what they use or have used.


 
I used this last week cause it was in the house and free, I normally use Suave something cheap and simple. I add it in a nozzle bottle mixed with water and focus directly on the scalp....


----------



## acapnleo (Jan 18, 2011)

Divachyk, your buns are so impressive... I couldn't help but stop and stare, before scrolling down  Are you relaxed? What relaxer do you use??? Your hair look so healthy and lustrous  Thank you 

Oh and, I am trying not to buy anything new, but what products do you use? (i.e staples)... Sorry if you have answered this before


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 18, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> Taking my engagement pics on Saturday and have to figure out which wig to wear!!! future DH loves *Carmen*, but she is no longer with us. I might have to go purchase another one.


 
Gone head and get you another Carmen for him then....


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 18, 2011)

Morning Ladies!

I can't believe we're already at 1,002 posts and the month isn't even over yet.

I'm still here, just coughing up a lung and blowing my now red nose.
I'm hanging in there though.

Despite being sick this past Saturday, I made my first attempt at crochet braids.  I posted the pix in a separate thread, but you're welcome to take a look at my results here:

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/ha...521343-my-1st-attempt-crochet-braids-pix.html

I'm so thrilled with how they turned out...but I think I'd like to pay someone to do mine for me.  I'd like to get them done this weekend if I can.


----------



## reeko43 (Jan 18, 2011)

@Ms_CoCo37, you really did a nice job!  I may have to check out some tutorials!  By the way, your daughter is beautiful


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks Reeko43!  You should have seen her getting ready for school this morning.  You couldn't tell her nuffin!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 18, 2011)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> DC make sure when your clips come on to use one of each and get a photo so I can see how big it is in relation to the head. I don't need no huge clips making it look like I have little hair LOL
> 
> Yea so im really loving my Solange she is growing on me, I wore her to school and they liked her a lot.
> 
> ...


 
This is really cute on you!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 18, 2011)

LilMissSunshine5 said:


> So my hair has been acting a donkey, so I put that heifer on punishment!!!   She been all over the place and refuses to just lay down and rest  So to avoid having to go   on her, I put her in timeout! I told her not to test me, but she kept getting outta pocket! I had to check her :hardslap: She ain't allowed to go out and play until she learns how to behave herself


 
Girl you are too much!  Look at all of that new growth!!!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 18, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> I had to share with my HYH crew. Just ridiculous.
> 
> So I got into it with my best friend last night about me cutting my hair. She has been bugging me for months to get a short bob when I've told her repeatedly that I'm not cutting my hair until I'm at the length that I want to be (natural hair that is). She proceeds to tell me that her stylist told her I'm stunting my growth by keeping the relaxed ends on. Ummm hello! I wouldn't have as much natural hair as I do if that was the case. After I told her I don't believe her stylist, I'm not cutting my hair, and I want to be able to wear my own hair for the wedding, she says "whatever you wanna do.Don't listen as usual". I lost it. I told her "how the hell YOU gonna get an attitude with ME about MY hair b/c I don't wanna do what YOU want me to do???" She's on the brink of being pulled out of my wedding for real. She's already trying to tell me what to do with my wedding, and now this???


 
There is at least one in every wedding party (it's usually Mom, future MIL, sisters or cousins).  I wonder why "your" hair is such a huge concern for her.  You know what you're doing, and you know what's best for you.  Don't let something like this add to your stress level.  You've told her your thoughts on the matter.  Hopefully, she'll heed your words and keep it moving.  BTW, you guys sound like sisters.


----------



## haircare4life*** (Jan 18, 2011)

ms_coco37 - luvin the crochet braids

I also have crochet braids in, instead of freetress (btw what is the obsession with this hair n crochet braids?) i used x-pression (is this brand readily available in the US?) i used it simply coz it is free, we have packs and packs of this in our house. I had it straight for a while, i have now water curled it, ima try switch it up again soon. Hopefully i will stop being lazy and post pics, but just thought i would post to try n keep up with this thread and also say that straight hair with crochet braids work well you just have to becareful to cover the cornrows well.


----------



## divachyk (Jan 18, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> For the first colorful ones, you have the tangle teezer. Have you tried using it for scalp massage and to work the conditioner off of your scalp.
> 
> Rinse and rub your scalp a little more while shampooing.
> 
> Also I use to get some crazy build up with Hair One Jojoba, not the others so much but I'd rinse for days *figure of speech* and it would still leave me with build up, after a few more washes I doubled the rinsing and it was better.


The residue was with clarifying, then using Hair One Olive Oil as a follow-up. Now that I think back, I wasn't getting residue with other poos. Maybe it's the creamy texture of the poo. I love Hair One but I really want to move to an organic poo because I deal with acne and my acne has cleared up tremendously now that I'm slowly moving to an all organic prod reg.


----------



## divachyk (Jan 18, 2011)

danigurl18 said:


> I have the shampoo brush actually but I've never used it. I'll try it today and get back to you.


Thank you, I will also try the tangle teezer for this first (per Mamma JJ -- smile) before running out and buying something else. As I posted to her, it may just be Hair One causing the issue. I'll keep a watch on it.


----------



## divachyk (Jan 18, 2011)

LilMissSunshine5 said:


> What do I clarify with? Any suggestions? I have never used a clarifying shampoo in my life  I'm new to the healthy hair practices



I use ORS Creamy Aloe and like it a lot. It doesn't strip too badly. I was also told Quantum Clarifying Poo from Sally's is good. I have V05 Kiwi but haven't tried it. I tried Suave and wow, it stripped me pretty good. 




Ms_CoCo37 said:


> Morning Ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll check them out when I get home; I'm at work trying to post all quick b/c I didn't get a chance to sign-in yesterday! Feel better.


----------



## divachyk (Jan 18, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> Taking my engagement pics on Saturday and have to figure out which wig to wear!!! future DH loves Carmen, but she is no longer with us. I might have to go purchase another one.


Oooh, congrats and smile purrdy (pretty). You needs to run out and grab Carmen for the dh to be.





acapnleo said:


> Divachyk, your buns are so impressive... I couldn't help but stop and stare, before scrolling down Are you relaxed? What relaxer do you use??? Your hair look so healthy and lustrous Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and, I am trying not to buy anything new, but what products do you use? (i.e staples)... Sorry if you have answered this before


I'll get at you later tonight when I get home...no need to apologize; we're help to help each other.  ETA: Where were my manners....THANK YOU SOOO MUCH for the compliments.  I'll get at you later tonight. K?


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 18, 2011)

haircare4life*** said:


> ms_coco37 - luvin the crochet braids
> 
> I also have crochet braids in, instead of freetress (btw *what is the obsession with this hair n crochet braids?*) i used x-pression (is this brand readily available in the US?) i used it simply coz it is free, we have packs and packs of this in our house. I had it straight for a while, i have now water curled it, ima try switch it up again soon. Hopefully i will stop being lazy and post pics, but just thought i would post to try n keep up with this thread and also say that straight hair with crochet braids work well you just have to becareful to cover the cornrows well.


 
Girl, I don't know what the deal is with Freetress, but I got them because that's what everyone was using.  It was also the first thing I saw at the beauty supply store.

I can't wait to see your crochet braids!


----------



## brg240 (Jan 18, 2011)

hello ladies, I'm still bunning. Right now it's in a giant poof bun thing high on my head. It's very tangled because i didn't let it dry in braids  I won't detangle until I wash on friday though.

Also, I bought this conditioner from the dollar store to wash since I ran out of my coconut. I wish i had a chemistry degree because when I read up on ingredients I get confused and bored. :/ anyway I'm not sure how well it works, I used it in combination with egg yolk. I'll use it again this weekend and see though.  Also, avocado oil is so great  but i have nothing to seal in moisture so it keeps drying out. I need to get some jojooba oil but I'm not going that way. I might use some softee petrolatum based product. shrugs. i'm so glad my hair hasn't rebelled against me. 

you know those little microfiber towel wraps? I bought one and my hair doesn't really fit :/


----------



## NikkiQ (Jan 18, 2011)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> Gone head and get you another Carmen for him then....


 I'm totally thinking about it. Gonna have to go on the hunt this week on my lunch break to see if my BSS has it



Ms_CoCo37 said:


> There is at least one in every wedding party (it's usually Mom, future MIL, sisters or cousins). I wonder why "your" hair is such a huge concern for her. You know what you're doing, and you know what's best for you. Don't let something like this add to your stress level. You've told her your thoughts on the matter. Hopefully, she'll heed your words and keep it moving. BTW, you guys sound like sisters.


 
We pretty much are like sisters. She backed off, but now wants to press my hair so we can play around with making a bun and see how much hair I need to grow before then. Lord knows it'll be too much for me to do in 8 months 



divachyk said:


> Oooh, congrats and smile purrdy (pretty). You needs to run out and grab Carmen for the dh to be.


 
I'm sure gonna try. I really didn't want to buy anymore wigs for a while, but he doesn't rave about any of the ones I have now like he did with Carmen.


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Jan 18, 2011)

So you want a bun style for the wedding NikkiQ? Have you talked to any natural hair stylist who can do your hair for the big day? I'm sorry about the timing of you transitioning during your wedding  But I am sure you will find a way to rock your hair on your big day  Too much knowledge & experience on these boards to not be able to have your dream hair


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 18, 2011)

I want to take a trip to ATL for Mscoco to do my Hair! LOL


----------



## ojemba (Jan 18, 2011)

Checking in,

I co-washed and deep conditioned my hair on Saturday. Braided my hair in big plates and will be wigging this week. 

Those braids are lovely Ms. Coco.


----------



## ms.tatiana (Jan 18, 2011)

Went to my local beauty supply to buy a few things, I ended up leaving with:
-Olive Oil: Hot Oil Treatment
-Tea Tree Oil
-Organic Root Stimulator: Oil Moisturizing Hair Lotion
-A Cheetah Print Bow


My cousins and I are going to happy hour and since I just washed and conditioned my hair last night I'm going to take out my Evony and spary her really good and work with her for today (she's still in recovery from Christmas and New Years  erplexed)


----------



## NikkiQ (Jan 18, 2011)

LilMissSunshine5 said:


> So you want a bun style for the wedding NikkiQ? Have you talked to any natural hair stylist who can do your hair for the big day? I'm sorry about the timing of you transitioning during your wedding  But I am sure you will find a way to rock your hair on your big day  Too much knowledge & experience on these boards to not be able to have your dream hair


 
I want something along the lines of the pic I attached. Not many natural stylists here in New Orleans so I'm thinking of getting it presses or a Dominican blowout before the wedding and take it from there.


----------



## acapnleo (Jan 18, 2011)

side bun today... actually pretty cute, if i may say so myself


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 18, 2011)

I like that pic nice hair style. I want a side bun that is what I said will be the first thing I do when I get to FULL Waist A fly Nice Side BUN :woohoo:

I will put my peach goody flower on the side as well with my spin pins holding me down.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jan 18, 2011)

I can't wait to make a bun period lol. side, back, front, top, hell...middle of my forehead. I don't care. I just want a bun!


----------



## Evallusion (Jan 18, 2011)

Just ordered 3 wigs from samsbeauty.com today...Its been over a month and I need to let Oakland Girl RIP or at least give her a break.  Here's what I got:

Sensationnel Juniper
Sensationnel A020
Zury Eva

I also got some 2 lip glosses, 2 wig caps, 2 packs of duckbill clips and 2 packs of rollers for only 48 bucks...including shipping.  This is my first order with this company and I hope they have good service.  *praying*

I can't wait until my order gets here!


----------



## KurlyNinja (Jan 18, 2011)

MY WIG CAME TODAY! This is my first full wig and I LOVE IT! Bought it off of Samsbeauty.com for $13. This is Brooke by Vanessa. Don't know when I'm going to wear her out, but I know I will. Here are some pics You can comb her so the curls are more smooth but I wanted some more volume so I shook my head and ta-da!


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 18, 2011)

Miryoku said:


> MY WIG CAME TODAY! This is my first full wig and I LOVE IT! Bought it off of Samsbeauty.com for $13. This is Brooke by Vanessa. Don't know when I'm going to wear her out, but I know I will. Here are some pics You can comb her so the curls are more smooth but I wanted some more volume so I shook my head and ta-da!



I love your hair. So where is the wig because this is very realistic looking  

I love it.  and $13 what a Steal. 


Brooke is lovely,  you did great on your first full cap.


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 18, 2011)

Evallusion said:


> Just ordered 3 wigs from samsbeauty.com today...Its been over a month and I need to let Oakland Girl RIP or at least give her a break.  Here's what I got:
> 
> Sensationnel Juniper
> Sensationnel A020
> ...



Nice Choices I can't wait to see you in them


----------



## NikkiQ (Jan 18, 2011)

Miryoku said:


> MY WIG CAME TODAY! This is my first full wig and I LOVE IT! Bought it off of Samsbeauty.com for $13. This is Brooke by Vanessa. Don't know when I'm going to wear her out, but I know I will. Here are some pics You can comb her so the curls are more smooth but I wanted some more volume so I shook my head and ta-da!


 
VERY cute! She looks very natural and you got her in a great color.


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Jan 18, 2011)

Miryoku said:


> MY WIG CAME TODAY! This is my first full wig and I LOVE IT! Bought it off of Samsbeauty.com for $13. This is Brooke by Vanessa. Don't know when I'm going to wear her out, but I know I will. Here are some pics You can comb her so the curls are more smooth but I wanted some more volume so I shook my head and ta-da!


 
This wig is GORGEOUS! And realistic looking...I may need to get one 

ETA: I need to sell Mariah first!


----------



## NikkiQ (Jan 18, 2011)

^^^who's Mariah???


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Jan 18, 2011)

^^^She is a lace front I bought during my wig buying frenzy...she just does not look right on me  Here is the link:

BLACK HAIR STYLES | HAIR PRODUCT | HAIR PRODUCT | FREETRESS EQUAL SYNTHETIC LACE FRONT WIG MARIAH (FUTURA)

I plan to sell her when I figure out how to do it  Let me know if you are interested! That goes for everyone


----------



## NikkiQ (Jan 18, 2011)

ohhh I've seen her before during my wig buying frenzy lol. Have you tried posting an ad in the Hair Products Exchange forum?


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Jan 18, 2011)

Not yet...JJamiah suggested it before, so I think I'll take advantage of it  I don't know exactly how to price her since I only wore her once, but I'll figure it out I guess


----------



## reeko43 (Jan 18, 2011)

Miryoku said:


> MY WIG CAME TODAY! This is my first full wig and I LOVE IT! Bought it off of Samsbeauty.com for $13. This is Brooke by Vanessa. Don't know when I'm going to wear her out, but I know I will. Here are some pics You can comb her so the curls are more smooth but I wanted some more volume so I shook my head and ta-da!


 
That is really cute! And for $13???  I am going to check that out!


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 18, 2011)

I just wanted to let you ladies know I have a blog now  Oooooh LOL 
Hair She Comes


----------



## divachyk (Jan 18, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> I just wanted to let you ladies know I have a blog now  Oooooh LOL
> Hair She Comes


I was just thinking of this today...how can I capture my regi, etc without being confined to lhcf blog. I love how your site is designed and the colors are very easy on the eye. I think I'll be establishing a blog next and post my info there. I doubt any one would want to follow me but hey, I might give it a try.



acapnleo said:


> side bun today... actually pretty cute, if i may say so myself


LOVE IT GIRL....rock it, do it, get it and you better work it.  snap snap!


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 18, 2011)

Hey I will gladly Follow 
I just journal a lot in fotki and transferred over to the Blog which originally was my sewing blog. 

Sooooo... I will mix it all up. LOL 

I have to up load pictures. I will update at least 2 times monthly one with a review and at least one update.


----------



## divachyk (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm over here in HYH so often that my other challenges are pretty much non-existent. I need to pay more attention to my other challenges before I get voted off the island.


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 18, 2011)

divachyk said:


> I'm over here in HYH so often that my other challenges are pretty much non-existent. I need to pay more attention to my other challenges before I get voted off the island.



I joined 3; I frequent here and the WL 2011. 

I am in the No Buy but I really don't plan on buying anything else so shrugs..... I might come out in Session 3 and join the HL 2011 or 2012 if it is out by then LOL. 

I can only be in 3 at one time as per my limit LOL


----------



## divachyk (Jan 19, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> I joined 3; I frequent here and the WL 2011.
> 
> I am in the No Buy but I really don't plan on buying anything else so shrugs..... I might come out in Session 3 and join the HL 2011 or 2012 if it is out by then LOL.
> 
> I can only be in 3 at one time as per my limit LOL



In my siggy you will see:

JBCO 3 - that challenge has ended. The OP has been MIA since Dec (in all seriousness, I hope she's okay). The challenge was to have 3 winners of jbco. I was so hoping to be a winner, oh well. Jbco really helped my edges. 

Jheri Juice 2 - I have stopped juicing for the most part because the humidity is lower and scurl was doing nothing for my hair. erplexed I should pull out but I lurk there from time to time. When the weather warms back up I'll start juicing again. 

HYH - of course. 

BSL - haven't frequented there much. I kinda feel like HYH will lead me to BSL so that's that. 

DDCC - I'm in that one to help boost my breakage areas from my stretch gone bad, get ideas of other yummy conditioners to try and learn what good conditioners will work with my steamer. 

I'll limit myself to 2 going forward, HYH always have a spot on that list, which then makes my total 3 provided we all stay as a HYH team. If our little network disbands, I'm out of HYH....no pressure or anything.


----------



## divachyk (Jan 19, 2011)

acapnleo said:


> Divachyk, your buns are so impressive... I couldn't help but stop and stare, before scrolling down  Are you relaxed? What relaxer do you use??? Your hair look so healthy and lustrous  Thank you
> 
> Oh and, I am trying not to buy anything new, but what products do you use? (i.e staples)... Sorry if you have answered this before


Hello! Check it out....(let me know if this helps) - I tried to detail all that I could think of...If I missed something, give me a shout! 
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/blogs/201322-divachyk/23621-current-hair-regimen-relaxed.html


----------



## ojemba (Jan 19, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> I just wanted to let you ladies know I have a blog now  Oooooh LOL
> Hair She Comes


 

I'll be following.


----------



## babylone09 (Jan 19, 2011)

Itook down my micros and will be washing my hair and posting my starting pics later on today


----------



## PeculiarDaye (Jan 19, 2011)

*I bought some more oils today. I'm actually pretty excited its going to be one heck of a mixture.

 I thought I was going to keep my hair until the 27th but I'm going to take them out on the 21st and either bun it until the 2nd and then do my braids, or do my braids on the 23rd, I dont jnow which one I wasnt to do. :/*


----------



## Poohbear (Jan 19, 2011)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> I have the same problem.  I think that's why it's taking me so long to make my goal.  We can stay on each other's case.


I messed up already!!!  I'm wearing a twistout right now... shame on me! But I'll put it in a bun tomorrow.


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 19, 2011)

Okay I am going in..... I have about 20 lbs I want to lose, Actually I am going to lose it as I feel needed. I like my bum and want to keep my boobs which I know will go. I have always had a bum but want to lose the excess. LOL

I am purchasing some Fat Burners I know bad bad bad, But I am also joining a gym for 6 months  Or 2. LOLOLOLOLOL 

Salads and smoothies and eating healthy oh my!

I went and bought my books today  So class starts on Saturday Yay!


----------



## Aggie (Jan 19, 2011)

I am hiding my hair currently with a beautiful long lace front wig by sensationnel. I can't remember the name though.


----------



## aishasoleil (Jan 19, 2011)

*waves* Just wanted to pop in and see how y'all are doing. I've been away for a bit. Needed a break. But don't worry, I haven't cheated! And I'm still "Team Bun". LOL! School has started back up for me, so my priorities are shifting just a bit. Hope everyone is well!


----------



## jerseygurl (Jan 19, 2011)

I've only had these braids for about 3 weeks and it already looks raggedy. I'm thinking of taking them out this weekend.


----------



## ms.tatiana (Jan 19, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> Okay I am going in..... I have about 20 lbs I want to lose, Actually I am going to lose it as I feel needed. I like my bum and want to keep my boobs which I know will go. I have always had a bum but want to lose the excess. LOL
> 
> I am purchasing some Fat Burners I know bad bad bad, But I am also joining a gym for 6 months  Or 2. LOLOLOLOLOL
> 
> ...



I know how your feelings. I have been on birth control for like 3 years & I went from 147 to 202. I'm hoping I can drop about 30 pounds before the summer I'm starting my exercise sessions this Monday. What diet pills do you plan on taking? I tried silm quick and didn't like it they gave me headaches.


----------



## divachyk (Jan 19, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> Okay I am going in..... I have about 20 lbs I want to lose, Actually I am going to lose it as I feel needed. I like my bum and want to keep my boobs which I know will go. I have always had a bum but want to lose the excess. LOL
> 
> I am purchasing some Fat Burners I know bad bad bad, But I am also joining a gym for 6 months  Or 2. LOLOLOLOLOL
> 
> ...





ms.tatiana said:


> I know how your feelings. I have been on biryh control for like 3 years & I went from 147 to 202. I'm hoping I can drop about 30 pounds before the summer I'm starting my exercise sessions this Monday. What diet pills do you plan on taking? I tried silm quick and didn't like it they gave me headaches.


Some days I feel if I lhcf less and workout more, I'd be fit as a fiddle. My work encourages that we take 3 hours of company time per week to workout BUT they never really make that time available as the "job comes first." I need to trim down too but it will come...just NOT right now. Work is too stressful for me to joke myself with eating healthy. I never was a healthy eating chick. I was always active with sports (basketball) and that's how I've maintained weight through the years. I think if I can just up my activity a little, I can continue eating as I please. I'm a little shy of 5'11" so I can carry a little more weight and it not show.


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 19, 2011)

ms.tatiana said:


> I know how your feelings. I have been on birth control for like 3 years & I went from 147 to 202. I'm hoping I can drop about 30 pounds before the summer I'm starting my exercise sessions this Monday. What diet pills do you plan on taking? I tried silm quick and didn't like it they gave me headaches.



I will be taking Thermal Blast starting tomorrow  I am hoping to join a Gym Real Soon  

I am hoping to start to shed these pounds.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jan 19, 2011)

JJ you can workout when I work out!! You know I bug you the whole time I'm on the elliptical anyway  Need to get back into my training. Been slacking majorly with everything that's gone on in the past month or so.


----------



## GeauXavi (Jan 19, 2011)

Hey ladies!!!

So sorry I've been MIA...but I've still been hiding I just posted in the reveal thread...so check those out!

Here is my install that I'll be rocking hopefully until the end of March, first week of April. I'm going to get it cut in a bob around Vday

Please don't eSpank me for my late updates!!!


----------



## Lynnerie (Jan 19, 2011)

This week I'm wearing the wig I have in my siggy. My hair is braided underneath and I'm trying to leave it in for a few weeks. I have really bad Hand in Hair syndrome.


----------



## GeauXavi (Jan 19, 2011)

Lynn- I really like your wig! What's the name/brand...and is it human or synthetic?


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 19, 2011)

Still wearing Solange and will be for the rest of the month, need to be looking at which wig I wanna wear for Feb. I said that I would get a wig a month and then I can rotate btwn that and the previous month one. Imma get me another Solange alsoo just bc I love her that much...
I cowashed today using HE HH, I am almost done with that bottle.


----------



## Drtondalia (Jan 20, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> I will be taking Thermal Blast starting tomorrow  I am hoping to join a Gym Real Soon
> 
> I am hoping to start to shed these pounds.


 
I just started ZUMBA and it it a fun and intense workout. You lose 1000 to 1300 calories per workout, Plus its fun fun so you don't even feel like its real exercise.


----------



## Drtondalia (Jan 20, 2011)

Aggie said:


> I am hiding my hair currently with a beautiful long lace front wig by sensationnel. I can't remember the name though.


 
Uh pics please??!!


----------



## chasturner84 (Jan 20, 2011)

Is it June yet?


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Jan 20, 2011)

Finally finished installing crochet braids in the crown of my head after wearing hats for 2 days bc I was too lazy to complete them  I like how they look and not having to do my hair for at least a month


----------



## chasturner84 (Jan 20, 2011)

LilMissSunshine5 said:


> Finally finished installing crochet braids in the crown of my head after wearing hats for 2 days bc I was too lazy to complete them  I like how they look and not having to do my hair for at least a month


 
Very nice! What type of hair did you use?


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 20, 2011)

LilMissSunshine5 said:


> Finally finished installing crochet braids in the crown of my head after wearing hats for 2 days bc I was too lazy to complete them  I like how they look and not having to do my hair for at least a month




First Off Your Crazy if you think I am not going to be Coming to your house, Your hair is Fierce I am now making a trip. IT IS BEAUTIFUL. I WANT IT how far are you from NJ, What Hair did you use, GIRL, I LOVE IT I DO I DO, I feel like I am marrying again. 

So there LOL


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 20, 2011)

Drtondalia said:


> I just started ZUMBA and it it a fun and intense workout. You lose 1000 to 1300 calories per workout, Plus its fun fun so you don't even feel like its real exercise.




Why are all you ladies SOOO far away 

I'd like to Zumba with someone. I feel the partnership keeps me motivated HUH!


----------



## babylone09 (Jan 20, 2011)

deleted correction is below this post


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 20, 2011)

pics not showing ^^^^


----------



## babylone09 (Jan 20, 2011)

After i took down my micros I did as follows:

1) Detangle
2) ACV/ Herbal green tea rinse
3) Shampoo with Mizani Moisturefusion Milk Bath 2x
4)Keratin 2 Minute Reconstructor w/ plastic cap on for about 10 - 15 minutes
5)DC with several conditioners i mixed up w/ plastic cap on for about an hour
6)Applied Kimmyatube's leave in
7)Put hair in pony tail applied vasline to the ends put in a bun and baggied my bun

I know it seems like a lot..... 

So here are my results which are also my starting pics

1st pic was taken in oct. my length was probably at 2 but not past it (guesstimating)
2nd pic is my hair after i completed all those steps ^ combed out
3rd pic is my current length after having micros in for 3 months


















My hair is at the 4 and APL is at 5 or a little past 5. So i only have about an inch to an inch and a quarter to go.  O yea!  Lets not forget this is the longest my hair has ever been on top of I am so close to completing my first goal of the year!!!!!!!


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 20, 2011)

^^ Congrats and OOOH so Nice. Do you plan on getting braids again?

Did you lose a lot of hair?


----------



## babylone09 (Jan 20, 2011)

I plan on letting it rest for about two to three weeks and bunning it since that is what my job requires anyway and maybe just putting some braids straight to the back in. Thanks!!!!

O yea, no i lost ur normal three months worth of shed hair


----------



## divachyk (Jan 20, 2011)

You know what, I want to wear my hair out. I WILL BE wearing my hair out tomorrow if the weather isn't harsh and cold like it's been. I'm going salon shopping tomorrow. Have a consult with a new salon. Any suggestions for how this consult thing should go? What questions to ask, etc? This is my first in-person consult EVER. Before lhcf, I just showed up at a new salon, hoping for the best. Not anymore...I want to interview them to ensure we are a good fit for each other.

Here's my thread:
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=12669921#post12669921


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Jan 20, 2011)

chasturner84 said:


> Very nice! What type of hair did you use?


 
Thanks so much! I used Freetress Water Wave Bulk Hair bc that was suggested in the threads. I used 2 and a half packs and they cost $5.99/each. This was very cost effective for me bc I can't afford to pay $200 for braids right now! I got this look for under $20!!!  It is all thanks to LHCF and the tutorials ladies gave me! I tried this bc several threads popped up with pics talking about anybody could do it! That was true...even a hair challenged lady like myself can do it bc it is so simple  Man, LHCF is making me feel like Superwoman, all empowered and stuff


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 20, 2011)

^^^ Did you use a crochet hook?


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Jan 20, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> First Off Your Crazy if you think I am not going to be Coming to your house, Your hair is Fierce I am now making a trip. IT IS BEAUTIFUL. I WANT IT how far are you from NJ, What Hair did you use, GIRL, I LOVE IT I DO I DO, I feel like I am marrying again.
> 
> So there LOL


 
LOL!!! Come on over then! I'll welcome you to Michigan  I was just in NJ last month for a Prince concert, so you need to come here anyway 

You can do them, they are SO easy! Thank you for all the compliments...girl, hop on this train, it is the latest LHCF trend!


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Jan 20, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> ^^^ Did you use a crochet hook?


 
I used a latch hook needle...it cost $.99 at the BSS! DO IT! DO IT! DO IT!


----------



## Kamilla16 (Jan 20, 2011)

Wow! this is too cute! I remember wearing crochet braids back in the day, but I've never seen them with loose hair! This is beautiful on you!


----------



## NikkiQ (Jan 20, 2011)

All these crochet braids are SO tempting me!!!


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Jan 20, 2011)

^^^DO IT! DO IT! DO IT!


----------



## ojemba (Jan 20, 2011)

chasturner84 said:


> Is it June yet?



I feel you on that soror. I can't wait to see everyone progress and mines of course.


----------



## ojemba (Jan 20, 2011)

LilMissSunshine5 said:


> Finally finished installing crochet braids in the crown of my head after wearing hats for 2 days bc I was too lazy to complete them  I like how they look and not having to do my hair for at least a month



Great job, this is pretty.


----------



## divachyk (Jan 20, 2011)

Hurry up Saturday ---- the steamer arrives!


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 20, 2011)

^^^ I second that Hurry Steamer Hurry


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 20, 2011)

Last night my boys had a Orchestra concert and I wore my Blair, I got so many compliments I was looking at people like  then I forgot most of them haven't seen me since the end of the summer. Once Football finished we don't see one another till school events and banquets. LOL

I was so like wow, people really like the Bob , ME too! LOL

I remember the first time I had Delia on, This man hit is car with a shopping cart and I had on my number shirt so I was watching my back for LHCF members to snap pictures and post WHY DID THIS UNNamed Person wear her Measurement Shirt outdoors  LOL


----------



## Janet' (Jan 20, 2011)

^^^^Hahahahahaha, too funny! I'm definitely hiding my hair through my staple wash and go ponytail! I'm back in school, so LHCF has to be scaled back a little bit, but you know I miss you guys and I'll be back (to normal) during break!!!

@Divachyk-  on purchasing your steamer, you're going to love it!


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 20, 2011)

^^^  miss you  Hurry back soon


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 20, 2011)

Thinking about cowashing again tonight, I love my hair been wet, I wore a bun today it was big like I like it. I airdried after my cowash last night....


----------



## divachyk (Jan 20, 2011)

I've hidden my hair so much that I've spoiled my head -- hear me out.  Last  winter, I wasn't a lhcf member so I wore my hair out without any  concern. This winter I've hidden it (under hats whenever possible) to protect it from the windy temps. I  normally satin scarf it and put on a big oversized beanie kinda hat on  until I get inside the building at work, my car or wherever I'm going. I find that as soon as I take my beanie off, my head feels so cold like the A/C is beating down right on my head. I think hiding my hair is starting to make me a punk. I will continue hiding but I just can't deal with all that chill hitting my head now that I'm so use to wearing my hats. Silly I know. 



ms_b_haven06 said:


> Thinking about cowashing again tonight, I love my hair been wet, I wore a bun today it was big like I like it. I airdried after my cowash last night....


Pics please....



Janet' said:


> ^^^^Hahahahahaha, too funny! I'm definitely hiding my hair through my staple wash and go ponytail! I'm back in school, so LHCF has to be scaled back a little bit, but you know I miss you guys and I'll be back (to normal) during break!!!
> 
> @Divachyk-  on purchasing your steamer, you're going to love it!


Thx you! What grade do you teach. I teach collegiate as an adjunct. We're back in school too.  *I miss you; stop by some time to say hello*


----------



## acapnleo (Jan 20, 2011)

LilMissSunshine5 said:


> Finally finished installing crochet braids in the crown of my head after wearing hats for 2 days bc I was too lazy to complete them  I like how they look and not having to do my hair for at least a month



These look GREAT!!!


----------



## acapnleo (Jan 21, 2011)

I wore another bun today... looked really professional... I had the hair going in different directions but bobby pinned kinda flat... This bunning thing so far is working out to be quite easy ... but I am still keeping an eye out for another wig piece.

LilMissSunshine5 I agree with not liking Mariah!  I don't like the color I chose and I don't like the way it looks on me... so I haven't worn her... such a waste!


----------



## divachyk (Jan 21, 2011)

Was lurking another thread and here's a post that links to PS ideas for the bunners.
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/12673121-post67.html


----------



## danigurl18 (Jan 21, 2011)

I straightened my hair on Monday for my birthday and I've been wearing a Flex-8 clip or my donut bun


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 21, 2011)

Happy Belated


----------



## Taleah2009 (Jan 21, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> Last night my boys had a Orchestra concert and I wore my Blair, I got so many compliments I was looking at people like  then I forgot most of them haven't seen me since the end of the summer. Once Football finished we don't see one another till school events and banquets. LOL
> 
> I was so like wow, people really like the Bob , ME too! LOL
> 
> I remember the first time I had Delia on, This man hit is car with a shopping cart and I had on my number shirt so I was watching my back for LHCF members to snap pictures and post WHY DID THIS UNNamed Person wear her Measurement Shirt outdoors  LOL


 
can we see a pic of blair?? pretty please


----------



## Taleah2009 (Jan 21, 2011)

hi ladies.. checking in..

still wearing sabrina ( i named her that myself because i dont think she had a name). my hair has been braided for two weeks.  i cant wait to wash and dc tomorrow. i brought some new products from target, the shea moisture line.  i got the deep treatment mask, the strengthing elixir and the conditioner. cant wait to try them out.  i am a moptopmaven stan (Gabanna Girl) and she raved about there products so i decided to try out.  i hear these products keep your hair super soft and moisturized.  

spa day for my hair tomorrow


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 21, 2011)

Taleah2009 said:


> can we see a pic of blair?? pretty please




She is the Wig in my siggy. I will try to take a pic with my camera It is in my car at the moment. I don't know how to down load pics to the computer with my phone. Not as savy as some. LOL

 But will do soon 
I actually am only due to wear Blair until Wednesday so I can break my braids down and Have a Spa Hair day too   and like you I can't WAIT!  Even though I am going to miss my wig for a week  LOL like a catch 22

I hope everyone is doing well today!


----------



## Drtondalia (Jan 21, 2011)

acapnleo said:


> I wore another bun today... looked really professional... I had the hair going in different directions but bobby pinned kinda flat... This bunning thing so far is working out to be quite easy ... but I am still keeping an eye out for another wig piece.
> 
> LilMissSunshine5 I agree with not liking Mariah!  I don't like the color I chose and I don't like the way it looks on me... so I haven't worn her... such a waste!


 
Sell it on Ebay


----------



## Drtondalia (Jan 21, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> She is the Wig in my siggy. I will try to take a pic with my camera It is in my car at the moment. I don't know how to down load pics to the computer with my phone. Not as savy as some. LOL
> 
> But will do soon
> I actually am only due to wear Blair until Wednesday so I can break my braids down and Have a Spa Hair day too   and like you I can't WAIT! Even though I am going to miss my wig for a week  LOL like a catch 22
> ...


 
Take the pic with your phone then send it to your email from your phone.


----------



## Taleah2009 (Jan 21, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> She is the Wig in my siggy. I will try to take a pic with my camera It is in my car at the moment. I don't know how to down load pics to the computer with my phone. Not as savy as some. LOL
> 
> But will do soon
> I actually am only due to wear Blair until Wednesday so I can break my braids down and Have a Spa Hair day too   and like you I can't WAIT! Even though I am going to miss my wig for a week  LOL like a catch 22
> ...


 

what will you do with your hair during that week?


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 21, 2011)

Taleah2009 said:


> what will you do with your hair during that week?




Well that is my break week to baby up my hair and give it love, I more or less will bun it up, after the Deep Conditioning and treatments. 

I won't Braid it at all in March, July and November 

Then I will be half wigging & Bunning only  

Do you Steam your hair during your spa hair day?


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 21, 2011)

Drtondalia said:


> Take the pic with your phone then send it to your email from your phone.



BIG HUG, thanks so much I am going to try that


----------



## Drtondalia (Jan 21, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> Why are all you ladies SOOO far away
> 
> I'd like to Zumba with someone. I feel the partnership keeps me motivated HUH!


 
Where are you?? I LIVE in Philly.


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 21, 2011)

Drtondalia said:


> Where are you?? I LIVE in Philly.



I live in New Jersey I have sisters and brothers in Philly. I thought you were in England LOL

Nieces Nephews and cousins, Lots of family lets say LOL


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 21, 2011)

Okay Us Philly, NJ and NY gals need to have a meet up.  I am figuring a neutral location. There are so many of us and I'd love to have a meet up.


----------



## Drtondalia (Jan 21, 2011)

babylone09 said:


> After i took down my micros I did as follows:
> 
> 1) Detangle
> 2) ACV/ Herbal green tea rinse
> ...


 
Great Progress!!!!!!


----------



## Drtondalia (Jan 21, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> I live in New Jersey I have sisters and brothers in Philly. I thought you were in England LOL
> 
> Nieces Nephews and cousins, Lots of family lets say LOL


 
I will be living there within a year or so. I have a cousin there and I love it. I was planning to take my family over this summer for six months. (you can stay there for six months with just your passport) But my job decided not to lay my department off till Dec. so my plans had to change.  I have to put off working on my accent for now .


----------



## Drtondalia (Jan 21, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> Okay Us Philly, NJ and NY gals need to have a meet up.  I am figuring a neutral location. There are so many of us and I'd love to have a meet up.


 
That sounds like a plan to me!! Have you ever been to the Melting Pot, There is one in Philly and in AC. I'm a foodie so we have to have food....
lol


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 21, 2011)

Drtondalia said:


> That sounds like a plan to me!! Have you ever been to the Melting Pot, There is one in Philly and in AC. I'm a foodie so we have to have food....
> lol



Sounds Good we need to come up with a plan. I'd love to get together


----------



## bibirockz (Jan 21, 2011)

...So I BC'ed!  now I was wondering if I can post pics of my hair wet/ unstretched in a thread.. or is that illegal?


----------



## divachyk (Jan 21, 2011)

danigurl18 said:


> I straightened my hair on Monday for my birthday and I've been wearing a Flex-8 clip or my donut bun


Happy Belated!



bibirockz said:


> ...So I BC'ed!  now I was wondering if I can post pics of my hair wet/ unstretched in a thread.. or is that illegal?


Congrats and I love pics but I will let Ms. Thread Moderator make that decision.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jan 21, 2011)

Okay....can I say how much I love Evony by Outre right now??? I haven't worn her since my photo shoot so I decided to wear her tonight for a masquerade birthday party for my friends. I braided the front of my hair about 3 days ago and took it down today. blends in perfectly with her (even though she's 1B and I'm more of a 2-4) with a little gel. She's half up/half down with lots of bobby pins. I took some pics for you ladies and will get more while I'm at the party to share with you tomorrow. JJamiah got a sneak peek though


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 21, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> Okay....can I say how much I love Evony by Outre right now??? I haven't worn her since my photo shoot so I decided to wear her tonight for a masquerade birthday party for my friends. I braided the front of my hair about 3 days ago and took it down today. blends in perfectly with her (even though she's 1B and I'm more of a 2-4) with a little gel. She's half up/half down with lots of bobby pins. I took some pics for you ladies and will get more while I'm at the party to share with you tomorrow. JJamiah got a sneak peek though


 

:woohoo: :woohoo:


----------



## divachyk (Jan 21, 2011)

THE STEAMER IS HERE!


----------



## acapnleo (Jan 21, 2011)

You ladies that live relatively close to each other are so fortunate...


----------



## brg240 (Jan 21, 2011)

I remember why i got my wigs when i detangled my hair yesterday. 

I feel like doing this


----------



## NikkiQ (Jan 22, 2011)

Heeeeerrrrreeeee's Evony!


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 22, 2011)

divachyk said:


> THE STEAMER IS HERE!


 
:woohoo: :woohoo:  

FIRE THAT BABY UP!


----------



## divachyk (Jan 22, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> :woohoo: :woohoo:
> 
> FIRE THAT BABY UP!



Today for sure!

Sent from my DROIDX using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## divachyk (Jan 22, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> Heeeeerrrrreeeee's Evony!



Pretty lady 

Sent from my DROIDX using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## ms.tatiana (Jan 22, 2011)

So I finally got my hair braided french braids in the front and individuals in the back. I wanted to use the Freetress hair I have but the hair kept tangling and it was a very thin pack, now I have 6 packs of un-used hair (what to do???)


----------



## CynamonKis (Jan 22, 2011)

I may as well join this challenge, seeing that the Keratin disaster relieved me of 50% OF MY HAIR!  See ya in 6 months!


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 22, 2011)

I can't wait until Wednesday Afternoon to get to my hair. I want to enjoy my personal hair day. LOL and plus Blair is getting very greasy I know it is from my hands constantly in it.


----------



## chasturner84 (Jan 22, 2011)

brg240 said:


> I remember why i got my wigs when i detangled my hair yesterday.
> 
> I feel like doing this



Don't do it! Just be patient...how about trying braids?

OT: I love Mulan


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 22, 2011)

Drtondalia said:


> I just started ZUMBA and it it a fun and intense workout. You lose 1000 to 1300 calories per workout, Plus its fun fun so you don't even feel like its real exercise.




Just got Zumba today :woohoo:


----------



## acapnleo (Jan 22, 2011)

I think I found my next purchase...


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 22, 2011)

^^^^ I have had my eye on that one for a while  She is hott! (the wig)


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 22, 2011)

Type Z Josette Bone - Zappos.com Free Shipping BOTH Ways

I am such a cute shoe LOL


----------



## acapnleo (Jan 22, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> Type Z Josette Bone - Zappos.com Free Shipping BOTH Ways
> 
> I am such a cute shoe LOL



OOOH I love the gray!


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 22, 2011)

acapnleo said:


> OOOH I love the gray!



Me too LOL those are the ones I was looking at, They are cute. LOL I was like hmmmm, I know Jessica Simpson had my name shoe but they were UGLY!

I want the Hubby's company to make me a bag with my name. They made one with his name LOL!


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 22, 2011)

Charles by Charles David Privilege Black Leather - Zappos.com Free Shipping BOTH Ways

I bought these and have to return them because they fit too big


----------



## acapnleo (Jan 22, 2011)

I have a big foot... but thank you for posting this site... I forgot about it as a resource... I am needing some brown shoes and think I may have found what I was looking for


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Jan 22, 2011)

^^^ I like your Jessica Simpson shoe in purple! 

Amazon.com: Jessica Simpson Women's Josette Pump: Shoes

ETA: Other colors, not so much


----------



## acapnleo (Jan 22, 2011)

Meanwhile, trying to complete my order for Lauren... oh and I think I want this one...


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Jan 22, 2011)

^^^ She is HOTT!!!!! I want her!!! What is her name?!?! LOL


----------



## acapnleo (Jan 22, 2011)

LilMissSunshine5 said:


> ^^^ She is HOTT!!!!! I want her!!! What is her name?!?! LOL



This is                             Sensationnel Empress Natural Lace Front & Nape Wig - DANIELLE


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 22, 2011)

acapnleo said:


> I have a big foot... but thank you for posting this site... I forgot about it as a resource... I am needing some brown shoes and think I may have found what I was looking for



This is my GO to shoe place been shopping here for over 7 years LOL 
I like that I can get my size with no oh sorry we only get 2 of your size here.  



LilMissSunshine5 said:


> ^^^ I like your Jessica Simpson shoe in purple!
> 
> Amazon.com: Jessica Simpson Women's Josette Pump: Shoes
> 
> ...



That Color is CUTE, makes the shoe look really different 



acapnleo said:


> Meanwhile, trying to complete my order for Lauren... oh and I think I want this one...



She is actually in my basket, can't buy her until november I love Danielle, she is hot!


----------



## acapnleo (Jan 22, 2011)

^^^ why November?


----------



## brg240 (Jan 22, 2011)

chasturner84 said:


> Don't do it! Just be patient...how about trying braids?
> 
> OT: I love Mulan



I won't, i just want to. :/ that's what I'd like but i can't braid :/ I'm trying to teach myself. Unless you mean loose braids? 

guys i wore one of my wigs out today. It was my first time wearing one. I got a bad headache and the combs pulled my hair.


----------



## divachyk (Jan 22, 2011)

- Sitting under my steamer; yipee! My first true steamer experience is under way.
- Ordered a mesh wig cap so that I can rock my wigs. I feel the nylon wig cap dries my hair too much.
- My last TU didn't take as well as I had hoped and I was really considering a corrective (thank you to the ladies who assisted me with corrective relaxer info), Instead, I plan to rock my wigs until 8-9 weeks and then go for my TU. 

Hope this works out!


----------



## acapnleo (Jan 22, 2011)

Where did you find your mesh hair wig? I plan to stop at sally's to find one... I think the stocking cap / wave cap, whatever the heck it is... ITS TOO DARN TIGHT!


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 22, 2011)

acapnleo said:


> ^^^ why November?



My computer shut off  Don't know what happened the Mr. Had to reset. 

I am on a NO BUY for wigs/Lace Fronts until November and have placed a few bets on it. So I browse for now. LOL. My family and friends think I have no self control LOLOLOL!


----------



## acapnleo (Jan 22, 2011)

^^^^ I need to join one of those  I am getting out of control


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 23, 2011)

acapnleo said:


> ^^^^ I need to join one of those  I am getting out of control




Well when your done purchasing for the year join me LOL!
I am also making sure my wigs get some use because once I got my Vanessa I was wearing her like no tomorrow and no other wig got any play. So the max is 3 weeks. Only one will be worn for 6 and that is my summer wig. 

Gives my other wigs a chance to come out and play. LOL


----------



## acapnleo (Jan 23, 2011)

I added 2 more to my collection today... I am excited and really hope they are good choices... I think Mariah caught me off guard due to the colors and the resulting mixed  textures for the colors... but I may be able to make it work... I'm going to try rollersetting it and adding some curls... 

Maybe I will join you... but I need to get the mesh wig cap and some argan oil.


----------



## acapnleo (Jan 23, 2011)

I also would like one more human hair wig... I only have Mommy (which is human hair)


----------



## chasturner84 (Jan 23, 2011)

So I've started testing the half wig waters for this challenge and I must say that I'm loving it! I purchased Outre's Keya, a curly synthetic half wig for $24.99, the week before New Year's Eve 2010 but I chickened out of wearing it to my NYE party. Well, I decided to wear it on my birthday (Jan 14) and fell in love. Keya will definitely be worn a lot more.

Outre Keya half wig:






Picture of the curls:





I purchased a #2 because my hair isn't exactly black and has a natural reddish brown tint to it. Even though the color wasn't an exact match in the light, my real hair made it look like I had a rinse. It was still cool.  (Peep the color around the front down to my shoulders)
Birthday hair:





 I wore it out last night and received so many compliments on my hair. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It certainly boosted my confidence with my wig game. More wigs to come! (Maybe a new one every month )





Looks like I'll be bunning through the week for the office and having fun with wigs on the weekend


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 23, 2011)

acapnleo said:


> I added 2 more to my collection today... I am excited and really hope they are good choices... I think Mariah caught me off guard due to the colors and the resulting mixed  textures for the colors... but I may be able to make it work... I'm going to try rollersetting it and adding some curls...
> 
> Maybe I will join you... but I need to get the mesh wig cap and some argan oil.



Well no rush, your just starting so; get your stash together to where you won't be tempted.  
Hey who am I kidding I have a stash and I am still tempted.



acapnleo said:


> I also would like one more human hair wig... I only have Mommy (which is human hair)



I have her also, bought her last year with my Vanessa and Ashley and She is my August and September wig that I will be rocking for 6 weeks total  



chasturner84 said:


> So I've started testing the half wig waters for this challenge and I must say that I'm loving it! I purchased Outre's Keya, a curly synthetic half wig for $24.99, the week before New Year's Eve 2010 but I chickened out of wearing it to my NYE party. Well, I decided to wear it on my birthday (Jan 14) and fell in love. Keya will definitely be worn a lot more.
> 
> Outre Keya half wig:
> 
> ...



First you look great in it. Second I am so happy you found something that you feel great and confident in. THIRD that one per month is how the addiction starts LOLOLOLOL Bring it on though because it is such a fun hair accessory.  Show me those pics when you buy. I love pics  that goes for both of you LOL


Great Job ladies, I think your purchases were awesome.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jan 23, 2011)

All these cute wigs! Yall are killing me. I told the future DH that I would try to hold off on buying too many wigs between now and the wedding. I might start thinning out my collection and sell a few that I either a) won't wear ever or b)will never wear again lol.


----------



## chasturner84 (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks! I really think it may become an addiction...I find myself browsing for wigs in my down time. The fine folks at my local BSS know my name now lol


Sent from my DROID PRO


----------



## acapnleo (Jan 23, 2011)

> I think Mariah caught me off guard due to the colors and the resulting mixed  textures for the colors... but I may be able to make it work... I'm going to try rollersetting it and adding some curls...


So, I added a little oil sheen to Mariah and... I think this is going to work!!!  I put her back on the wig head inside out and by the time I am ready to wear, which is planned for Spring / Summer, we should be all good 
I decided after I get tired of it straight, I will try to rollerset and make her curly... we'll see how that turns out... to be continued....

I became inspired again watching some youtube reviews and just the way the ladies were working those wigs...


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 23, 2011)

acapnleo said:


> So, I added a little oil sheen to Mariah and... I think this is going to work!!!  I put her back on the wig head inside out and by the time I am ready to wear, which is planned for Spring / Summer, we should be all good
> I decided after I get tired of it straight, I will try to rollerset and make her curly... we'll see how that turns out... to be continued....
> 
> I became inspired again watching some youtube reviews and just the way the ladies were working those wigs...



I am so glad Mariah is working out now; out of all my wigs I have one that just won't due. I go with the concept of what if this was my hair. I would make it work some how. 
Honestly the one I have that can't work is so little hair and it is 1 inch long and I can't do anything that would make it not look like a bowl. So I am giving her away to my kids grandma who likes those short wigs with small curls. 

I got a Funky Chick like Nikkiq and she is my favorite spiked short do today LOL


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 23, 2011)

I am sitting here with this stinky garlic treatment on my head getting ready to DC. Suppose to be getting my hair cornrow so that I can wear my wig for like 3-4 weeks, by that time I will be 12 wks post and ready to relax../

How long should I leave this mess on my head and should I rinse it out or add my DC on top of it?


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 23, 2011)

I have never used Eon, sorry I have no clue.

My question is after you relax are you going to wear your hair or still wig it?


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 23, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> I have never used *Eon*, sorry I have no clue.
> 
> My question is after you relax are you going to wear your hair or still wig it?


 
I meant to put "on" LOL
After the relaxer I may wear my own hair in styles like braidouts, buns, and curlformers.


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 23, 2011)

Oh LOL don't worry I had no clue LOLOLOLOLOL 

Okay, sounds good. I want to get down with the braid outs; I am bunning next week. I like it low key and I could touch my hair for a little bit LOL.


----------



## Janet' (Jan 23, 2011)

I miss you!!!! I'm currently Hiding My Hair with my wash and go ponytail. Happy Sunday to you all!


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 23, 2011)

I think imma add the DC on top and run to Sallys to grab a few item. I hope no one smells me LOL


----------



## AlliCat (Jan 23, 2011)

I've been in this challenge unofficially, so i might as well join 

I wear halfwigs 4 days of the week, and the other 3 days I bun at home. No one has seen my hair down for about a year (give or take a few exceptions). 

I'm currently in cornrows and loving the ease. I just wear some sort of scarf at night to sleep. During the day I sprits my braids with CHI keratin mist. And every couple days oil my ends with JBCO or sweet almond oil.

As for washing and conditioning, it's minimal. I basically wash my hair when my scalp gets mad itchy with HE color me happy (has sulfates and smells great). That usually stops the itch. then I follow up with a moisturizing conditioner.


----------



## divachyk (Jan 23, 2011)

Can't wait for my mesh wig cap to come; I'm ready to wear my LF. Me and my hair are not vibing right now as JJ and Chas very well knows.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jan 23, 2011)

I think I've found a promising new stylist that dabbles in a little bit of everything. her sew-ins are amazing! I'm gonna see if she can do crochet braids.


----------



## chasturner84 (Jan 23, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> I think I've found a promising new stylist that dabbles in a little bit of everything. her sew-ins are amazing! I'm gonna see if she can do crochet braids.



...and why can't you do them yourself? They are so unbelievably easy to do!


----------



## Caychica (Jan 23, 2011)

Checkin in. I didnt like the Goddess Remi French I had in so a few weeks later I switched the hair w/o taking out the braids & put in Premium Too 16" 1. 

Since then I've washed twice, it sheds/frizzes a bit too much for my liking but it was a cheap alternative & I expected it .


----------



## NikkiQ (Jan 23, 2011)

chasturner84 said:


> ...and why can't you do them yourself? They are so unbelievably easy to do!


 
b/c I don't know how to braid...


----------



## acapnleo (Jan 23, 2011)

divachyk said:


> Can't wait for my mesh wig cap to come; I'm ready to wear my LF. Me and my hair are not vibing right now as JJ and Chas very well knows.



Hey Divachyk, I found a mesh wig cap at Sally's 

I grabbed that and the men's do-rag which doesn't have a tail or need to be tied... the package was specific about locking in moisture, which sound good to me 

I also got a couple of conditioner caps, maybe I will also baggie under my wig... we'll see. Prepping for these wigs, so I can get my monetary worth!


----------



## chasturner84 (Jan 23, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> b/c I don't know how to braid...



I don't either...I just got one of my friends to braid my hair then I installed the hair.


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Jan 23, 2011)

@NikkiQ- I co-sign with Chasturner! I don't know how to braid/cornrow either, so I got my friend to do it! Then I installed the crochet braids myself...if you don't have a friend that braids, then can you go to a braider for just the cornrows? It probably would only cost you $20-25 maybe for plain cornrows and then you could do the crochet braids yourself.  The hair & latch hook only cost me $19 total (3 packs of Freetress Water Wave and a latchhook needle) and I plan to keep it for at least 6 weeks! I think they may charge at least $100 for the salon to do it bc it takes several hours. I am broke, which is why I did crochet braids bc I can't afford to pay $200 for micros  So it would be more money saved to go towards your wedding 

I love the crochet braids, so I am a big advocate! They are SUPER easy! One word of caution though...if you are not patient (I am NOT), then this may be a little frustrating to DIY. The pattern of my braids meant I had to fully cover 6 braids instead of 2, so it took me probably close to 6 hours  But most other ladies on this board only took 4 hours to self install them bc they had braids straight back instead of slanted like mine. So, as usual, I'm slow  I just wanted to give you a heads up on the time commitment bc I know you are planning a wedding and may have tons of responsibilities right now and little patience  IMO, it is worth it to not have to do your hair for 4-8 weeks (depending on how long you want to keep them in before removal and/or a new install). HTH


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Jan 23, 2011)

We miss you Janet!


----------



## divachyk (Jan 23, 2011)

acapnleo said:


> Hey Divachyk, I found a mesh wig cap at Sally's
> 
> I grabbed that and the men's do-rag which doesn't have a tail or need to be tied... the package was specific about locking in moisture, which sound good to me
> 
> I also got a couple of conditioner caps, maybe I will also baggie under my wig... we'll see. Prepping for these wigs, so I can get my monetary worth!


Girl, shut your mouf! Say what, say what? I called myself looking in there. Will you post a pic or send it to my PM of what the packing looks like? CONGRATS on finding it and not having to order. I won't even quote how much I paid in shipping.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jan 23, 2011)

Trust me ladies, if having a friend or family member to braid my hair was an option I would've done it a long time ago. I've complained numerous times about not knowing anyone that could braid for me which is why I resort to a stylist.


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Jan 23, 2011)

^^^CayChica, your hair is lovely! I can't wait until I have enough hair to completely see my hair pattern...I can already tell my curls are tighter than yours LOL Go transitioners! Hide that hair


----------



## Janet' (Jan 23, 2011)

LilMissSunshine5 said:


> We miss you Janet!


 
I miss y'all, too!!!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 24, 2011)

Hi Ladies!

I've been seriously MIA for the past couple of days.  It turned out that I was a little sicker than I'd initially thought.  I had yet another sinus infection.  So I was home in bed resting for the most part last week.  I'm finally back at work today.  I'm not at 100%, but I am feeling much better.

I've been bunning it for the most part.  It's been two weeks since I've washed my hair (yuck).  I was afraid that I would get sick all over again, but I think I'm going to try to wash it this evening.

I know I have a ton of posts to go back and read.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 24, 2011)

Miryoku said:


> MY WIG CAME TODAY! This is my first full wig and I LOVE IT! Bought it off of Samsbeauty.com for $13. This is Brooke by Vanessa. Don't know when I'm going to wear her out, but I know I will. Here are some pics You can comb her so the curls are more smooth but I wanted some more volume so I shook my head and ta-da!


 
This looks great on you!!!!  So natural!



Evallusion said:


> Just ordered 3 wigs from samsbeauty.com today...Its been over a month and I need to let Oakland Girl RIP or at least give her a break. Here's what I got:
> 
> Sensationnel Juniper
> Sensationnel A020
> ...


 
Did you get your goodies yet?  How did you like them?  I think I may want to check that website out and see what it's about.



divachyk said:


> I was just thinking of this today...how can I capture my regi, etc without being confined to lhcf blog. I love how your site is designed and the colors are very easy on the eye. I think I'll be establishing a blog next and post my info there. I doubt any one would want to follow me but hey, I might give it a try.
> 
> 
> LOVE IT GIRL....rock it, do it, get it and you better work it.  snap snap!


 


JJamiah said:


> Hey I will gladly Follow
> I just journal a lot in fotki and transferred over to the Blog which originally was my sewing blog.
> 
> Sooooo... I will mix it all up. LOL
> ...


 
I am so impressed with you two ladies!  I wish I had the time and dedication for a blog.  I'm just too lazy.  Guess I'll just have to live vicariously through you.



Poohbear said:


> I messed up already!!!  I'm wearing a twistout right now... shame on me! But I'll put it in a bun tomorrow.


 
You're okay Pooh.  As long as you're not showing your true length you're good to go.



JJamiah said:


> Okay I am going in..... I have about 20 lbs I want to lose, Actually I am going to lose it as I feel needed. I like my bum and want to keep my boobs which I know will go. I have always had a bum but want to lose the excess. LOL
> 
> I am purchasing some Fat Burners I know bad bad bad, But I am also joining a gym for 6 months  Or 2. LOLOLOLOLOL
> 
> ...


 
I brought a somewhat healthy lunch to work today (navy beans and spinach...I was too lazy to prepare anything, so I grabbed a couple of leftovers).  I also have some fresh fruit to snack on throughout the day.

Hey...it's a start.



ms.tatiana said:


> I know how your feelings. I have been on birth control for like 3 years & I went from 147 to 202. I'm hoping I can drop about 30 pounds before the summer I'm starting my exercise sessions this Monday. What diet pills do you plan on taking? I tried silm quick and didn't like it they gave me headaches.


 
You and I are in the same boat...only I have no excuse.  I went from 141 to 190.  Not cute at all.  Plus on top of that I'm a shrimp in height.  You should see how many pix I delete before I can find one that doesn't show the chunk.



divachyk said:


> Some days I feel if I lhcf less and workout more, I'd be fit as a fiddle. My work encourages that we take 3 hours of company time per week to workout BUT they never really make that time available as the "job comes first." I need to trim down too but it will come...just NOT right now. Work is too stressful for me to joke myself with eating healthy. I never was a healthy eating chick. I was always active with sports (basketball) and that's how I've maintained weight through the years. I think if I can just up my activity a little, I can continue eating as I please. *I'm a little shy of 5'11" so I can carry a little more weight and it not show.*


 
I-AM-SO-JEALOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I didn't realize you were that tall!  Gemme some of that height lady!!!!!!  



Conqueror_aka said:


> Hey ladies!!!
> 
> So sorry I've been MIA...but I've still been hiding I just posted in the reveal thread...so check those out!
> 
> ...


 
I'm really liking your install!  Your brows look gorgeous too!



Lynnerie said:


> This week I'm wearing the wig I have in my siggy. My hair is braided underneath and I'm trying to leave it in for a few weeks. I have really bad Hand in Hair syndrome.


 
That looks so natural!  I thought it was your hair!



Drtondalia said:


> I just started ZUMBA and it it a fun and intense workout. You lose 1000 to 1300 calories per workout, Plus its fun fun so you don't even feel like its real exercise.


 
Girl, I tried Zumba last night for the first time on my friend's Wii...darn near killed me!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 24, 2011)

LilMissSunshine5 said:


> Finally finished installing crochet braids in the crown of my head after wearing hats for 2 days bc I was too lazy to complete them  I like how they look and not having to do my hair for at least a month


 
You did a fantastic job!  I'm so proud of you!



babylone09 said:


> After i took down my micros I did as follows:
> 
> 1) Detangle
> 2) ACV/ Herbal green tea rinse
> ...


 
Congratulations on the progress you've made so far!  All of your hard work is definitely paying off!



divachyk said:


> You know what, I want to wear my hair out. I WILL BE wearing my hair out tomorrow if the weather isn't harsh and cold like it's been. I'm going salon shopping tomorrow. Have a consult with a new salon. Any suggestions for how this consult thing should go? What questions to ask, etc? This is my first in-person consult EVER. *Before lhcf, I just showed up at a new salon, hoping for the best. Not anymore...I want to interview them to ensure we are a good fit for each other.*
> 
> Here's my thread:
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=12669921#post12669921


 
You're definitely doing the right thing by interviewing the salon before using their services.  I was a lot like you in that I would go and hope for the best.



LilMissSunshine5 said:


> Thanks so much! I used Freetress Water Wave Bulk Hair bc that was suggested in the threads. I used 2 and a half packs and they cost $5.99/each. This was very cost effective for me bc I can't afford to pay $200 for braids right now! I got this look for under $20!!!  It is all thanks to LHCF and the tutorials ladies gave me! I tried this bc several threads popped up with pics talking about anybody could do it! That was true...even a hair challenged lady like myself can do it bc it is so simple  Man, LHCF is making me feel like Superwoman, all empowered and stuff


 
Again, you make me proud!  Especially considering the fact that you're totally knew and the whole DIY thing.



Janet' said:


> ^^^^Hahahahahaha, too funny! I'm definitely hiding my hair through my staple wash and go ponytail! I'm back in school, so LHCF has to be scaled back a little bit, but you know I miss you guys and I'll be back (to normal) during break!!!
> 
> @Divachyk-  on purchasing your steamer, you're going to love it!


 

I've been wondering where you had disappeared to!  I'm glad to see that you're back...even if it is once in a blue moon.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 24, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> Okay....can I say how much I love Evony by Outre right now??? I haven't worn her since my photo shoot so I decided to wear her tonight for a masquerade birthday party for my friends. I braided the front of my hair about 3 days ago and took it down today. blends in perfectly with her (even though she's 1B and I'm more of a 2-4) with a little gel. She's half up/half down with lots of bobby pins. I took some pics for you ladies and will get more while I'm at the party to share with you tomorrow. JJamiah got a sneak peek though


 
PITCHAS! PITCHAS! PITCHAS!



divachyk said:


> THE STEAMER IS HERE!


 
How do you like your new steamer so far?



brg240 said:


> I remember why i got my wigs when i detangled my hair yesterday.
> 
> I feel like doing this


 
Step away from the sword...er, scissors!



NikkiQ said:


> Heeeeerrrrreeeee's Evony!


 
Gorgeous!  You're right!  Your hair blended perfectly!



ms.tatiana said:


> So I finally got my hair braided french braids in the front and individuals in the back. I wanted to use the Freetress hair I have but the hair kept tangling and it was a very thin pack, now I have 6 packs of un-used hair (what to do???)


 
Your braids look so neat and pretty!



CynamonKis said:


> I may as well join this challenge, seeing that the Keratin disaster relieved me of 50% OF MY HAIR! See ya in 6 months!


 
Oh no!  I'm so sorry to hear about your setback.  Come on and join us!  You'll definitely see progress when we reveal in June.


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 24, 2011)

What a night  
Just not feeling good right now.
I was going to break down my hair for therapy. I think I just need to take an aspirin.


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Jan 24, 2011)

^^^What's wrong JJamiah? I hope you feel better soon!

Ms. CoCo, you feel better soon too!


----------



## bibirockz (Jan 24, 2011)

This is my new install (full head)


----------



## divachyk (Jan 24, 2011)

bibirockz said:


> This is my new install (full head)


cute!!!!

JJ, you feeling better?


----------



## divachyk (Jan 24, 2011)

I'm having a blah hair moment where I'm just not satisfied with it at all. Nothing I do pleases me. I'm having "writers block" for hair. Truthfully, it's work that's stressing me so I haven't had much energy to do anything to my hair...soooo all of me is just blah right now.



Ms_CoCo37 said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> I've been seriously MIA for the past couple of days.  It turned out that I was a little sicker than I'd initially thought.  I had yet another sinus infection.  So I was home in bed resting for the most part last week.  I'm finally back at work today.  I'm not at 100%, but I am feeling much better.
> 
> ...


The hubs is back sick and I haven't shaken this stupid cough. WITW!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 24, 2011)

Bibi, I'm loving the new install!


----------



## AlliCat (Jan 24, 2011)

Wore a long straight halfwig today. Didn't really like it, I need my texture!

I was amped to wash my hair but it's just so dang cold up here. So I will leave it for another day...Just spritzed my hair with chi keratin mist, and sealed my ends with argan oil


----------



## divachyk (Jan 24, 2011)

PLEASE READ AND RESPOND ONLY IF YOU'RE A PRAYER WARRIOR, IF NOT, JUST KIM AS I'M NOT INTERESTED IN GETTING IN A BIBLICAL DEBATE OR TRYING TO OFFEND ANYONE, K? 

Our dear friend Njoy posted this in her siggy -- you all might have seen it already but I just took notice of it today. 

_Asking every praying heart to remember my family in your prayers. My mom is in pain and suffering with cancer. The rest of the family is hurting and leaning on me. I don't know what else to do but pray and ask for prayer support. I'm not afraid, just very distracted. ~NJoy **UPDATE** My dad just had a heart attack. _

Let's lift Njoy and fam up in prayer; stop by her page and show her some love. We can all use a prayer or two during times such as this. My family and I know this all too well. 

Njoy's page --- > http://www.longhaircareforum.com/members/188702-njoy.html


----------



## acapnleo (Jan 24, 2011)

divachyk said:


> Girl, shut your mouf! Say what, say what? I called myself looking in there. Will you post a pic or send it to my PM of what the packing looks like? CONGRATS on finding it and not having to order. I won't even quote how much I paid in shipping.









 Yes, Sally's has it. This is like the one I have, except mine is not an "open top" cap. I wore it today and I liked it...





The do-rag does have strings on it... so, its like any other  do rag, except without the long tail... I put my mesh cap on top of the  do-rag.


----------



## acapnleo (Jan 24, 2011)

OH and I wore Baby Grace today... I added some argan oil to her and i really like how that turned out  -- Mid to end of day, the wig started to feel really snug again... not sure why this happens, maybe I will not use the straps at all...


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 25, 2011)

Got my hair braided today, I will keep this up for about 3 to 4 weeks. I will moisturize with African Royale Braid Spray in the AM and HS 14 in 1 at night and using Hot 6 to seal. I am going to love not having to be worried about my hair, while wearing Solange.


----------



## Ijanei (Jan 25, 2011)

Checking in: I am still in my sew-in. So far so good, this makes three wow yaaay me


----------



## ojemba (Jan 25, 2011)

Hiding under a half wig. I don't usually wear long wigs so I'll see how long this one last.


----------



## ojemba (Jan 25, 2011)

ojemba said:


> Hiding under a half wig. I don't usually wear long wigs so I'll see how long this one last.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jan 25, 2011)

Getting the hair braided this week. I need to pop over to Sally's one day. I'm totally out of leave in and a moisturizing spray. Gonna need it with the cornrows to keep them moisturized and happy.


----------



## sj10460 (Jan 25, 2011)

still under this nappy wig. Well, it's not nappy yet, but it's getting old. I've had it since December and I'm ready for a new look :/


----------



## chasturner84 (Jan 25, 2011)

Calling JJamiah, Nikki Q, and other wigmites  , I'm looking for a straight wig with a full blunt bang. 

Something like Kelly Rowland's weave:





I have no idea where to find it, suggestions?


----------



## NikkiQ (Jan 25, 2011)

synthetic or human? I can't see the pic so I'm just guessing about what it looks like lol. My job blocks certain sites here at work...bastards.


----------



## chasturner84 (Jan 25, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> synthetic or human? I can't see the pic so I'm just guessing about what it looks like lol. My job blocks certain sites here at work...bastards.


 
LOL @ "bastards"! I would like synthetic but would be willing to invest in human if it was A-W-E-S-O-M-E!


----------



## Caychica (Jan 25, 2011)

Checkin in. I attempted a braid out on dry hair with Infusion leave in and hairspray....failed lol. (sorry no pics) 

So I washed with Aphogee for damaged hair, did a 2min Aphogee treatment on my left out hair & put a black semi permanent color (rinse) for about 15-20 mins.

I cowashed the weave with Pantene curly to straight (without wetting the braids underneath) & blowdried. 

Then I flat ironed my leftout hair. (I use John Freida Frizz ease, keratin green tea restr. and 2 drops of IC Hair Polisher)

I'm surprised the hair (premium now) is a lot less frizzy than after my 1st/2nd wash. guess it was the shampoo


----------



## KurlyNinja (Jan 25, 2011)

Checking in! I've still wearing my half wig Tammy. I think people are starting to believe this is my hair.  Nobody questions it, they just stare. I think its hilarious. I'm definitely going to have to buy another Tammy and maybe a back up.


----------



## chasturner84 (Jan 25, 2011)

Tammy will be my next purchase. I've been wanting to try her out for a while. If I keep buying wigs, I going to forget what my real hair is like LOL


----------



## NikkiQ (Jan 25, 2011)

Check these out chas

BLACK HAIR STYLES | HAIR PRODUCT | HAIR PRODUCT | FREETRESS EQUAL SYNTHETIC WIG VIERA (FUTURA)

BLACK HAIR STYLES | HAIR PRODUCT | HAIR PRODUCT | MODEL MODEL SYNTHETIC WIG FIFTH AVENUE

Forever Young Edge Savvy Wig  Forever Young Wigs


----------



## chasturner84 (Jan 25, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> Check these out chas
> 
> BLACK HAIR STYLES | HAIR PRODUCT | HAIR PRODUCT | FREETRESS EQUAL SYNTHETIC WIG VIERA (FUTURA)
> 
> ...



Awwwww yeah! Thanks NQ, I think I just found what I was looking for.


----------



## ms.tatiana (Jan 25, 2011)

chasturner84 said:


> Awwwww yeah! Thanks NQ, I think I just found what I was looking for.


 
I personally love choices 1 and 3


----------



## NikkiQ (Jan 25, 2011)

Glad I could help. You gotta let us know which one you picked...with pics of course!


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 25, 2011)

chasturner84 said:


> Calling JJamiah, Nikki Q, and other wigmites  , I'm looking for a straight wig with a full blunt bang.
> 
> Something like Kelly Rowland's weave:
> 
> ...


 
Sorry but I had to put a ticket in, I came in trying to post and no bologna. 

Nikkiq posted some great ones just wanted to add on LOL

BLACK HAIR STYLES | HAIR PRODUCT | HAIR PRODUCT | MODEL MODEL SYNTHETIC WIG PRECIOUS

BLACK HAIR STYLES | HAIR PRODUCT | HAIR PRODUCT | MODEL MODEL SYNTHETIC WIG FASHION MODEL

Samsbeauty.com - Lace front wig, Remy Hair, Weaving, Lace Wig

Samsbeauty.com - Lace front wig, Remy Hair, Weaving, Lace Wig

Samsbeauty.com - Lace front wig, Remy Hair, Weaving, Lace Wig


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 26, 2011)

^^^^^And I thought I was going crazy..... Im like no one has posted anything since this morning, thats a lie.


----------



## acapnleo (Jan 26, 2011)

wore a side bun today... my newest editions should be here on Thursday! YAY!


----------



## AlliCat (Jan 26, 2011)

Explained halfwigs to my friend and told her I'm wearing one. She said she would have never known  but shouldn't have because now she's all curious and wants to see me take it off :/


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Jan 26, 2011)

^^^I'm sorry Alli, but this is funny  What does she think is under there?! A wild forest?!


----------



## acapnleo (Jan 26, 2011)

^^^^^

Hey Lilmisssunshine I wanted to tell you Mariah isn't so bad, with a little oil sheen or maybe argan oil... I added some to mine and I feel like I could have a change of heart. she sits different has a more natural look. I will still have to get use to the piano blend I selected... but I can see where this could work out after all 

I don't plan to wear her until Spring / Summer time, so meanwhile, I have her inside out on the wig head.


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Jan 26, 2011)

Goodness, I am so tired of these mini twists; they've been in since the 8th and my scalp and hair need a washin'. They will be coming out tomorrow 

I'll probably go back into twists that a little bit bigger. I have to use some of these products up! Back to weekly washing!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 26, 2011)

Ijanei said:


> Checking in: I am still in my sew-in. So far so good, this makes three wow yaaay me


 
I'm so proud of you!  You've really been sticking it out with this install.



ojemba said:


>


 
This looks great on you!  You guys are gonna make me break out my half wig.


Miryoku said:


> Checking in! I've still wearing my half wig Tammy. I think people are starting to believe this is my hair.  Nobody questions it, they just stare. I think its hilarious. I'm definitely going to have to buy another Tammy and maybe a back up.


 
It really does suit you. It's no wonder why people would believe it's your hair...well, technically, it is.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 26, 2011)

Still bunning.  Too lazy to do anything else to it.


----------



## chasturner84 (Jan 26, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> Glad I could help. You gotta let us know which one you picked...with pics of course!


 
Of course I will!



ms.tatiana said:


> I personally love choices 1 and 3


 
I love choice 1 too! I'll put that on my list of things to purchase. 



JJamiah said:


> Sorry but I had to put a ticket in, I came in trying to post and no bologna.
> 
> Nikkiq posted some great ones just wanted to add on LOL
> 
> ...


 
Thanks JJ! I see that I have to check out Samsbeauty now...whew! I'm surely going to be broke.


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 26, 2011)

chasturner84 said:


> Of course I will!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like the hair style I will be looking forward for that NOVEMBER Hollah!


----------



## chasturner84 (Jan 26, 2011)

JJ, I know you love your lace fronts so my questions are for you:

When purchasing a LW, how do you get the lace to match your skin tone? 
Do you HAVE to use adhesive to actually attach the wig? 

TIA!


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 26, 2011)

chasturner84 said:


> JJ, I know you love your lace fronts so my questions are for you:
> 
> When purchasing a LW, how do you get the lace to match your skin tone?
> Do you HAVE to use adhesive to actually attach the wig?
> ...



Th regular lace that is on the LF is perfectly matched for me. I do like the LF's a lot though. 

Sorry I couldn't be of more help.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 26, 2011)

It's been pretty quiet in here lately. Folks must have a life outside of LHCF.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jan 26, 2011)

chasturner84 said:


> JJ, I know you love your lace fronts so my questions are for you:
> 
> When purchasing a LW, how do you get the lace to match your skin tone?
> Do you HAVE to use adhesive to actually attach the wig?
> ...


 
Sorry to butt in, but if it doesn't match you can always apply a little bit of your foundation to help it blend a little bit.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jan 26, 2011)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> It's been pretty quiet in here lately. Folks must have a life outside of LHCF.


 
well you know what I've been up to lol


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 26, 2011)

True about the Foundation

Chas also they have multi colored wig caps, they have neutral, browns and black. No one here has a black scalp like that so I 'd stick to the browns and neutral LOL


----------



## chasturner84 (Jan 26, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> Sorry to butt in, but if it doesn't match you can always apply a little bit of your foundation to help it blend a little bit.



Thanks for butting in! I've always wanted to try a LF but I notice that the lace doesn't match my skin tone AT ALL. 

Do you have to use glue? That would be an immediate turn off.


----------



## Ijanei (Jan 26, 2011)

_Just took down my sew-in, still hiding my hair though, 8 mos post and shrinkage is beautiful, just rocking my bun_


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 26, 2011)

chasturner84 said:


> Thanks for butting in! I've always wanted to try a LF but I notice that the lace doesn't match my skin tone AT ALL.
> 
> Do you have to use glue? That would be an immediate turn off.



You did ask this earlier Sorry I am getting old LOL

I don't use glue at all, No mam.


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 26, 2011)

Ijanei said:


> _Just took down my sew-in, still hiding my hair though, 8 mos post and shrinkage is beautiful, just rocking my bun_



I took my braids down today as well and I am rocking a bun LOL

So we are in the same boat. I will be back up in my braids Feb 3,


----------



## ms.blue (Jan 26, 2011)

Still hiding my hair underneath my weave.  Here is a pic of weave that I got retightened a couple weeks ago (I need to re-adjust my closure again, my hair is growing like a weed)


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 26, 2011)

^^^ Lovely Ms. Blue


----------



## sj10460 (Jan 26, 2011)

Checking in...Decided to get braids Feb 1st as I realized I will not make APL by april


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 26, 2011)

^^^ Hey no getting  here.
Don't give up sometimes it takes longer; but we are all here rooting you on.


----------



## AlliCat (Jan 26, 2011)

Wore my halfwig today (AS USUAL). Spritzed CHI keratin bist (by braid spray) and oiled the length and ends of my braids underneath


----------



## divachyk (Jan 26, 2011)

The half wig you posted earlier (I didn't quote the pic) was pretty! How is your hair underneath? Do you have on a wig cap? The half wig is positioned nicely and you can't see the transition from your hair to the half wig. Nice!


----------



## Evallusion (Jan 27, 2011)

I received my wigs last night after a UPS fiasco.  I am sooo not happy with my choices.  2 of them made me look like Morticia Addams.

Juniper by Senssationnel will probably get the most wear for me...its the most decent one.  I've learned that I do not look "right" with long straight hair.  I need some loose curls, a bang a side swoop...a something...an anything, to make me at least look like a human being.

Oh well, better luck next time.  Until then, I'm workin' it out with Juniper.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 27, 2011)

I am still going strong with my African Royale Braid Spray in the AM and HS 14 in 1 at night and using Hot 6 to seal, I did at CHI Mist to the mix to give some strength....
IDK if I will get another Solange for Feb or something else.


----------



## Adonia1987 (Jan 27, 2011)

I am hiding my hair under my half wig. I will buy a new one next week, I am getting bored with this one.


----------



## Ijanei (Jan 27, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> I took my braids down today as well and I am rocking a bun LOL
> 
> So we are in the same boat. I will be back up in my braids Feb 3,




ok now I put it back in...rocked my own bun then put the sew-in back. I'm so bored


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 27, 2011)

Ijanei said:


> ok now I put it back in...rocked my own bun then put the sew-in back. I'm so bored


 

I had to give it a week break LOL

March I will leave it out for the month. I can't wait because I will be using HENNA yay :woohoo:

My first time so I am ubber excited  

I most likely will be using a Half wig for styling  and a few Buns here and there!

I don't know I really feel like using my boxed hair color because I acheive the black of my dreams. Yet, I am really wanting to not go as dark but still dark. I save the light colors for clip ins, LF and wigs.


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 27, 2011)

BLACK HAIR STYLES | HAIR PRODUCT | HAIR PRODUCT | SENSATIONNEL SYNTHETIC LACE FRONT WIG ANITA

My SO loves this LF.  I save it for our Dates LOL!

I am more into 
BLACK HAIR STYLES | HAIR PRODUCT | HAIR PRODUCT | FREETRESS EQUAL SYNTHETIC LACE FRONT WIG ELISE

and 

BLACK HAIR STYLES | HAIR PRODUCT | HAIR PRODUCT | ITS A CAP WEAVE 100% REMI HUMAN HAIR WIG REMI FANTASIA


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 27, 2011)

Morning ladies,

I'm not feeling too well today.  Still bunning it up.


----------



## Drtondalia (Jan 27, 2011)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> Morning ladies,
> 
> I'm not feeling too well today.  Still bunning it up.



Sorry to hear you're still not feeling well..........You need some Noni Juice .
Get Better!


----------



## reeko43 (Jan 27, 2011)

I have been wearing braids under a wig for weeks now. I am taking down my second set and my hair is really tangled. I think I may give my wig a rest for a couple of weeks to give my hair some air and give my edges a break. I guess it is time to start trying the buns!


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 27, 2011)

Man I cant wait until Feb 18th or so I will be 12 weeks post and RELAXING. I am planning what I will be going before and after......cant wait.
I need me some money so I can get me some new hair too!!!!


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 27, 2011)

^^^^ and the addiction has started looking for your next thrill LOLOLOL 
I am in rehab; as SOON as I am out, You can't tell me nuttin!


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 27, 2011)

^^^^I know. I miss my hair, straight hair I mean. Not the NG and stuff....
I cant really wait until June 30th to see the progress I have made while in this challange (and all of the others).


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 27, 2011)

Awww I love my hair up in the wigs. I am just taking notes on all the wigs you ladies are buying and when NOVEMBER hits bam Check OUT! LOL

I go back up into braids soon but not SOON enough LOL

HOw long are you planning on leaving your hair up per month in Wigs??


----------



## acapnleo (Jan 27, 2011)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> ^^^^I know. I miss my hair, straight hair I mean. Not the NG and stuff....
> *I cant really wait until June 30th to see the progress I have made while in this challange *(and all of the others).



acapnleo wonders to self....  can I stretch til June???... :scratchch


----------



## acapnleo (Jan 27, 2011)

oh and my wigs didn't come today  now it says tomorrow... erplexed


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 27, 2011)

^^^ Maybe the snow was an issue. Tomorrow hopefully  

Good Things are worth the wait.  (<<--trying to make you feel better)


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 27, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> Awww I love my hair up in the wigs. I am just taking notes on all the wigs you ladies are buying and when NOVEMBER hits bam Check OUT! LOL
> 
> I go back up into braids soon but not SOON enough LOL
> 
> HOw long are you planning on leaving your hair up per month in Wigs??


 
The braids I have up now will only be in for 3 weeks, but the nxt round I am going to aim for 4. I dont like dealing with my hair unless it straight, just too much for me. I wanna see the unbelievable for my hair this year.


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 27, 2011)

Okay I am leaving mine in for 3 weeks at a time (unless I have an event and need to stretch) I am trying to plan it for Only 3 weeks at a time. 

I need time to baby this hair. I would miss Steaming toooooooooooooooooooooo Much LOL!

So we are on similiar times


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 27, 2011)

acapnleo said:


> acapnleo wonders to self.... can I stretch til June???... :scratchch


 
I wont be stretching til June, LORD no I cant do that to myself.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 27, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> Okay I am leaving mine in for 3 weeks at a time (unless I have an event and need to stretch) I am trying to plan it for Only 3 weeks at a time.
> 
> I need time to baby this hair. I would miss Steaming toooooooooooooooooooooo Much LOL!
> 
> So we are on similiar times


 
Yea around the bout the same. How often do you relax, and do you cowash or DC in your cornrows?


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 27, 2011)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> Yea around the bout the same. How often do you relax, and do you cowash or DC in your cornrows?


 
I don't co-wash or DC in corn rows or my hair would surely dred up 

I usually relax every 4 months. It has been 7 tis far, I am just so into my wigs I really don't need to relax now. 

I use to relax every 8 months so this isn't that far fetched for me.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 27, 2011)

^^^What do you daily on your hair while in cornrows? Oils and moisturizer wise....


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 27, 2011)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> ^^^What do you daily on your hair while in cornrows? Oils and moisturizer wise....


 
I grease once a week and I might spray/dab my scalp once a week otherwise I do Nada LOL!

I find that when I leave it alone it will not matt up.

I steam and DC before hand and a week after I will grease/spray/dab only once a week!


----------



## acapnleo (Jan 27, 2011)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> I wont be stretching til June, LORD no I cant do that to myself.



 I haven't tried that except for when I transitioned... 

I would be interested to see the progress though... I'm going to see how long I can hold out... especially since wigs and buns will have to be my friends until June.


----------



## chasturner84 (Jan 27, 2011)

acapnleo said:


> acapnleo wonders to self....  can I stretch til June???... :scratchch



You can do it! I'm trying it for the first time ever! I think is will be a little easier since I've started wigging. I can instantly look put together when my real is doing its own thing 

Oh, JJ and NQ, I bought a new wig: Tammy by Outre! I wore it out with my friends and boy, boy, boy, I received soooo many compliments! There is definitely a new found confidence that I have with my wigs...I really like how I feel in them 

I'll post pics when I wear it again this wknd.


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 28, 2011)

:reddancer:    :sweet:

Chas that is awesome  YAY! 

I think I might definitely add tammy to the list 

I get my hair braided next week 

I am under a bun and a Scrunchie, looking at these aweful grey hairs LOL

I am going to Henna in March which seems like AGES away. Only issues with March is since i won't be wigging it, I will have my hair out (I just mean not in braids) Bunning and Half Wigging. I have Vera Outre and Rubie Outre and one to two other halfies that I don't really know their names. 

I don't mind Phony Ponying my hair when it is shorter, When it is longer I don't like to pack it with Gel


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Jan 28, 2011)

Checking in, still going strong w/ keeping my hair up.   Been doing curlformers, flexi's, upa clip and just clipped up w/ bobby pins.  I like my upa clip the most cuz I can baggy my ends while I'm wearing it.  Glad everyone is doing great!


----------



## NikkiQ (Jan 28, 2011)

Checking in this morning wearing Maya II. She's a HH blend halfie and I love her. She's wavy and about BSL on me.


----------



## Kamilla16 (Jan 28, 2011)

Checking in... Currently STILL in kinky twists  Dying to take these out soon! On week 13 of my stretch, and I've been missing my own hair like crazy. Hopefully I can last til my graduation. I plan on relaxing at 16 weeks. Then I will use a pass and wear my hair out for a week (Is this allowed? ) Then I will TRY to bun and try out a couple of half wigs to make until May. Also thinking about getting rid of the blonde, but who knows...


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 28, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> Checking in this morning wearing Maya II. She's a HH blend halfie and I love her. She's wavy and about BSL on me.


 
I had Maya before, I used her as a half wig with micros in the front I loved her too. Let me see if I can find a photo of her.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 28, 2011)

Yea you can do that you just cant post pics online until 6/30





Kamilla16 said:


> Checking in... Currently STILL in kinky twists  Dying to take these out soon! On week 13 of my stretch, and I've been missing my own hair like crazy. Hopefully I can last til my graduation. I plan on relaxing at 16 weeks.* Then I will use a pass and wear my hair out for a week (Is this allowed? )* Then I will TRY to bun and try out a couple of half wigs to make until May. Also thinking about getting rid of the blonde, but who knows...


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 28, 2011)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> I had Maya before, I used her as a half wig with micros in the front I loved her too. Let me see if I can find a photo of her.


 

I like that


----------



## YoursTrulyRE (Jan 28, 2011)

I've been a little slacker. I've had my hair in twist all week but I haven't been protecting my ends. 

I brought a wig to try to wear for the rest of the winter but it's a little intimidating. A WHOLE LOT of hair. 

I think I will go back to bunning until I get the courage to wear my wig out.


----------



## ms.tatiana (Jan 28, 2011)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> I had Maya before, I used her as a half wig with micros in the front I loved her too. Let me see if I can find a photo of her.


 
I really like her  and those mircos in the front made it super cute I looked her up on youtube and everyone is kinda wearing her like that (I have had my eye on yasmine & now I might have to put her on my list too )


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 28, 2011)

I want my BeeHive in right now? HUH 

I get antsy to get them in and antsy to get them out (only to baby my hair)
will rock these braids from the 3rd to the 27th of February


----------



## YoursTrulyRE (Jan 28, 2011)

So here is a pic of me in my new wig. Like I said A WHOLE LOTTA HAIR!!!!


----------



## cinnespice (Jan 28, 2011)

^^^ I like that wig its nice.


----------



## chasturner84 (Jan 28, 2011)

YoursTrulyRE said:


> So here is a pic of me in my new wig. Like I said A WHOLE LOTTA HAIR!!!!


 
I like!


----------



## YoursTrulyRE (Jan 28, 2011)

cinnespice said:


> ^^^ I like that wig its nice.


 


chasturner84 said:


> I like!


 
Thanks!! It was so much hair in my face I had to pull it back with a headband. I have to get used to all the hair because I'm sure my hair will be just as big when I'm BSL.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 28, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> I want my BeeHive in right now? HUH
> 
> I get antsy to get them in and antsy to get them out (only to baby my hair)
> will rock these braids from the 3rd to the 27th of February


 
You do a beehive? How do you get the front flat if your wearing a LF with a part. I was unsure so I go mines done like this....let me upload a photo. I normally wear a middle part with my LF


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 28, 2011)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> You do a beehive? How do you get the front flat if your wearing a LF with a part. I was unsure so I go mines done like this....let me upload a photo. I normally wear a middle part with my LF


 

I don't have her braid right to the tip, she braids at least 1/2 inch to 1 inch back from my hair line. my LF lays flat errry time


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva (Jan 28, 2011)

I haven't 'styled' my hair since like November. I miss it. Still just braiding/twist and rock my du-rag w/ a wig.


----------



## Long-n-Strong_Naturally (Jan 28, 2011)

Guess who got their wig?! Actually I got two but I haven't worn the other one yet. I cut it a bit for shorter bangs as the hairs were getting in my eyes and getting on my last nerve. Note to self for the next time, I won't get #1 (color wise). It's the same length as my natural hair but sooooo much thicker & fuller. I think I have wig envy. Sorry for the bad pics.


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Jan 28, 2011)

Hi ladies! I miss you guys...I have nothing to contribute bc I'm still wearing my crochet braids! I miss my hair  This happens everytime I get braids LOL But it is the only hairstyle that keeps me from obsessing about how fast (or slow) my hair is growing  I miss my curlies  Ah well, I hope everyone else enjoys their fun time playing in their hair


----------



## AlliCat (Jan 28, 2011)

Bought 3 new halfwigs today (all Sensationnel 7047 - this is my signature style). These should last until I reach MBL.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh ok, that makes sense.





JJamiah said:


> I don't have her braid right to the tip, she braids at least 1/2 inch to 1 inch back from my hair line. my LF lays flat errry time





Sent from MyTouch 4G, using LHCF app.....


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 29, 2011)

I think I found my nxt wig for Feb. I might get two. Dallas Girl and another LF

Sent from MyTouch 4G, using LHCF app.....


----------



## ms.tatiana (Jan 29, 2011)

Need help...


JJamiah or NikkiQ: do you know a wig that looks like this???


----------



## acapnleo (Jan 29, 2011)

My wigs arrived... 

Lauren is long and full... but pretty... I wish I had just gotten a 4 or 4/30 instead of 4/27... I also have Danielle... also very pretty but very full... I put her on the wig head inside out, hopefully this doesn't ruin the curls... though its pretty, I felt like LION KING... just not used to so much hair.

Anyway, I think I love Sensationnel wigs (both are by this brand)... the lace lays perfectly and seems less irritating, but I STILL DONT LOVE LFs in general... I feel like little hairs rip away because the little stocking cap moves... Also, I can't find my mesh wig cap... so now I have to buy another one  If I don't figure out a way to protect my edges better, imma have to pass on the wigs


----------



## NikkiQ (Jan 29, 2011)

ms.tatiana said:


> Need help...
> 
> 
> JJamiah or NikkiQ: do you know a wig that looks like this???


 
Vanessa Fifth Avenue Collection Top Lace Front Synthetic Wig - Top Mila

BLACK HAIR STYLES | HAIR PRODUCT | HAIR PRODUCT | MODEL MODEL SYNTHETIC BABY HAIR LACE FRONT WIG VIVA (FUTURA)

BLACK HAIR STYLES | HAIR PRODUCT | HAIR PRODUCT | MODEL MODEL SYNTHETIC LACE FRONT WIG FINESSE

Beshe Synthetic Lace Front Wig LW-STACY


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 29, 2011)

ms.tatiana said:


> Need help...
> 
> 
> JJamiah or NikkiQ: do you know a wig that looks like this???


 
Okay I am loving this...  this is HOttttt!
Off to go look  Nice


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 29, 2011)

ms.tatiana said:


> Need help...
> 
> 
> JJamiah or NikkiQ: do you know a wig that looks like this???


 
Custom Full Lace Wigs - Wavy - els123-c [els123] - $294.99 : Full Lace Wigs|Lace Front Wigs|Lace Wigs @ RPGSHOW

Custom Full Lace Wigs - Wavy - ls043-c [ls043] - $294.99 : Full Lace Wigs|Lace Front Wigs|Lace Wigs @ RPGSHOW

BLACK HAIR STYLES | HAIR PRODUCT | HAIR PRODUCT | MODEL MODEL SYNTHETIC BABY HAIR LACE FRONT WIG ACE (FUTURA)

Samsbeauty.com - Lace front wig, Remy Hair, Weaving, Lace Wig

Samsbeauty.com - Lace front wig, Remy Hair, Weaving, Lace Wig

Samsbeauty.com - Lace front wig, Remy Hair, Weaving, Lace Wig

Samsbeauty.com - Lace front wig, Remy Hair, Weaving, Lace Wig

Samsbeauty.com - Lace front wig, Remy Hair, Weaving, Lace Wig

Samsbeauty.com - Lace front wig, Remy Hair, Weaving, Lace Wig




I am in class will be back to see if I can find more


----------



## divachyk (Jan 29, 2011)

My bday weekend is finally here! (bday is tomorrow). Catch you girls later.


----------



## AlliCat (Jan 29, 2011)

I got a nice little growth/thickness boost from my cornrows. Took them out last night. I still have some minor detangling to do. Debating whether to relax next week or put in cornrows again for another 2 weeks


----------



## ms.tatiana (Jan 29, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> Vanessa Fifth Avenue Collection Top Lace Front Synthetic Wig - Top Mila
> 
> BLACK HAIR STYLES | HAIR PRODUCT | HAIR PRODUCT | MODEL MODEL SYNTHETIC BABY HAIR LACE FRONT WIG VIVA (FUTURA)
> 
> ...


 

THANKS nikkiq

I love choices 2 & 4 because I want a little color in it...


----------



## ms.tatiana (Jan 29, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> Custom Full Lace Wigs - Wavy - els123-c [els123] - $294.99 : Full Lace Wigs|Lace Front Wigs|Lace Wigs @ RPGSHOW
> 
> Custom Full Lace Wigs - Wavy - ls043-c [ls043] - $294.99 : Full Lace Wigs|Lace Front Wigs|Lace Wigs @ RPGSHOW
> 
> ...


 
THANKS jjamiah!!!

1 is the bomb, but a bit out of my price range lol.
3 FUTURA is cute I love the color.
4 AMY is really pretty.
9 Alina is off the hook I want her now


----------



## Evallusion (Jan 29, 2011)

Okay, so the Juniper wig is not as bad as I thought.  The highlights are very natural and believable.  The SO likes it and so does my coworkers.  The other two, however, are a waste though.   But I'm working it out.


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 29, 2011)

ms.tatiana said:


> THANKS jjamiah!!!
> 
> *1 is the bomb, but a bit out of my price range lol.*
> 3 FUTURA is cute I love the color.
> ...


 

That's my favorite too; I didn't want to leave it out of the competition though LOL

I will one day take up collection's for donations for her LOL; because she too is out of my price range


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 29, 2011)

Evallusion said:


> Okay, so the Juniper wig is not as bad as I thought. The highlights are very natural and believable. The SO likes it and so does my coworkers. The other two, however, are a waste though.  But I'm working it out.


 

Sometimes it takes a while to make it our own.


----------



## NaturalBeauty<3 (Jan 29, 2011)

bunned for a whole month. sigh. 6 more to go til wsl.


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 29, 2011)

I am wearing my half wig Vera  
Pulled out my oldie but goodie LOL Speaking of GOODIE I need to get my Spin Pin time in in March.  LOL

What is Everyone up too today? 

Me I bust my knee cap on School Grounds, I am mad as heck, but unless I am in pain I won't go the lawyer route  There was a lot of blood (about 1 oz) 
Right now it is sore, and I am so mad they didn't salt the surface I just want to Scream at them. 

But otherwise tis fine, 

HUH, 

I am wearing a headband and Vera 

I am thinking next challenge I will be an unofficial member   

Might Limit myself to 2 challenges


----------



## NikkiQ (Jan 29, 2011)

The only thing keeping me from chopping my hair off right now is my wedding. I don't want to have to wear a LF on my wedding day. All the hard work I'm putting into my hair and I want to show it off for the wedding. But I'm bored with my hair and tired of dealing with the 2 textures.


----------



## Janet' (Jan 29, 2011)

Hey y'all!!!   Just thought that I would check in...I'm going to try something that I have never tried before...I'm going to try to do my own 2-strand twists tomorrow morning!!!! I'll post pics...How are you doing?

@NikkiQ: Hold on girlie...I feel your pain...You are going to be  on your wedding day!!!


----------



## acapnleo (Jan 29, 2011)

Wore Danielle today... big hair, but pretty... I have her inside out on the wig head to try and tone it down.

Still cannot find my mesh wig cap, so I headed to Sally's to get another, but they were out of stock  I got a mesh wrap cap, with the top open... 

I think I found my solution for LF... I moisturized my hair, put some conditioner on it, argan oil and plastic capped it... then I put the "wrap cap" around the circumference of my head (as intended) snugly-- and its not too tight-- i.e. stocking cap. Then I put the wig on. 

I feel much better about this arrangement, though I have to be careful not to touch my hair or let my head touch anything, because you can hear the plastic rustling sound


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 30, 2011)

divachyk said:


> My bday weekend is finally here! (bday is tomorrow). Catch you girls later.


 
Happy B-Day DivaChyk!!!


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 30, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> I am wearing my half wig Vera
> Pulled out my oldie but goodie LOL Speaking of GOODIE I need to get my Spin Pin time in in March.  LOL
> 
> What is Everyone up too today?
> ...


 
Why are you going to do this?


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 30, 2011)

Janet' said:


> Hey y'all!!!   Just thought that I would check in...I'm going to try something that I have never tried before...I'm going to try to do my own 2-strand twists tomorrow morning!!!! I'll post pics...How are you doing?


 
I wanted these braids but I am tired of them and it hasnt even been a week yet. I miss my hair, like I just wanna touch it.
On the bright side, I think I may wait longer on my relaxer maybe 16 wks instead of 12. Gotta review my hair journal and notes, cause once this challenge is over I want a fresh relaxer to show off my BSL hair. YES I AM CLAIMING IT IN THE NAME OF JESUS....lol


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 30, 2011)

acapnleo said:


> Wore Danielle today... big hair, but pretty... I have her inside out on the wig head to try and tone it down.
> 
> Still cannot find my mesh wig cap, so I headed to Sally's to get another, but they were out of stock  I got a mesh wrap cap, with the top open...
> 
> ...


 
LOL, this was just too funny to me. I can just imagine someone walking and making that noise and me looking like WTH is that noise.


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 30, 2011)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> Why are you going to do this?


 
I think because I'd never leave LOLOLOLOL

I have been a PS for all my life, in high school I use to braid my own hair up and put rollers in it and then pulled it back up and had curly hair braids. LOL

I went out the box and cut my hair off (only times in my life I didn't PS is when I did cut it)


During my young adult hood I would wear my hair under my Head wrap, Twist lauren Hill style, Maxell Style LOVED THE WAY IT JUST WAS FLY!

I Phony Pony'd From the TIME they came out with Draw String till 2007 (I would put other peoples pony's in but I wasn't wrapping a pack of weave around my hair, Scared a track might fall LOL)

Started to half wig it all the time, I definitely thought I was nice with those LOL did this for about a year or 2

bought like 3 wigs.... wore those off and on, still attached to my Half wigs


THEN MY VIRGINITY WAS BROKEN I entered the world of LF, I wore one, and bought 100 LOL

After all this I ventured into the land of Human Hair and I have not looked back. LOL

I just am trying to say I see no end. I will be here with one tooth and my grand kids typing HYH 2050 LOL

I am not saying I won't be around, LOL Of course I will. LOL

I also want to give my full self to any challenges I get into, HL 2012   which is FOR SURE my last challenge, I might also stick around here. It just depends if there is another I feel I Might need to work on. I like to join challenges that are really a challenge, this is just a given.

I honestly love the people here so I wouldn't be staying out of the thread, LOL!


----------



## glamazon386 (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm about to take this weave out. It's been a month. This hair is tangling and shedding all over the place. I can't take it anymore.


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Jan 30, 2011)

everyone!  I'm just checking in.  I've been keeping up with my DC/rollerset routine and wearing my hair in buns, for what seems like forever.  I can't believe I've only been doing this challenge for a month. I think it's my NG that's got me in a rut (10 weeks post).  Hopefully when I relax in about 2 weeks, I'll feel better about these buns.


----------



## glamazon386 (Jan 30, 2011)

Alright I'm back to my trusty bun for a few days.


----------



## acapnleo (Jan 30, 2011)

be back with pics in a few...


----------



## acapnleo (Jan 30, 2011)

Ladies, meet Danielle and Lauren...


I tried putting the pics into the thread directly, but the pics were HUGE!!!

Shorter spiral curly style = Danielle (4/30) and Longer style = Lauren (4/27)


----------



## Taleah2009 (Jan 30, 2011)

Hey Ladies,

here is a pic of my wig i have been wearing for the last 3 weeks.  I named her sabrina.

I plan to rock her until March or so for now and maybe update to a new wig.  I heart her, she is my new bestie


----------



## AlliCat (Jan 30, 2011)

acapnleo said:


> Ladies, meet Danielle and Lauren...
> 
> 
> I tried putting the pics into the thread directly, but the pics were HUGE!!!
> ...



Those wigs look good. You're pretty


----------



## AlliCat (Jan 30, 2011)

Taleah2009 said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> here is a pic of my wig i have been wearing for the last 3 weeks.  I named her sabrina.
> 
> I plan to rock her until March or so for now and maybe update to a new wig.  I heart her, she is my new bestie



It looks natural...not "wiggy" at all...you're pretty! Never realized lhcf had so many beautiful gals. I luv putting a face behind a user-name


----------



## AlliCat (Jan 30, 2011)

Tomorrow I will not rock my new wigs...I'm going to save them for special occasions...just gonna dust off one of the 50-11 curly ones I already have


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 30, 2011)

acapnleo said:


> Ladies, meet Danielle and Lauren...
> 
> 
> I tried putting the pics into the thread directly, but the pics were HUGE!!!
> ...


 


Taleah2009 said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> here is a pic of my wig i have been wearing for the last 3 weeks. I named her sabrina.
> 
> I plan to rock her until March or so for now and maybe update to a new wig. I heart her, she is my new bestie


 

Awesome I am loving Lauren; Danielle and Sabrina YOu ladies ROCK :sweet:


----------



## acapnleo (Jan 30, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> Awesome I am loving Lauren; Danielle



Thank you!  I am trying to decide which to wear tomorrow... or if I should bun or wear Baby Grace... decisions, decisions


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 30, 2011)

^^^ What ever you choose you will look great; I find it hard to believe you'd not.

I just got finished doing my cousins hair. She is a Natural Shoulder Length gal.

I first washed her hair with Ion Clarifying Shampoo 2x
Nexxus Therappe 1x
I put her under the steamer with my concoction LOL
Mix: Two tablespoons of Motions CPR, 2 table spoons of Banana Brulee, 2 table Spoons of Nexxus Humectress and once cap of Amla Oil

It was definitely soft when I rinsed it out after she steamed for 30 minutes

I detangled her with TaNGLE tEEZER And it was a BREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEZE 
I braided her hair in a beehive and she will be back next week for me to do it again.

We are going to follow this regimen for one month to two months then we are going to stretch to every other week with me at least.

she is free and it was suggested she shampoo at home. 


I put leave ins in her hair, Leave in conditioner NTM and some Argan Oil after I braided it I put in some Healthy Sexy Hair leave in  which has ceramides in it.


----------



## acapnleo (Jan 30, 2011)

^^^ WOW! Your cousin received a pamper fest!!! That was so kind of you... I need to not be hearing about this "steamer"... I really don't need to add that to my "want" list!


----------



## chasturner84 (Jan 30, 2011)

acapnleo said:


> Ladies, meet Danielle and Lauren...
> I tried putting the pics into the thread directly, but the pics were HUGE!!!
> Shorter spiral curly style = Danielle (4/30) and Longer style = Lauren (4/27)



Wow! They look great on you. Me likey!


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 30, 2011)

acapnleo said:


> ^^^ WOW! Your cousin received a pamper fest!!! That was so kind of you... I need to not be hearing about this "steamer"... I really don't need to add that to my "want" list!


 

I tell you no lie, it takes your conditioning to the NEXT LEVEL I am not a big time pusher unless I firmly believe. GET THIS PLEASE. STEAMER STEAMER.


----------



## AlliCat (Jan 30, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> ^^^ What ever you choose you will look great; I find it hard to believe you'd not.
> 
> I just got finished doing my cousins hair. She is a Natural Shoulder Length gal.
> 
> ...



Wow great job! Have you considered leaving teh beehive in longer? 1 week seems a bit short


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 30, 2011)

AlliCat said:


> Wow great job! Have you considered leaving teh beehive in longer? 1 week seems a bit short


 

I am very concerned for her hair, it is very Dry, damaged, and broken, some spots are shoulder most of it and others are about an inch and a half to two inches long. Her hair IS DRY DRY DRY. I am all for taking any suggestions. I just wanted to steam her up and deep condition her as much as possible. We are trying to build up her health of her hair. My dear sweet cousin was only washing her hair once a month or two. I am trying to nurse her hair back to health. 

So what do you think????  TIA

I was going to do this regimen for one to two months and then space the washing out to two weeks at a time.


----------



## AlliCat (Jan 30, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> I am very concerned for her hair, it is very Dry, damaged, and broken, some spots are shoulder most of it and others are about an inch and a half to two inches long. Her hair IS DRY DRY DRY. I am all for taking any suggestions. I just wanted to steam her up and deep condition her as much as possible. We are trying to build up her health of her hair. My dear sweet cousin was only washing her hair once a month or two. I am trying to nurse her hair back to health.
> 
> So what do you think????  TIA
> 
> I was going to do this regimen for one to two months and then space the washing out to two weeks at a time.



What you're doing to her hair now sounds great. My only suggestion would be to leave the beehive in longer (a beehive is basically cornrows going around your head right?) because it seems like too much manipulation to re-do it every week. Perhaps do the whole shebang every 2 weeks and co-wash in between


----------



## brg240 (Jan 30, 2011)

ladies i wore my hair out today :| oh well I'm about to go back into hiding.

I bought some Suave almond + shea butter conditioner to try. Hopefully it works well. If not I'm stuck with it until i finish it, unless it's really horrid. I'm just debating whether to put it in my hair now and wash it out tomorrow morning or clarify my hair tonight/tomorrow and condition with it.

I'm going to try to learn to braid again. Maybe starting with larger braids will help?


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 30, 2011)

AlliCat said:


> What you're doing to her hair now sounds great. My only suggestion would be to leave the beehive in longer (a beehive is basically cornrows going around your head right?) because it seems like too much manipulation to re-do it every week. Perhaps do the whole shebang every 2 weeks and co-wash in between


 
Okay so should I just lightly spray her hair, and then steam her again with a deep conditioner and rinse it out. 

Yes the beehive is just cornrows going around the head  

I leave my Beehive in for 3 weeks but my hair is in top condition;  

I just want to get her to the every two week spot right now.


----------



## baglady215 (Jan 30, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> Okay so should I just lightly spray her hair, and then steam her again with a deep conditioner and rinse it out.
> 
> Yes the beehive is just cornrows going around the head
> 
> ...



Can she cowash the beehive every couple of days?  Cowashing really brings back the moisture for me when my hair is dry.


----------



## Skiggle (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm in synthetic braids till April.


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 30, 2011)

Baglady She can; unfortunately I don't think she will. 

I just mixxed up a teaspoon of nexxus therappe in a poland spring water bottle, I am going to mix that with conditioner as well and fill with water, so it can be light through the braids. I will also put one of the deep conditioners on her braid and steam her. I just text her not to take them down. 

You ladies are awesome  Thanks so much
and if you think of anything else please post or pm me


----------



## ojemba (Jan 31, 2011)

acapnleo said:


> Ladies, meet Danielle and Lauren...
> 
> 
> I tried putting the pics into the thread directly, but the pics were HUGE!!!
> ...


 

I like Danielle, do you mind me asking where you got her?


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 31, 2011)

Morning Ladies!

I hope everyone enjoyed their weekend.  Mine was just eh.

I'm still sporting a bun.  I just haven't been very motivated to do much else. *sigh*

I'm off to read post and see what's been going on witcha!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 31, 2011)

tapioca_pudding said:


> Checking in, still going strong w/ keeping my hair up.  Been doing curlformers, flexi's, upa clip and just clipped up w/ bobby pins. *I like my upa clip the most cuz I can baggy my ends while I'm wearing it.* Glad everyone is doing great!


 
I need to try this myself!



YoursTrulyRE said:


> So here is a pic of me in my new wig. Like I said A WHOLE LOTTA HAIR!!!!


 
I keep telling you this looks gorgeous on you!  I hope you decided to wear it this weekend.


----------



## PeculiarDaye (Jan 31, 2011)

* Hey ladies,  I know I've been gone for a week, I was out of town. But I did end up bunning it for the week. I haven't oiled my scalp so it is a little ichy here and there. 

I did wear a single braided pony while I was gone though, does that still count for hiding? :/ well I'll be back to my braids in a couple of days. I was loving the fact that I didnt have to wake up and comb my hair all I had to do was moisture and go *


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 31, 2011)

LilMissSunshine5 said:


> Hi ladies! I miss you guys...I have nothing to contribute bc I'm still wearing my crochet braids! *I miss my hair  This happens everytime I get braids LOL But it is the only hairstyle that keeps me from obsessing about how fast (or slow) my hair is growing*  I miss my curlies  Ah well, I hope everyone else enjoys their fun time playing in their hair


 
I'm the exact same way!  I guess that's why I've been reluctant to braid my hair.  As soon as I do, I'm ready to take them down...and that would be a waste of my time and money.  I've got to do something though.



AlliCat said:


> I got a nice little growth/thickness boost from my cornrows. Took them out last night. I still have some minor detangling to do. Debating whether to relax next week or put in cornrows again for another 2 weeks


 
Yay for growth and thickness!  Seeing posts like this makes me want to cornrow my hair. *sigh*  I'm so lazy.



Evallusion said:


> Okay, so the Juniper wig is not as bad as I thought. The highlights are very natural and believable. The SO likes it and so does my coworkers. The other two, however, are a waste though.  But I'm working it out.


 
I'm glad Juniper is growing on you.  It sounds like you just needed a little reassurance.  Hopefully, the other two aren't as bad as you think.



NaturalBeauty<3 said:


> bunned for a whole month. sigh. 6 more to go til wsl.


 
*sigh* I'm right there with you.  I'm so bored.



JJamiah said:


> Me I bust my knee cap on School Grounds, I am mad as heck, but unless I am in pain I won't go the lawyer route  There was a lot of blood (about 1 oz)
> Right now it is sore, and I am so mad they didn't salt the surface I just want to Scream at them.


 
Jeez!  I don't contact you in a couple of days and look what happens!!!  How is your knee?  I'm glad you didn't seriously injure yourself!



Janet' said:


> Hey y'all!!!   Just thought that I would check in...I'm going to try something that I have never tried before...I'm going to try to do my own 2-strand twists tomorrow morning!!!! I'll post pics...How are you doing?


 
Janet', how did your twists turn out?  I wanna see pictures!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 31, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> I think because I'd never leave LOLOLOLOL
> 
> I have been a PS for all my life, in high school I use to braid my own hair up and put rollers in it and then pulled it back up and had curly hair braids. LOL
> 
> ...


 




IntheMix08 said:


> everyone! I'm just checking in. I've been keeping up with my DC/rollerset routine and wearing my hair in buns, for what seems like forever. *I can't believe I've only been doing this challenge for a month.* I think it's my NG that's got me in a rut (10 weeks post). Hopefully when I relax in about 2 weeks, I'll feel better about these buns.


 
I know!  It seems like we've been at this longer doesn't it?



glamazon386 said:


> Alright I'm back to my trusty bun for a few days.


 
You can always fall back on that trusty bun...that's what I've been doing for the most part this month.



acapnleo said:


> Ladies, meet Danielle and Lauren...
> 
> 
> I tried putting the pics into the thread directly, but the pics were HUGE!!!
> ...


 
These are absolutely gorgeous on you!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 31, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> ^^^ What ever you choose you will look great; I find it hard to believe you'd not.
> 
> I just got finished doing my cousins hair. She is a Natural Shoulder Length gal.
> 
> ...


 


JJamiah said:


> I am very concerned for her hair, it is very Dry, damaged, and broken, some spots are shoulder most of it and others are about an inch and a half to two inches long. Her hair IS DRY DRY DRY. I am all for taking any suggestions. I just wanted to steam her up and deep condition her as much as possible. We are trying to build up her health of her hair. My dear sweet cousin was only washing her hair once a month or two. I am trying to nurse her hair back to health.
> 
> So what do you think????  TIA
> 
> I was going to do this regimen for one to two months and then space the washing out to two weeks at a time.


 
You're such a good cousin!  I'm sure with you working on her head, her hair will thrive.



PeculiarDaye said:


> * Hey ladies, I know I've been gone for a week, I was out of town. But I did end up bunning it for the week. I haven't oiled my scalp so it is a little ichy here and there. *
> 
> *I did wear a single braided pony while I was gone though, does that still count for hiding? :/ well I'll be back to my braids in a couple of days. I was loving the fact that I didnt have to wake up and comb my hair all I had to do was moisture and go *


 
Yes, your singling braided pony counts.  I'm glad you found a style that was low maintence.  I'm still trying to figure out my next style...


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 31, 2011)

I am hoping it does well I will keep you posted. 

ON ANOTHER NOTE


I am bunning and I LOVE LOVE LOVE WEN TEXTURE BALM AND STYLING CREME SO FAR SO GOOD! 

I am going to put myself on a 6 month subscripton for a 3 month supply  
If I find I have too much stuff still I will change to as needed call.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jan 31, 2011)

I think this will be my last HYH challenge ladies. Idk why but I'm just not feeling it anymore.


----------



## acapnleo (Jan 31, 2011)

ojemba said:


> I like Danielle, do you mind me asking where you got her?


 

Hi Ojemba! Thank you  

I purchased her thru beautyshoppers.com ($29.99!!)

Sensationnel Empress Natural Lace Front & Nape Wig - DANIELLE


----------



## chasturner84 (Jan 31, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> I think this will be my last HYH challenge ladies. Idk why but I'm just not feeling it anymore.


 
First you bow out of the BSL challenge now you're not really into the HYH challenge...what's going on? Are you ok? You've been de-challenging todayerplexed


----------



## NikkiQ (Jan 31, 2011)

I'll be okay. I just have a lot going on right now and I'm just not really in a "challenge" kind of mood anymore. I'm rarely in here anyway so I'm just gonna slowly phase myself out.


----------



## PeculiarDaye (Jan 31, 2011)

*@Ms CoCo37*

* Thank you, I swore I was cheating on the* *Challenge* *((..Laughing..)).

Youll find one, I just used what my mother told me worked when I was a kid, natural braids *


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 31, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> I'll be okay. I just have a lot going on right now and I'm just not really in a "challenge" kind of mood anymore. I'm rarely in here anyway so I'm just gonna slowly phase myself out.


 
 I hope all is well.


----------



## danigurl18 (Jan 31, 2011)

Getting tired to Tammy so I'm wearing my own hair out for a while.. it's been so long lol


----------



## Lanea87 (Feb 1, 2011)

Today made a week with my cornrows that I wear under my wig. Nothing much, beside my normal M&S 2x/day. I will be keeping these in for a total of 3 weeks.

Sent from MyTouch 4G, using LHCF app.....


----------



## Lanea87 (Feb 1, 2011)

Oh and I decided to relax at 16 weeks only if I can keep my hair braided.

Sent from MyTouch 4G, using LHCF app.....


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Feb 1, 2011)

Morning Ladies!

@NikkiQ, you do have a lot going on.  It's totally understandable that challenges aren't at the top of your list of things to do.  Of course we'll be here waiting for you should you decide to come back to us.  

@PeculiarDaye, going back to the old school methods of braiding is brilliant!  I remember having long thick plaits.  Every other week my mom would wash my hair, oil it with Ultra Sheen grease, and put a million ponytail twists on my head.  I was WL. *sigh*  Can't wait to be there again.  Her methods were so simple, and my hair thrived.

It's funny how many crazy bandwagons "we" jump on for longer, healthier hair, when "old school" kept it simple and had mad results.

I'm still bunning, but I think I'm going to try twists one day this week.


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 1, 2011)

I grated up my Henna Whew that was a chore LOL. 
I am glad I am not going to have to do that on color day.

Tomorrow I wash my hair to prepare it for Thursday  
back up into braids ahhhhhh!

I will do the Henna the second shampoo after removing the braids so my hair won't have so much build up. So March it is......


----------



## reeko43 (Feb 1, 2011)

Yesterday I wore my hair in a really tightly curled braid out. I really liked it!  I used the curl rods and curled my braids all the way up.  Coupled with my shrinkage, my hair stayed off my shoulders.  Work training is cancelled today because of weather so I am home.  I will just keep my hair in these braid out braids today.  I think tomorrow I will just wear some kind of braid out updo.  My edges are very delicate and I noticed that the slightest friction from the wig cap and wig were thinning the hair I do have.  I will have to lay off the wigs for quite a while


----------



## PracticallyMe (Feb 1, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> Custom Full Lace Wigs - Wavy - els123-c [els123] - $294.99 : Full Lace Wigs|Lace Front Wigs|Lace Wigs @ RPGSHOW
> 
> Custom Full Lace Wigs - Wavy - ls043-c [ls043] - $294.99 : Full Lace Wigs|Lace Front Wigs|Lace Wigs @ RPGSHOW
> 
> ...



I have Jojo, which is the link below (third link samsbeauty.com link above):
Samsbeauty.com - Lace front wig, Remy Hair, Weaving, Lace Wig

It's a cute style, but the wig was awfully thin.  It just seemed really see-through. I did wear it, but I was always concerned that the hair wasn't thick enough in the back. I was self-conscious wearing it because I keep my hair braided in two braids under my wigs and click up the ends, so I had to make sure everything was very flat and neat. I don't know if I got a bad wig or what, but I wouldn't buy again.


----------



## Lanea87 (Feb 1, 2011)

For some reason its taking that link too long to pull up. But are you talking about JoJo from FreeTress? Please tell me Nooooo....I want her so bad but thats bad news to hear.

Sent from MyTouch 4G, using LHCF app.....


----------



## Caychica (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm so annoyed with this hair! It will not stop frizzing and getting tangled. I cant even get my sew in done over right now so I might take this one down early and wear my clip ins/single tracks until I can get some remy.

 sucks


----------



## Ijanei (Feb 1, 2011)

_I can't wait to take this sew-in down at the end of the month, that will be two months I had it in (minus 6-8 days w/out it). I am loving the flow but wanna see if I gained any inches. So dying to be apl already, it's been almost a yr now._


----------



## chasturner84 (Feb 1, 2011)

Ijanei said:


> _I can't wait to take this sew-in down at the end of the month, that will be two months I had it in (minus 6-8 days w/out it). I am loving the flow but wanna see if I gained any inches. So dying to be apl already, it's been almost a yr now._


 
Ijanei, you know you won't see any progress as long as you keep checking on it!!!

It took me over a year (like 14 months) to reach APL......hopefully you won't have my luck


----------



## 3jsmom (Feb 1, 2011)

Hello Ladies

Checking in I relaxed last week and I wore it rollerset last week. Today I pinned it up and I will probably continue to pin it up after I rollerset it.


----------



## divachyk (Feb 1, 2011)

Dropping by to say HI!


----------



## Ijanei (Feb 1, 2011)

chasturner84 said:


> Ijanei, you know you won't see any progress as long as you keep checking on it!!!
> 
> It took me over a year (like 14 months) to reach APL......hopefully you won't have my luck



That's true Chast but ur hair really took off in 2010. like you were sl and now ur scraping bsl. Congrats btw but damn when am I getting my turn here


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 1, 2011)

divachyk said:


> Dropping by to say HI!


 

Hello. How R U?


----------



## acapnleo (Feb 1, 2011)

wore Danielle 2 days in a row... I may wash my hair tonight, just to get it over with...

So far my plastic cap / wrap cap combo is working nicely... my edges should be safe under my LF.


----------



## divachyk (Feb 1, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> Hello. How R U?


Surviving...and you? I sound beat down because I am. Help (work help) is on the way!  I'll be glad when help arrives because working extra hours is taking away from my availability to play on lhcf. priorities!


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 1, 2011)

divachyk said:


> Surviving...and you? I sound beat down because I am. Help (work help) is on the way!  I'll be glad when help arrives because working extra hours is taking away from my availability to play on lhcf. priorities!


 
  

It's going to be better, huh, just breathe. Can't stress (that is a LHCF NONO)


----------



## chasturner84 (Feb 1, 2011)

Oh girl THIS IS YOUR YEAR! Just don't stress and let your hair do it's thing in private. You'll look up and out of nowhere be BSL in the fall.
SN: stop messing with that sew in. Leave it in for a while or take it out and try out another PS...over manipulation is a no no!!! *I'm sure i sound like a mom, lol*

Sent from my DROID PRO using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## Ijanei (Feb 2, 2011)

chasturner84 said:


> Oh girl THIS IS YOUR YEAR! Just don't stress and let your hair do it's thing in private. You'll look up and out of nowhere be BSL in the fall.
> SN: stop messing with that sew in. Leave it in for a while or take it out and try out another PS...over manipulation is a no no!!! *I'm sure i sound like a mom, lol*
> 
> Sent from my DROID PRO using Long Hair Care Forum App



Lol yes mother but u know I have a hard time sticking to things but yeah ur right I am doing too much. Gonna take ur advice and just let it go. Did u hear from @grow yet? I haven't seen her update if she did one


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Feb 2, 2011)

Morning Ladies!

Still bunning away!


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Feb 2, 2011)

Hey ladies I'm just dropping by to say I'm still in this challenge. I've been wearing the same LF since Jan so nothing to update.


----------



## KurlyNinja (Feb 2, 2011)

Counting down the days I have to detangle my hair... This is the first time I've kept my cornrows in for 3 weeks under my wig. So we'll see how it goes. 3 weeks worth of hair to detangle on transitioning hair just sounds like horrible task.


----------



## chasturner84 (Feb 2, 2011)

Ijanei said:


> Lol yes mother but u know I have a hard time sticking to things but yeah ur right I am doing too much. Gonna take ur advice and just let it go. Did u hear from @grow yet? I haven't seen her update if she did one


 
I haven't heard anything from her since FOREVER! I hope she is doing ok; I sent her a message but didn't get a reply. erplexed


----------



## Janet' (Feb 2, 2011)

Good Morning Ladies!!! I'm currently hiding my hair under a tam...Those two strand twists were disastrous...Sorry, no pics!!!  ...This hat thing is the bizness...I can see myself getting into hats the way some ladies *AHEM* get into wigs-


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 2, 2011)

Miryoku said:


> Counting down the days I have to detangle my hair... This is the first time I've kept my cornrows in for 3 weeks under my wig. So we'll see how it goes. 3 weeks worth of hair to detangle on transitioning hair just sounds like horrible task.


 

You have a Tangle Teezer. I keep my braids in for 3 weeks under my wigs and I was nerVOUS to detangle thinking the TT wouldn't be able to handle.

I DETANgled in about 5 minutes  and it was no problemo! 

Tangle Teezer is hair follicle savyor  Yes mam.


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 2, 2011)

chasturner84 said:


> I haven't heard anything from her since FOREVER! I hope she is doing ok; I sent her a message but didn't get a reply. erplexed


 

Grow is Doing okay and posted not to long ago on LHCF.  

I know she was busy but I gave her enough time and wrote her in the beginning of the year to check on her. She did respond and shortly after post on the boards again.


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 2, 2011)

I have decided to wait until tomorrow or tonight to wash my hair. I am tired. Plus I am going 12:30 tomorrow to get it done. So I figured after dropping my baby off to school. I will come home and get down to business, reducing the hours of DCing if tonight isn't feasible.

I will wash, steam for 30 mintues and leave my cap and Alter ego on for 1 hour. Then do my finishings and go get it braided  I am looking forward to it


----------



## acapnleo (Feb 2, 2011)

I washed my hair this morning... it was TIME! I baggied, even though I didn't want to, but that's my method as long as I wear wigs... I'll have to see how my hair responds to this... Anyway, still in Danielle.... I tried to separate the curls more, but some just tangled  I still find her to be "big hair".

I flat ironed / bumped Mommy and it looks sooooo good...  wet look is pretty, but I think I like it dry and styled just as much... I think I may be brave enough to wear MOMMMY to work... we'll see


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 2, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> I have decided to wait until tomorrow or tonight to wash my hair. I am tired. Plus I am going 12:30 tomorrow to get it done. So I figured after dropping my baby off to school. I will come home and get down to business, reducing the hours of DCing if tonight isn't feasible.
> 
> I will wash, steam for 30 mintues and leave my cap and Alter ego on for 1 hour. Then do my finishings and go get it braided  I am looking forward to it


 
I just finished and I put too much ArGAN Oil in (just a smidge). 1st time and I've been using it since it came out. I am not going to rewash it because I am getting it braided tomorrow and hopefull that will combat any dryness that might occur. 

I am happy I did it tonight because I took an hour longer than I should have and that would have cut into braid time so HUH! I am done.


----------



## PeculiarDaye (Feb 2, 2011)

*@Ms CoCo37*

*Yeah. Thats why I decided to go back, My hair was around WL when I was younger as well, my mother kept it in Natural braids, at all times. She greased it with whatever grease she used, and kept it moisturized. Of course I wanted a pony tail and I went downhill from there, ((..Laughing..)). Now I'm back to the old school. I might as well do what I know works. *


----------



## Lanea87 (Feb 3, 2011)

Yea so ummm I am so bored with my hair at the moment. And I realized that I have some hair pulling at my right temple Im thinking from the bobby pins that I use to hold the LF in place...either that or from maybe a tight braid (I dont recall the braid being tight). Sooo imma try to baby that and see how that goes before its time to take these cornrows out.


----------



## divachyk (Feb 3, 2011)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> Yea so ummm I am so bored with my hair at the moment. And I realized that I have some hair pulling at my right temple Im thinking from the bobby pins that I use to hold the LF in place...either that or from maybe a tight braid (I dont recall the braid being tight). Sooo imma try to baby that and see how that goes before its time to take these cornrows out.



Use jbco for edges 
Sent from my DROIDX using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## Taleah2009 (Feb 3, 2011)

Hey ladies just checking in. Still hiding under my wig. This is wash weekend, so I plan to wash in 4 sections using con orange bottle, deep condition using Shea moisture deep treat mask and sit under my heat cap. I am liking there products. I have the conditioner too and I use that as a leave in. I plan to let it air dry for a bit then rebaid. This will make a month of hiding. I am already thinking about what wig I want next. Maybe mommy??

I hope to make it to apl by may or at least mid summer using this method


----------



## Lanea87 (Feb 3, 2011)

divachyk said:


> Use jbco for edges
> Sent from my DROIDX using Long Hair Care Forum App


 
 I dont have any....


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Feb 3, 2011)

I am bored with my hair! I can deal with 3 more weeks max of braids...I'll have had them in for 3 weeks on Saturday. I think 6 weeks overall is a respectable showing LOL I miss my hair!


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Feb 3, 2011)

I think I'll take a month break from braids, then put in one more round in April-mid May! I think truly hiding my hair is the only way I won't BC too early. That way I can make it to near my one year mark before I BC! I don't think I am going to make it much further than that...I can't imagine dealing with my relaxed ends for a whole summer  So I'll be in HYH for at least 2-3 more cycles


----------



## Anastaja11 (Feb 3, 2011)

Still wearing my weave, but thinking about taking it out this weekend. It'll be 8 weeks.
Anywho another thread talked abotu paltas bkc being good for thickness and my junk butt is thinking about searching for it when I put in my next install.


----------



## Drtondalia (Feb 3, 2011)

I bought two new wigs today. 

Both are LaceFronts. 
I got sensationall Lauren in 1 and sensationall Jazmine in a 1B. 
I can't wait to get home to try them on!!! 

I really wanted Freetress Gena but every store I tried so far didn't have it. I am going on a cruise next week and I didn't want to chance ordering online and not getting it in time. I wasted so much time doing research to make sure I got one I would really enjoy that time got away from me. 

(I can be a wee bit controlling sometimes )

I have to cut the lace when I get home...I hope I do it right. It looks easy from what I see in all the YouTube videos.


----------



## ms.tatiana (Feb 3, 2011)

My master plan was to keep french braids in the front with my individuals in the back for 6 weeks, but I totally forgot all about VALENTINES DAY     . So I can't keep my braids in for as long I predicted .

I'm going to take them down next Friday which will make them have been in my hair for 3 weeks . 

I need to get a trim on my ends since they haven't been touched since last March & I want a weave . I have some oils that I am going to mix together to give myself a hot oil treatment before I got in, because I don't want a dry scalp.


----------



## bibirockz (Feb 3, 2011)

Hey ladies it's been a while I hope everyone's fine. I have in my weave, what a breeze. I moisturize/ and oil my scalp every 3 days. I wrap it at night then in the morning it looks fresh. I will be washing tomorrow or saturday the latest.


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 3, 2011)

Hello Ladies  I am braided UP! YES YES YES

I will leave these in for the rest of the month due to activities and My hair needs to be sharp LOL

I am so Absorbing the wigs you ladies are buying! Loving every moment


----------



## Lanea87 (Feb 3, 2011)

Did you enjoy the time you spent with your hair?


JJamiah said:


> Hello Ladies  I am braided UP! YES YES YES
> 
> I will leave these in for the rest of the month due to activities and My hair needs to be sharp LOL
> 
> I am so Absorbing the wigs you ladies are buying! Loving every moment





Sent from MyTouch 4G, using LHCF app.....


----------



## NikkiQ (Feb 3, 2011)

hi ladies. just popping in to say I'm still hiding under my wigs (duh!) and I've decided to chop in April for my 1 year post mark. Dealing with the 2 textures right now is added stress that I don't need at the moment. I have a good amount of natural hair and it's not a length I haven't been before...plus I wear wigs all the time anyway. Won't be that  big of a shock to me lol.


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 4, 2011)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> Did you enjoy the time you spent with your hair?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I did, we will spend more time together in March but I am glad it up as of now. LOL HUH, your due to take yours out in a couple of weeks, how do u like it up as of now?



NikkiQ said:


> hi ladies. just popping in to say I'm still hiding under my wigs (duh!) and I've decided to chop in April for my 1 year post mark. Dealing with the 2 textures right now is added stress that I don't need at the moment. I have a good amount of natural hair and it's not a length I haven't been before...plus I wear wigs all the time anyway. Won't be that big of a shock to me lol.


 
Awesome, I can't wait to see


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Feb 4, 2011)

Morning!

Nothing exciting to report.  It's wet, cold and dreary here. :-(


----------



## KurlyNinja (Feb 4, 2011)

Detangled my hair last night after having the cornrows in for three weeks. I have to admit it was not that bad. I didn't even lose a quarter size worth of hair. Which is crazy especially for 3 weeks. On another note, ALL of my relaxed ends are in my ponytail now. Which means if I BC'd right now I could put my hair in a ponytail (and I didnt even pull it back that tight), but I'm not BCing any time soon just felt like I reached a milestone.


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 4, 2011)

^^^^ WOWOW I wish I could say I only lose a quarter size. Great Job on not losing a bunch. 

I lose a loooooooooooot  when I break down after 3 weeks; atleast a baseball size straight out my head and probaby a little bigger than a golf ball crunched together 

I love the low maintenance though it is awesome.


----------



## Drtondalia (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi Ladies! 

As promised here are the pics of my very first LF wig LAUREN.

I looked far and wide for a LF that I loved and this is it. 

I think I did a great job cutting the lace for my first time. I was nervous a heck. I love the curls in this wig. They are so soft and bouncy.

I had to take the hair at my temples out cause they were farther out than the edge of the wig. The only question I have is what I should do about the edges in front of my ears. The wig dosen't lay flat there. I wound up pulling out the hair there but I can't help but think I may have done something wrong. I only used the combs and the wig in general felt like it fit comfortably.  Any suggestions?? Or are some LF just like that? Or is my hairline oddly shaped?? 

Either way I love it!


----------



## Lanea87 (Feb 4, 2011)

Anastaja11 said:


> Still wearing my weave, but thinking about taking it out this weekend. It'll be 8 weeks.
> Anywho another thread talked abotu *paltas bkc being good for thickness* and my junk butt is thinking about searching for it when I put in my next install.


 
What is it and what do you do....?


----------



## Lanea87 (Feb 4, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> I did, we will spend more time together in March but I am glad it up as of now. LOL HUH,* your due to take yours out in a couple of weeks, how do u like it up as of now?*


 
Yea imma take mines down Monday (14th) and wash, DC, and do a protein treatment, then relax later on that week/ weekend, by that time I would have had it in for 3 weeks and I will be 12 wks post. I need to go buy my relaxer and stuff and get ready for it...IM DONE WITH STYLIST!

I like that its up and I just have to M&S it and hide under a wig, but I wanna relax cause I wanna see if I made it to APL and beyond.
I ran into an issue with some scissors in Nov (which I was BSB then) and that was a set back for me so I just wanna see my progress.


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 4, 2011)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> Yea imma take mines down Monday (14th) and wash, DC, and do a protein treatment, then relax later on that week/ weekend, by that time I would have had it in for 3 weeks and I will be 12 wks post. I need to go buy my relaxer and stuff and get ready for it...IM DONE WITH STYLIST!
> 
> I like that its up and I just have to M&S it and hide under a wig, but I wanna relax cause I wanna see if I made it to APL and beyond.
> *I ran into an issue with some scissors in Nov (which I was BSB then)* and that was a set back for me so I just wanna see my progress.


 
wow so soory

Okay do you wear your hair out a lot when you freshly relax?

I am not relaxing at the moment because I find it adds stress to my already thin hair when I braid it. Once I decide to start wearing my hair out exclusively I will relax.


----------



## divachyk (Feb 4, 2011)

Okay girls, at another salon consult. The morning started off rocky with the stylist rescheduling from 10:30 to 1:30 because her mom became ill. So I am here now, I am impressed with the atmosphere. Here goes!

Sent from my DROIDX using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## divachyk (Feb 4, 2011)

Oh and been hiding under buns of course or under silk scarf and hat because it's cold, even for FL.

Sent from my DROIDX using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 4, 2011)

divachyk said:


> Okay girls, at another salon consult. The morning started off rocky with the stylist rescheduling from 10:30 to 1:30 because her mom became ill. So I am here now, I am impressed with the atmosphere. Here goes!
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Long Hair Care Forum App


 
Good Luck  GOOD LUCK!


----------



## divachyk (Feb 4, 2011)

LAWD KNOWS I NEED IT! thx u *hugs*

Sent from my DROIDX using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## Lanea87 (Feb 4, 2011)

Drtondalia said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> As promised here are the pics of my very first LF wig LAUREN.
> 
> ...


 
LF fit the same way on me, my temples comes out far surpass the wigs temples. I just go on by my business cause I dont wear my LF up in a ponytail to wear you have too see my edges....Pin the ear part down or cut them off if they are bothering you badly.


----------



## Lanea87 (Feb 4, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> wow so soory
> 
> Okay do you wear your hair out a lot when you freshly relax?
> 
> I am not relaxing at the moment because I find it adds stress to my already thin hair when I braid it. Once I decide to start wearing my hair out exclusively I will relax.


 
Not alot just like for 2 weeks and that wearing curlformers and buns or something.

When I first started my HHJ I use to go ever 6 months and relax but thats because I wore sew-ins back to back so that I wouldnt have to be worried about my hair.

Yea I have fine thin hair too, I guess the only reason I wanna relax is bc I have hair that I wanna use for Spring twist to gone and use to get out the way before my hair gets too long for it. I like fresh relaxed edges in general but I wont wanna do it just to get the braids put in....AARRGGHH, I dont think imma relax. I KNOW that I dont wanna bother with the 2 different textures though thats why I wanna keep it braided.


----------



## Lanea87 (Feb 4, 2011)

divachyk said:


> Okay girls, at another salon consult. The morning started off rocky with the stylist rescheduling from 10:30 to 1:30 because her mom became ill. So I am here now, I am impressed with the atmosphere. Here goes!
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Long Hair Care Forum App


 
Praying that all goes well for you!


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 4, 2011)

For March I am going to be doing High Buns with my SPin PINS /put my bump comb by goody in the front for a small bump it effect along with a headband  

I need to be able to sleep and those low Buns are a  for me

HUH, YEs I am one who thinks like five steps ahead or else I get lost LOL. 

I think I will be spraying my braids with my Nu-Gro every 3 days to keep my hair moist; epecially since I go a nice DRC treatment a week ago, my hair feels very strong. 

I wore Anita Last night to my boys banquet and I think for my Valentines Lunch with the Mr. and my son (my 5 year old is having a luncheon with mom and dad at school LOL) I think I will wear her then too. I like MS. ANITA I think I will get another Anita SOon.


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 4, 2011)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> Not alot just like for 2 weeks and that wearing curlformers and buns or something.
> 
> When I first started my HHJ I use to go ever 6 months and relax but thats because I wore sew-ins back to back so that I wouldnt have to be worried about my hair.
> 
> Yea I have fine thin hair too, I guess the only reason I wanna relax is bc I have hair that I wanna use for Spring twist to gone and use to get out the way before my hair gets too long for it. I like fresh relaxed edges in general but I wont wanna do it just to get the braids put in....AARRGGHH, I dont think imma relax. I KNOW that I dont wanna bother with the 2 different textures though thats why I wanna keep it braided.


 TELL me you have a Tangle Teezer Please Tell me LOL

It really makes dealing with my two textures easy breezy and I am an OUCH gal. Ouch OUch OUCH , tender headed and no issues.


----------



## AlliCat (Feb 4, 2011)

still rocking my halfwig.....................


----------



## Kamilla16 (Feb 4, 2011)

FINALLY took down my kinky twist!!! Detangling was a NIGHTMARE!! 2 plus hours..erplexed. Afterwards I washed in 2 sections, applied Aphogee 2 min reconstructor and then DC'd. I then Air-dried and Flat-ironed (lightly).

Overall, I don't think I lost too much hair... Everytime I get Kinky Twist/Micros I HATE the take down process and say I'm never getting them again! Now I'm in a bun. Planning to relax in 2 weeks.


----------



## chasturner84 (Feb 4, 2011)

Kamilla16 said:


> FINALLY took down my kinky twist!!! Detangling was a NIGHTMARE!! 2 plus hours..erplexed. Afterwards I washed in 2 sections, applied Aphogee 2 min reconstructor and then DC'd. I then Air-dried and Flat-ironed (lightly).
> 
> Overall, I don't think I lost too much hair... Everytime I get Kinky Twist/Micros I HATE the take down process and say I'm never getting them again! Now I'm in a bun. Planning to relax in 2 weeks.


 
How long were your twists in? How many weeks post are you?

I'm dreading my detangling sessions starting late March. It normally takes me 2-3 hours to detangle once I hit 3.5-4 months post...and I'm planning to stretch until June erplexed I usually have my mother detangle my hair at that point because I can't deal and usually get super frustrated.

I don't think I could be a long tern transitioner if I ever decided to take the natural route.


----------



## chasturner84 (Feb 4, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> TELL me you have a Tangle Teezer Please Tell me LOL
> 
> It really makes dealing with my two textures easy breezy and I am an OUCH gal. Ouch OUch OUCH , tender headed and no issues.


 
I have fine hair and looking at the Denman and Tangle Teezer makes me nervous. I can just see a set back waiting to happen with both of those. I heard such great things about the TT, I just don't have the courage.


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 4, 2011)

chasturner84 said:


> How long were your twists in? How many weeks post are you?
> 
> I'm dreading my detangling sessions starting late March. It normally takes me 2-3 hours to detangle once I hit 3.5-4 months post...and I'm planning to stretch until June erplexed I usually have my mother detangle my hair at that point because I can't deal and usually get super frustrated.
> 
> I don't think I could be a long tern transitioner if I ever decided to take the natural route.


 


chasturner84 said:


> I have fine hair and looking at the Denman and Tangle Teezer makes me nervous. I can just see a set back waiting to happen with both of those. I heard such great things about the TT, I just don't have the courage.


 
Let me start by my hair is THIN thin thin, no not chemically damaged, Not heat damaged or cotton moisture dehydrated. It is just naturally thin. Think of the ONce upon in China JET LEi with like the long pony with the rest of his hair shaven. Let me see if I can find a picture.


ALL this to say CHAS get your Tangle Teezer if you hate it take it back, but I think you would love it being that you take so long to detangle. I take all of 5 minutes to detangle. 

I also learned ladies as my hair got longer so did the way I like I mean NEEDED to wash my hair. I DON't like the way I wash my hair but it cuts back on detangling and hair loss. 

CHas get one get one get one get one.


----------



## KurlyNinja (Feb 4, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> ^^^^ *WOWOW I wish I could say I only lose a quarter size. Great Job on not losing a bunch. *
> 
> I lose a loooooooooooot  when I break down after 3 weeks; atleast a baseball size straight out my head and probaby a little bigger than a golf ball crunched together
> 
> I love the low maintenance though it is awesome.



Thanks! I was actually just as shocked as you! I kept brushing my hair thinking, "this can't be all of it". Maybe its decided to start thickening up? or maybe its planning a sneak attack for it to all fall out next month.


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 4, 2011)

Miryoku said:


> Thanks! I was actually just as shocked as you! I kept brushing my hair thinking, "this can't be all of it". Maybe its decided to start thickening up? or maybe its planning a sneak attack for it to all fall out next month.


 
No way your not going to fall next month this is your calling low maintenance you GROw girl. LOL

I am Jelly in all forms and fashion; HUH, I wish you could come rub my scalp LOLOLOLOL Put that low shed in a bottle and share LOL.

When my hair was shorter I would get NADA in three weeks I would say about 50 hairs - 100 tops. 

Now I feel like if I take all my shed hairs I could make a Chia Pet each time.  

I try not to be up tight but HUH bottle some of that UP Pwease and send it my way.....


----------



## chasturner84 (Feb 4, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> Let me start by my hair is THIN thin thin, no not chemically damaged, Not heat damaged or cotton moisture dehydrated. It is just naturally thin. Think of the ONce upon in China JET LEi with like the long pony with the rest of his hair shaven. Let me see if I can find a picture.
> 
> 
> ALL this to say CHAS get your Tangle Teezer if you hate it take it back, but I think you would love it being that you take so long to detangle. I take all of 5 minutes to detangle.
> ...



You were dead wrong for that picture!  Exaggerated a bit much, huh?


----------



## Lanea87 (Feb 5, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> TELL me you have a Tangle Teezer Please Tell me LOL
> 
> It really makes dealing with my two textures easy breezy and I am an OUCH gal. Ouch OUch OUCH , tender headed and no issues.


 
 No TT cause I didnt kno if my fragile could take it. 
But I do have a knock off denmen.


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 5, 2011)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> No TT cause I didnt kno if my fragile could take it.
> But I do have a knock off denmen.


 
Okay you have a DENMAN (WIG BRUSH to me ) that the bristles are so strong it feels like it can pull mountains and your afwaid (Yes Afwaid) of this wonderful (yet noisey as could be) tool

I tell you, when a certain someone thought I should get this I was like nuts:

I knew all the hype about the Denman and felt that brush would have TORE me a new one.

I took back some GeL for my son and got back 2 cents short of $16. 
I figured what the hey. I bought it expecting NOTHING!!!!! For real.

Lalala lah lah, went to wash my hair and BAM I slide this thing through after giving it the stink face and had to text her SORRY. 

She had no clue I thought she was  LOL I was like that PJ

This thing detangled my hair like NObody's business

All I can do ladies is SUGGEST if you have thin hair don't be afraid.

I have low density hair, My hair is Long and it seems the longer the more tangly it gets. I AM Tender Headed, I was a NON Believer  
It has been over 7 months since my last relaxer. 

TRY it if you don't love it take it back.  your in a win win situation. 

I am pushing Steamers too! 

Clarifying, Deep Conditioning I use two Alter Ego Garlic Conditioner and Silk Element Megasilk Moisturizing Treatment.


----------



## acapnleo (Feb 5, 2011)

Hey Ladies, been a couple of days... but I wanted to update y'all....

I WORE MOMMY TO WORK!!!!! YES, I DID!!!! 

It went well, of course some folks were like, you cut your hair??? That is a nice cut for you!!

I have a co-worker (unlikeliest candidate ) now interested and frequently asking questions about wigs that she wants to buy... like I'm a wig guru or something...  Not hardly! 

Of course, I have disclosed to a few that I was wearing a wig  and it didn't feel awkward either... I am comfortable with it, which makes it more fun... especially when I retire Mommy for something longer...  

Anyway, all's well and I will wear Mommy for a little while longer, til I tire of her and move on to another style 

Danielle, the curly one is becoming tangled (more so, when I try to separate the curls... don't know what I'm going to do about her... and I still think she is too big) Oh and I am think I am over wigs with highlights, unless is 4/30-- but I think I will just focus on 4's with my next purchase.


----------



## acapnleo (Feb 5, 2011)

Oh and just read above post... YES TANGLE TEASER BEATS DENMAN ALL THE WAY!!!!
Lovely item to have!!!


----------



## Lanea87 (Feb 5, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> Okay you have a DENMAN (WIG BRUSH to me ) that the bristles are so strong it feels like it can pull mountains and your afwaid (Yes Afwaid) of this wonderful (yet noisey as could be) tool
> 
> I tell you, when a certain someone thought I should get this I was like nuts:
> 
> ...


 
Imma go by my Sallys and see if they still have it and take your word in a week or so when I take out these cornrows....It betta work or its going to be me and you JJ LOL

No push me on that steamer....How much is that?


----------



## Lanea87 (Feb 5, 2011)

acapnleo said:


> Oh and just read above post... YES TANGLE TEASER BEATS DENMAN ALL THE WAY!!!!
> Lovely item to have!!!


 
I just called Sallys and they have it so imma pick that up and see what it does.


----------



## acapnleo (Feb 5, 2011)

I had the same skepticism, but when the tangle teaser thread "STAYED" on the first page for FOREVER (it seemed), the PJ in me couldn't take the curiosity anymore 

Your hair will thank you!


----------



## Lanea87 (Feb 5, 2011)

Look what I got ladies.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from MyTouch 4G, using LHCF app.....


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 5, 2011)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> Imma go by my Sallys and see if they still have it and take your word in a week or so when I take out these cornrows....It betta work or its going to be me and you JJ LOL
> 
> No push me on that steamer....How much is that?


I think you will be pleased 

Steamers at www.salonsrus.com is $100  but it is worth it when you have a little extra cash to burn. 



ms_b_haven06 said:


> Look what I got ladies.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
:woohoo: :woohoo: :woohoo:

I can't wait until you detangle with this thing it is awesome


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 5, 2011)

MsBHaven are you rubbing your fingers across the bristles going  ? 
I remember before I washed my hair and used it for detangling I was like this is Crap, it won't do anything but lay on my hair LOL!


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 5, 2011)

acapnleo said:


> Hey Ladies, been a couple of days... but I wanted to update y'all....
> 
> I WORE MOMMY TO WORK!!!!! YES, I DID!!!!
> 
> ...


 
Congrats on wearing Ms. Mommy out!  I was really thinking about getting Danielle in NOvember. I guess not  



acapnleo said:


> Oh and just read above post... YES TANGLE TEASER BEATS DENMAN ALL THE WAY!!!!
> Lovely item to have!!!


Say it again Acapnleo!

My hair was deathly afraid of the Denman. I couldn't even bring myself to try it, knowing how my wig brush just rips through my wig, YIKES! I was Scurred!


----------



## Lanea87 (Feb 5, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> I think you will be pleased
> 
> Steamers at www.salonsrus.com is $100  but it is worth it when you have a little extra cash to burn.
> 
> ...


 
And you will be the first person to know how it went....


----------



## Lanea87 (Feb 5, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> MsBHaven are you rubbing your fingers across the bristles going  ?
> I remember before I washed my hair and used it for detangling I was like this is Crap, it won't do anything but lay on my hair LOL!


 
I was actually rubbing on it thinking my hair will be all in its little teeth, and not on my head


----------



## divachyk (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm in a post slump but not in a hide my hair slump. I come to the site daily, lurk and post here and there. Love you all the same though. I'll get out of my post slump soon, I'm sure. Oh and the tangle teezer is awesome....can't do without it, ever! One of the teeth got all bent up on my 1st teezer. I have a 2nd one that is brand new, unused. I will be buying a 3rd this month. My goal is to have 5 of them on hand just in case my hole in the wall Sally's stop carrying them. I just hope these things are NEVER discontinued. I'd be so lost.


----------



## AlliCat (Feb 6, 2011)

Starting to get tired of halfwigs (whodathunkit)....gonna change up my protective style soon. Hmm maybe I'll go back to braid out buns:






I miss my hair  but I just put cornrows in lol I'll leave these in for 2-3 weeks


----------



## Drtondalia (Feb 6, 2011)

divachyk said:


> I'm in a post slump but not in a hide my hair slump. I come to the site daily, lurk and post here and there. Love you all the same though. I'll get out of my post slump soon, I'm sure. Oh and the tangle teezer is awesome....can't do without it, ever! One of the teeth got all bent up on my 1st teezer. I have a 2nd one that is brand new, unused. I will be buying a 3rd this month. My goal is to have 5 of them on hand just in case my hole in the wall Sally's stop carrying them. I just hope these things are NEVER discontinued. I'd be so lost.



What ever happened at your salon visit? Hope it went well.


----------



## Wildchild453 (Feb 6, 2011)

I wore my hair in a puff once but mostly its been buns and pin ups. I don't even feel like I'm on a challenge this is so easy.


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Feb 6, 2011)

That $100 steamer looks excellent! I may need to jump on that! Now I regret buying the heat cap for $20+  Yall are going to bankrupt me LOL Does it make that much of a difference in the health of people's hair?


----------



## NefertariBlu (Feb 6, 2011)

Checking in. I have had my braids in for 5 weeks. Wont be taking them out for another 3 weeks. After I take them out I will wash and condition and put them right back in again. Wigs make me play around in my hair too much, so when it's covered I can't really get to it. I plan to keep re braiding every 8 weeks, so far so good


----------



## Lanea87 (Feb 6, 2011)

Your hair is pretty.....





AlliCat said:


> Starting to get tired of halfwigs (whodathunkit)....gonna change up my protective style soon. Hmm maybe I'll go back to braid out buns:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Sent from MyTouch 4G, using LHCF app.....


----------



## acapnleo (Feb 6, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> *Steamers at www.salonsrus.com is $100  but it is worth it when you have a little extra cash to burn.*



Grrrrrr JJ, just grrrrr.... 

hmmmm, $100 bucks eh... 

*off to check out site*


----------



## Lylddlebit (Feb 6, 2011)

Back to twists


----------



## Rossy2010 (Feb 7, 2011)

Checking in.
Im 6 weeks post and still hiding my hair either with buns or french braids under the wig 
i have 6 more week until my next relaxer then i can do a length check. However i will try to stretch as much as I can.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Feb 7, 2011)

Morning Ladies!  

I hope you all had a good weekend!  Mine flew by before I knew it.  I did manage to wash two heads, and straighten one (DD).  Suffice it to say, she went to school looking cute this morning.  I hope her yearbook pix turn out cute.  She has this bad habit of giving a pasty toothepaste commercial smile.  When she does her natural smile her pix are gorgeous (because she smiles with her eyes.

As for me, I went right back to my trusty reliable bun.  Oh, BTW, I tried JBCO for the first time...that stuff stinks! PEEEEEWWWWW!erplexed


----------



## CurlyNiquee (Feb 7, 2011)

I am in! A bit late but definitely in


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 7, 2011)

I had a blessed weekend  
After class on Saturday I went to meet the boys and Husband at the Baseball Center where they were going through drills, this year they are sending them through a camp (we were the champions don't know why LOLOLOL I guess they are trying to keep that status)
Sunday we went to Chuckie Cheese had lunch. The kids had a ball, and I got to relax with the Mr. and watch them have fun LOL!

I couldn't have ask for anything different

OH YEAH,


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Feb 7, 2011)

Better late than never!  Welcome!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Feb 7, 2011)

Glad you had a good weekend JJ!


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 7, 2011)

I am calculating right now the cost of 2011 hair products. Want to see how much I go through in a year


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Feb 7, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> I am calculating right now the cost of 2011 hair products. Want to see how much I go through in a year


 
Girl, I'm scared to tally up my own bill, much less yours!  Does that include the wigs?


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 7, 2011)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> Girl, I'm scared to tally up my own bill, much less yours! Does that include the wigs?


 

LOL, 

Well My year ends in November (black Friday for my hair purchases)

No it doesn't include wigs.

I am calculating products only.
Some of my products lasted all through last year. I think some will definitely last longer this year. 

As I use them up I will update my list. It will help me not to over spend on BF and make better purchasing choices. 

I am going to get 2 orders per year (3 month supply) of Wen (if I like it)
If I need any more I will be supplementing with Hair One Olive Oil
Aphogee 2 minute 
Silk Elements Megasilk Moisturizing Conditioner
Alter Ego Garlic Treatment
DRC 28
Aphogee Leave in & Green Tea
Her Styler hair serum 
Argan Oil
Nu-Gro Moisturizing SPray (for my braids)
Nu-Gro Grease (For my braids)

So this is my yearly list. I have some as needed things that I most likely won't need for a Very long time. 

As I said this stuff might last longer, I might just order my wen as needed, Dunno, I just want to make sure nothing is like a 2 year supply.


----------



## mscocopuff (Feb 7, 2011)

Checking in!!  I have done my second install now.  Taking my hair vitamins and fish oil daily!  Absolutely loving it!!  I have sew in Malaysian hair right now and it is awesome!  I will be posting pics soon!  I am so excited!  Thanks for the motivation everyone!  I am very blessed to have found LHCF.  Have a nice Black History Month!


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Feb 7, 2011)

I need advice ladies! Should I do another install of crochet braids at the end of this month, get individual braids, get a sew in for the first time?! Or just wear my hair out in PS? I have to hide it from myself bc I am being tempted to BC and I only have a little under 8 months NG  I wish I had 12" of curls! Plus, I have so much shrinkage, so my hair is going to look like a TWA  I need advice ladies...


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 7, 2011)

LilMissSunshine5 said:


> I need advice ladies! Should I do another install of crochet braids at the end of this month, get individual braids, get a sew in for the first time?! Or just wear my hair out in PS? I have to hide it from myself bc I am being tempted to BC and I only have a little under 8 months NG  I wish I had 12" of curls! Plus, I have so much shrinkage, so my hair is going to look like a TWA  I need advice ladies...


 

Get your crochet braids again They were beautiful


----------



## chasturner84 (Feb 7, 2011)

LilMissSunshine5 said:


> I need advice ladies! Should I do another install of crochet braids at the end of this month, get individual braids, get a sew in for the first time?! Or just wear my hair out in PS? I have to hide it from myself bc I am being tempted to BC and I only have a little under 8 months NG  I wish I had 12" of curls! Plus, I have so much shrinkage, so my hair is going to look like a TWA  I need advice ladies...


 
I'm afraid of sew ins so that's a negative for me. I would vote for what ever PS that I could leave in the longest and would keep my hands out of my hair. Sorry I'm no help but I vote braids...either crochets or individuals


----------



## Drtondalia (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi Ladies Just wondering....for those of you that wear LF's do you wear some of your own hair out in the front??
MissSunshine : I think you should do another set of crochet braids....you did a great job!


----------



## lamaria211 (Feb 7, 2011)

Checking in braided under a wig since 4ever. I just spent 100$ @ beauty4ashes has anyone here tried their products?


----------



## Firstborn2 (Feb 7, 2011)

Checking in, everything is going well. my natural braids have been in since 12-26-10. I wash my hair once a week, deep condition or steam which ever I'm in the mood to do once a week and seal the ends with vaseline experimenting with that right now. I'm goin to keep these braids in until the end of the week and redo them, it appears that I've gained 3/4 of an inch in some spots and an inch in others, I'm excited, I hope this growth rate continues.


----------



## acapnleo (Feb 7, 2011)

nothing new, still hiding...  mommy wet look today...

Do any of yall test drive yall wigs at night??? and does it look awesome that night??? Like dannnnnng, I'mma have to do this tomorrow!!! Only for the next day to come and those feelings have passed?  

Oh and I cut Danielle- not alot, just the straggly ends... I think I like it better... Oh and JJ, i found that I need to separate curls with rat tail comb, not fingers


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 8, 2011)

acapnleo said:


> nothing new, still hiding...  mommy wet look today...
> 
> Do any of yall test drive yall wigs at night??? and does it look awesome that night??? Like dannnnnng, I'mma have to do this tomorrow!!! Only for the next day to come and those feelings have passed?
> 
> Oh and I cut Danielle- not alot, just the straggly ends... I think I like it better... Oh and JJ, i found that I need to separate curls with rat tail comb, not fingers


 COOL

I do test drive my wigs the night before LOLOLOL  
Last night I went and wig window shopped LOL 
I got 16 items in my basket  and NOPE I didn't hit the check out button. LOL


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Feb 8, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> LOL,
> 
> Well My year ends in November (black Friday for my hair purchases)
> 
> ...


 
It's funny...I keep forgetting that I have the Nu-Gro grease.  I bought it when I bought the spray, and I've never used it.  I'll have to break it out when I do my twists.

I also want to get my AG and try the DRC.  Argan oil is my absolute staple.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Feb 8, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> COOL
> *Last night I went and wig window shopped LOL*
> I got 16 items in my basket  and NOPE I didn't hit the check out button. LOL


 
You're such an addict.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Feb 8, 2011)

This morning I kind of have a bun...only my ends aren't tucked. I started to put my hair in a ponytail with the scrunchie, but instead of pulling my hair all the way through I stopped at the ends. So even though it looks kind of like a bun, I have a little curly something going on at the top.

Daring aren't I?

Yes...that's the extent of my creativity.


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 8, 2011)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> It's funny...I keep forgetting that I have the Nu-Gro grease. I bought it when I bought the spray, and I've never used it. I'll have to break it out when I do my twists.
> 
> I also want to get my AG and try the DRC. Argan oil is my absolute staple.


 

Hey if you don't use it...... U know where you can send it LOL



Ms_CoCo37 said:


> You're such an addict.


Whoo mee  



Ms_CoCo37 said:


> This morning I kind of have a bun...only my ends aren't tucked. I started to put my hair in a ponytail with the scrunchie, but instead of pulling my hair all the way through I stopped at the ends. So even though it looks kind of like a bun, I have a little curly something going on at the top.
> 
> Daring aren't I?
> 
> Yes...that's the extent of my creativity.


 Wow you showed a little ankle today huh?


----------



## Lanea87 (Feb 8, 2011)

Monday made my 2nd week with with the cornrows 1 more week to go yaayyyy.....

Sent from MyTouch 4G, using LHCF app.....


----------



## chasturner84 (Feb 8, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> *Wow you showed a little ankle today huh*?


 
JJ you are a mess


----------



## Caychica (Feb 8, 2011)

*checkin in* I washed my hair yesterday. Aphogee for damaged hair poo, ors conditioner, aphogee green tea leave in, and infusium. 

Bunnin for a few days.



& I'm mad everyone's phone has a LHCF app except blackberry =/ or is there? lol


----------



## NikkiQ (Feb 8, 2011)

Is it April yet?


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 8, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> Is it April yet?


 

 Soon soon soon


----------



## ms.blue (Feb 8, 2011)

I'm tired of this weave.  I'm miss my hair a lot and I'm trying to stay strong in hiding my hair but I need a break.


----------



## Anastaja11 (Feb 8, 2011)

I feel you Ms.Blue I'm taking mine out in 2 weeks on President's day weekend so that I can do a nice dc and really pamper my hair.


----------



## ms.tatiana (Feb 8, 2011)

I know we are hiding the length of our hair, but does that count if I have bangs??? Because mines need to be cut.


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 8, 2011)

Anastaja11 said:


> I feel you Ms.Blue I'm taking mine out in 2 weeks on President's day weekend so that I can do a nice dc and really pamper my hair.


 
I will be a week behind you breaking mine down to do the same. How long do you leave your braids in and how long do you leave them out?


----------



## Anastaja11 (Feb 8, 2011)

It will be 10 weeks when i take them down. It's the longest I've gone without wanting to change my hairstyle. I'm getting so bored with this. I'll most likely leave them out for a month give or take a week.
How bout you?



JJamiah said:


> I will be a week behind you breaking mine down to do the same. How long do you leave your braids in and how long do you leave them out?


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 8, 2011)

Anastaja11 said:


> It will be 10 weeks when i take them down. It's the longest I've gone without wanting to change my hairstyle. I'm getting so bored with this. I'll most likely leave them out for a month give or take a week.
> How bout you?


 
I usually leave mine in for about 3 and leave it out for the rest of the month by bunning or half wigging. This month I will be leaving it in for almost the whole month. I have a lot going on, Then in March I leave it out, APril back to business and braided up again for three weeks.


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 8, 2011)

I washed my Blair wig and she is actually who I am wearing today. 
I had to flat iron her and spray her with hair spray so she could hold the style.

She feels so much better now that she is shampoo'd


----------



## solewoman (Feb 8, 2011)

i have never been a fan of wigs...but the way you ladies rock them is marvelous. i am definitely conidering this for the spring and summer.


----------



## NaturalBeauty<3 (Feb 8, 2011)

still hiding and bunning...
haven't used any passes yet. Also on a personal no heat challenge. 
Cowashes, bunning, and no heat.
I better make waistlength this year, ladies.


----------



## ms.blue (Feb 8, 2011)

Anastaja11 said:


> I feel you Ms.Blue I'm taking mine out in 2 weeks on President's day weekend so that I can do a nice dc and really pamper my hair.



I think i'll do the same cuz I'm tired of looking at this weave.  My hair needs a good shampoo and dc.


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 8, 2011)

ms.blue said:


> I think i'll do the same cuz I'm tired of looking at this weave. My hair needs a good shampoo and dc.


 
I get that feeling towards the end of my braid time. Don't feel bad about it. Sometimes enough is enough.


----------



## Kamilla16 (Feb 8, 2011)

Bunned it today!! I don't know if I can Hide my hair until June... I'm getting bored! Maybe I'll try half-wigs.. can't wait to relax, but still holding out!


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 8, 2011)

Ladies I find that when I get bored. I switch up my hair styles. Maybe wearing a new wig each week is what is good for you. Or Rock it for two weeks. 

The reason I wear my braids for three weeks on and the rest of the month off and one month off every 3 months is to first of all Baby my hair in all forms and fashion, getting me accustomed to trying out different hair styles on my hair; Helping me not to get dependent on the wigs/LF 365 days of the year, and so I don't get bored with the same you know what different day. 

Relax, some months you'll be ready to take those braids out yesterday, and some months you'll be like oh boy time flew. but guess what it is normal so no worries


----------



## acapnleo (Feb 8, 2011)

so, I wore Mommy yesterday and Baby Grace today 

went from short cut to just under full SL with Grace having options is so cool to me... especially since I'm comfortable with it all now...

My hair itself is in two french braids and my scalp itches. I can't remember when my last relaxer was  I think it was in December, but I am not 100%

This wig thing is actually cool... I'm evolving... In fact, I wanna find some more options, so I shall go browsing


----------



## divachyk (Feb 8, 2011)

Okay - so I'm ready to wear Yasmine tomorrow. I'm walking around the house with her all combed out, curls nicely seperated but the longer I keep her on, the more the ringlet curls start to clump back together. How would you suggest I keep the curls nicely seperated so it doesn't look so wiggy? 

Copying in my photo is not working so here goes the link:
Outre Quick Weave - Yasmine

I displayed Yasmine for my dh and asked, do you think I'm ready to display my HW at work and he's soooo sweet, he responds with, where is the wig. I was all hype and was like, on my head. lol. He was like, it looks so real. 

I plan to wear the front of my hair straight, slick down to my head, silk scarf made into a headband to hide the start of the HW and let the rest hang. 

Thoughts?


----------



## divachyk (Feb 8, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> Ladies I find that when I get bored. I switch up my hair styles. Maybe wearing a new wig each week is what is good for you. Or Rock it for two weeks.
> 
> The reason I wear my braids for three weeks on and the rest of the month off and one month off every 3 months is to first of all Baby my hair in all forms and fashion, getting me accustomed to trying out different hair styles on my hair; Helping me not to get dependent on the wigs/LF 365 days of the year, and so I don't get bored with the same you know what different day.
> 
> Relax, some months you'll be ready to take those braids out yesterday, and some months you'll be like oh boy time flew. but guess what it is normal so no worries


Get in here woman, I need some wig advice.


----------



## chasturner84 (Feb 8, 2011)

divachyk said:


> Okay - so I'm ready to wear Yasmine tomorrow. I'm walking around the house with her all combed out, curls nicely seperated but *the longer I keep her on, the more the ringlet curls start to clump back together. *How would you suggest I keep the curls nicely seperated so it doesn't look so wiggy?



I'm not sure if it was because I cut my Yasmine HW,  but I didn't have to deal with this issue as much. The waves did clump together a little at first but after I wore it a few times the problem was pretty much nonexistent.


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 9, 2011)

divachyk said:


> Get in here woman, I need some wig advice.


 

So Sorry I had already gone to bed!~


Good morning Ladies


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Feb 9, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> Wow you showed a little ankle today huh?


 
I know right???!!!  I'm sashaying with my ankles out as we speak!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Feb 9, 2011)

ms.blue said:


> I'm tired of this weave. I'm miss my hair a lot and I'm trying to stay strong in hiding my hair but I need a break.


 
Why don't you treat yourself to a heat pass or maybe try a rollerset?  You could always join us bunners.



ms.tatiana said:


> I know we are hiding the length of our hair, but does that count if I have bangs??? Because mines need to be cut.


 
I think bangs are fine.  I say cut away.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Feb 9, 2011)

divachyk said:


> Okay - so I'm ready to wear Yasmine tomorrow. I'm walking around the house with her all combed out, curls nicely seperated but the longer I keep her on, the more the ringlet curls start to clump back together. How would you suggest I keep the curls nicely seperated so it doesn't look so wiggy?
> 
> Copying in my photo is not working so here goes the link:
> Outre Quick Weave - Yasmine
> ...


 
What a sweet hubby!  I can't wait to see pix of you in Yasmine!


----------



## Janet' (Feb 9, 2011)

Back to doing what I do best, wash and go pony!!!!


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 9, 2011)

Man I did some of that Zumba the wind is knocked out of me. It is fun though LOL, I can shake it and enjoy losing some calories LOL


----------



## divachyk (Feb 9, 2011)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> What a sweet hubby! I can't wait to see pix of you in Yasmine!


PPl have been wig checking me ALL DAY. So not cool. I don't think Yasmine looks overly wiggy, it's just that I NEVER wear my hair out so it's like culture shock to them. And some of the women just doing what they do, asking to many questions. My phrase for today have been - "girl bye!" meaning, you know this isn't my hair.

ETA: I am wearing her in a low side pony since the curls kept clumping together.


----------



## danigurl18 (Feb 9, 2011)

I haven't checked in in a while. I've been wearing my hair in buns and puffs but I'm getting ready to straighten again next week and wear buns lol


----------



## ms.tatiana (Feb 9, 2011)

hey ladies...


anyone know what color this young lady hair is?? 
Loose Culry Indian Remy Hair | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## prettyhair73 (Feb 9, 2011)

I been doing braid outs and pinning my hair up into a chignon to keep the ends hidden. My y ends are really moist. I use coconut oil on them EVERY night.


----------



## PeculiarDaye (Feb 10, 2011)

*Still Bunning it, I plan on braiding my hair the day after Valentines day ! My bun has a braided most of the time though, I like it.*


----------



## Lanea87 (Feb 10, 2011)

Im 2 weeks into my cornrows and tomorrow will make 11 wks post......


----------



## Lanea87 (Feb 10, 2011)

JJ, where you at girl?
Should I take these braids out Monday which will be 3 weeksor gone and leave them in til week 4?
I dont have the itches or anything.....


----------



## PracticallyMe (Feb 10, 2011)

Just checking in. I'm still wigging it with Gena from Freetress. I love this LF. The curls were starting to fall out, so I used my Conair hot rollers to put the curls back in. I'll definitely be getting this one again. There are a couple of more I'm looking at getting in the near future.

I decided to do 7 cornrows to the back instead of the two french braids I had been wearing under the wig. I thought it would keep me from having to redo the hair so much. It's staying moisturized, but the braids get pretty frizzy. I know it shouldn't matter, but it's a bit irritating to see, when I take off the wig. It's really only lasting a good three days before it's really frizzy. I want it to last a week. I'll just leave it for now, I guess.


----------



## Taleah2009 (Feb 10, 2011)

Hey ladies, checking in. Still hiding. I'm ready to get a new wig now though. Been wearing this one for almost six weeks. I will continue to wear here till the end of February. By then I figure I got my moneys worth. On average a spend 100plus a month to get my hair down at the salon, paid 180 for the wig to wear for 2 months so I'm my head I think I justified the expense and can move on to a new one. Lol thinking of getting another straight one but much shorter this time. Also I'm thinking of going to weekly washing of the wig because I like it better when it's freshly washed and fluffly. 

Can't wait till June.. Were we suppose to post our starting pic in here?


----------



## Kamilla16 (Feb 10, 2011)

checking in! just ordered a halfwig! will post pics once it arrives!


----------



## Lanea87 (Feb 10, 2011)

Sitting at the shop, just got my wig made. Imma make sure to take pics when I get home or before the weekend.... 

Sent from MyTouch 4G, using LHCF app.....


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 10, 2011)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> JJ, where you at girl?
> Should I take these braids out Monday which will be 3 weeksor gone and leave them in til week 4?
> I dont have the itches or anything.....


 
Hey MsB

You can leave them in another week if your not prone to dry hair and your scalp isn't itching. 

I can't wait to see your progress MsB and AND AND I can't wait to get your review on the  TANGLE TEEZER :woohoo:


----------



## acapnleo (Feb 10, 2011)

hi ladies... omg... so, I have changed my style a few times this week... I have almost cycled thru my whole collection this week 

Anyway, today I had a few malfunctions with LAUREN! It all started when I got into the car... and is Lauren moving??? OMG, Lauren is inching back... slight and gradual. 

So I am in the car driving and have to take my wig off to readjust
One strap is not in the loop and the other is... ok, that's simple, I try to connect the clasp and its deformed  so it comes out of the loop on its own. 

I finally get it into the loop and all is well... or so it felt...

Somehow throughout the day, I feel her sliding again AND my hair is itching like you would not believe  So, inconspicuously, I tug and readjust... 

Mid-day, I go to tug because I feel the lace steadily inching backwards towards my hairline and I'll be doggone... the right side of LAUREN (I guess it would be the side burn of the wig) ripped OFF!! erplexed

LOL, fortunately, I sit in a cube, so I just looked
in disbelief, then I tossed it in my garbage, but OMG 

... I have to replace Lauren...


----------



## sj10460 (Feb 10, 2011)

Checking in...still wearing the same wig since dec...smh, sad I know...I'm going to install some box braids hopefully next week, if I can make it to NY...I can't take it anymore. I need my braids back in my life.


----------



## Drtondalia (Feb 11, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> Man I did some of that Zumba the wind is knocked out of me. It is fun though LOL, I can shake it and enjoy losing some calories LOL



I love me some ZUMBA!! Just think....you are burning so many calories in such a short time!


----------



## Lanea87 (Feb 11, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> Hey MsB
> 
> You can leave them in another week if your* not prone to dry hair and your scalp isn't itching.*
> 
> I can't wait to see your progress MsB and AND AND I can't wait to get your review on the TANGLE TEEZER :woohoo:


 
Nope im good so far. I just been alternating with the CHI and the moisturizing braid spray....so id(think) its dry.

Oh yea cant wait for that TT review myself either.


----------



## ms.tatiana (Feb 11, 2011)

Tomorrow is my trip to the salon... 

I am in need of a trim and I haven't decided if I'm getting a weave or not but I'll see. My bangs need a trim and so does my ends .

Today I washed and DC my hair. I also put a Jazzing Ruby Red rinse in the front of my hair and I wanna see how it looks in the day time erplexed. 

*Lastly:* I got a sample packet of Nexxus shampoo, conditioner, and leave in conditioner and I must say it smells great  ... I think next time I stop at the store I'll buy some, by SO just kept saying whats that brand new smell in here  lol.


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Feb 11, 2011)

I am excited about my hair again ladies!!! I am taking down my crochet braids in 2 weeks...YAY!  I can be proud of lasting 6 weeks in braids, especially bc I don't like not being able to thoroughly wash my hair and touch my scalp and hair regularly! I am going to use my heat pass so I can check my 2 month progress! I hope that will inspire me and get me pumped about my hair again  I hadn't planned on using a pass/heat until March, but February 26 is soon enough LOL Only 2 more weeks!!!!


----------



## NefertariBlu (Feb 11, 2011)

I'm on week 6 of my braid extensions. Will be taking them out in two weeks and putting a fresh set in.  I can't wait. This challenge is fun. I like the low manipulation and my hair feels great. Can't wait to see what it looks like in June


----------



## acapnleo (Feb 11, 2011)

still wigging... wore danielle today... sprayed her with some mist i had sitting around and i like her even better today, apparently 2 other women at work did too... They wanted details on her! 

I wanted to relax this weekend, but after my vicious scratch / wash session, it probably won't be wise... and maybe I can make it to March... fortunately, I documented around my last relaxer and the camera date was 11/20... 

Tangle teaser works best on dry hair  I found that out (for sure) yesterday.


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 11, 2011)

acapnleo  I am in love with the TT on my wet hair, I find that my BoneComb is so awesome for my dry hair. I know to each her own but THE TT is amazing all round!


----------



## OrganizedConfusion (Feb 11, 2011)

WOW I wish I was a member when this started because I've been doing this since the 1st of the year. Started off with the "Drew" wig by Beshe....and now I'm in "The Mommy Wig!" I'll be sure to look out for the next go around! Can't wait to see yalls results.


----------



## ojemba (Feb 11, 2011)

Checking in, I've faithfully worn my half wig for 4 weeks now 

I will wash/con this weekend in preperation for my weave install on Monday. My hope is to keep it in for 8 weeks. I'll post pics as soon as I can. 

My HYH goal for the remainder of this challenge is to wear weaves for 8 weeks then 2 weeks off (wigging or bunning) until I relax again in Sept 2011.  I'm scheduled to be on my 2 weeks off at the end of this challenge (June 11)so hopefully I'll be able to post progress pic just before I start hiding again. 

Go for it ladies, you'll are doing a great job. Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## acapnleo (Feb 11, 2011)

I think I found my next new units...  and one is Kay... 

@JJamiah, how is the back of Kay?? I have read reviews where some ladies complain the back is TOOO short... then I saw a youtube that made it look horrid from the back (too short and just lacked that tapered form)... it looked great in the front, but the back= 

Thanks


----------



## divachyk (Feb 11, 2011)

Hey ladies - plan to buy some hair shears this weekend (hopefully) so that I can trim up my lace front and wear that next week as I'm tired of fooling with hair, period! If I knew someone who could do a good a sew-in, I'd do that too.


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 12, 2011)

acapnleo said:


> I think I found my next new units...  and one is Kay...
> 
> @JJamiah, how is the back of Kay?? I have read reviews where some ladies complain the back is TOOO short... then I saw a youtube that made it look horrid from the back (too short and just lacked that tapered form)... it looked great in the front, but the back=
> 
> Thanks



The back is very short, tapered slightly but bluntly cut across the nape. I LOVE her a lot but that is my kinda style.  

It got a lot of bad reviews  I just figure by the time I get off my NO BUY there will be more for me I hope  

U have to turn her on the mannequin head for a few days to get that cone off though.


----------



## KurlyNinja (Feb 12, 2011)

DC'd over night and added honey to my DC. This will be the first time that I've done this so hopefully it will leave my hair more moisturized. My 21st Bday is on the 18th and I may wear my full wig out for that day for the first time! I'm kinda excited. I also want to buy 2 more tammy's. I'm in LOVE with that half-wig and this one I have is starting to get ragged. I think transitioning is helping me keep focus in this challenge. Since wearing my hair out looks ridiculous unless I flat iron. So hopefully by the end of June I'll be APL.


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 12, 2011)

Miryoku said:


> DC'd over night and added honey to my DC. This will be the first time that I've done this so hopefully it will leave my hair more moisturized. My 21st Bday is on the 18th and I may wear my full wig out for that day for the first time! I'm kinda excited. I also want to buy 2 more tammy's. I'm in LOVE with that half-wig and this one I have is starting to get ragged. I think transitioning is helping me keep focus in this challenge. Since wearing my hair out looks ridiculous unless I flat iron. So hopefully by the end of June I'll be APL.


 

Do you find that as Tammy Ages she looks better? 
I have her on my to buy list.


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 12, 2011)

Okay I am in need of a Vitamin buddy. I have vitamins I hate to take them so I am looking for anyone in this challenge who takes it on a regular basis to help a sister stay on task. ALSO water, I want to commit to downing more water atleast 2 pints, I usually down none to one, so 2 pints for the first month and 3 pints for the second and so on. I find that when I am held accountable I do better.


----------



## Skiggle (Feb 12, 2011)

Still in braids!


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Feb 12, 2011)

I'll be your vitamin and water buddy JJamiah! I am working on being consistent in these areas as well...plus I am aiming to lose 20 lbs! I have Zumba for my Kinect now! YAY! We can be life accountability partners LOL



JJamiah said:


> Okay I am in need of a Vitamin buddy. I have vitamins I hate to take them so I am looking for anyone in this challenge who takes it on a regular basis to help a sister stay on task. ALSO water, I want to commit to downing more water atleast 2 pints, I usually down none to one, so 2 pints for the first month and 3 pints for the second and so on. I find that when I am held accountable I do better.


----------



## SouthernStunner (Feb 12, 2011)

I am getting burnt out with my wigs.  I love not doing my hair but sometimes I just hate putting on another wig.  Oh well I aint taking these cornrows out untill the 25 so  guess I have no choice.


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 13, 2011)

LilMissSunshine5 said:


> I'll be your vitamin and water buddy JJamiah! I am working on being consistent in these areas as well...plus I am aiming to lose 20 lbs! I have Zumba for my Kinect now! YAY! We can be life accountability partners LOL



Cool I have the Zumba for PS3 can we connect or something with that.

YES I thank you so much; I really want to lose that much poundage as well 

I want to drink more water and take these vitamins, I need to get all 3 bottles together tomorrow. 

So When shall we start, no time like the present *Finding vitamins  I have one bottle here one bottle there. LOL and some are empty LOL

Going to bed now ladies see you in the morning


----------



## divachyk (Feb 13, 2011)

Today I wore Yasmine but let her hang. I live in a small area where it's common to bump into folk I am acquainted with but not necessarily know extremely well. Anyway, they feel that they know me well enough to ask - is that all your hair? Do you all find that you get asked that frequently when you wear wigs, weaves, etc?


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Feb 13, 2011)

Let's start today! I did fairly well on my water intake today (60 oz), but my aim is to get to at least 80oz a day so the vitamins (especially biotin) won't break out my skin.  I am spotty on taking all my vitamins for the day, so the buddy system will help with that...and I have to get this weight off :'( I hit my all time high weight this week and I can't take it anymore SMH I pray I am disgusted enough to change my behavior...have you heard of juicing to improve your hair health and lose weight?! I think I may try that too! I have heard several ppl say it helped their hair grow significantly faster


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 13, 2011)

@divachyk 
I don't get many people who ask is my wigs my hair. My husband says the wigs I wear are realistic and usually A LOT shorter than my hair. People usually think my hair is a very good LF or wig  and that is before I started wearing them exclusively. Matter fact even as a child when I would braid my hair people always said I wore extensions. You know if you have any color in you your hair must me real short  so mine had to be fake.

I would pay it no mind. Is all that yours (in Aprils Tone) Yeah I fuc**** paid for it. LOLOLOL My name was on the box when it came to my house So YES it is mine. Not to get nasty BUT I HATE PEOPLE I HATE when people ask you **** in public loud. I don't care if people know but it isn't something I like to advertise

I had to hip my sister to this; she was one of those people who would come shift your damn wig in public, she wanted to know why my cousin got mad at her for shifting her wig at work.  I sent her a video. LOLOLOLOL

It's called Etiquette dammit!


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 13, 2011)

On another note 

I am glad I have a few more weeks to go in these braids LOL; I am guessing this is lazy mode for me right now.

I am just spraying on my Nu-Gro Spray, My scalp likes it better than the grease at this point but I just have to spray and go, it makes my wig cap a little sticky at first but after it dries it is HEAVEN. LOL

HUH, they raised their prices Darnit!!!!!!


----------



## PeculiarDaye (Feb 14, 2011)

*Hey Ladies,

I know I said I was going to braid it back up on the February 15th but I think I'm going to do it, on the 18th instead, AFTER I give myself a trim... I don't want any setbacks or anything of that sort so Ive got to do what Ive got to do, even If I don't want too. Might only be a little dusting, I will only know when I get to parting and examining these ends of mine.

Its early here to say it but 

HAPPY VALENTINES DAY
   :heart2:   :lovedrool:   :luv2:

Enjoy it everyone...
Treat yourself if you must

*​


----------



## ojemba (Feb 14, 2011)

Getting my hair weaved and reading lhcf. Feels great so far. Hope to keep in for 8 weeks.


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 14, 2011)

I bought my shears today  Yayayayayay Jilbere Retro Shears, I also bought 4 boxes of Jamila Henna from the Indian Store around here.  

I will use my Lush first and then try my hand at Jamila, If I love it and I am hoping I do, I will go back for more. I am thinking I need 2 boxes per Henna Treatment. I could be wrong.....

2 weeks to go


----------



## Kamilla16 (Feb 14, 2011)

My new half wig came in the mail today!! It's sensationnel HZ 7029. I love it!!! . I just slapped it on and put the only headband that I have on. I can't wait to play with this.... I'll be rocking her this weekend, as soon as I get some new headbands and learn how to blend my own hair in the front ...


----------



## ms.blue (Feb 14, 2011)

I will be removing my weave and rocking Outre Monica for two weeks until my next install.


----------



## divachyk (Feb 14, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> I bought my shears today  Yayayayayay Jilbere Retro Shears, I also bought 4 boxes of Jamila Henna from the Indian Store around here.
> 
> I will use my Lush first and then try my hand at Jamila, If I love it and I am hoping I do, I will go back for more. I am thinking I need 2 boxes per Henna Treatment. I could be wrong.....
> 
> 2 weeks to go


Where did you get your shears? I need some.


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 14, 2011)

I got it from Sally's for 17.99 and Sally's has a 25% off today 555254


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 14, 2011)

I am giving myself the rest of the week off of LHCF. 
See you Ladies Sunday or MOnday.


----------



## acapnleo (Feb 14, 2011)

I ordered 3 more wigs over the weekend... I hope I love them... 
I am going wig crazy  and I am really enjoying switching it up and can care less what anyone thinks! 

One day I am short as and sassy, the next, a bob, then the next bouncy and full with highlights... 

A co-worker commented on my many looks and not knowing which look I will be  'scuse me? que?

Well Friday, I was wearing Danielle, who is full and curly... today I wore Mommy  This is so much fun to me... and just think... I will have more rotations some time this week... WOOOO HOOOO 

Happy Hair Growin' Ladies...


----------



## acapnleo (Feb 14, 2011)

oh and I'm going to try and stretch til the big reveal...(that would be 7 months of stretching, if I can make it...) we'll see


----------



## JerriBlank (Feb 15, 2011)

This is getting hard. I've been wearing a raggedy bun. I'm thinking of getting cornrows in a couple days. Womp.


----------



## Lanea87 (Feb 15, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> Okay I am in need of a Vitamin buddy. I have vitamins I hate to take them so I am looking for anyone in this challenge who takes it on a regular basis to help a sister stay on task. ALSO water, I want to commit to downing more water atleast 2 pints, I usually down none to one, so 2 pints for the first month and 3 pints for the second and so on. I find that when I am held accountable I do better.


 
I wanna be a buddy..... I hate taking vits so much that I bought kiddy  multi vits just so that I would want to take them.... Taste like candy!


----------



## Lanea87 (Feb 15, 2011)

Yesterday made 3 wks of being in cornrows, one more week to go. Oh and this is my quickweave I got made on a cap so that I could remove it....


----------



## KurlyNinja (Feb 15, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> Do you find that as Tammy Ages she looks better?
> I have her on my to buy list.



She does look better as she ages, but only to a certain age.  Then it starts to get all tangly on the ends. I know I need to get a new one, I'm just being lazy... and cheap.


----------



## acapnleo (Feb 15, 2011)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> Yesterday made 3 wks of being in cornrows, one more week to go. Oh and this is my quickweave I got made on a cap so that I could remove it....


 
ms_b_haven06 This looks great on you  I wish I could do a quick weave!


----------



## divachyk (Feb 15, 2011)

i'm expecting big things from my TU next week. i'll then come out of quiet mode. until then, my lips are sealed.


----------



## Lanea87 (Feb 16, 2011)

acapnleo said:


> @ms_b_haven06 This looks great on you  I wish I could do a quick weave!


 
Me too but I cant so I had my friend to do it.....


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Feb 16, 2011)

acapnleo said:


> @ms_b_haven06 This looks great on you  I wish I could do a quick weave!


 
I totally agree with acapnleo! Oh la la...and your makeup is gorgeous too


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Feb 16, 2011)

ladybeesrch said:


> This is getting hard. I've been wearing a raggedy bun. I'm thinking of getting cornrows in a couple days. Womp.


 
I totally understand! Hang in there


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Feb 16, 2011)

Morning Ladies!

I'm sporting two strand twists this week.  Thought I'd shake things up a bit.


----------



## danigurl18 (Feb 16, 2011)

I straightened my hair but it's been warm these past couple of days. I wonder how long my hair's going to hold up lol


----------



## acapnleo (Feb 16, 2011)

mommy again today... I think she is my favorite, so light and easy... add a little water, mess it up a little bit and I'm done  I LOVE THE SIMPLICITY. My others should be here on Friday!!!!


----------



## prettyhair73 (Feb 16, 2011)

I just do the braid outs and then undo them and pin my hair in a chignon with a few hairs hanging here and there. I had to lay off buns because the middle of my hair was breaking off so I am trying to rehabilitate it.


----------



## BlessedRN prof (Feb 16, 2011)

Beautiful on you! I am torn between braids and half wig for me but want to try something besides bunning for March.


----------



## JerriBlank (Feb 16, 2011)

LilMissSunshine5 said:


> I totally understand! Hang in there


 
Thanks hun!! I'm trying to.
I got cornrows with my own hair today. I was scared of looking like a little girl,but they look nice,and I can rock them for a few days before I get it redone with some extensions. That will last a few weeks.


----------



## acapnleo (Feb 16, 2011)

ugh, now estimated date of arrival 2/19!!!


----------



## afrochique (Feb 16, 2011)

^^Woosah!  
I have been very lazy with my hair. Doing the same thing as last year: big braids under a wig, washing and DC once a week, then back to braids n wig.


----------



## Lanea87 (Feb 17, 2011)

LilMissSunshine5 said:


> I totally agree with acapnleo! *Oh la la...and your makeup is gorgeous too*


 
Awww thanks....


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Feb 17, 2011)

PICTURES! PICTURES! I am thinking of doing 2 strand twists when I take down these braids...



Ms_CoCo37 said:


> Morning Ladies!
> 
> I'm sporting two strand twists this week. Thought I'd shake things up a bit.


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Feb 17, 2011)

Double Post


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Feb 17, 2011)

I held out as long as I could ladies...5 weeks isn't bad  I just feel like my scalp needs a thorough cleansing! I am taking them down on Friday night!!! I am so excited...I get to see & feel my hair again! YAY!!!!!


----------



## PeculiarDaye (Feb 17, 2011)

LilMissSunshine5 said:


> I held out as long as I could ladies...5 weeks isn't bad  I just feel like my scalp needs a thorough cleansing! I am taking them down on Friday night!!! I am so excited...I get to see & feel my hair again! YAY!!!!!



*LilMissSunshine5

5 Weeks is fantastic  I applaud you  **. I even wonder how you did it.... **:scratchch **I dare to believe I couldn't make 5 weeks, That would be like pushing the limits to my sanity, .

But MissSunshine you did it   
How are you going to wear it when you take it out?
*​


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Feb 17, 2011)

PeculiarDaye- Thank you so much!!! Let me tell you...it was ROUGH! I am just not cut out for braids LOL I want them in for convenience, but then after a week or two, I want them OUT  I felt like I was really losing my mind these last 2.5 weeks! I wanted to scratch the skin off my scalp  Tonight was one of those days I felt the insanity setting in...so it is a little earlier than I intended, but I took them out right after I wrote the last post  I am so happy!!! My scalp is free and my curlies are back   It just shouldn't be that hard or make me that miserable, so it was time to switch it up   I'm going to do two strand twists today and then flat iron it next Friday like I planned! YAY!!!!!


----------



## PeculiarDaye (Feb 17, 2011)

LilMissSunshine5 said:


> PeculiarDaye- Thank you so much!!! Let me tell you...it was ROUGH! I am just not cut out for braids LOL I want them in for convenience, but then after a week or two, I want them OUT  I felt like I was really losing my mind these last 2.5 weeks! I wanted to scratch the skin off my scalp  Tonight was one of those days I felt the insanity setting in...so it is a little earlier than I intended, but I took them out right after I wrote the last post  I am so happy!!! My scalp is free and my curlies are back   *It just shouldn't be that hard or make me that miserable*, so it was time to switch it up   I'm going to do two strand twists today and then flat iron it next Friday like I planned! YAY!!!!!



*@LilMissSunshine5

The part in dark black was hilarious 
Protective styling can be a pain, so switching it up is best.

  Your welcome, Believe me I understand. I wore my braids for 3 weeks and 4 days, after the first week I was like "Look at these frizzies" I was almost disgusted, ((..Laughing..)) and I wrapped everynight. 

When you keep braids in, it makes you remember why as a child you wanted your mother to stop doing your hair, and went straight to ponytails when you started, ((..Laughing..)) I must say the beaty of braids is the length retain, and the fact that you get a break from waking up everyday and doing your hair.

Aww snaps, the CURLIES are back    
 You took those braids out kind of fast, ((..Laughing..))
I know your ready for that good old DEEP condition, am I right?

I hope we get some PICTURES... gosh how I love those :lovedrool:

I am happy for you 
*​


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Feb 17, 2011)

Still sporting my twists!


----------



## ojemba (Feb 17, 2011)

ojemba said:


> Getting my hair weaved and reading lhcf. Feels great so far. Hope to keep in for 8 weeks.









Hope to Hide under this weave for about 10 weeks.


----------



## Taleah2009 (Feb 17, 2011)

still hiding under my wig... 

my hair is dying to be washed. this weekend makes my 2 weeks, plus i have been working out so its soo sweaty! i hope i can push 2 more days...

spa day saturday for my hair! i am thinking its due for a protein treatment.


----------



## Lanea87 (Feb 17, 2011)

I am so ready to get these cornrows out my head also...I has been 3 weeks and 3 days. You guys should see these thangs they are a mess. I am still unsure if I wanna relax when I get these out or wait til 16 wks....IDK.
One thing I do know is that I wanna clarify, wash, DC overnight.....protein or henna even sounds good at the moment.


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Feb 17, 2011)

^^^I totally agree! I am going to clarify, wash and DC for 3 hours today! Then on Sunday, I'm going to do it all over again, except I will DC overnight...time to give my hair some TLC


----------



## Ijanei (Feb 17, 2011)

Still HMH ...I'm surprised! I found this new cute style that I made-up and it looks adorable. HHG


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Feb 17, 2011)

^^^ Ooh, I wanna see!


----------



## acapnleo (Feb 17, 2011)

mommy again today... dd was like "that's your favorite one huh?" 

LilMissSunshine5 omg, I love Mariah... and I am not kidding. I haven't "worn" her out yet, but I tried her on a few days ago and I was soooooo excited. Remember I said I applied a little argan oil... and had her inside out on a wig head (For weeks now)??? She looks perfect now and fits my head like a glove... the colors even look great... can't wait til spring as she will be my spring-summer look, depending on how well she holds up... and she is futura so I can flat iron as needed to keep her sleek. Did you sell your Mariah or are you going to wear her?

p.s. I need to do my eyebrows


----------



## ms.tatiana (Feb 17, 2011)

My hair is in a weave in the middle.... basically I got tracks added because the middle of my hair is just to thick and nappy. My bangs are clipped again, and I put a rinse ruby red in my hair and you can't see any red in my hair at all except for my scalp and its itching like crazy ugh (I'll try to rinse it again in 6 weeks).


----------



## Ijanei (Feb 18, 2011)

LilMissSunshine5 said:


> ^^^ Ooh, I wanna see!



Ok ok, trynna upload now


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Feb 18, 2011)

My hair is free!!! My head feels so good, I am pumped! I love having my curlies back...they are growing longer, slowly but surely  I will definitely be hiding my hair for at least 2 more cycles  My goal is to try to last until 2 years post and BC...here are my latest pics of my freshly washed hair and my 2 strand twists! I am 8 months post today


----------



## Ijanei (Feb 18, 2011)

_^^ i am 8 1/2 months post. next week marks 9 for me. Our curls are similar....very lovely! good luck on the journey. I'm only going for 18months....maybe longer, depending on the length of my hair_


----------



## Anastaja11 (Feb 18, 2011)

So I took my weave out last week after having it in for 9 weeks. I wanted my hair to be free. I couldn't believe how much new growth I had. I'm thinking when I keep it simple it tends to grow more. Right now I think I'll do wigs for a month, but I can't keep my hands out of my head so I'm going to attempt to do a beehive myself. We'll see I always change my mind.


----------



## Ijanei (Feb 18, 2011)

_here is it is finally, my new "go-to-quick" style.

First, flat twisted in different directions, then unraveled the opposite way. 

This is the back of it. I just pinned it up, random strands, just grabbed and bobby pinned upwards.





The front end (sorry I didn't crop the pics), pulled a few strands down, then twisted the bang part to connect to the back and middle. I was bored but it turned out reaaaaaalllly cuuuute IMO!















_


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Feb 18, 2011)

^^^It is adorable!!! I LOVE IT! How did you do it?!?! Your roots seem so much straighter than mine. I am only using heat 4 times this year heaven help me  Did you blowdry first? You are talented! I would definitely make 2 years if I had styling talent! But I am not gifted like you  I want to attempt 2 years so I can have some length! I need to find another protective style I can do that looks cute...since getting my hair cut Dec. 29th, twistouts aren't looking as cute.  Maybe I need to learn how to do flat-twists instead? Any advice?! Anyhoo, congrats on transitioning! Can't wait to see our curls in a year! We gone be so fly you can't tell us NOTHING


----------



## acapnleo (Feb 18, 2011)

wore Danielle today... a co-worker says Danielle is one of her favorites 

I am so excited my other units will be here tomorrow 

Dh gonna tell me he is confused how I am so crazy about hair and suddenly stop wearing and combing my own but he doesn't understand I am on a mission  Imma try to hide with no passes til June!


----------



## Lanea87 (Feb 18, 2011)

Yall be getting it. Keep up the good work ladies. Im finna go find me a wig to hide under for March....


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 19, 2011)

Hello Ladies 

I am still in braids, under what ever wig I feel like putting on this month. Elise hasn't come out to play. 
Blair needs to get washed and permanently put up for this year.

Anita is loved by my Husband 

Me I like them all! Dying to wear my Brazillian beauty 

So what are you ladies getting into?


----------



## KurlyNinja (Feb 19, 2011)

I did the Aphogee 2 step today. This is my second time ever doing this, but I think my hair really needed it. I also used PC for the first time. This product is now an instant staple. I kept trying to figure out what my hair needed and I think this was the missing key.


----------



## acapnleo (Feb 19, 2011)

My girls are here and I am thrilled with my choices... I have two sitting inside out and wore hera, that's her name. She's cute and light to wear so I am really liking her.... Dh and dd like her too  I have sonia and bali girl all in 4/30. 

I'm sitting here with hera on now.... Dh chuckled cuz I have a few foam rods in my wig 

My rotation is about to be fierce, a new look daily if I feel like it  making it to June seems very doable


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 19, 2011)

acapnleo said:


> My girls are here and I am thrilled with my choices... I have two sitting inside out and wore hera, that's her name. She's cute and light to wear so I am really liking her.... Dh and dd like her too  I have sonia and bali girl all in 4/30.
> 
> I'm sitting here with hera on now.... Dh chuckled cuz I have a few foam rods in my wig
> 
> My rotation is about to be fierce, a new look daily if I feel like it  making it to June seems very doable


 

 awesome, can't wait to see how you make them your own. 

I am not happy with Anita we can't seem to come to terms, she is Fierce but darn it, she is Fuzzy wuzzy was a bear, Now I am going to have to cut her 

I will be breaking down my braids in 9 days


----------



## Lanea87 (Feb 20, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> So what are you ladies getting into?



Once I am done studying for the day, imma start taking these braids down. Tomorrow makes a month.....YAYYYY ME!

Sooo im going to start off using the TT on my dry hair, once Im done detangling imma do a dry DC and keep that on overnight maybe. Then wash with CON-Green thats diluted with oil and water, oh only after I clarified. Then do a quick condition again.

Sent from MyTouch 4G, using LHCF app.....


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 20, 2011)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> Once I am done studying for the day, imma start taking these braids down. Tomorrow makes a month.....YAYYYY ME!
> 
> Sooo im going to start off using the TT on my dry hair, once Im done detangling imma do a dry DC and keep that on overnight maybe. Then wash with CON-Green thats diluted with oil and water, oh only after I clarified. Then do a quick condition again.
> 
> Sent from MyTouch 4G, using LHCF app.....


 
Yay, I know your going to be one happy camper LOL

8 days for me to Henna  
I want a review  I will be awaiting that full TT review Ms B


----------



## ms.blue (Feb 20, 2011)

I removed my weave on Friday and I instantly felt lighter.  I washed and blowdried my hair yesterday and I was pleasantly suprised how much my hair grew (I do need to trim my hair though).  I'm going wig shopping tomorrow w/ one of my friends (she loves wigs and her hair is growing nicely since wearing them)


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 20, 2011)

^^ How long did you leave it in?


----------



## ms.blue (Feb 20, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> ^^ How long did you leave it in?



I left it in a little more than two months.  I was trying to make it to my bday next month but I couldn't take it anymore.


----------



## Rossy2010 (Feb 20, 2011)

Im so jealous. I just wish i could weave or braid. But from my past experiences its a big  Daily moisture is a MUST for my hair and cornrows, braids and weave wont let me do that no matter how much i try. I think its like peanut butter you either like it or hate it. Anyway, Im having french braids. I make them very lose. I undo them every morning seal and moisture and then hold it up with a clip minding those delicate ends. In the evening I seal and moisture then i put the french braids back. Im not having any shedding and im 8 weeks post. Now thats a huge improvement. 
Also Im not using the wig coz my hair line is also delicate. I realised this after one month of being wigless so I will wear them occasionally.
Hope you guys are okay HHJ


----------



## ojemba (Feb 20, 2011)

ms.blue said:


> I left it in a little more than two months.  I was trying to make it to my bday next month but I couldn't take it anymore.



Good for you ms.blue. Tomorrow will be 1 week since I got my sew in. Only 10 more weeks to go lolll. I'm hoping for some good growth as well. 

How often did you wash your hair while in sew in? I'm thinking about co-washing every 2 weeks.


----------



## ojemba (Feb 20, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> Yay, I know your going to be one happy camper LOL
> 
> 8 days for me to Henna
> I want a review  I will be awaiting that full TT review Ms B



I live in the VI so I don't have a Sally store in my area. I ordered the TT and the flower one for my DD off amazon. I'm eagerly awaiting it to arrive. I'll be using it when I take down my weave.


----------



## TLC1020 (Feb 20, 2011)

Hey ladies..

I wish I were in this challenge but it was wrong timing.. I have been in braids since October and will taking them down at the end of March and be letting my hair breathe. If I can make a bun after getting a relaxer then I'll be hiding that way..

Good luck on your journey


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 20, 2011)

ojemba said:


> I live in the VI so I don't have a Sally store in my area. I ordered the TT and the flower one for my DD off amazon. I'm eagerly awaiting it to arrive. I'll be using it when I take down my weave.


 

Cool I can't wait until you use it. I hope it is pretty much the same. Give us a review. 

I am soon to go on another Hiatus, maybe after my Henna episode


----------



## acapnleo (Feb 21, 2011)

my scalp is so itchy these days...  wore Hera again today... dh likes that one 

I need to get the shine down on my units... I have tried powder, but... maybe I just don't know how to do it correctly? Please chime in with any ways, methods, or techniques, to minimize the wiggy shine.

THANKS ladies!


----------



## SouthernStunner (Feb 21, 2011)

Well I am getting a weave install on the 28th and hopefully able to keep it in until the middle of May and relax by the end of May.


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 21, 2011)

acapnleo hope one of these helps. Cornstarch , baby powder or washing. I posted videos below and a few articles.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RYsDAO31Y3A

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kVB0K2Xgn6Q&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Yc1d7DAqKc&feature=related

http://www.ehow.com/how_4965889_make-synthetic-hair-less-shiny.html

http://www.ehow.com/how_5820327_remove-shine-synthetic-wig.html


----------



## brg240 (Feb 21, 2011)

ladies on average how much does getting your hair braided cost? I would really like to wear my wigs and stop worrying about my hair. I'm still trying to learn to braid but that won't be happening any time soon :| I did 6 rows of piggyback braids that were mentioned in another thread but those were to thick, i don't think it's possible for me to make them any smaller  

my brother told me i should just cut my hair because the amount that i put into it and how frustrated i get is just stupid. So frustrating.

anyway i'm still bunning.


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 21, 2011)

I have my cousin do them for me. I don't pay anything as I do her hair as well. 

I don't think cutting it is the solution unless that is the look your going for.  

You can find someone who does know how to corn row; My friend pays about $15-$25 to get hers done per time. For a months hair style not bad. 

I know how to corn row. Just a learning curve of doing your own around the curves.


----------



## brg240 (Feb 21, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> I have my cousin do them for me. I don't pay anything as I do her hair as well.
> 
> I don't think cutting it is the solution unless that is the look your going for.
> 
> ...



That's nice that you two do each other's hair free of charge.

Not at all, while my hair causes me way too much frustration, I have a complex about it. Cutting it would sadden me.

I don't really know anyone, i saw a sign at a shop that had the price $400 for cornrows and I was hoping that was just really high.


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 21, 2011)

brg240 said:


> That's nice that you two do each other's hair free of charge.
> 
> Not at all, while my hair causes me way too much frustration, I have a complex about it. Cutting it would sadden me.
> 
> I don't really know anyone, i saw a sign at a shop that had the price $400 for cornrows and I was hoping that was just really high.


 
$400 YEAH RIGHT, for beehive cornrows under a wig..... 

That is a straight off rip off. 

HUH, don't cut it Sweety if you don't want to. That shouldn't even be an option if it isn't for you. Darling don't let anyone influence you to do something you don't want to.

Go to the regular salons, if they do Weave they do cornrows most likely for the sew ins, ask them how much for a beehive braid.  and don't let them convince you to get a sew in if that isn't your intention.


----------



## brg240 (Feb 21, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> $400 YEAH RIGHT, for beehive cornrows under a wig.....
> 
> That is a straight off rip off.
> 
> ...



thanks, I thought it was pretty high but I wasn't sure. 

I'm not going to, I know he means well but that's not for me. The only thing is sometimes I do want to cut my hair but i know i'd be unhappy 10 min later so.

Thanks I'll do that. I'll call and see how much some salons charge. I don't think they could I know myself and weaves and me wouldn't work at all.


----------



## acapnleo (Feb 21, 2011)

hey ladies, wearing sonia today... JJamiah - thank you for the links... 

I find that the darker units are less fake looking... but different brands have different hues for a 4-... I like the rich dark brown or chocolate color, but some are more of an ashy brown... if it has 4/27 highlights... weird...


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 21, 2011)

acapnleo said:


> hey ladies, wearing sonia today... JJamiah - thank you for the links...
> 
> I find that the darker units are less fake looking... but different brands have different hues for a 4-... I like the rich dark brown or chocolate color, but some are more of an ashy brown... if it has 4/27 highlights... weird...


 
Your so very welcome,

I found that I like the 4/30's alot as well and 4/27 the color just really compliments my skin, then after not wearing black for a while and I put it on my skin Pops as well. I love them both.

I can't wait to wear some of my shorter wigs come the warmer weather.


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Feb 21, 2011)

Hey ladies! My Thursday night 2 strand twistout was an EPIC FAIL LOL I wore my hat for 3 days  I washed my hair last night and a miraculous thing happened! My hair got wet much faster than its usual 5 minutes, which mean the Roux PC is helping! YAY! Also, the back of my hair has finally grown out enough (after cutting it down to half an inch so I could wear an angled bob in November) to almost fit into a bun!  

I smoothed it down with aloe vera juice and tied it down with a scarf! A few curlies escaped, but most complied with my wishes...SO EXCITED! I will be bunning very soon as a PS...I have missed it  I used to wet bun all the time when I was relaxed bc I was lazy and it was low maintenance   So I will be wigging it the next few months (after I flat iron this Friday), and then bunning during the summer! I am encouraged that I will be able to make my transition goal


----------



## PrissyHippie (Feb 21, 2011)

Hola Ladies, I am still Bunning. I plan to get a touch up on Saturday..then...back to bunning.


----------



## glamazon386 (Feb 21, 2011)

Back in my weave ladies. Originally planned to get tree braids when I went to the braid shop this morning but they didn't have the hair I wanted. And the store didn't open for another 2 hours. By then I didn't feel like sitting for multiple hours for braids so I bought some weave and did that instead. It took the woman about an hour and a half once she finally got started.


----------



## ms.blue (Feb 21, 2011)

I was suppose to go wig shopping but change of plans.  I do have my half-wig Monica from Outre which I love (I may get a weave similar to this half -wig)


----------



## Lanea87 (Feb 22, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> Yay, I know your going to be one happy camper LOL
> 
> 8 days for me to Henna
> *I want a review  I will be awaiting that full TT review Ms B*


 
JJamiah you aint never lied about that TT, when I said I didnt lose any hair (NOT ALOT ANYWAYS) after my wash and detangle session you wont believe me. So imma post a pic....Oh course I lost lots of hair before the wash cause the braids had been up for a month but it handle this dry and semi wet hair well. Im going to Sallys again tomorrow or sometimes this week to get me another just so it can be around.


----------



## Lanea87 (Feb 22, 2011)

brg240 said:


> ladies on average how much does getting your hair braided cost? I would really like to wear my wigs and stop worrying about my hair. I'm still trying to learn to braid but that won't be happening any time soon :| I did 6 rows of piggyback braids that were mentioned in another thread but those were to thick, i don't think it's possible for me to make them any smaller
> 
> my brother told me i should just cut my hair because the amount that i put into it and how frustrated i get is just stupid. So frustrating.
> 
> anyway i'm still bunning.


 
$30 for my small ones... FREE from my friends!


----------



## JerriBlank (Feb 22, 2011)

I just bought some human hair for my cornrows. I'm so sick of buying fake hair.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Feb 22, 2011)

Good morning!

I've been completely MIA for the last couple of weeks only popping in for a second here and there.  I hope everyone is doing well.  I don't have much to report.  I'm back in a bun today...but I wanted to share my little DC concoction that I came up with for DD and myself.

I combined the following in a blender:

4 over ripe avocados (I couldn't bring myself to through them out)
Honey
Aloe Vera juice
Olive oil
Almond oil
Peppermint oil
Coconut conditioner (some cheap brand I can't seem to recall this morning)

I set the blender to "smoothie" mode and let it do its thing.  Once that was done, I slathered it on our freshly washed hair and got under the steamer for 45 minutes each.  After that we did a rinse, and I proceeded to blow out and straighten DD's hair with my Instyler, and I threw my hair back in a bun.  

Both of us have the softest hair!  I'm definitely going to have to use this little treatment again.


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 22, 2011)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> JJamiah you aint never lied about that TT, when I said I didnt lose any hair (NOT ALOT ANYWAYS) after my wash and detangle session you wont believe me. So imma post a pic....Oh course I lost lots of hair before the wash cause the braids had been up for a month but it handle this dry and semi wet hair well. Im going to Sallys again tomorrow or sometimes this week to get me another just so it can be around.


 

AWESOME :woohoo: I am so Glad you liked it. I love this thing so much, makes my tender head go, "who is tender headed not me!" LOL

This is a KEEPER forever in my book!

Yes Rack up!


----------



## chasturner84 (Feb 22, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> AWESOME :woohoo: I am so Glad you liked it. I love this thing so much, makes my tender head go, "who is tender headed not me!" LOL
> 
> This is a KEEPER forever in my book!
> 
> Yes Rack up!


 
UGH! Another believer! JJ, I'm still too scared to buy it. I went to Sally's this weekend to get it but chickened out.  I guess there is no hope for me


----------



## Kamilla16 (Feb 22, 2011)

Rocking my half-wig at workstdy today!! LOL


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 22, 2011)

chasturner84 said:


> UGH! Another believer! JJ, I'm still too scared to buy it. I went to Sally's this weekend to get it but chickened out.  I guess there is no hope for me


 
Chas you went and didn't get it 

oke:oke:oke:oke:oke:



Okay Chas I give up!

Honestly this is a great tool but if you are too Scurrry Cat to get it then fine  oke: oke:

Make sure next time you go you just drop it in your basket bymistake


----------



## KurlyNinja (Feb 22, 2011)

I have a question for all the wig wearers that workout - how are you wearing your hair to the gym? I didnt wanna go to the gym looking like a prisoner with my very jacked up cornrows so i wear my wig. The only problem is that its super hot. I also just started the Insanity workout program with Shaun T. I know this has nothing to do with hair, but I'm looking for a workout partner.


----------



## chasturner84 (Feb 22, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> Chas you went and didn't get it
> 
> oke:oke:oke:oke:oke:
> 
> ...


 
HAHAHAHAHAHA! I'm going to try to go this weekend and "drop it in my basket by mistake." I'm sure that will work


----------



## Lanea87 (Feb 23, 2011)

You can always return it or sell it on here if you dont like it. But I highly doubt it 





chasturner84 said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHA! I'm going to try to go this weekend and "drop it in my basket by mistake." I'm sure that will work





Sent from MyTouch 4G, using LHCF app.....


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Feb 23, 2011)

Morning,

Still bunning.  I think I'm going to have to cut a few inches off of my hair.  I don't like the way my ends are looking, and I've found a couple of little broken areas.  Ugh.  I'm just not feeling it this month.  I'm in one of those cut it all off and start all over moods.


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 23, 2011)

5 days before my breakdown. 
What a Long day it will be!

If my Indigo Comes I might try the box henna before the Lush so My grays can take a hike.


----------



## lushlady (Feb 23, 2011)

Taking a short break from my wigs.  Hiding my hair in twists that are pulled into a ponytail and set on perm rods.  This ponytail is bouncing all over the place


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 23, 2011)

18 weeks to go ladies before reveal time. Keep up the good work, No Pain No Gain.


----------



## Rossy2010 (Feb 23, 2011)

misslaraj said:


> Taking a short break from my wigs. Hiding my hair in twists that are pulled into a ponytail and set on perm rods. This ponytail is bouncing all over the place


misslaraj you hair is growing and Im loving the volume. its getting thicker and thicker.

JJamiah Im counting days just coz im getting tired of hiding it but I gotta do it.


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 23, 2011)

Rossy2010 said:


> @misslaraj you hair is growing and Im loving the volume. its getting thicker and thicker.
> 
> @JJamiah Im counting days just coz im getting tired of hiding it but I gotta do it.


Rossy2010 I am excited to see your progress like a kid on christmas day! LOL

I know it is a pain, but just a little longer and take a break. 

I take a break every 3 months so I don't feel overwhelmed with too much free time or too much under cover time.


----------



## chasturner84 (Feb 23, 2011)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> You can always return it or sell it on here if you dont like it. But I highly doubt it
> 
> Sent from MyTouch 4G, using LHCF app.....


 
I'm going to keep an open mind and give it a good try. I had been in a bun for a few days and when I took my hair down last night there were tangles everywhere. I was wishing I had gone ahead and purchased the TT


----------



## chasturner84 (Feb 23, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> *18 weeks* *to go ladies before reveal time*. Keep up the good work, No Pain No Gain.


 
Next stop BSL....hopefully


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 23, 2011)

^^^ U got that Chas

I am under the steamer and steaming nothing in but the oils I had on my head already. I just want to get some moisture into my hair it was feeling dry. I hope I get a good feeling afterwards will let you ladies know.


----------



## sj10460 (Feb 23, 2011)

Checking in...It's been a while, but I had nothing new to report until now, I have my hair done in some senegease (sp) twist. This is the first time I've had this style installed and I'm not too sure how much I like it. I feel like my stylist could have done a better job.


----------



## AlliCat (Feb 23, 2011)

My bun is finally full  I will wear halfwigs less (only when going out/dressing up). and bun more


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 23, 2011)

Steaming on dry hair with nada is wonderful; I sprayed it with Braid Spray when I did the double dose and it was awesome and amazing. 

My hair feels so soft and moist.


----------



## chasturner84 (Feb 23, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> ^^^ U got that Chas
> 
> I am under the steamer and *steaming nothing in but the oils* I had on my head already. I just want to get some moisture into my hair it was feeling dry. I hope I get a good feeling afterwards will let you ladies know.


 
Thanks, I sure hope so.

I have been wondering what the heck is going on with my hair lately. It just looks so dull but it's not dry at all. I wonder if my heavy cone leave-in is causing it. I'm going to try a hot oil treatment this weekend and see if that helps. I really should invest in a steamer


----------



## Drtondalia (Feb 23, 2011)

brg240 said:


> ladies on average how much does getting your hair braided cost? I would really like to wear my wigs and stop worrying about my hair. I'm still trying to learn to braid but that won't be happening any time soon :| I did 6 rows of piggyback braids that were mentioned in another thread but those were to thick, i don't think it's possible for me to make them any smaller
> 
> my brother told me i should just cut my hair because the amount that i put into it and how frustrated i get is just stupid. So frustrating.
> 
> anyway i'm still bunning.


 
The women at my local wig store charge 5.00 to braid hair. I only found out one day when I was in there trying on a few wigs I was researching and I had 6 big flat twists in my hair, I was complaing that I would have to braid my hair in smaller braids for the wig to look right on me when the woman helping me informed me that they braid there for 5.00.
Not sure if they do this everywhere but it can't hurt to ask if they do. HTH


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 23, 2011)

chasturner84 said:


> Thanks, I sure hope so.
> 
> I have been wondering what the heck is going on with my hair lately. It just looks so dull but it's not dry at all. I wonder if my heavy cone leave-in is causing it. I'm going to try a hot oil treatment this weekend and see if that helps. I really should invest in a steamer


 
STEAMERS ARE WONDERFUL


----------



## Rossy2010 (Feb 23, 2011)

cant wait to see your hip length reveal either JJamiah. i gonna try steaming on dry hair. I never knew it was possible. We learn new things everyday


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 23, 2011)

Rossy2010 

I had to do something my hair felt like it was definitely getting very dry even though I moisturized. I did a double but used braid spray when I went under the second time. 

Rossy I won't be hip for a while  

Your reveal now is going to be awesome 

especially teasing us with that last reveal :woohoo:


----------



## Rossy2010 (Feb 23, 2011)

Fingers crossed .  A huge thanks to you @JJamiah. I would be lost if it wasnt for you. 
18 weeks it is and i bet you will be grazing HL. Your hair grows like a weed


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 23, 2011)

Rossy2010 said:


> Fingers crossed . A huge thanks to you JJamiah. I would be lost if it wasnt for you.
> 18 weeks it is and i bet you will be grazing HL. Your hair grows like a weed


 



Thanks Rossy, my major growth is during these colder months wierd but true. The warmer months bring me nada but sweat. LOL


----------



## Drtondalia (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi ladies!! 
I'm back from my cruise and everyone loved my cruise hair!!
 I rocked my La'omara for the first couple of days then switched to my Sensationell Lauren for the Captains dinner. 
So glad I'm wigging it....didn't have to worry about doing my hair every day.

I missed you ladies...no internet access.


----------



## winona (Feb 23, 2011)

I havent checked in for a while.  I have been bunning it because its easy and I am lazy  I am going to try a few different types of buns soon to spice things up.


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Feb 23, 2011)

I am in mini twists until March 26th. I plan on cornrowing my hair (I am not going to blow dry it to do so - wish me luck) and wearing crochet braids until June 25th. I have found in the past that washing my hair when it's in cornrows is better than washing it when it is twists - hence the crochet braids. The shed hair just slides out! I guess that's because I have maybe 10-15 rows of hair instead of 150-200 mini twists, which can cause more trouble.


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Feb 23, 2011)

Interesting JJamiah...I think I am the opposite. I think that is why I overestimated my average growth rate bc I was measuring in August & September...we shall see after this summer 


JJamiah said:


> Thanks Rossy, my major growth is during these colder months wierd but true. The warmer months bring me nada but sweat. LOL


----------



## prettyhair73 (Feb 23, 2011)

I put my hair in a chignon on Tuesday and just took it down tonight. Now I'm going to oil my ends with coconut oil and braid it up. I have a lot of new growth!!


----------



## divachyk (Feb 23, 2011)

HIDING HIDING HIDING....still


----------



## acapnleo (Feb 23, 2011)

Hey Ladies, still "wigging" it... Today, I had to wash my hair... all this wiggin' shole does make you lazy  and my scalp was itchin like crazy.

Anyway, so I washed with a little shampoo, then the knock off wen stuff (from sally's)... I then added some oil on top of that... waited a little until the tingly feeling (menthol like feeling on scalp), then I rinsed.... Then, I added more oil to my hair and put the aphogee 2 minute stuff on my hair... let that sit... when I rinsed it was a much easier task -- conditioned with my jasmines conditioner rinse for a few moments (and I think I added some oil then too... can't quite remember; lemme tell you... my hair is so cooperative could use the shower comb, without fear!

From this experience... I shall now incorporate oils into my cowashing and such... Things just seem so much easier...  

I am looking forward to my next session to make sure this is not too good to be true


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 24, 2011)

Ladies I did remove my hair today at exactly 3 weeks. I needed it (stress) I washed my hair and I am currently doing my Henna, I think it makes my hair feel like bricks are on my head. LOL

I did my feet today, I bought some Avon foot works products and was in dire need of a stress proof day, I also gave myself a facial, so the Henna fit right in.


----------



## NikkiQ (Feb 24, 2011)

^^Gotta love a good pamper day


----------



## Anastaja11 (Feb 24, 2011)

I actually wrap my head with a scarf when I go to the gym so I don't sweat up my wig or it doesn't accidently fall off. I suggest you find a cute scarg and just wrap it up.





Miryoku said:


> I have a question for all the wig wearers that workout - how are you wearing your hair to the gym? I didnt wanna go to the gym looking like a prisoner with my very jacked up cornrows so i wear my wig. The only problem is that its super hot. I also just started the Insanity workout program with Shaun T. I know this has nothing to do with hair, but I'm looking for a workout partner.


----------



## Meritamen (Feb 24, 2011)

I don't know if I posted in this thread already but I'm in.
I have been wearing my hair in cornrows and putting on a wig when I go out. Might get a weave later on. I hope to be SL by mid-summer so the reveal date is perfect for me.


----------



## Lanea87 (Feb 24, 2011)

I might get my hair braided again this weekend until its time for me to relax.
Yes, I used my TT again today and I can def. say Im in LOVE!


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 24, 2011)

Yay, Ms B.

Okay I have Henna'd and Indigo'd, I also Steamed Alter Ego in and now I am sitting with Silk Elements Megasilk in for about 2 hours 

Honestly at first when I rinsed out the henna it was okay, then after I rinsed the Indigo out it felt like Brillo :-(

I put the ALter Ego on and bam it felt silky smooth; So now I am sitting with SE AND Waiting to give a review.


----------



## acapnleo (Feb 24, 2011)

I bunned today... no wig for me today and it felt good. 

I put my hair into a bun last night and slept on it uncovered. 
My hair was so smooth from the wash session I had, I didn't need to do anything this morning except slather on some argan oil for shine, re-braid my bun / pin it, toothbrush to smooth down edges... 
I love simplicity for my hair

June...!!! hurry up and get here


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 24, 2011)

My hair color is amazing, It wasn't shiney I had to add things to get a sheen. I used Wen Texture balm braided in three braids and put a cap on.

My hair definitely feels good, no big thickness everyone talks about, maybe in a few days. 

Overall I am happy Grays went bye bye without any burning, I will try Lush next go round.  I had major coloring to do so I took the long route. Next time the short one. 

Good night ladies.


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 25, 2011)

Hello Ladies I know reveal isn't until June but I wanted to sneak some pics of my henna in


----------



## Rossy2010 (Feb 25, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> Hello Ladies I know reveal isn't until June but I wanted to sneak some pics of my henna in


 
Your hair looks nice I think it came out quite well. on a different not i was RIGHT!!! you will be HL come end of june. We have 4 months to go the least you can get is 2 inches but i think your hair grows more than the average 0.5.

how many weeks post relaxer are you @?


----------



## NikkiQ (Feb 25, 2011)

JJamiah and her drool worthy hair is kicking my butt back into gear caring about my hair. With that said...I think today is the day. Today is the day I'm going to chop. Last night it really hit me. Just by me touching my ponytail, I had breakage. It almost brought me to tears to see me able to pull that much hair off with no effort whatsoever  It's time for the relaxed ends to go and for my HHJ to REALLY begin. I'm ready


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 25, 2011)

Rossy2010 said:


> Your hair looks nice I think it came out quite well. on a different not i was RIGHT!!! you will be HL come end of june. We have 4 months to go the least you can get is 2 inches but i think your hair grows more than the average 0.5.
> 
> how many weeks post relaxer are you @?


  your trouble Rossy LOL
I am 34 weeks post this past Wednesday 



NikkiQ said:


> JJamiah and her drool worthy hair is kicking my butt back into gear caring about my hair. With that said...I think today is the day. Today is the day I'm going to chop. Last night it really hit me. Just by me touching my ponytail, I had breakage. It almost brought me to tears to see me able to pull that much hair off with no effort whatsoever  It's time for the relaxed ends to go and for my HHJ to REALLY begin. I'm ready


 
 :bouncegre :Flahsssss :blondboob  :bouncegre     oke: oke: oke:   

Thanks Nikki ^ that party up there is for you and your BC :woohoo:


----------



## chasturner84 (Feb 25, 2011)

JJamiah

You are so wrong for those pics.  You know good and well that we were not suppose to see that lusciousness until June! LOL Your new growth is  

We're not worthy!  We're not worthy!


----------



## chasturner84 (Feb 25, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> :bouncegre :Flahsssss :blondboob  :bouncegre    oke: oke:
> 
> Thanks Nikki ^ that party up there is for you and your BC :woohoo:


 
@NikkiQ
oke:
Chop! Chop! Chop! Chop!


----------



## NikkiQ (Feb 25, 2011)

^^^I'm gonna try to leave work early today so I can go home and do it lol. I need to go to Sally's and get some clips so I can section my hair off.


----------



## Janet' (Feb 25, 2011)

NikkiQ...I'm coming in RIGHT on time...What the hay????? Are you going to do a Big Chop, you say????? OMGee, I'm so excited for you!!!!


----------



## NikkiQ (Feb 25, 2011)

Okay ladies....I DID IT!!!! I BC'd and I feel SO much better already!!


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Feb 25, 2011)

^^^ NikkiQ- Pictures! Pictures!


----------



## NikkiQ (Feb 25, 2011)

^^You sound like JJamiah lol. I will post them once my DC is rinsed out so you can get true texture pictures


----------



## chasturner84 (Feb 25, 2011)

NikkiQ

I'm so happy for you! I can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## Lanea87 (Feb 25, 2011)

Im back to bunning, left my wig alone til Mardi Gras. This is todas bun....Finger Roll Fanout Bun 

 THIS WAS THE CRAZY NG BEFORE HAND....




















Sent from MyTouch 4G, using LHCF app.....


----------



## acapnleo (Feb 25, 2011)

@JJamiah   WOW!!! BRAVO!!


----------



## acapnleo (Feb 25, 2011)

hair in a ponytail today... didn't bun though... is that bad? 


One 'n Only Argan Oil Restorative Mask





It was sitting at the checkout counter... I wish I had not saw it  Oh well... can't wait to try it


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 25, 2011)

acapnleo

I thank you so much 

I did flat iron and trim today. I needed that trim.  I also am glad I flat ironed I haven't in so long it looks great.


----------



## acapnleo (Feb 25, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> @acapnleo
> 
> I thank you so much
> 
> I did flat iron and trim today. I needed that trim.  I also am glad I flat ironed I haven't in so long it looks great.




@JJamiah---l... all I can say is wow to your hair  ... well done 
I won't press for pics, although you did tease us-- then gon' share that you flat ironed...


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 25, 2011)

acapnleo said:


> @JJamiah---l... all I can say is wow to your hair  ... well done
> I won't press for pics, although you did tease us-- then gon' share that you flat ironed...


 
LOL I laughed at this.
I was just so excited to use my flat iron I paid $149 for it and barely use it; so everytime I use it I am bouncing all over the place. I haven't used it in like forever it seems LOL wait I did once for my BKT, sheesh I forgot but that was only 2 times last year I flat Ironed.


----------



## divachyk (Feb 25, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> Okay ladies....I DID IT!!!! I BC'd and I feel SO much better already!!



Congrats to u!!!!

Sent from my DROIDX using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## mscocopuff (Feb 25, 2011)

+++++UPDATE ON MY HYH CHALLENGE+++++

Ok, so far so good. I haven't had a chance to measure my new growth, but I think it is a bit noticeable. I just removed a sew, which I had for 1 1/2 months. Below is the pic of my new install and my differences in growth. Hopefully I will be APL by summer. Yay!! 







********SEW IN********






****BEFORE SEW IN 01/2011 - FLAT IRONED******






******AFTER SEW 2/2011 BLOW OUT, NO FLAT IRON*******


----------



## AlliCat (Feb 25, 2011)

ms_b_haven06 what do you use/do to get your bun sooo sleek?


----------



## ms.tatiana (Feb 25, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> Okay ladies....I DID IT!!!! I BC'd and I feel SO much better already!!


 

CONGRATS


----------



## NikkiQ (Feb 25, 2011)

I hid my fro under a wig already


----------



## Lanea87 (Feb 26, 2011)

AlliCat said:


> @ms_b_haven06 what do you use/do to get your bun sooo sleek?


 
@AlliCat, I used IC the clear gel!


----------



## divachyk (Feb 26, 2011)

I've been mum lately because I was waiting on my TU to see if my under processed sections would bounce back. Too early to tell because freshly relaxed hair always feels nice. I'll wait a week and see. I will say I WON'T BE HIDING this weekend b/c I want to enjoy the swang. I've been without it for so long....it's calling me like a bad habit. And so I'm giving in!


----------



## prettyhair73 (Feb 26, 2011)

The buns were killing the middle of my hair, wearing chignons only now.


----------



## gvin89 (Feb 26, 2011)

Checking in...getting braids installed today


----------



## NefertariBlu (Feb 26, 2011)

checking in too. I put my  braids in December 29th and took them out February 25 2011 and put new ones in today (Feb 26) there is obvious new growth but won't be using this time for a free pass to show my hair. but I did take a few snaps just to document. I love this challenge.


EDITED, sorry the pics are back to front. Obviously the shorter hair was taken in December and the growth pic was taken on Feb 25, 2 months growth comparison


----------



## danigurl18 (Feb 26, 2011)

I need some hair styles. I'm getting tired or wearing wigs and straightening my hair. Youtube isn't helping me. Anyone else having these issues?


----------



## acapnleo (Feb 27, 2011)

OK, its official... I need to add oil to my washing/cowashing. I cowashed a little bit ago with Aphogee 2 minute (and oil)... rinsed... then used my Argan Reconstructive Mask (love the smell ) and of course, added more oil!!! Let that sit and rinsed... WOW! I don't think my hair likes water without oil.... that doesn't sound right, but I am finding it to be true for me... 
I'm so tired of battling with tangles or just hair that doesn't want to be manipulated so strands just slide out, and I don't want a setback... 
hmmmm with oil-- minimal hair fall, if any this way... Only problem is slippery shower 

added more back in with Jasmines cream rinse, and a little of the aphogee 2 min stuff (hopefully I don't suffer for this)... My hair is in a smooth soft bun (oh and I used ampro black gel on my edges  talkin bout throw back...


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Feb 27, 2011)

So I washed and DC tonight! YAY! I did figure out something though...that film I talked about before is back  It must be caused by some sort of chemical that my scalp is sensitive to  Maybe cones? They are in both the deep conditioners  I don't know...but I need to find a new moisturizing DC very soon! This hurts my heart because this means I can't use NTM Deep Moisture Masque or Silk Elements Megasilk Moisturizing Conditioner anymore  My hair likes them, but my scalp HATES them. Maybe it is bc I am using a heating cap for 2-3h, which I never did before this year (when my problems with sticky scalp film started). The conditioners also make my head itch a little. I am at a loss for what to do. Any suggestions ladies?  I may need to find an all natural DC because this sticky, white film is disgusting!

ETA: I just clarified last week, so I don't think it means I need to do that.


----------



## AlliCat (Feb 27, 2011)

Officially "transitioning" off halfwigs. I bought one last one for special occasions. But my staple school style will be some sort of sleek ponytail/bun/braidoutbun


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Feb 27, 2011)

I just discovered an African braid shop like literally around the corner from me today. Since being in the natural hair game for so long, I know how to give serious stink eye or threaten hand to face combat if my hair is being braided too tight. I just really don't feel like doing my own cornrows. I'll have to think about it some more before making a decision.


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 27, 2011)

Okay 
I am going through some emotional issues right now. I was ready to cut this mess off (at least to my shoulders)

I called my stylist, she laughed at me  I told her I want a RELAXER ASAP and a Hair cut. My scalp is TENDER and combing feels like 

I had a build up because I put stuff to get a shine, the indigo I didn't wash out well enough 

I combed my hair and the best way to describe it is your told when hand sewing not to get thread longer than an arms length and for me my hair is doing the same thing like when you get double armed. It tangles not on wet hair but dry hair and then I pull and my scalp is sooooo sore.

I go through this everytime I go past MBL, this is why I said that was my goal.  HUH, I need a hair cut.

On a lighter note, I did go to wash my hair after this hectic day and guess what I used my WEN for the 1st time and my hair melted like BUTTER, I am so in love. I still love Hair One Olive Oil better than all Hair Ones. I will be using WEN and Hair ONe Olive oil exclusively Thanks so much WEN. My hair just drunk it up. 

I am going to sleep over night with the Wen Mask,  
I feel more hopeful.

I did trim a little and then trimmed again. I needed to. I also felt better. HUH, oh well that was my day. I hope I do well with this Month of wearing my hair out.


----------



## naturalglory041490 (Feb 27, 2011)

Checking in!
My computer crashed and I had to go without it for 3 weeks! I thought I was going to die! anyways I am still in my first install and since before january and it is still holding up nicely!


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 28, 2011)

I washed out the Wen Mask about 15 minutes ago sitting with Alter Ego for an hour, Yeah I need all the DC I can get. LOL


----------



## NikkiQ (Feb 28, 2011)

I think I'm gonna buy a mannequin head and practice braiding. With my new little fro, I have a whole new array of styles I want to try so I might as well start practicing now before my hair gets any longer


----------



## chasturner84 (Feb 28, 2011)

JJamiah

Hey girl! Are you sane now after your minor hair breakdown?


----------



## cinnespice (Feb 28, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> I think I'm gonna buy a mannequin head and practice braiding. With my new little fro, I have a whole new array of styles I want to try so I might as well start practicing now before my hair gets any longer


I need to look for one too. I realize when i attempt to cornrow it looks a hot mess so i just braid my hair in ceily braids. So i need to practice and my mother won't let me touched her hair. I mean she should trust someone who chopped off they hair and grew it back. 
Still hiding my hair under my wig that i don't like. Hair is growing and getting longer.
I need a new wig im thinking about getting a human hair one but don't know where to start.......


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 28, 2011)

chasturner84 said:


> JJamiah
> 
> Hey girl! Are you sane now after your minor hair breakdown?


 
chasturner84 I hope so, I will soon rinse this out of my hair in 20 minutes and I hope to feel that old feeling again. My double trim should have taken care of any whoa's I had.


----------



## chasturner84 (Feb 28, 2011)

JJamiah

How much did you trim off?


----------



## KurlyNinja (Feb 28, 2011)

Checking in. I just want to be APL already! Anybody ever feel like they're putting in more work than what the outcome is? I literally have not seen my hair in what feels like forever. and when I do take my braids down ever 2-3 it feels like my hair is EL and is actually getting shorter than getting longer! I guess that would have to do with my almost years growth of newgrowth, but its just so disappointing and makes me want to give up. Sorry for this post. I know it seems like its all over the place, but I'm just venting.


----------



## lushlady (Feb 28, 2011)

danigurl18 said:


> I need some hair styles. I'm getting tired or wearing wigs and straightening my hair. Youtube isn't helping me. Anyone else having these issues?



Same here.  I usually don't get tired of my wigs until April.  But I have been playing with my hair lately, while still hiding the length.


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 28, 2011)

chasturner84 said:


> @
> JJamiah
> 
> How much did you trim off?


 


 not much, I am just above waist right now. LOL


----------



## chasturner84 (Feb 28, 2011)

Miryoku said:


> Checking in. I just want to be APL already! *Anybody ever feel like they're putting in more work than what the outcome is?* I literally have not seen my hair in what feels like forever. and when I do take my braids down ever 2-3 it feels like my hair is EL and is actually getting shorter than getting longer! I guess that would have to do with my almost years growth of newgrowth, but its just so disappointing and makes me want to give up. Sorry for this post. I know it seems like its all over the place, but I'm just venting.


 
Miryoku

I TOTALLY feel like I'm putting in more work than what I'm getting out of this experience. I DC, I PS, I balance protein/moisture, I moisturize & seal, you name it. I when I relax (usually every 4 months), I only end up with a measly 1-1.5". I exercise, I eat well, I drink water...WTF?! Can I just get to MBL already? I don't even want WL!!! 

The longer I stretch, the more depressed I get. I mean, I can see that I have NG but the length isn't there and my ends look so thin. I know it's because of the stretching and I won't know what I'm working with until I straighten, but man, I hate mind games  

Ok, ffrant:


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 28, 2011)

I think we all need a break


----------



## danigurl18 (Feb 28, 2011)

I've gone back to buns for now..


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 28, 2011)

danigurl18 I am in a bun right now I think I am going back to buns too for this break of LF/Wigs.
I can't wait until I get back into Wigs, this month out thing is harder than I expected LOL


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 28, 2011)

I had some terrible build up with the Indigo and my hair felt wierd but I chaulked it up to a coating and had to get rid of it second wash.

I was right in that aspect. I DC'd over night actually for about 15 hours then I rinsed and DC'd with Alter Ego Garlic Conditioner for 3/4 hours and ladies it was amazing when I rinsed. I added PC for one minute rinsed and my hair was back to normal. I am so happy.

I have MY hair back, less the little I trimmed (X2) but I needed it anyway. I have a planned Cut in December.


I will Henna Again next time I am using the Lush since that has a closer expiration date. 

I am 75% happy with my experience I think lack of experience and expectations was part of that % taken off.

I am expressing my opinions and how I felt about the experience, you get the good the bad and the ugly. Not just a pretty picture with me.


----------



## chasturner84 (Feb 28, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> I had some terrible build up with the Indigo and my hair felt wierd but I chaulked it up to a coating and had to get rid of it second wash.
> 
> I was right in that aspect. I DC'd over night actually for about 15 hours then I rinsed and DC'd with Alter Ego Garlic Conditioner for 3/4 hours and ladies it was amazing when I rinsed. I added PC for one minute rinsed and my hair was back to normal. I am so happy.
> 
> ...


 
What does the bolded mean? I know it BETTER not mean a loss of more than an inch or two.


----------



## prettyhair73 (Feb 28, 2011)

My somewhat messy curly updo...Steamed the other night with Suave Shea Butter conditioner, coconut and Grapeseed oil.


----------



## divachyk (Feb 28, 2011)

As much as I tried to let my hair swang over this past weekend on freshly TUd hair, I just could not last. The hair annoyed me and was in the way. I attempted to let it hang at work today...I lasted for about 2 hours and up in a bun it went. I think I need to teach myself how to wear my hair down again. Is that crazy, or what?


----------



## AlliCat (Feb 28, 2011)

This is how I wore my hair today  Braid out pulled into a ponytail. Moisturized with Lacio Lacio.


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 28, 2011)

chasturner84 said:


> What does the bolded mean? I know it BETTER not mean a loss of more than an inch or two.


 
chasturner84 LOL that is all it meant an inch or two please no more my butt is red LOL.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Mar 1, 2011)

Morning!  Been puffing it since Saturday.  Since the weather has been so warm, I've been able to co-wash every day without fear of getting sick...again. YAY!


----------



## 3jsmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Hey Ladies

I have been playing with updo, here is back view. I got a lot of great retention from it. I have been slacking on my daily moisture but going to step it up for the month of march.







Sent from my. EVO using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Mar 1, 2011)

3jsmom said:


> Hey Ladies
> 
> I have been playing with updo, here is back view. I got a lot of great retention from it. I have been slacking on my daily moisture but going to step it up for the month of march.


 
That's really cute!  Do you have any pix of the front?  I need to step it up myself this month.  I've had a couple of setbacks that I'm dealing with right now.  I need to up my steam too.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Mar 1, 2011)

acapnleo said:


> hair in a ponytail today... didn't bun though... is that bad?
> 
> 
> One 'n Only Argan Oil Restorative Mask
> ...


 
I LOVE this stuff!  It's one of my favorite staples.


----------



## Anastaja11 (Mar 1, 2011)

Ugh, I'm starting to get tired of "taking care" of my hair. I'm wearing dookie braids under my wig, so I look absolutely hideous at night time. I haven't decided whether I want another sew in or braids. I think I just need to take a break from my hair.


----------



## chasturner84 (Mar 1, 2011)

Anastaja11 said:


> Ugh, I'm starting to get tired of "taking care" of my hair. I'm wearing dookie braids under my wig, so I look absolutely hideous at night time. I haven't decided whether I want another sew in or braids. I think I just need to take a break from my hair.


 
Hey Anastaja11 welcome to the frustrated with our hair club!  LOL I have been wearing the same bun for about a week. On the weekends, I put 4-5 plaits in my head and slap on a wig.  Man, HYH has been tough for me.


----------



## divachyk (Mar 1, 2011)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> I LOVE this stuff! It's one of my favorite staples.


Received a sample from Sally's but I've yet to use it. Might give it a go.


----------



## JJamiah (Mar 1, 2011)

Yay a frustrated hair club, Whew I was down I tell yah!


----------



## chasturner84 (Mar 1, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> Yay a frustrated hair club, Whew I was down I tell yah!


 
NOT a good feeling


----------



## NikkiQ (Mar 1, 2011)

And here I am coming in here for motivation after just chopping all my hair off. Guess I'll stick to my wigs. Might get some cornrows again.


----------



## divachyk (Mar 1, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> Yay a frustrated hair club, Whew I was down I tell yah!


Turn that frown into a smile


----------



## acapnleo (Mar 1, 2011)

I am sick with allergies and feel so tired... so i thought wigging would be simple....
Today I wanted to yank my wig off while at work... I did take it off during my drive home... 

I think I will bun the rest of the week, until I feel better.... 

By the way, I love the Argan Mask stuff...


----------



## divachyk (Mar 1, 2011)

acapnleo said:


> I am sick with allergies and feel so tired... so i thought wigging would be simple....
> Today I wanted to yank my wig off while at work... I did take it off during my drive home...
> 
> I think I will bun the rest of the week, until I feel better....
> ...


Feel better


----------



## JJamiah (Mar 2, 2011)

Morning Ladies, 

How's everyone doing?

I am here with my hair in a bun. I can't wait to wig it again. 
KAY is my next wig  I will rock her for 2 months  

Funky Chic is my June wig and I can't wait to rocke my short rocker due  YAY 

July is Henna time but I know what to expect this time LOTS OF DC. 2 days worth. 

Reveal in JUNE I hope everyone is just a step closer if not at their goals.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Mar 2, 2011)

I'm still here co-washing and puffing.   It's time for me to henna again as well.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Mar 2, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> And here I am coming in here for motivation after just chopping all my hair off. Guess I'll stick to my wigs. Might get some cornrows again.


 
Nik!  How do you like your new cut?


----------



## JJamiah (Mar 2, 2011)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> I'm still here co-washing and puffing.  It's time for me to henna again as well.


 
When do you plan on doing it, I do have to Henna with the Lush before July, I see May for that. 

that way every 2 months, but I have to Henna/Indigo July with the whole 6 hour Henna Indigo and 20 hour DC. 

Now with Lush Should I sleep over night with DC?

I might just do in anywho so I don't suffer any set backs


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Mar 2, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> When do you plan on doing it, I do have to Henna with the Lush before July, I see May for that.
> 
> that way every 2 months, but I have to Henna/Indigo July with the whole 6 hour Henna Indigo and 20 hour DC.
> 
> ...


 
You can DC overnight if that's what you want.  When you mix your Lush up try adding a little Amla oil to it.  I find that when I do that the henna comes out easier and my hair is softer.

I still have my Lush, but now I want to try the Indigo.  I think I'm going to buy some of that and use it with my other henna.


----------



## NikkiQ (Mar 2, 2011)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> Nik! How do you like your new cut?


 
So far, so good. It flopped down last night for the first time lol. I love it. I'm about NL now so hopefully by June I can claim full NL


----------



## divachyk (Mar 2, 2011)

Got email about free shipping on flexi 8s for orders over $20. No coupon code provided. Apparently the website will automatically deduct shipping costs. Mar 2nd-6th.


----------



## JJamiah (Mar 3, 2011)

Morning Ladies

Hope you all have a happy Thursday!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Mar 3, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> So far, so good. It flopped down last night for the first time lol. I love it. I'm about NL now so hopefully by June I can claim full NL


 
You know I'm absolutely dying to see it right...  I'm so glad you're happy with the cut.  I bet you will have a nice bit of growth come June.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Mar 3, 2011)

divachyk said:


> Got email about free shipping on flexi 8s for orders over $20. No coupon code provided. Apparently the website will automatically deduct shipping costs. Mar 2nd-6th.


 
OOOOOO!!!  I might finally take the leap and buy some!



JJamiah said:


> Morning Ladies
> 
> Hope you all have a happy Thursday!


  Morning JJ!  Are you still bunning this week?

Still puffing along myself.


----------



## chasturner84 (Mar 3, 2011)

I am counting down the hours until I leave work to go home and take this dreadful bun down. I won passes to meet Musiq Souldchild tomorrow so I will be prepping my hair for my Tammy half wig  Gosh, I love wearing her!


----------



## Rossy2010 (Mar 3, 2011)

Im DCing today  apart from that im having my normal routine. French braids at night and a rough bun/ losely clipped up hair during the day.  So far it has been working fine and cant complain. hope you all are doing fine HHJ


----------



## NikkiQ (Mar 3, 2011)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> You know I'm absolutely dying to see it right... I'm so glad you're happy with the cut. I bet you will have a nice bit of growth come June.


 

I sure hope I will! I'm working on my reggie now to maximize growth and health. Any suggestions Ms_CoCo37?


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Mar 3, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> I sure hope I will! I'm working on my reggie now to maximize growth and health. Any suggestions @Ms_CoCo37?


 
NikkiQ, what do you have so far?  My staple products so far are:

Wash n' Gos:

Herbal Essences - Long Term Relationship, Hello Hydration conditioners

My hair absolutely loves these conditioners!  I find that my curls come out well defined and shiny when I use them.  I also like to mix Cantu Shea Butter Leave-in with water and coconut oil in a spray bottle, and spray my curls for extra moisture and shine.

Buns:

For my buns, I like to use CFC Gold Activator, followed by Organics Olive Oil Moisturizer, and seal with coconut or castor oil.  To lay my edges down, I'll use QP Mango Butter moisturizer.

DC:

I have the Silicon condish (can't recall the proper name for it right now, but it's one that the dominican salons use).  I also like the One and Only Argan Oil Reconstructive Mask.  JJamiah has completely turned me onto Alter Ego as an alternate treatment to help prevent excessive shedding.  I'm also eager to try th Silk Elements too.

My new aim is to do oil rinses more often.  Here are my oils:

Olive 
Castor
Jojoba
Amla
Shikakai
Vitika
Coconut
Almond
Lavender
Peppermint
Tea Tree
Mustard Oil (huh???)
Wonder 8
Hot 6
Argan
Wheat Germ
JBCO
Grapeseed

So far I'm really liking it.  I just need to figure out how often I'll use them.

Clarifying Poos:

Kinky Kurly Clarifying shampoo
Giovanni
Shikakai Bar
Aphogee Moisture

Hmm...what else.  I know I'm missing a lot more, but this is a decent start.


----------



## NikkiQ (Mar 3, 2011)

Wow! I bow down to your product list  lol

I'm only using my cheapie condishes to cowash, Mane n Tail to poo (trying to use it all up), SE mega moisture treatment and Roots of Nature shea butter and green tea reconstructor for DCs (sometimes mixing in Amla and Hot 6 Oils with it), Mixed Silk and KCKT as a leave in, and some randon moisturizers and Hot 6 for my M&S. I have a LONG way to go before I get my staples in check. I didn't even have any while I was relaxed and transitioning, so this is gonna be a challenge


----------



## ms.blue (Mar 3, 2011)

Here are two pics of the full lace wig I had made so I can wear in the summer.


----------



## JJamiah (Mar 3, 2011)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> OOOOOO!!! I might finally take the leap and buy some!
> 
> Morning JJ! Are you still bunning this week?
> 
> Still puffing along myself.


 
Ms_CoCo37 Yes I am going to be bunning for the majority of this month. Tomorrow I am going to have lunch with a friend so I will wear my Halfie, Vera .



ms.blue said:


> Here are two pics of the full lace wig I had made so I can wear in the summer.


MsBlue Can I see a front view Just in case I have to send you some hair and a net to do one for me


----------



## ms.blue (Mar 3, 2011)

JJamiah,  I don't have the wig yet, it should be here tomorrow.  These are the pics the vendor sent to me of my wig (I requested the pics but should have asked for front view of the wig).  I'm planning on putting layers and a long side bang.


----------



## acapnleo (Mar 3, 2011)

divachyk Thank you so much!! 

 I am trying to k.i.m so I can beat whatever this is... allergies, flu, virus... whatever... ugh... 

Meanwhile I am just bunning...


----------



## divachyk (Mar 3, 2011)

chasturner84 said:


> I am counting down the hours until I leave work to go home and take this dreadful bun down. I won passes to meet Musiq Souldchild tomorrow so I will be prepping my hair for my Tammy half wig  Gosh, I love wearing her!


CONGRATS!!!! Tammy might get you a husband. lol.


----------



## Ijanei (Mar 3, 2011)

Surprising myself by hanging in here. I am going to get my hair done today, just wash and flat iron by the stylist. This will be my first time having it straight out and checking length so I'm curious as H**l. 
Well, I'm also on vacay from work and school so I probably will check in in about 2weeks.
hhg


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Mar 4, 2011)

I went to my local BSS today to see the hair I want to purchase online for my crochet braids. It looked great but all they had were the 18' length for $19.99 per pack, so I went home to purchase the 14' (4 packs) for $15.99 per pack in P1B/33

Here's what it looks like. I won't be putting them in until March 26th though.


----------



## Anastaja11 (Mar 4, 2011)

Can't wait to see this on you.



ms.blue said:


> Here are two pics of the full lace wig I had made so I can wear in the summer.


----------



## JJamiah (Mar 4, 2011)

^^^ Cool will you be doing your own crochet braids? @Forever in Bloom

MORNING Ladies How is everyone this FRIDAY?

I hope all is well 

I am sporting my bun under my halfie today LOL

I washed my hair Sunday, (technically) I rinsed out Monday. So Hard to believe a whole week went by. I have to see what lovely conditioner I will be getting into this week, Most Likely Silk Elements Megasilk. I will wait to crack open another Alter Ego. I did purchase Silken Knock off of Mixed chic DC. I am a DC JUNKIE, I look for the greatest DC's just to test and review. LOL

Once a month I will give myself a Overnight Deep conditioner Wen Re Moist Intensive Moisture Treatment when I take out my braids or Henna to give my hair a Boost. I ordered a Herstyler Sensu FlatIron Yay It is a 2 inch flat Iron, I own a Herstyler one inch I purchased from the mall but the Sensu was like $400 bucks at the mall so  Folica.com is a trustworthy site to me and I have had no issues in the past. SOmetimes cheaper doesn't mean that it is a deal if something goes wrong and the company says oh well it's 31 days deal with it.

Am I ready to go back in to braids? What do you think? LOL


----------



## acapnleo (Mar 4, 2011)

I am using that ARGAN OIL CONDITIONER MASK as a leave in with the argan oil to thin out a little, it doesn't melt well on dry hair otherwise... 
My hair is so soft and has a nice shine!!! I LOVE THIS STUFF... 

still in a bun... and it feels great... maybe I will get back to my wigs next week... we'll see.

3+ months to go... My relaxer is sitting on the shelf patiently  
probably won't be a laughing matter with my new growth though...


----------



## chasturner84 (Mar 4, 2011)

To keep from washing my hair last night (Fri or Sat is my usual wash day), I just wet my hair with water around the front and applied a little KeraCare wrap lotion to that section and braided. I didn't wet or apply any product to the remainder of my hair since it would be covered by my half wig.

Well I wore my Tammy halfie today and took her off once I got home. The part of my hair that was left out was so soft and moist but the rest of my hair, particularly my new growth, was dry as a bone. I'm going to conduct a little experiment this weekend and wet my hair and apply only the KeraCare and braid. I just HAVE to see if this product is what caused my hair to be super soft. Hmmmmm....


----------



## divachyk (Mar 4, 2011)

I'm interested in buying the first lady but prefer to try her on first to ensure she looks good on. Anyone rocking the first lady?


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Mar 4, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> ^^^ Cool will you be doing your own crochet braids? @Forever in Bloom



JJamiah

Yep, I've done them before but with synthetic micro braids. They were alright and help up for a month, but I got tired of them and took them out (this was last year).

I think this hair (a mix of synthetic and human) should work well. I'll take pics of the finished product if you'd like to see them


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Mar 4, 2011)

Woohoo!!

I just got a shipping notice from clairhair.com. I placed an order yesterday afternoon and my order will be here on Tuesday.

I may put in my crochet braids earlier than I expected 

BTW, if anyone is interested, I got an email from superbeautydepot.com yesterday and they are having a sale on the Vanessa brand half wigs as well as some other brands. It ends today though  but Junee Fashion and Outre are still in reach within the next few days. 

I've been wanting to try the La Jay half wig. I may actually wear it up until I put in my crochet braids.


----------



## chasturner84 (Mar 4, 2011)

Forever in Bloom

Thanks girl!


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Mar 5, 2011)

chasturner84 said:


> Forever in Bloom
> 
> Thanks girl!


 chasturner84

You're very welcome  I missed buying it because me and my nephew were watching Pippi Longstocking on Netflix. Oh well, I'm still going to get it before it gets too hot to wear it


----------



## Taleah2009 (Mar 5, 2011)

hey ladies.. so i used one of the passes this week. i was wonder my wig since the first week in january, this is the first time i have worn my hair out since. i will back under next week. i snapped some pictures just to see if have any growth. 

the first pic is from May-2010 when i bc'ed
the second is from Dec 24th 2010, the last time i straigthened
the third pic is from yesterday.. the first two pics i went to the hairdresser, the second pic i straightened my self, so i didnt get that good of a sleak look 
i am still hoping to make apl by my bday, which is in may, but if not by then, hopefully by the end of the challenge.

ETA-ok the pics came in backwards, so the 3rd pic is from May 2010, the first pic is from Dec 2010 and the third pic is from yesterday. How far do you guys think i am from APL??


----------



## producjunki (Mar 5, 2011)

I'm in! I hope I can still be in it as I am extremely late, but yeah, I wanna do this


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Mar 5, 2011)

Taleah2009- Your hair looks nice! But you aren't supposed to post pics of your true length until the official reveal at the end of June...I take them, but only post the ones where I am in twists, twist outs, braids, braid outs, or freshly washed (bc I am 8.5 months post & my hair shrinks up tight, hiding my true length). Just a friendly FYI so you don't get   HHG


----------



## acapnleo (Mar 5, 2011)

Taleah2009 I cannot wear black hair, but the one pic its so shiny! (PRETTY!)


----------



## danigurl18 (Mar 5, 2011)

I conditioned my hair today and it's back in the wig.. it's been loose for about 2 weeks now


----------



## ms.blue (Mar 6, 2011)

My lace wig is a bust.  It's so ugly irl that I will never wear it.  I'm going to make it my experiment wig.


----------



## divachyk (Mar 6, 2011)

ms.blue said:


> My lace wig is a bust.  It's so ugly irl that I will never wear it.  I'm going to make it my experiment wig.


Very sorry. That's my biggest fear of buying online site unseen. I've had decent luck thus far but I'm sure my luck will run out soon. I want the first lady wig but.....not sure how it would look.


----------



## chasturner84 (Mar 6, 2011)

I just realized that I never posted pics of my Tammy half wig by Outre. Man, I  her so much! I will keep this one in stock.

Me at 10 weeks post--

I only shampooed, DC'd, M&S and allow my hair to air dry (that's probably why my ng is so thick that you can't see my part). I have no plans to use direct heat on my hair until the June reveal. 

I left out a tiny bit of the hair around my edges to braid for blending.


















HHG!


----------



## Anastaja11 (Mar 7, 2011)

what are you going to do with it??
Hopefully you didn't pay a lot.



ms.blue said:


> My lace wig is a bust. It's so ugly irl that I will never wear it. I'm going to make it my experiment wig.


----------



## ms.blue (Mar 7, 2011)

Anastaja11 said:


> what are you going to do with it??
> Hopefully you didn't pay a lot.


I'm going to practice coloring and tweeking the hairline and density.


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Mar 7, 2011)

Hey ladies! Checking in...on Saturday night, I did a honey-olive oil pre poo on my hair for an hour & then washed & conditioned it! It made it clear to me that my hair loves honey & EVOO  Think I'll probably do these natural, uber moisturizing pre-poos instead of DC most weeks since chemicals are not my friend right now  Just seems like my hair does better with them. I sectioned my hair into 4 ponytails & let it airdry for 2-3h. Then I blow dried my hair.

Then on Sunday night, I flat ironed my hair on 375 degrees with 2 passes.  My hair looked really nice...it felt strange to use heat (as I haven't used it all year bc I am on a personal low heat challenge).  I plan to only use heat 4x this year! So far, so good. But my hair is already reverting  Ugh! But I am just going to deal with it bc it will likely be a reality of being natural  Wish I could post pics, but you guys will see it in less than 4 months  I will say this, my natural hair is so thick & it looks a bit ridiculous bc the back is much shorter & much fuller than the front! Bc it is only several inches long, it kinda sticks out & looks like a helmet 

I am glad I did this bc it encouraged me to keep taking care of my hair.  It gets discouraging when you can't truly see the growth bc of shrinkage, but I actually saw my progress & it has only been 2 months  But it did just reiterate for me that my nape grows the slowest  And since I cut it down to half an inch in some places, it will be a long time until I can go 100% natural with length...but I am in it for the long haul  Thanks for being such an encouragement in my hair journey! I really couldn't do this without yall  I  yall


----------



## Drtondalia (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi Ladies!

I am currently CW'ing 2xs a week over braids and DC 1x a week while half wigging it. I take the braids down every 3 weeks and shampoo, DC and rebraid. By the time the third week comes I can stick the width of my thumb between the braid and my scalp (hope that makes sense). I never realized how fast my hair could grow when I didn't put heat on it or cut it. Looking forward to my first reveal in June.


----------



## acapnleo (Mar 7, 2011)

I washed my hair today... may have to resort to wash n go (buns) to finish this thing out... I also need to order another mommy wig (for back up of course); however I think my wig binging is over  I always overdo it when I get into a phase erplexed

I was looking at butters and considering Hemp Seed Butter and some others.... but I am hesitant as I was not crazy about Shea butter.


----------



## divachyk (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm still protective styling. I've kept it clipped up. Haven't been bunning much within the past 2 weeks because I'm freshly TUd and I think the hair is a little more fragile then so I'm careful how much I bun during this fragile period.


----------



## Lanea87 (Mar 8, 2011)

Will be relaxing this weekend.....


----------



## KurlyNinja (Mar 8, 2011)

Still under my Tammy Half Wig. I feel like I should stock up on 3 more of the Tammy's.  But I dont know how I'll feel about wearing wigs/half wigs in the summer. It may be too hot. But maybe by then I'll have enough hair for a decent size bun.


----------



## prettyhair73 (Mar 8, 2011)

Still doing my chignons, waiting for the big reveal on 3/31. I have so much new growth it's getting bushy!!


----------



## jahzyira (Mar 8, 2011)

Just checking in. Ive been real consistent with being braided, bunned and baggied under my wig. Recently trimmed about 1 1/2- almost 2 inches all over except the nape(im trying to get used to the layered look). Right now im about 11 weeks post, and I may do a length check in June and stretch till the holidays. Im really looking forward to reaching waistlength the next time I relax.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Mar 8, 2011)

Morning!

Last night I did another oil rinse with olive oil, castor oil, almond oil, and JBCO.  Put my hair in two plaits and wrapped my head with my new microfiber towel.  This morning my hair feels so soft.  Me likey.


----------



## ms.tatiana (Mar 8, 2011)

Hey ladies..

I wanted to know if any of you had any advice as to how and what you use to mositure your hair while in braids. I know braid sparys work which ones are good?


----------



## JJamiah (Mar 8, 2011)

Okay I am itching for some straight time. I think BKT is coming in order LOL!


----------



## NikkiQ (Mar 9, 2011)

I'm feeling the urge to buy a new wig but idk which one. Hmm...


----------



## chasturner84 (Mar 9, 2011)

prettyhair73 said:


> Still doing my chignons, waiting for the big reveal on 3/31. I have so much new growth it's getting bushy!!


 
prettyhair73

What big reveal???


----------



## acapnleo (Mar 9, 2011)

I did a side swept bun today and it was tooo cute! IMO! 

Wig-less for a week plus now... and it feels good... I haven't felt like dealing with it... meanwhile, just bunnin.


----------



## JJamiah (Mar 10, 2011)

Hello Ladies, I will be back up in braids this weekend. I know I was suppose to wear it out all month but I am bored and I have things to do as well. Maybe I will wear these for three weeks and leave it out after. Dunno but I need to be up right now. Plus only 3 months to go for this challenge to end. I will be still doing the HIDE your hair but I don't want to do anymore reveals LOL. 

So much going on right now. HUH! I will definitely Henna again in May with LUSh this time and then Henna/indigo in July, so Nothing else is changing really. I will still have July as my month out. I am limited and can't purchase anymore half wigs so I must work with what I have. 

I will be wearing Kay in a 4/30 for April and Kay in a TF27 for May, June is Funky Chic time so Yay!


----------



## danigurl18 (Mar 10, 2011)

I've been wearing my hair with the front braided and in a bun this week. I want to wash and DC this weekend and change styles


----------



## prettyhair73 (Mar 11, 2011)

For this challenge, I think we reveal on March 31, then go April 1-June 30 with it up (hidden) again...  Well March 31 will be the day I get it flat ironed. 



chasturner84 said:


> @prettyhair73
> 
> What big reveal???


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Mar 11, 2011)

I really love having my hair flat ironed  It is so easy to deal with LOL I just slap moisturizer on it, wrap it up, and put a satin cap on  In the morning, I comb it down and put a headband on LMBO It literally takes a minute  But since I'll be washing it soon, it will be back to the grind for me  Thinking I may get micros or small individuals soon (with human hair)...while I don't love braids, I think I'll be able to tolerate them much better if they are human hair & not kanekalon (so I can wash them often & not worry about them looking uber ratty/tangling ridiculously).  I'll use a portion of my tax refund to not have to worry about my hair for a couple months  I'm just that lazy 

Now what is this about some kind of reveal on March 31st?  I need to plan out when I am going to get my braids put it LMBO


----------



## Taleah2009 (Mar 11, 2011)

Hey ladies! I went back to hiding. Wore my hair out for 3 days. Kept getting comments like your hair is so long (compared to some of you guys it's not. I am almost apl) please don't put a wig on again. I have been I'm a bun for the rest of the week. Ok I am convinced I need outré Tammy in my life. I will be purchasing her this week and start wearing on Sunday. Soo excited!


----------



## Taleah2009 (Mar 11, 2011)

LilMissSunshine5 said:


> Taleah2009- Your hair looks nice! But you aren't supposed to post pics of your true length until the official reveal at the end of June...I take them, but only post the ones where I am in twists, twist outs, braids, braid outs, or freshly washed (bc I am 8.5 months post & my hair shrinks up tight, hiding my true length). Just a friendly FYI so you don't get   HHG



My bad.. Got a little excited


----------



## Taleah2009 (Mar 11, 2011)

acapnleo said:


> Taleah2009 I cannot wear black hair, but the one pic its so shiny! (PRETTY!)



Thanks!! You inspired me to try the mommy wig! I want it soo bad


----------



## divachyk (Mar 11, 2011)

Purchased a neat bunning gadgety hair candy thingy from Walgreens. Have not used it yet. Looks neat, hope it works. It's called bendini clip. Will try it this weekend.
https://www.bendiniclip.com/


----------



## JJamiah (Mar 11, 2011)

Hey Ladies 
Getting my hair braided up Sunday. I know I am fickle Can't help it. 

I have to rock my cute cuts. People think I am sick with flu.  they are use to the fancy hair do's


----------



## prettyhair73 (Mar 11, 2011)

Okay I may be on challenge overdose...my reveal may be for another challenge!!  But March 31 will be the first day I have my hair flat ironed since November.


----------



## acapnleo (Mar 12, 2011)

Taleah2009 said:


> Thanks!! You inspired me to try the mommy wig! I want it soo bad


You're welcome!!! Awwww  you can't go wrong with mommy, you should get her  be sure to take pics 


Sent from my MB501 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## acapnleo (Mar 12, 2011)

omg, just lost everything I typed... App force closed 
I Was trying tho upload pics and everything.... booooooo

Sent from my MB501 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## Divafied3 (Mar 12, 2011)

I kind of forgot about this challenge.  I know I know… long story short

I straighten it and got major heat damage... so NO more heat for me! 

Other than that my hair has been in twist.


----------



## Skiggle (Mar 12, 2011)

Still in braids.. bored


----------



## JJamiah (Mar 12, 2011)

HUH I am exhausted; Ladies I know it is hard but lets chug along.

Lets see some pics, when I put Kay on I will be back to post pics for you gals 

COme on lets get this challenge back to life. Where is everyone. Hide your hair not yourselves  I am guilty too though. I Have been busy renovating.

Come One Ladies, If your wigging it and your bored change your wig and go get a facial. 
If your bunning and your bored, make that bun higher or try a new twist and then bun, then go get a facial. LOL

So what are you Ladies into this week? @divachyk, @NikkiQ @Ms_CoCo37, @acapnleo, @MsBehaven, @danigirl19 @LilMissSunshine5 Rossy2010 (some of you gals may not even be in this challenge but still LOL)

I may have messed up some names above sorry if I did, I am in class going off my horrid memory. LOL


----------



## divachyk (Mar 12, 2011)

JJamiah -- I'm about to run out and grab breakfast with the dh. Not much to report. I'm trying to reinvent my bunning methods for a fresh new springy perspective.


----------



## divachyk (Mar 12, 2011)

BANGING RULER ON THE DESK LIKE A MEAN TEACHER -- PAY ATTN JJ.




JJamiah said:


> HUH I am exhausted; Ladies I know it is hard but lets chug along.
> 
> Lets see some pics, when I put Kay on I will be back to post pics for you gals
> 
> ...


----------



## JJamiah (Mar 12, 2011)

divachyk said:


> JJamiah -- I'm about to run out and grab breakfast with the dh. Not much to report. I'm trying to reinvent my bunning methods for a fresh new springy perspective.


 
That is your thang,  
 Madam Bun Queen 
I am starving I have my lunch near me and I am about to leave and eat it. LOL


----------



## JJamiah (Mar 12, 2011)

divachyk said:


> BANGING RULER ON THE DESK LIKE A MEAN TEACHER -- PAY ATTN JJ.


 

LOL Trying to get me in trouble by making me laugh. I finished my exercises and I am really ready to leave. I have another class at 1.


----------



## danigurl18 (Mar 12, 2011)

I'm getting ready to attempt to diffuse my hair for the first time.. Idk if posting a pic would be a against the rules but I'm going to do it anyway lol


----------



## JJamiah (Mar 12, 2011)

danigurl18 said:


> I'm getting ready to attempt to diffuse my hair for the first time.. Idk if posting a pic would be a against the rules but *I'm going to do it anyway lol*


 
:woohoo:, danigurl18 (geesh I put 19 above sorry) Lets break the rules gal. LOL I am ready to see some pics.

(let me stop) (nah, bring on the pics)


----------



## Rossy2010 (Mar 12, 2011)

I relaxed my hair today  I must admit that Im quite impressed and thats all I have to say 
 I also used my free pass today and will be bunning for the next weeks. I have to do this religiously especially now

I will also try to make a self made half wig to help me out when im tired of bunning but that will be later in like 4 weeks from now so i have four weeks to make the wig. Hope you are all doing great and following your regimes. It does pay off in the long run.


----------



## JJamiah (Mar 12, 2011)

Rossy2010 said:


> I relaxed my hair today  *I must admit that Im quite impressed and thats all I have to say*
> I also used my free pass today and will be bunning for the next weeks. I have to do this religiously especially now
> 
> I will also try to make a self made half wig to help me out when im tired of bunning but that will be later in like 4 weeks from now so i have four weeks to make the wig. Hope you are all doing great and following your regimes. It does pay off in the long run.


 
Rossy2010

I wanna see :eye:


----------



## Taleah2009 (Mar 12, 2011)

acapnleo said:


> You're welcome!!! Awwww  you can't go wrong with mommy, you should get her  be sure to take pics
> 
> 
> Sent from my MB501 using Long Hair Care Forum App


 

i found her in the hair store this morning! i tried her own.. i couldnt get the full effect because my hair wasnt braided and so it wouldnt lay flat. 
i went in the store to purchase outre tammy which i did end up getting (i love her already)

i will probably get mommy to wear for the month of may.. she was even more pretty in person!


----------



## ms.blue (Mar 12, 2011)

The reveal is at the end of this month?  I just got new weave installed last Saturday and I'm not planning on removing until May.


----------



## danigurl18 (Mar 12, 2011)

It looks a mess! I guess I didn't use the right product combo or something


----------



## chasturner84 (Mar 12, 2011)

ms.blue said:


> The reveal is at the end of this month?  I just got new weave installed last Saturday and I'm not planning on removing until May.



@ms.blue

The reveal is June 30; I don't think there is one this month

JJamiah

I.BOUGHT.THE.TANGLE.TEEZER  but I have a busy weekend so I won't try it out until I shampoo tomorrow evening


----------



## Rossy2010 (Mar 12, 2011)

JJamiah Im hiding it remember 3 months 5 weeks 2 days.. you will see it


----------



## ms.tatiana (Mar 12, 2011)

I have a new hair style


----------



## KurlyNinja (Mar 12, 2011)

I had a photoshoot this weekend and did a fro hawk. This is the first time I've worn my hair out more than a day since October. I've been going hard in the paint with wigs. But I was going crazy since my hair hasnt been out in such a long time. Its also starting to warm up so I may start bunning again. I love being able to see my real hair!


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Mar 12, 2011)

JJamiah and everyone else, my hair is still straight! It is so simple to do...but I know it will be time to wash my hair again & deal with the two textures again  I am going to do a bantu knot out this week & post pics! Then I am doing a rollerset this upcoming weekend


----------



## acapnleo (Mar 12, 2011)

Hey Ladies! @JJamiah- What up?!?  I am chilling out on vaca... and I'm enjoying it 

Well, for the last couple of days I have been wearing a braidout   it turned out nicely except for a small section, but overall cute! It started to fall due to the heat today, but I still count it hiding  I guess I will wash tomorrow, because, I don't wanna detangle... I am finding that braidouts = pretty high manipulation for my hair  especially if I have to detangle to have a fresh one for the next day... 

*Any tips or tricks with braidouts to avoid hair fall? *(or maybe its shed hair... IDK, but I don't like it!) *Do yall rebraid? "wear it out" til you must do something?* Now that I can have a successful braidout, I do like it, but I don't wanna lose hair over the manipulation that comes with it.

I tried to upload pics yesterday, but the app force closed 
and I didn't feel like retyping whatever I was talking about (hair of course)  Anyway, I have to try and upload to my computer and will try to post...

ETA: maybe another day when I feel like fighting with the watermarker thing.


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Mar 13, 2011)

Chas got the Tangle Teezer!!! CHAS GOT THE TANGLE TEEZER  I mean it fell into her Sally's cart  

You finally wore her down JJamiah!



chasturner84 said:


> @ms.blue
> 
> The reveal is June 30; I don't think there is one this month
> 
> ...


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Mar 13, 2011)

divachyk, thanks for the heads up! I checked out the website & it made me want to BEND...AND SNAP!  I think I am going to go watch Legally Blond now  But I may actually get it soon...



divachyk said:


> Purchased a neat bunning gadgety hair candy thingy from Walgreens. Have not used it yet. Looks neat, hope it works. It's called bendini clip. Will try it this weekend.
> https://www.bendiniclip.com/


----------



## divachyk (Mar 13, 2011)

@chasturner84, you will LOVE the tangle teezer. It's a useful little tool.
@LilMissSunshine5 - bend and snap. 
@Miryoku - do you model professionally or for fun?
@ms.tatiana - pretty!
acapnleo - enjoy the vacay!


----------



## KurlyNinja (Mar 13, 2011)

divachyk There is an organization on my campus called "Naturalistas" and we got asked to do a photoshoot for a magazine. It was actually really exciting! One of the photographers asked me and a few other girls to do another photoshoot for his portfolio for his class. I'm not sure when the magazine is coming out, but we get the pics in about another 3 weeks.


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva (Mar 13, 2011)

Did a Karishma henna earlier today and am now DC'ing with Silk Elements. I haven't worn my hair out since Nov!!! I miss it 

But, when it's all said and done it'll be worth it! Oh, gonna call this salon tomorrow to have this woman braid my hair up (beehive) so my wigs lay flatter.


----------



## danigurl18 (Mar 13, 2011)

I ended up rewashing and then straightening my hair


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Mar 13, 2011)

I need advice ladies!!! Should I get micros, small individual braids, or kinky twists?! Does anybody wash their hair in these styles 1-2x/week? I was hoping I could do that if I got them done with human hair, but I need to know if that is feasible before I pay $150-$200 to get them done...last time I got small individuals with kanakelon hair for 9 weeks. I was advised to not wash them, so I only "washed" my hair once & it killed me   I did clean my scalp 2-3x/week with astringent & tea tree oil, which definitely helped, but I still would love to be able to wash my hair more often


----------



## JJamiah (Mar 13, 2011)

chasturner84 said:


> @ms.blue
> 
> The reveal is June 30; I don't think there is one this month
> 
> ...


 
I can't wait until you use it @Chasturner84

 I hope you enjoy it as much as I do.



Ladies I am braided up and under my Kay in the color 1b/30 really cute I likey.


----------



## divachyk (Mar 13, 2011)

LilMissSunshine5 - used the bendini clip and love it, so much that I went back to Walgreen's and purchased a white one. 

I'm not the best at doing reviews but here goes - the clip is small but sturdy. The downside to it being small means that comb placement is vital to keeping the style in place and that I can only use it a select few ways but that's okay, it provides me with enough variety that I can give my hair a break from bunning but still protective style. The comb portion of the clip doesn't pull, tug or snag the hair. It's really as easy as the infomercial suggests - bend and snap! It only took me a couple of tries to figure out where to place the comb. Once I got that part down, it was truly easy peasy. The pics are HORRIBLE because my hair in wind blown from it being super duper windy today and pics are blurry because my dh is at work and I was trying to snap them myself. At least it gives you a fuzzy visual of what my hair looked like in the bendini clip. I wrapped my hair in something like a figure 8 (kinda like figure 8 Krispy Kreme donut), placed bendini in and voila! Oh and the best part is, that little clip holds all the hair, no other pins needed.

https://www.bendiniclip.com/


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Mar 14, 2011)

Morning!  I had an incredibly lazy, uneventful weekend.  Cowashed this morning and now I'm sporting a puff.  How are you?


----------



## NikkiQ (Mar 14, 2011)

Wearing my lovely Carmen for the next few weeks. I love her so much!


----------



## acapnleo (Mar 14, 2011)

That bendy clip thing sounds cool. Maybe I will grab one next time I am in Walgreens.

I have been dreading washing my hair over the last day or so, but I guess I shall gon' on and do it... I think I am going to try a twist out instead of braid out... Oh and I know yall are probably tired of me mentioning that Argan Conditioning Mask, but I  that stuff! I use it as a leave in with the Argan Oil and find it to be very moisturizing, so if you are looking for a good moisturizer, you should try this


----------



## ms.tatiana (Mar 14, 2011)

I just left walgreens they were having a good little sale in their "Ethnic Section"   



But I only brought some Dr. Miracles Temple & Nape Gro Balm & it was 2 dollars off


----------



## acapnleo (Mar 14, 2011)

Washed my hair and its air drying now... I really should have done it earlier since I really wanted to do a twists for a twist out.


----------



## AlliCat (Mar 14, 2011)

bought some skinny flexi rods (yellow). curled up my 80%dry hair after a cowash and now just air drying overnight...im interested to see how these will turn out


----------



## Lanea87 (Mar 15, 2011)

I am relaxing at the moment doing the half and half method and so far so good. I am on my last section and Im hoping at myy hair is there when its time to wash out.....
If it is I will continue to use this method bc it gave me more time.
I used Mizani Rhelaxer in Medium/Normal and it seem to have gotten my hair really str8 which I am loving. I may do a light dust and flat iron or roller wrap, but this will my first time NOT hiding my hair so Im good.

After I do this I may do a HOT and then apply my DC on top of that and sleep on it.

I will be back with an update tomorrow or so to tell you ladies how things went.

ETA:
Yayyy my hair is all still there, at the moment I put the garliac old on my scalp and a mix of protein and moisture conditioner on my hair and will sleep on this conditoner, but imma sit under the cap for a while until then.


----------



## acapnleo (Mar 15, 2011)

Hey ladies... bunned today... It's so funny when Dh starts asking about my hair  He asked today "how come you aren't wearing your wigs anymore?"

I can't believe I ordered so many... I get quite impulsive with online hair stuff 

I do want to wear them, but I also want to keep my hairline healthy and the lace fronts are dangerous to me...


----------



## Lanea87 (Mar 16, 2011)

Well today after I washed the DC out this morning I let it airdry and rocked a messy bun with a croc clip.... I probably wont wear my hair out until nxt week sometime.

Sent from MyTouch 4G, using LHCF app.....


----------



## JerriBlank (Mar 16, 2011)

Does my siggy violate challenge rules? It's not stretched or anything,but if it is I'll take it down. I just like to see it when I post. hahahaha!


----------



## chasturner84 (Mar 16, 2011)

JerriBlank said:


> Does my siggy violate challenge rules? It's not stretched or anything,but if it is I'll take it down. I just like to see it when I post. hahahaha!


 
JerriBlank

I think you're good since your hair isn't straight


----------



## JerriBlank (Mar 16, 2011)

^^^
Thank you!


----------



## Drtondalia (Mar 17, 2011)

acapnleo said:


> Hey ladies... bunned today... It's so funny when Dh starts asking about my hair  He asked today "how come you aren't wearing your wigs anymore?"
> 
> I can't believe I ordered so many... *I get quite impulsive with online hair stuff *
> 
> I do want to wear them, but I also want to keep my hairline healthy and the lace fronts are dangerous to me...



I do too.


----------



## acapnleo (Mar 17, 2011)

Drtondalia isn't it horrible????  that feeling of just looking for something to buy... 

I have slowed on wigs, but I find myself ordering my shadows like clock work


----------



## JJamiah (Mar 17, 2011)

I am braided up and under Kay


----------



## Drtondalia (Mar 17, 2011)

acapnleo said:


> @Drtondalia isn't it horrible????  that feeling of just looking for something to buy...
> 
> I have slowed on wigs, but I find myself ordering my shadows like clock work


 
Just terrible!!  My hubby thinks I'm crazy.


----------



## Drtondalia (Mar 17, 2011)

Hello Ladies!
I broke out my LF Sensationalle Lauren today. I got tired of my curly La'Omara. Plus I was buying them every two weeks. I pulled out alot of my hair in the front and it looks so natural. I just couldn't get that lace to look natural. I tried thinning the hairline with tweezers and creating baby hairs but it just wasn't happening. All's well now though.

Have a great day ladies!


----------



## KurlyNinja (Mar 17, 2011)

I know there are alot of people doing wigs, buns and weaves, but is there anybody who is doing updos in with twists or not to hide their hair? Just wondering.


----------



## Janet' (Mar 17, 2011)

Still sporting the Wash and Go ponytail...still hiding my hair...I will be doing a length check for the HL challenge, so I guess that will be one of my passes...I'm nervous...


----------



## acapnleo (Mar 17, 2011)

I did another braid out today, which was supposed to be a twist out... anyway, i am so proud of myself, because my braidouts actually look nice and I have been able to wear them out, instead of in an updo


----------



## acapnleo (Mar 17, 2011)

- Last Friday's braidout...


  --MUCH Later (last Friday) after the style had lost its tightness...

--- Today about an hour ago... *wearing my green* It's looser than this morning...


----------



## divachyk (Mar 17, 2011)

This wig (LF Freetress JoJo) looks nice on the pictured model but not sure I like how it looks IRL on the yt vid model. Photos of wigs can sometimes be SO misleading as to what they really look like when on.

http://www.superbeautydepot.com/Freetress-Equal-Synthetic-Lace-Front-Wig-JoJo-p/sgwljoj.htm


----------



## divachyk (Mar 18, 2011)

Here's what I looked like a few days ago!


----------



## acapnleo (Mar 18, 2011)

Wore my bendini clip today. Its backwards  but I didn't wanna redo it... Failed twist out lol


----------



## Anastaja11 (Mar 18, 2011)

Just got my hair braided in the front and weaved in the back but I hate it the girl didn't leave enough hair out to braid in the front to cover the weave tracks. Ugh, I don't want to take it out and go back so I think I'll wear a headband for a month.


----------



## divachyk (Mar 18, 2011)

acapnleo said:


> Wore my bendini clip today. Its backwards  but I didn't wanna redo it... Failed twist out lol



Do u like the bendini clip? I picked up a few Conair hair clips from KMart today. Will post a pic a little later.

Sent from my DROIDX using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## JJamiah (Mar 18, 2011)

Hello Ladies I just came from my Sons Bridging over Ceremony, 
It was hot in that room, I am wearing Kay whew under her was HOT hot HOt!


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Mar 18, 2011)

JJamiah- Bridging over ceremony?


----------



## JJamiah (Mar 18, 2011)

@LilMissSunshine5

He is no longer a Cub Scout he is officially A Boy Scout and moving closer to his Eagle Scout which is like Honorable Military Status for boys 18 and under. It is great on your resume and College transcript or anything they want to do in life.


----------



## acapnleo (Mar 18, 2011)

divachyk said:


> Do u like the bendini clip? I picked up a few Conair hair clips from KMart today. Will post a pic a little later.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Long Hair Care Forum App



It's cool... I still need to practice with it more... I do like how its not too tight and holds my hair in place.


----------



## Lanea87 (Mar 19, 2011)

Since my relaxer I have been just doing a messy bun....After my exam I will wear it out, either str8 or curlformers. 
Using Aloe vera juice and sealing with hot six oil.

Sent from MyTouch 4G, using LHCF app.....


----------



## Lylddlebit (Mar 19, 2011)

Miryoku said:


> I know there are alot of people doing wigs, buns and weaves, but is there anybody who is doing updos in with twists or not to hide their hair? Just wondering.



I have been, although, this weekend I straightened my hair and plan on trimming tomorrow.  I have been saving my style pics for the reveal thread.  That way I upload them all at once.


----------



## NikkiQ (Mar 19, 2011)

I'm playing with the idea of getting crochet braids or kinky twists for the summer. Hmm...decisions decisions.


----------



## JJamiah (Mar 19, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> I'm playing with the idea of getting crochet braids or kinky twists for the summer. Hmm...decisions decisions.


 
That Sounds Awesome NikkiQ.

In class right now.

My cousin Braided my hair back up. I am a little troubled because it is loose and was from the start. I didn't think it would loosen up so bad, no growth just wear and tear, I am tempted after only one week to take these down. Will text yah. Won't be near a computer for the next 30 minutes to 1 hour. Lunch Break.


----------



## NikkiQ (Mar 19, 2011)

^^^They're loose?? Really?? Hmm that's not usually like her to do that. Are you in a beehive?


----------



## JJamiah (Mar 19, 2011)

NikkiQ yes I am up in a beehive. You know I like no other LOL
Sent pic!


----------



## AlliCat (Mar 19, 2011)

Wearing my sensationnel 7047 halfwig today


----------



## justicefighter1913 (Mar 19, 2011)

Hey ladies!! I haven't checked in in a while, but I'm currently weaved up and loving it!  I got tired of wearing the wigs because they weren't working out with my workout plan....so yea!


----------



## ms.tatiana (Mar 20, 2011)

Hello ,

I still have my weave in. I'm only 1 week in & I plan to keep it in for 4 weeks. Thats gives me enough time to think of other hair styles because I'm going to lay off braids & weaves. 

Today I'm washing & conditioning with Carson Soft Sheen Weave Care products.


----------



## acapnleo (Mar 20, 2011)

Bunned from yesterday... I need to get some more accessories, if this will be primary style til June... more earrings and stuff... 

I might be over my wigs... after finding some damage, I am a little turned off--and if so, that was a terrible waste of $$$$. Maybe, I will try to wear one tomorrow... I really wish I could find a safe way to wear them, without breakage.


----------



## BlessedRN prof (Mar 20, 2011)

Hi Ladies, 
I bunned most of week both wet and dry.  pony-tailed a couple days.  I plan to get french braids with curly hair weaved in in a french roll style this week, edges are slightly better but I noticed my right side in the back has some breakage     I plan to hit the regimen hard the next few weeks! Be Blessed!


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Mar 20, 2011)

I did a bantu knot out on my hair Friday and it turned out meh It fell quickly, so I got no pics  I was bored of my straight hair and trying to stretch my flat iron job as long as possible.  It is so limp & now needs to be washed  Two weeks is the longest I can go without washing bc it was getting grimy this last week ...I am now going to wash my hair & do 2 strand twists   I'll post pics when I finish it if it turns out ok


----------



## Janet' (Mar 20, 2011)

LilMissSunshine5!!!! Can't wait to see the pics!! I'm definitely still hiding my hair but I am going to do a length check in two weeks but of course I won't post any pics in this thread... How are y'all doing?


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Mar 21, 2011)

Morning Ladies,

I haven't been feeling well for the past month (which is why I haven't been checking in much).  Although I've been faithfully hiding my hair I haven't been taking the best care of it.  I'm almost certain that I have had a setback.  I can't be sure until I straighten it out though.

I think in order for me to progress further, I need to do a complete detox starting with what I'm eating.  Hopefully, I will start to feel better from head to toe.

I promise to check in more often too.


----------



## Drtondalia (Mar 22, 2011)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> Morning Ladies,
> 
> I haven't been feeling well for the past month (which is why I haven't been checking in much). Although I've been faithfully hiding my hair I haven't been taking the best care of it. I'm almost certain that I have had a setback. I can't be sure until I straighten it out though.
> 
> ...


 
You should try Noni Bioactive Beverage..PM me.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi Ladies,

Just checking in. Today's do is a WNG with two flat twists in the front. Still feeling iffy but just a tad better.

Drtondalia, I just sent you a pm.


----------



## Janet' (Mar 22, 2011)

Hope you feel better Ms CoCo37!


----------



## glamazon386 (Mar 22, 2011)

Still in my weave. A month has passed. Let's see if I can make it at least til the end of the semester.


----------



## chasturner84 (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm so excited that the weather has gotten warmer here in TN. I had been battling dry new growth for a while. I saturated my new growth in scurl yesterday and today it feels AMAZING! It's soooo soft and moisturized that I can't keep my hands out of it. Looks like it's time to stock up and hope for a growth spurt soon


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Mar 23, 2011)

Morning!

I am in puff mode today.  I'll see if I can post a pic of my latest.


----------



## danigurl18 (Mar 23, 2011)

I finally got around to washing and DC my hair


----------



## Taleah2009 (Mar 23, 2011)

still hiding.  i purchased outre tammy so thats what i am hiding under now


----------



## divachyk (Mar 23, 2011)

bunning bunning bunning.....I've bunned so much that work folk are starting their random nosiness again; inquiring how long is my hair; why don't I ever wear it down; blah.


----------



## winona (Mar 23, 2011)

I cut about 3inches off the back of my hair to get rid on my mullet I like that my hair seems thicker already.


----------



## JJamiah (Mar 23, 2011)

Wigging it up right now still. I am wearing Blair now. Just loving my BoB  

LADIES 3 months and change to gooooooooo....... 
Any verbal updates here?
I think mine is doing okay. nothing much going. I did trim it up and feel it will be beneficial in the end. 

I plan to Henna on April 3. I will be using the Jamila again  It isn't broke so I won't fix it. I won't be doing a seperate indigo this time. MY mixture is already mixed up I will take it out of my freezer the day before.  

I hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## Lanea87 (Mar 23, 2011)

I will be DC in a few with some left over DC from last week and I will be adding Giovanni and some Emergencee..... I am going to try to dust my hair sometimes this week or so.....

After my relaxer I have been doing good with M&S my hair daily, my hair feels so dang on good.


----------



## acapnleo (Mar 23, 2011)

Today's hair with Bendini Clip-- Still learning to use this thing... I couldn't get my bun to act right and this was the result of that final minute before you really need to get out of the mirror AND GET GOING!

Oh and BTW, this was a braid out fail, gone wrong... I didn't use any product and the definition was WEAK as a result.


----------



## prettyhair73 (Mar 23, 2011)

Got my hair flat-ironed today. It's really grown!! This pic doesn't do it justice, forgot to have my stylist take one. But the back is longer than it was before. All the natural oil potions and chignons are paying off!!


----------



## chasturner84 (Mar 24, 2011)

acapnleo said:


> Today's hair with Bendini Clip-- Still learning to use this thing... I couldn't get my bun to act right and this was the result of that final minute before you really need to get out of the mirror AND GET GOING!
> 
> Oh and BTW, this was a braid out fail, gone wrong... I didn't use any product and the definition was WEAK as a result.



Sooo pretty!


----------



## Rossy2010 (Mar 24, 2011)

acapnleo so very cute.

Im bunning and still hiding my hair


----------



## ms.blue (Mar 24, 2011)

I want to rip this weave straight outta my head.  Its truly annoying the s**t out of me and I noticed my edges have been pulled where I now see white bulbs at the beginning of my hairs. I just hate my install and it has been almost 3 weeks.


----------



## Janet' (Mar 24, 2011)

Ladies!!! Happy Thursday!!!! I'm still faithfully hiding my hair with my wash and go pony...Length check Monday...I'm nervous...


----------



## itsjusthair88 (Mar 24, 2011)

Hey ladies...my first check in (lol...that's sad) anyway, I am in Senegalese twists and have been for the past 4 weeks and I love it. I will keep these in for another week, take them out and let me hair rest with a light protein DC followed by a moisture DC, and then after that I will conquer the cain/cornrows!!!!! Once I conquer those it's on to a crochet install, which I will keep in (hopefully) the rest of April and into May.

So that's my plan for the next month. HHG ladies


----------



## prettyhair73 (Mar 24, 2011)

It's so exciting to see everyone progressing toward their goal!! I used to be a non-believer thinking my hair would never grow past my shoulders but I have proved myself wrong!! My hair is the longest it's EVER been now so after Sunday, I am going back up in my chignons!! 

Keep believing and keep the good treatments up!!


----------



## AlliCat (Mar 24, 2011)

Stayed home all day today (I love having thursdays off  ) so didn't mess with my hair too much. Moisturized and sealed, then put it up into a ponytail. No combing either...slowly but surely I'm reducing the amount of combing I do to my hair especially on non-wash days, low manip is key


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva (Mar 24, 2011)

ms.blue said:


> I want to rip this weave straight outta my head.  Its truly annoying the s**t out of me and I noticed my edges have been pulled where I now see white bulbs at the beginning of my hairs. I just hate my install and it has been almost 3 weeks.



ms.blue,
Have you been massaging the area with some sort of oil. I feel so sorry for you and your edges. Hopefully this won't be a setback.


----------



## danigurl18 (Mar 24, 2011)

Are we suppose to post progress pics at the end of the month?


----------



## JerriBlank (Mar 24, 2011)

I am so sick of extensions. I really want to try and meet all of my goals,extension free. I'm trying to learn to bun my natural hair. It looks like a mess so far, but I'm determined to get this right.


----------



## Lanea87 (Mar 24, 2011)

I straightened my hair this morning and bumped the ends and ended up putting my hair in a high pony cause I had to go to clinicals.....

Got pics but I dont know if its okay to post?!

Sent from MyTouch 4G, using LHCF app.....


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Mar 25, 2011)

Morning!

Did an oil rinse this morning with olive oil.  My hair is so soft!  It's back in a banana puff.  I tried taking pix but they're a little blurry.erplexed


----------



## Anastaja11 (Mar 25, 2011)

what happened???




ms.blue said:


> I want to rip this weave straight outta my head. Its truly annoying the s**t out of me and I noticed my edges have been pulled where I now see white bulbs at the beginning of my hairs. I just hate my install and it has been almost 3 weeks.


----------



## ms.blue (Mar 25, 2011)

Nasdaq_Diva said:


> ms.blue,
> Have you been massaging the area with some sort of oil. I feel so sorry for you and your edges. Hopefully this won't be a setback.



Nasdaq_Diva, I have been putting my megatek mixture all along the edges hoping I could save them.  Hopefully, this would prevent a setback.


----------



## ms.blue (Mar 25, 2011)

Anastaja11 said:


> what happened???


Anastaja, I told my friend not to braid or sew-in tight and normally she doesn't braid tight but this time I mentioned to her that my biggest fear is losing my edges and I guess she was trying to make that into reality b/c she braided my hair so tight and I kept telling her it was tight, then she proceeded to sew-in my hair tight as well telling me it would loosen up.  Since I was in a rush, I paid her then left but I had a huge headache from the sew-in and braids.  When I reached home, I had spray my braids with water to loosen some of the braids which it did except the edges especially the left side.  She did my closure twice but still messed it up and now its off center but luckily I can cover it.  Whey is it so hard to find someone who can do closures properly


----------



## Janet' (Mar 25, 2011)

ms.blue--I'm sorry!

Faithfully hiding my hair...ready for the length check Monday!


----------



## Anastaja11 (Mar 25, 2011)

ms.blue Aww I'm sooo sorry. That sucks just keep massaging the area with the megatek.
I'm not sure why its so hard to find a good closure/weavist that doesn't charge an arm and a leg especially in NY. I see some really nice stuff going on in ATL and Cali and I'm like why aren't these people here.

Anyways I hope it grows back before you do the take down. I myself am going to learn to do my own weaving and braiding I'm soo sick of depending on others and not likeing it cause I had something else in mind.




ms.blue said:


> @Anastaja, I told my friend not to braid or sew-in tight and normally she doesn't braid tight but this time I mentioned to her that my biggest fear is losing my edges and I guess she was trying to make that into reality b/c she braided my hair so tight and I kept telling her it was tight, then she proceeded to sew-in my hair tight as well telling me it would loosen up. Since I was in a rush, I paid her then left but I had a huge headache from the sew-in and braids. When I reached home, I had spray my braids with water to loosen some of the braids which it did except the edges especially the left side. She did my closure twice but still messed it up and now its off center but luckily I can cover it. Whey is it so hard to find someone who can do closures properly


----------



## Rossy2010 (Mar 25, 2011)

sorry ms.blue Im sure you will recover from this nightmare real soon HHJ


----------



## danigurl18 (Mar 27, 2011)

I washed, DC and blowdried my hair last night so I could do mini twists. Then I decided that I'm lazy so I just ended up doing 2 french braids.


----------



## Janet' (Mar 27, 2011)

danigurl18, I WISH I could french braid!!!


----------



## danigurl18 (Mar 27, 2011)

I learned by watching other people do it. It gets easier with practice. I can't really do it on other people's heads.


----------



## Janet' (Mar 27, 2011)

I need to start practicing again!


----------



## PrissyHippie (Mar 27, 2011)

Hola Ladies, I am still bunning. I am getting a touch-up today at 19 weeks post. ~>Protein, DC, Rolller Set ~> BUN WOOP WOOP


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva (Mar 27, 2011)

Ok, I'm confused..so can/can't we post pics of our hair? I see alot of folks posting pics and I want in too <pouts> So, are we free to post pics as long as the ends are covered? What are the stipulations?


----------



## s4pphir3 (Mar 27, 2011)

Ok don't yell at me but ....

I'm bowing out of this challenge the wig was driving me crazy I held out for 7 months of hiding but I just couldn't take it anymore I missed my hair 

Anyway I wish you ladies the best I'll be lurking around checking for progress pics


----------



## prettyhair73 (Mar 27, 2011)

I let my hair down for a few days but I am co-washing in the morning and back to the protective styles. I am excited that I gained so much length but now that I know I can do it, I will be continuing my regimens!!


----------



## JJamiah (Mar 27, 2011)

Ahhh Just got finished doing my laundry (well my kids laundry) I am off to slumber land.

I am still up in braids with a week to go, I will Henna Next week and use my Dudley's Hair Rebuilder before hand. Last time I used APhogee 2 minute before and it came out lovely. I am mixng my Indigo this time. Hope to avoid any dryness.  Will DC overnight with Silk Elements.  Most Likely I'll rock my Vera wig. Hope everyone is doing well. Good Night


----------



## acapnleo (Mar 28, 2011)

bunning still... Purchased Ors Moisturizer for DD and I and we are looking for cute hair accessories... I always seemed to see them, when I wasn't interested in buying, now, I can't find them!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Mar 28, 2011)

Nasdaq_Diva said:


> Ok, I'm confused..so can/can't we post pics of our hair? I see alot of folks posting pics and I want in too <pouts> So, are we free to post pics as long as the ends are covered? What are the stipulations?


 
Nasdaq_Diva, it's okay to post pics of your hair as long as you're not showing your true length.  For instance, if you do a rollerset, a wash n' go, or a braidout, it's fine to post pics.  As long as it's not straight or showing your true length.

Does that make sense?


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Mar 28, 2011)

This morning I mixed up a little concoction of Cantu Shea Butter Leave in, olive oil, coconut oil, and water in a spray bottle.  My hair seems to like it.  I'll try to post pix in a few minutes.


----------



## ms.tatiana (Mar 29, 2011)

My hair is still in a full back weave with braids in the front. 

It's late night & because I forgot to wash my hair Friday I'm washing right now. I was only going to keep my hair up like this for 4 weeks, but I might keep it in for 5 or 6. I finally got my hair dryer in the mail, so I'm going to go under the dryer tonight.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Mar 29, 2011)

Morning!  I have some curly fro action going on this morning.  I am constantly amazed at how much shrinkage I have.  My hair really loves this concoction I mixed up!  It's a little blurry, but here is a pic:


----------



## NikkiQ (Mar 29, 2011)

I can't wait til my hair is like that!!! Ms_CoCo37


----------



## gvin89 (Mar 29, 2011)

Still in braids....


----------



## Janet' (Mar 29, 2011)

Did a length check yesterday...let's just say that I was less than enthused...But, the good news it that there is still two more months to put a dent in hair game!!!! Currently wearing my hair in a ponytail...so I'm hiding the length!


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Mar 29, 2011)

acapnleo said:


> bunning still... Purchased Ors Moisturizer for DD and I and *we are looking for cute hair accessories... I always seemed to see them, when I wasn't interested in buying, now, I can't find them!*



You should check out Target. Their hair accessories section seems to have expanded in the last year. I also suggest you check out Forever 21 if you have one in your area


----------



## Janet' (Mar 29, 2011)

Forever in Bloom said:


> You should check out Target. Their hair accessories section seems to have expanded in the last year. I also suggest you check out Forever 21 if you have one in your area



I LOVE Forever 21!!!! And yes, they do have a cute hair accessory section!


----------



## KurlyNinja (Mar 29, 2011)

So... I BC'd. which unless a serious miracle happens i'm not making it to APL in june. I dont want to leave this challenge, but I'm also stopping the consistent wig wearing as well because I want to enjoy my natural hair. lol. I will come back in June though with an after pic although i dont expect anything drastic to be shown length wise.


----------



## BlessedRN prof (Mar 29, 2011)

Hi Everyone,
Got my sew in today, french braids in front.  I can count the times I've had braids on one hand so.... now I remember why oooouch!!!  Sorry about the finger shot it was the pain affecting my skills.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Mar 29, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> I can't wait til my hair is like that!!! Ms_CoCo37



NikkiQ, you'll be there before you know it! Speaking of which, did you ever post pix of your BC? You know I wanna see.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Mar 29, 2011)

BlessedRN prof,

Your hair turned out nice! Make sure you baby those edges and keep them moisturized.


----------



## NikkiQ (Mar 29, 2011)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> @NikkiQ, you'll be there before you know it! Speaking of which, did you ever post pix of your BC? You know I wanna see.


 
Oh yeah. I made a whole thread about it!

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=529583


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Mar 30, 2011)

I got micros put in on Saturday & the experience was awful...NEVER AGAIN will I go to an African braiding shop  My head is still tender SMH I forgot I was tenderheaded, but I don't think it would have made a difference with these sadistic chicks! I truly felt like they were pulling my hair out of my scalp   I almost started bawling bc I was in so much pain  I really hope my edges aren't damaged from this  On top of everything, I don't even know if I really even like the braids that much  I will be rocking them at least until June, so I'll make the best of it! I'll post pics when I charge my camera battery & actually take some


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Mar 30, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> Oh yeah. I made a whole thread about it!
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=529583


 
I love it!  And you still have a head full of hair.  I can't wait to see your progress by the time the wedding rolls around.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Mar 30, 2011)

LilMissSunshine5 said:


> I got micros put in on Saturday & the experience was awful...NEVER AGAIN will I go to an African braiding shop  My head is still tender SMH I forgot I was tenderheaded, but I don't think it would have made a difference with these sadistic chicks! I truly felt like they were pulling my hair out of my scalp  I almost started bawling bc I was in so much pain  I really hope my edges aren't damaged from this  On top of everything, I don't even know if I really even like the braids that much  I will be rocking them at least until June, so I'll make the best of it! I'll post pics when I charge my camera battery & actually take some


 
Awww LilMissSunshine, I'm sorry you had a bad experience at the African braid shop.  That's one of the reasons I steer clear of them.  The ones that I have gone to in past were very heavy handed, and they braid too tight.  Now I let one person braid my hair, and she's very gently.

As a matter of fact, I need to contact her and let her know I'm ready for braids again.


----------



## JJamiah (Mar 30, 2011)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> Awww @LilMissSunshine, I'm sorry you had a bad experience at the African braid shop. That's one of the reasons I steer clear of them. The ones that I have gone to in past were very heavy handed, and they braid too tight. Now I let one person braid my hair, and she's very gently.
> 
> As a matter of fact, I need to contact her and let her know I'm ready for braids again.


 
I hope you get the braids after you baby your hair a bit.  Neglect and then getting braids is a setup for disaster.


----------



## Janet' (Mar 30, 2011)

LilMissSunshine    YEEAARRSSS ago, I had a horrible one-time experience with microbraids too!!! I am so sorry that this happened to you. As everyone above said, nows the time to baby those edges and make the most of it!


----------



## JJamiah (Mar 30, 2011)

LilMissSunshine5 said:


> I got micros put in on Saturday & the experience was awful...NEVER AGAIN will I go to an African braiding shop  My head is still tender SMH I forgot I was tenderheaded, but I don't think it would have made a difference with these sadistic chicks! I truly felt like they were pulling my hair out of my scalp  I almost started bawling bc I was in so much pain  I really hope my edges aren't damaged from this  On top of everything, I don't even know if I really even like the braids that much  I will be rocking them at least until June, so I'll make the best of it! I'll post pics when I charge my camera battery & actually take some


 
 

You know you should have let them tight up your head like that. Awwwww. Big hugs though. So sorry this happened to you.


----------



## NikkiQ (Mar 30, 2011)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> I love it! And you still have a head full of hair. I can't wait to see your progress by the time the wedding rolls around.


 
It's grown quite a bit since that day. I'm so happy to see it every day. So much healthier now than when I was relaxed. I can't wait to check my progress in June


----------



## BlessedRN prof (Mar 30, 2011)

thanks Ms CoCo37 I will definitely work on the edges I asked the braider to go easy on the edges (HA!) My edges are already thin from lupus alopecia.  HHG


----------



## BlessedRN prof (Mar 30, 2011)

I feel your pain *LilMissSunshine5,l*iterally!
I stopped at walgreens after my sew-in and bought the aloe vera gel which does help.  Thought about crushing some aspirin and ,making a paste out of it to apply on my edges.  Hang in there.


----------



## JJamiah (Mar 30, 2011)

BlessedRN prof have you tried going to the dermatologist to get the cortizone shots for your edges.

My sister has Lupus as well (Both Types  ) and she has this issue. SHe kept getting them and cut off all her hair. Realized it didn't stop it. She started to get the shots and while annoying they work. She is now growing her hair back to MBL.


----------



## Janet' (Mar 30, 2011)

Even though I did the length check, I'm still Hiding My Hair!

Excuse the face!

ETA: That's a hair fork, btw...


----------



## chasturner84 (Mar 30, 2011)

Janet' said:


> Even though I did the length check, I'm still Hiding My Hair!
> 
> Excuse the face!
> 
> ETA: That's a hair fork, btw...


 
Hmmm @ Janet'....how did that length check go? I'm itching to do one this weekend.


----------



## Janet' (Mar 30, 2011)

chasturner84 Check out this thread: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=495060&page=39

Post #776, I think...I explain everything...


----------



## chasturner84 (Mar 30, 2011)

Janet' said:


> @chasturner84 Check out this thread: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=495060&page=39
> 
> Post #776, I think...I explain everything...


 
I love all of the different colors in your hair!!


----------



## ms.tatiana (Mar 30, 2011)

LilMissSunshine5 

I hate to hear about your brading experience with mircos  it sucks when you get your hair done and then your whole head hurts!! I just hope you don't take them out you know, because thats just a waste of good money sent lol. I hope this doesn't cause you any damage either.

Take care...


----------



## Lanea87 (Mar 30, 2011)

I cowashed last night, back to the bunning....


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Mar 30, 2011)

Hello ladies,  I'm still in this challenge. I've been hiding my hair consistently in buns (and ponytails when I'm feeling bored).  I'm currently 7 weeks post and I plan to stretch until the end of this challenge.  

HHG!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Mar 31, 2011)

Morning!  Nothing exciting and new to report.  Just wanted to check in.

IntheMix08, good to "see" you.


----------



## Janet' (Mar 31, 2011)

@Ms CoCo37 Morning to you!!! Happy Thursday Ladies!!


----------



## Rossy2010 (Mar 31, 2011)

Hallo ladies, Im still PSing my hair protecting those ends  Im currently 2.5 weeks post relaxer. Im sporting a side bun today. HHJ to ya'll


----------



## mscocopuff (Mar 31, 2011)

Here is the new style.  Hopefully I can hold it up for at least a month.


----------



## danigurl18 (Mar 31, 2011)

^^^ I love it!


----------



## acapnleo (Mar 31, 2011)

Did a strange style today. I had two braids and put them on the foam curl rods and slept on it. This morning, I took it down, but my roots are straighter than the rest, so I used my "OLD SCHOOL" waver... and waved up the hair that was straight.... I didn't wave my whole head, just about a block of hair for each section for uniformity, while the bottoms were the curly braid out look  really strange, but, i liked it. My style has fallen alot... but I guess its still considered hiding 

Oh and I purchased a big thing of AUSSIE SMOOTH and have been using that as a moisturizer....


----------



## brg240 (Mar 31, 2011)

still hiding my hair in buns.
ladies i found split ends and my hair is breaking in the front. like some of it is only a couple inches and i don't know why.  and my hair keeps drying out and baggying leaves it to wet.


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Mar 31, 2011)

Ms_CoCo37


----------



## Janet' (Mar 31, 2011)

catrina8211 It looks so natural!!


----------



## mscocopuff (Apr 1, 2011)

Janet' said:


> @catrina8211 It looks so natural!!


 
Thanks!  I did it myself yesterday!! Absolutely love the length! Not too much, not too little!


----------



## CCalvin2011 (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm 100% definately in!!


----------



## prettyhair73 (Apr 1, 2011)

I just applied my Shea butter, coconut, Grapeseed and safflower oil mix to my hair and ends...I am soooo gonna grow another 3-4 inches by June.


----------



## hairedity (Apr 2, 2011)

catrina8211 said:


> Thanks! I did it myself yesterday!! Absolutely love the length! Not too much, not too little!


 
catrina8211 you hair looks great. Is this a sew in and if so what kind of hair is it? How much of your hair is left out? As other's mentioned, it looks so natural!


----------



## Lylddlebit (Apr 2, 2011)

I put braids in...but my computer was wiped and I am having some trouble restoring all my files using time machine.


----------



## danigurl18 (Apr 3, 2011)

I did my hair in tiny single braids last night and they look like I've had them in for like 2 weeks! The roots are so fuzzy! I'm taking them out later tonight


----------



## greenbees (Apr 3, 2011)

I'm wigging like crazy and I love it!! 


Sent from my iPod touch using LHCF


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Apr 3, 2011)

Just poppin' in to say that I  my crochet braids. I have had them in for 17 days thus far. Only 73 days more to go


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Apr 4, 2011)

Forever in Bloom- I loved crochet braids when I had them too  But you are a soldier for keeping an install for 3 months...I only made it 5 or 6 weeks


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Apr 4, 2011)

LilMissSunshine5 said:


> Forever in Bloom- I loved crochet braids when I had them too  But you are a soldier for keeping an install for 3 months...I only made it 5 or 6 weeks



@ LilMissSunshine5

I kept them in for 3 weeks this time last year, but I hated the style of the crochet braids. Before I got them I had had a weave in for 3 months (and one before that for 2 months), so I didn't really think I was ready to go back into hiding. 

Three months seems to be the magic number for me. My hair doesn't loc easily; (this I found out when I had yarn braids in my first year of being natural) the shed hairs simply fall out, but I still take my time in detangling prior to letting any water touch my hair. I would never go longer - that would be hair suicide 

Wish me luck!


----------



## mscocopuff (Apr 4, 2011)

hairedity said:


> @catrina8211 you hair looks great. Is this a sew in and if so what kind of hair is it? How much of your hair is left out? As other's mentioned, it looks so natural!


 
Thanks!!  It is a sew in. I braided my hair down into a u shape (very small). A net was sewn over that, and then the tracks.  It is Outre Velvet, straight.  I have #4 on the bottom and #1b and 2 mixed on top. 

I try to do what I can!  Thank you!


----------



## Taleah2009 (Apr 5, 2011)

hey ladies.. still hiding under my half wig tammy. i loved her so much, i got a new one.  i kept the other one for two weeks and it started to act real synthethic. i figure i will rotate to a new one every two weeks for the rest of the month.

i am sooo hoping to make APL by the end of this challenge.


----------



## Drtondalia (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi Ladies!

I am still hiding my hair. This week it's under my new LF Sensationall Jasmine.
She is so long, waist length at the longest point (shaped like a V in the back).

I love her because it's giving me practice for what my own hair will be like when I get to WL which is my ultimate goal. :crossfingers:
I know my co-workers think I'm crazy because everytime my style changes it keeps getting longer and longer. 

Sunday I took out my braids, pre-pooed with my blend of oils, washed my hair with Giovanni organic something or another (I won't use this again because it felt like it stripped my hair and made it feel hard), then followed up with a 6 hour DC. 

I did a light flatiron on my hair to make it easier to braid and I think I'm at a little past shoulder length!!!!

I'm so happy because now I can see for sure that all the work I'm putting in is really paying off!!!


----------



## curlcomplexity (Apr 5, 2011)

Hello!  

is it too late to join this challenge?  I've been hiding my hair in braids for awhile and I wanted to try to stretch this relaxer out a little more...


----------



## ms.tatiana (Apr 5, 2011)

Nothing new over here ... 

I'm still in my weave, I was thinking about getting the Yasmine half wig, because I just like the way it looks. I'll probably only going to keep this weave in for 4 weeks, I love it, but I want a new look, PLUS I want to try a deep condition with my new hair dryer   !


----------



## AlliCat (Apr 5, 2011)

ms.tatiana said:


> Nothing new over here ...
> 
> I'm still in my weave, I was thinking about getting the Yasmine half wig, because I just like the way it looks. I'll probably only going to keep this weave in for 4 weeks, I love it, but I want a new look, PLUS I want to try a deep condition with my new hair dryer   !



Um ms.tatiana why on earth are you waiting to try out Yasmine? did you not see Ateya's tutorial on how to do a wig over a weave


----------



## AlliCat (Apr 5, 2011)

Still hiding my hair with braid-out buns <3 I actually really like putting my hair up lately. The key is that the bun has to be textured and fluffy


----------



## ms.tatiana (Apr 5, 2011)

AlliCat 

Hahahahahaha    

I wouldn't suggest that hair style to anyone!


----------



## divachyk (Apr 6, 2011)

Just saying HELLO to all. It's been a minute.


----------



## chasturner84 (Apr 6, 2011)

qtslim83 said:


> Hello!
> 
> is it too late to join this challenge? I've been hiding my hair in braids for awhile and I wanted to try to stretch this relaxer out a little more...


 
qtslim83

Welcome to the challenge!


----------



## acapnleo (Apr 6, 2011)

I need to relax, but I don't feel like it and furthermore, I am trying to stretch til June... not sure I will make it, the newgrowth is becoming more difficult. I am not sure where the difficulty is coming from, but I noticed it yesterday and today...


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Apr 7, 2011)

^^^Difficult hair is the in thing right now...didn't you know?  But seriously, hang in there! Do what you need to do, maybe a stretch isn't in the cards for you right now...ain't no shame in that  Just letting you know you are not alone in feeling this way! I don't feel like fighting with my hair right now  Hence the micros


----------



## Lanea87 (Apr 7, 2011)

I just cowashed my hair using HE LTR, doing good!
I wanna do something to my hair but IDK, imma see if my mom wanna put some curlformers in my hair this weekend..... after doing a henna!


----------



## divachyk (Apr 8, 2011)

hey ladies, that is all!


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Apr 8, 2011)

I'm really late, but I'm doing this from now on. My hair is not safe in a wash n go. I am so over being super focused on parting my twists. I am now using the finger method.  I am going to start focusing on protective styles from now on. My hair is really starting to grow now, even though shrinkage makes it impossible to tell.


----------



## ms.tatiana (Apr 8, 2011)

Finally... my weave as been up from 3/11 until 4/8 : Its time to come down

I believe I will be using my clarifying shampoo, for the first time tonight once I take everything down and I have the mane n tail detangler thanks to AlliCat  so this should be a smooth process. I'll deep condition tomorrow with my dryer    , then get my hair braided and see how my new Yasmine half wig works out.

Be back in a feww days to post pictures......


----------



## curlcomplexity (Apr 9, 2011)

I just finished taking the twists out of my hair....Im so discouraged right now SMH 

Maybe I'll feel better when I wash and DC.

I'm planning on doing a sew after about a week or two so Ill need a style until then.  Would a pinned up bantu/braidout count?


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Apr 9, 2011)

qtslim83- Why are you discouraged? erplexed


----------



## winona (Apr 9, 2011)

Dang it has been too long since I updated.  Anywho, I have been keeping my hair bunned up with a banana clip and chignon net(humongous looking buns) from sallys


----------



## BlessedRN prof (Apr 9, 2011)

JJamiah,
I'm sorry i didn't see your question when I posted last, I haven't been to a derm yet.  I haven't been able to get off the oral prednisone since Dec 09 so I am unsure if I can have the shots on top of that.  But I will check it out!  Hope your sister is doing well!


----------



## BlessedRN prof (Apr 9, 2011)

Forgot to mention I'm back to bunning etc.  The braids were too tight and pulling my edges out.  Money wasted...lesson learned


----------



## acapnleo (Apr 9, 2011)

still bunning... I considered relaxing this weekend, until i had to go and compromise my scalp! It was itching so bad... but I am sure that was exaggerated due to the fact that I MUST not scratch prior to relaxing  So now, I can't do it this weekend... maybe next weekend, because the 2 textures are becoming more of a challenge.

I am still looking for a good butter to buy for my hair... tried Shea and it wasn't for me 
Think I may try to find Cowboy Magic... that may allow me to stretch til June if its as good as the reviews I have read.


----------



## prettyhair73 (Apr 9, 2011)

I need to wash my hair but I'm too tired to do it tonight. I might tomorrow...My hair is like this most days:


----------



## AlliCat (Apr 9, 2011)

My hair is in 4 braids, pinned up. I'll leave it like this until monday


----------



## Taleah2009 (Apr 11, 2011)

hey ladies.. i did some two strand twists to hide my hair.  i guess its not really hiding the lenght. the ends are curled up, does that count?? lol just kidding, i will twist them up to a bun when they get a little older. i plan to keep these in for two weeks.


----------



## divachyk (Apr 11, 2011)

Today in siggy as I'm too lazy to upload it to photobucket and post a link.


----------



## glamazon386 (Apr 11, 2011)

Still in my weave. 5 more weeks to go.


----------



## ms.tatiana (Apr 11, 2011)

I had on my Yasmin today and it was an epic fail.

I don't know why but it seems to not fit around my whole head and I woke up late and was super sick so I really didn't have time to play with it.... I guess I'll have better luck next time with it, watch some more youtube videos on it ugh!!!


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Apr 12, 2011)

So... I decided that I am going to take these crochet braids out on Sunday (1 month of having them in), detangle, 'poo, deep condition, airdry, and cornrow my hair again. I will put the same ones back in.

Why?

Either I am crazy lookor I didn't braid as tight as I thought, but my new growth is getting way out of control.

I have had to re-purchase 2 additional packs of the same crochet braid hair to fill in the "empty" areas so this style wouldn't look so old. From the looks of it, I'm going to need to purchase 2 more  Good thing the company I buy them from is in Chattanooga because they ship them the same day I order and I receive them the next  

I cornrowed my hair on the 17th, put the crochet braids in on the 18th, and took this pic on the 19th.







Three weeks later






I'll know for sure when I take them out on Sunday. I measured my hair at 11-12 inches around this area before putting the braids in. I do not believe my hair has grown this fast, but the important thing is to re-do the whole style. It's kinda funky looking right about now  especially these edges. I am NOT going to show them. You would only cyber laugh at me.


----------



## JJamiah (Apr 12, 2011)

GUess what Ladies.... DRUM ROLL

After 9 and a half months A sister GOT HER RELAXER :woohoo: :woohoo: :woohoo:

I also got a cut. So I am no longer past waist. I am MBL, which is fine with me. I have a nice cut and can't wait to post some pics.


----------



## divachyk (Apr 12, 2011)

CONGRATS  JJamiah. POST PICS POST PICS.


----------



## JJamiah (Apr 12, 2011)

divachyk said:


> CONGRATS  @JJamiah. POST PICS POST PICS.


 
divachyk Thanks so much. I am ubber excited 
I have it wrapped in large bobby pins right now. Will do when I take it down. I think for tonight concert for my boys I will smack a wig on top of my plastic cap, I don't want to wear it out in the wet weather.


----------



## Janet' (Apr 12, 2011)

JJamiah  Now you know your POST is WORTHLESS without pictures!!!! Me Want Pics!!!!


----------



## JJamiah (Apr 12, 2011)

divachyk said:


> CONGRATS  @JJamiah. POST PICS POST PICS.


 
divachyk your new siggy Bun is beautiful. Nice Clip. One day I will get one LOL.


----------



## ojemba (Apr 12, 2011)

Congrats on your relaxer and cut. Did you self-relax? I'm looking foward to seeing your pics.




JJamiah said:


> GUess what Ladies.... DRUM ROLL
> 
> After 9 and a half months A sister GOT HER RELAXER :woohoo: :woohoo: :woohoo:
> 
> I also got a cut. So I am no longer past waist. I am MBL, which is fine with me. I have a nice cut and can't wait to post some pics.


----------



## ms.blue (Apr 12, 2011)

No big news for me...still in this weave.  I can't wait to remove this install and just rock wigs so my hair can breathe or at least exposed to some air.  I'm even want to light flatiron my hair to see some progress but I'll wait.


----------



## JJamiah (Apr 12, 2011)

ojemba said:


> Congrats on your relaxer and cut. Did you self-relax? I'm looking foward to seeing your pics.


 
No I went to the salon.


----------



## ojemba (Apr 12, 2011)

I w/con last night - weeeewww my ng is kicking my butt. I'm scheduled for an install on Friday. I'm hoping that takes me up until end of May, then I'll get some medium singles with extensions for 4 weeks then viola!!!!! End of June will be here and i'll be ready to reveal. 

The time is going by so fast, but I'm soooo eager to see my progress. My ultimate goal is to stretch until Dec but I'll play it week by week. I know the earliest I will be relaxing is September.


----------



## Divafied3 (Apr 12, 2011)

Still using buns, low mini!


----------



## Rossy2010 (Apr 12, 2011)

Congrats JJamiah  cant wait to see the pics


----------



## JJamiah (Apr 13, 2011)

Hello Ladies I am so happy to show my new cut  Yay! So what do you ladies think??


----------



## NikkiQ (Apr 13, 2011)

^^^   

And this is why you're my hair guru! Absolutely gorgeous JJ.


----------



## JJamiah (Apr 13, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> ^^^
> 
> And this is why you're my hair guru! Absolutely gorgeous JJ.


 
NikkiQ thanks so much


----------



## NikkiQ (Apr 13, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> @NikkiQ thanks so much


 I even show your hair off to my friends and my mom! They think I'm a little crazy, but once they saw your hair...they understood why lol


----------



## ms.tatiana (Apr 13, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> Hello Ladies I am so happy to show my new cut  Yay! So what do you ladies think??


 

Your hair looks lovely


----------



## Rossy2010 (Apr 13, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> Hello Ladies I am so happy to show my new cut  Yay! So what do you ladies think??


 
Gorgeous!!! absolutely beautiful and looks very healthy.


----------



## divachyk (Apr 13, 2011)

JJamiah....gorgeous...simply gorgeous.

Sent from my DROIDX using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## acapnleo (Apr 15, 2011)

Tried that Shea Moisture stuff (curl enhancing smoothie) for setting my hair in braids and on foam rods for a braid out tomorrow... We'll see how it turns out...


----------



## JJamiah (Apr 15, 2011)

I am currently wrapped under my Black Knotted Head Wrap, I like it 
and if the wind suddenly blows it off  
My hair is done nicely underneath 

It's like the don't wear holey underwear you don't know what might happen idea. LOL


----------



## NikkiQ (Apr 15, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> I am currently wrapped under my Black Knotted Head Wrap, I like it
> and if the wind suddenly blows it off
> My hair is done nicely underneath
> 
> It's like the don't wear holey underwear you don't know what might happen idea. LOL



Lmao holey undies

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## Janet' (Apr 15, 2011)

Hey Y'all!!!!   Still faithfully hiding my hair!! JJamiah you are a trip!


----------



## JJamiah (Apr 15, 2011)

Janet' HEy ms. Lady. How are you doing  

I went today to get me another couple of head wraps. Nope, didn't have any.

They had a Snood for your buns or ponys, I bought a Snood, a pony tail bun holder, and a jaw clip.

I will be wearing my hair out (well in a Bun) for a while or under my headwrap. Just won't be in a wig until June or July. :wow:

I know. LOL

I am just wanting to baby my hair and play with my hair. I will most likely get a few rollersets until then. Maybe every other week.


----------



## Janet' (Apr 15, 2011)

JJamiah- I am fine...back on the grind- Spring Break is over, lol! Honestly, your hair looks so good, I understand why you want to play with it for a while!


----------



## divachyk (Apr 15, 2011)

JJamiah - teach me how to rock a snood.


----------



## AlliCat (Apr 15, 2011)

wore my hair in a bun today...I've been ditching the halfwigs for a while


----------



## JJamiah (Apr 15, 2011)

divachyk said:


> @JJamiah - teach me how to rock a snood.


 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LKLZUNQOE4A&feature=player_embedded

I don't know why I have always been in to covering my hair for as long as I can remember (maybe a past life reason)

I cover my hair with Pony tails (even though my hair is way longer)
With Wigs, with scarves, with knotted head wraps, with other adornments.

I just feel more comfortable with a covering on my head of some sort. It's really weird. I don't know why. I feel nice wearing it out sometimes. (once or twice a year)  go figure. one of those moments.


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Apr 15, 2011)

JJamiah- the hair is gorgeous! Wow! You are my hair idol!

acapnleo- please let me know how the Shea Moisture Curl Smoothie turns out...I bought some last week in preparation for my upcoming BC!

janet-  You get off Spring Break & my semester is just now wrapping up  I am going to start posting again now that life is calming down


----------



## danigurl18 (Apr 15, 2011)

I have my hair in a side bun and I've been putting different flowers in it to make it fun


----------



## acapnleo (Apr 15, 2011)

LilMissSunshine5 said:


> @JJamiah- the hair is gorgeous! Wow! You are my hair idol!
> 
> @acapnleo- please let me know how the Shea Moisture Curl Smoothie turns out...I bought some last week in preparation for my upcoming BC!



@LilMissSunshine5 Hey! 

I did take a couple of pics after I hopped into my car  Funny, how alot of my pics happen there 

Take a peek 


(removed)

The product is cool... kinda reminds me of Cantu Shea Butter, in terms of consistency. The smell is kinda sweet too... Anyway, I think I like this stuff... and I really think its a great tool for transitioning as it woke up my new growth, in a nice way. 

It isn't slippy and didn't seem overly moisturizing, but the finished product is soft and moisturized???  I didn't use it on freshly washed hair (so it was not product free) and I didn't use on damp hair.  So my experience could be enhanced on fresh washed hair and if I maybe use as a wash n go. I also want to try the "milk" one.


----------



## chasturner84 (Apr 16, 2011)

If I were on my regular relaxer schedule, this would have been my weekend to relax:16 weeks post. I can't believe that I'm still stretching with no major problems *knocks on wood*, usually around this time I'm losing my mind over my detangling sessions and lack cute hairstyles. I plan to stretch until the end of this challenge just to prove to myself that I CAN stretch for 6 months. What is really surprising to me is that I haven't use heat AT ALL!  

I will be hiding my hair by getting single braids like Solange, but not down to my knees, the last weekend of the month and when I take them out, I will wait a week or two and then relax. I hope to have a nice surprise (BSL) then. Ok, enough rambling. HHG!


----------



## Janet' (Apr 16, 2011)

danigurl18 said:


> I have my hair in a side bun and I've been putting different flowers in it to make it fun



Any pics?


----------



## Lanea87 (Apr 17, 2011)

Well I did get my henna and curlformers done to my hair and I am feeling so much better with my hair...Nxt thing I gotta do is get my hair dusted so I can stay on top of the game.


----------



## danigurl18 (Apr 17, 2011)

No I didn't take any pictures Janet'


----------



## NikkiQ (Apr 17, 2011)

^^^^Boo on you young lady! You know we like pictures!


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Apr 18, 2011)

I spent Saturday night and Sunday morning taking out my crochet braids, and then removing my cornrows. Actually, removing the crochet braids only took about 1.5 hours. I had a total of 7 packs of curly microbraid hair in. 

I took my time removing the weave thread (used this to sew the ends of my cornrows up so they wouldn't be visible at the nape) and shed hairs.

The detangling part was a little too easy. After finger detangling, I put my hair in 16 sections using my fingers only. I then applied a generous amount of Trader Joe's Nourish Spa Conditioner - massaging it gently onto my dry ends.

I then used my Denman brush to _gently_ tap the tangles out. I don't plan on using my Tangle Teezer for a while. The teeth have slanted at a weird angle, and I'm not sure yet how that will impact the condition of my hair.

After removing more shed hair, I finished by hopping in the shower and rinsing my hair out. There were no tangles, matting, nada... all because I detangled instead of rushing through and washing.

I used Curl Junkie's Cleansing Conditioner (I didn't want to use shampoo since my hair - and ends - were so dry!) to cleanse my hair,rinsed, applied Yes To Carrots Moisturizing Conditioner for 2 minutes, rinsed, then sat under the steamer with Joico Moisture Recovery Balm for 1 hour. 

I rinsed with cold water afterwards and followed up with an ACV rinse.

I used Oyin Hair Dew on all the sections and re-twisted quickly so that I could get my hair dry before bed.

I will be cornrowing on Monday and putting a new style of crochet braids back in.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Apr 18, 2011)

Morning!  Yesterday I did a henna treatment followed by Alter Ego and my beloved steamer.  My hair feels great this morning.  I'm going to need a good trim though.


----------



## danigurl18 (Apr 18, 2011)

So I'm wearing my hair in a puff bun today so I took some pics for you lovely ladies


----------



## JJamiah (Apr 18, 2011)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> Morning! Yesterday I did a henna treatment followed by Alter Ego and my beloved steamer. My hair feels great this morning.  I'm going to need a good trim though.


 
 the PRESSES  ::waytogo:: OMG you did what when who how and where!!!!!???????????????????????????????????????????????


:woohoo: about time miss lady!

@Ms_CoCo37


----------



## acapnleo (Apr 19, 2011)

that's it!!!! I plan to relax this weekend... like Friday! My scalp itches, like crazy... I am shedding and I don't want to have any set backs. The final straw was the little knot I found today


----------



## justicefighter1913 (Apr 19, 2011)

Boy, oh boy.  It's been a minute since I've commented in this thread, but I'm still hanging in their ladies.  I'm doing better than I thought that I would.  I'm out of a sew in and back under a wig.  It's getting hot in this part of TX, but I'm going to grin and bare it for a little while longer.


----------



## justicefighter1913 (Apr 19, 2011)

JJamiah: okay, so I took a little break from LHCF for a while..... where in the world did all of that hair come from????!!!!  Looking good and growing like a weed.  I think sometimes I forget that you're hair is uber thick and long b/c you're always under the wigs.  Congrats on your progress and your diligence!!!  I tell you, you and LadyPanolo (sp?) are my "hiding yo hair" inspirations.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Apr 19, 2011)

Morning!  Nothing new to report.  I'm sporting a messy updo. That is all.


----------



## beauti (Apr 19, 2011)

acapnleo said:


> that's it!!!! I plan to relax this weekend... like Friday! My scalp itches, like crazy... I am shedding and I don't want to have any set backs. The final straw was the little knot I found today


 

*yikes! how many weeks post are you?? have you been detangling at least once a week? is it shedding or breakage? hope we can help you out!*


----------



## beauti (Apr 19, 2011)

*i'm updating after like a decade  dont worry, got tons of pics to redeeme myself!  *
*i've been wearing half wigs since the beginning of this thread:*


 *_poofed!*_


----------



## JJamiah (Apr 19, 2011)

beauti You have some beautiful Lips and eyes. They are so stand out exotic to me. Can I borrow them.  nah that wouldn't go back on to nice LOL.

I love your half wigs they are too cute. I am going to be half wigging it more in November when my Band of buying Wigs are lifted


----------



## beauti (Apr 19, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> @beauti You have some beautiful Lips and eyes. They are so stand out exotic to me. Can I borrow them.  nah that wouldn't go back on to nice LOL.
> 
> I love your half wigs they are too cute. I am going to be half wigging it more in November when my Band of buying Wigs are lifted


 *wow thanks for the compliment!  these eyes always get me into trouble come get them! *

*and i hear you about banning yourself from buying half wigs cause its addicting! i have like 3 i bought on impulse and dont even wear! *


----------



## ms.blue (Apr 20, 2011)

Finally removed my weave which I had in for almost 6 weeks.
THE GOOD: 
-I liked the type of hair being used
-All of my hair was covered so no heat was used.
-My hair grew prety well for six weeks.
-Garlic pills really helped w/ the shedding
THE BAD:
-The braided base was horrible (cornrowed straight back and the ends were braided unto each other at the nape which did not lay flat at all)
-Some of the weft hair was sewed down on a couple of strands instead of my braids which caused a lot of stress on my scalp.  My hairline is noticeable thinner.
-I ended up cutting about 1- 1.5" off the braided end on my left side (my naturally shorter side) by accident due to faulty placement of the braided weftt hair.  I don't plan cutting the rest of my hair b/c it is a small area.

Will be rocking wigs for now on until I find someone who actually cares about heathy hair just not styling.


----------



## Janet' (Apr 20, 2011)

ms.blue, I am so happy for your for the "pros" and I am sorry for the "cons".  At least you know what you need to do to nurse your hair back to good health!!! Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## acapnleo (Apr 20, 2011)

beauti said:


> *yikes! how many weeks post are you?? have you been detangling at least once a week? is it shedding or breakage? hope we can help you out!*



beauti 

I haven't relaxed since November, I think... Forgot to document... so some time in there... at minimum, I am about 5 months post, if not more.

I wanted to hold out until June, which may be doable if I straighten my hair out and keep the newgrowth straight, but  I haven't used heat like that... 

The knot... ugh... well, I had used flexirods on a day old braidout, without combing before I reset my hair on the rods. The next day, I went to bun and felt a tiny bump and it was a knot... fortunately not a huge amount of hair, but still... it was scary... totally my fault...

Thanks for letting me vent that out... maybe I can make this stretch til June... I'm still prepping, in case I go ahead and relax. 

Thanks again beauti

Oh and pretty pics


----------



## glamazon386 (Apr 20, 2011)

ms.blue said:


> Finally removed my weave which I had in for almost 6 weeks.
> THE GOOD:
> -I liked the type of hair being used
> -All of my hair was covered so no heat was used.
> ...



What kind of hair did you have installed Ms. Blue? I need some options. This weave is driving me crazy. I think I'm about to take it out.


----------



## ojemba (Apr 20, 2011)

Little over 2 months left until reveal!!!
I'll be hiding under this weave until then.


----------



## JJamiah (Apr 20, 2011)

Ladies OMG we have very little of this month left, May and June. Unbelievable.

I am going to stretch 6 months for the rest of the year. I will wig it up 6 months out the year. and wear it out or bunned up/Half wigged out 6 months out of the year.   3 months intervals

Mostly Likely Bunned up or half wigged out. I want to have more access and less depending on my braiders availability. I think my hair loves more Conditioning anyway. 

Monthly Henna treatments are in the forcast. 
And more rollersets at the Salon.

I am wanting to go on the limb and try them on myself. I can rollerset someone else but me.  I don't want to waste $$$ on rollers.


----------



## Janet' (Apr 20, 2011)

JJamiah...Your hair and rollerset equals


----------



## JJamiah (Apr 20, 2011)

Janet' 
 on reaching MBL How about that. How are you feeling about that? do you still feel MBL is long LOL No right. Hairanorexia going on.

I just want to find a better outlet of using heat and the Rollersets seem to be able to keep my hair the way I want and provide the Body I desire


----------



## beauti (Apr 20, 2011)

acapnleo said:


> @beauti
> 
> I haven't relaxed since November, I think... Forgot to document... so some time in there... at minimum, I am about 5 months post, if not more.
> 
> ...


 
*un hun you need a good 'ol fashioned  for the bolded. i'm glad it was only a tiny knot because it could've been worse. i haven't had my last relaxer since october so i know how wild the ng can get. i think i will hold out a little longer but if your hair is telling you its time to do the do, then its time....but otherwise, june is a hop and a skip away and as long as you detangle your hair thoroughly, you will be just fine! thnx for the compliment too! *


----------



## Janet' (Apr 20, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> Janet'
> on reaching MBL How about that. How are you feeling about that? do you still feel MBL is long LOL No right. Hairanorexia going on.
> 
> I just want to find a better outlet of using heat and the Rollersets seem to be able to keep my hair the way I want and provide the Body I desire



JJamiah, Yeah it feels short still Hairnorexia is in full effect!!!! 

I think rollersets will be a win-win for you!!


----------



## danigurl18 (Apr 20, 2011)

I'm flat ironing my hair tonight so I'll post pics but I'll pull my hair behind my shoulders so you can't see the length in keeping with the rules


----------



## Janet' (Apr 20, 2011)

danigurl18, you could always post pics in your fotki, by mistake of course


----------



## danigurl18 (Apr 20, 2011)

lol I never update that thing.. I'll post a side shot just for you Janet'


----------



## Janet' (Apr 20, 2011)

Good lookin!!!!


----------



## danigurl18 (Apr 20, 2011)

^^ It's suppose to pour all day Friday and Saturday so IDK if straightening would be a good idea.. sorry Janet'


----------



## Janet' (Apr 20, 2011)

danigurl18 DARNIT!!!!!!


----------



## JJamiah (Apr 20, 2011)

You ladies are gonna have Ms_CoCo37  you; She gonna bring out her whip!


----------



## Janet' (Apr 20, 2011)

^^^^JJamiah, yes ma'am! I'm shutting it down


----------



## divachyk (Apr 20, 2011)

Nothing new to report; bunning and more bunning.


----------



## AlliCat (Apr 20, 2011)

Wore my 7047 halfwig today to give my hair a break. underneath had it moisturized in two pigtails


----------



## ms.blue (Apr 20, 2011)

glamazon386 I installed malaysian kinky straight from heavenlyhair4u.com.  the hair a natural texture and it flatirons bone straight...very versitile hair.


----------



## bravenewgirl87 (Apr 20, 2011)

*When you HYH, are you allowed to get touch ups in between?*


----------



## glamazon386 (Apr 21, 2011)

ms.blue said:


> glamazon386 I installed malaysian kinky straight from heavenlyhair4u.com.  the hair a natural texture and it flatirons bone straight...very versitile hair.



Hmmm they have kinky curly and their prices are nice. I may have to check them out. Thanks Ms. Blue.


----------



## JJamiah (Apr 21, 2011)

bravenewgirl87 said:


> *When you HYH, are you allowed to get touch ups in between?*


 
bravenewgirl87 Most definitely.  I wouldn't see that as a problem.


----------



## bravenewgirl87 (Apr 21, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> bravenewgirl87 Most definitely.  I wouldn't see that as a problem.



*Thank ya kindly mama. *


----------



## beauti (Apr 21, 2011)

*started single braids yesterday.about to start at it again, trying not lose my mind! it seems every year i forget how much i hate doing it until im actually braiding!  will post pics when i'm done*


----------



## chasturner84 (Apr 21, 2011)

beauti said:


> *started single braids yesterday.about to start at it again, trying not lose my mind! it seems every year i forget how much i hate doing it until im actually braiding!  will post pics when i'm done*


 
Can't wait to see the pics! I'm getting my single braids either next weekend or the one after that. My aunt is doing them because I REFUSE to go insane doing them myself.


----------



## Janet' (Apr 21, 2011)

Happy Thursday Divas!!!!!!


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Apr 21, 2011)

Hey ladies...I am drowning in work, but just wanted to stop in today to say  I still have my micros & can't wait to take them out! Only 39 days until complete freedom  Here are some pics of how I wear them...


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Apr 21, 2011)

And thought I should let you guys know this:
I had an epiphany recently...finally ready to move forward in ALL areas of my life  Starting with cutting my hair off once I take these braids out! Time to embrace all of me...so come June 18th, I will have short curly hair! I have never had short hair, so this is a leap of faith  But I am so excited!  I actually cried about it a couple weeks ago & realized that change is hard for me & getting so emotional over my hair was a sign I was way too attached to it! A convo with a natural friend inspired all this...it was so random! She told me I would still be beautiful with my natural hair & I just started to cry SMH I realized I was just scared to change bc my hair has been this way for 18 YEARS! It is time 

So come May 31st, I am taking down my braids and wash/flatironing for a length check.  Then on June 1st, I'll be 100% natural  I'll still be in the challenge doing WnG's


----------



## Janet' (Apr 21, 2011)

LilMissSunshine5 You go GIRL!!!! You know that you will have plenty of supporters!!! We're here for ya!!!! Can't wait, can't wait!!!


----------



## divachyk (Apr 22, 2011)

Same style, just with and without the stick. Good Day's Hair Pins is holding both styles up. The stick in the second pick is just for decoration.


----------



## Ijanei (Apr 22, 2011)

Been a while since I stopped through but I am holding up well in the challenge. My hair has grown and maintained since the stylist incident back in early march. Maybe her so called "trim" was necessary. Cant wait for the reveal.


----------



## bestblackgirl (Apr 22, 2011)

divachyk, your  bun is so pretty. Can u plz tell me how u do it. it looks simple but i cant figure out how its done


----------



## Drtondalia (Apr 22, 2011)

Hey there ladies!
I'm on here almost everyday but I rarely post. 
I am currently hidding my hair under a Vanessa Synthetic Hair Half Wig La Fasta
http://www.samsbeauty.com/synthetic-hair-half-wig-vanessa-la-fasta-g-LAFASTA.html#

I started wearing it Monday and today It still looks good but very worn.

I think its time for me to step up and get a human hair wig. 

Any Recommendations???


----------



## divachyk (Apr 22, 2011)

@bestblackgirl, check out my blog; should be in the "more buns" section. I posted a link to a public fotki that influenced this style. Note: The fotki does not belong to me. I followed the same steps except I use the hair pins to get a firmer hold, less messy bun look. I then add the stick for decoration.


----------



## AlliCat (Apr 22, 2011)

I'mhiding my hair in 4 braids until monday when I'll wear a braid out bun


----------



## Taleah2009 (Apr 22, 2011)

still hiding in twists.  they have been up in a bun all week. i am going to take these out this weekend, wash, dc, and retwist for another two weeks.  i actually think this will be my style for the summer


----------



## ms.tatiana (Apr 22, 2011)

Today was wash day.

I co-washed and my hair is now in 4 braids, my cousin will be putting my hair in a mo-hawk tomorrow, be back with pictures later.


----------



## JJamiah (Apr 22, 2011)

@divachyk 

OKAY lady I am sick with ENVY now. All those BUNS, IF I COULD DO slamming buns like those. I'd be bunning too. I am definitely making a trip to your house when I come back to FL. Enough is enough. I need to learn to do those fancy updo's. GIRL you can do some darn BUns. I love them. 

 I just wrap roll twist and call it a bun and go  

U Go Girl! (in my martin voice LOL)

Yikes am I telling my Age forreal LOL


----------



## divachyk (Apr 22, 2011)

JJamiah - *_in my Shanynay voice_* - oh my goodness -- lol, I'm showing my age too. You make me feel so special.


----------



## AlliCat (Apr 22, 2011)

divachyk you really know how to make a bun classy and elegant


----------



## JJamiah (Apr 22, 2011)

Hey Ladies Just want to let you know I removed my Auto Renewal and won't be renewing my membership(don't plan to, but you know how fickle I am LOL.) I will leave my email address for my efwends LOL.

Plus you can always reach me through my blog or Fotki. 

I have a while before it ends  January 2012


----------



## Janet' (Apr 23, 2011)

^^^Um...what the HAY????


----------



## JJamiah (Apr 23, 2011)

I am on edge now Ms. Janet your email makes lots of sense. Hmmmm. I will see in 9 months. 

I need to Henna, Next week I am going to be busy I might hold off for 2 weeks.  no one can see my gray unless they are :eye: LOL


----------



## divachyk (Apr 23, 2011)

@JJamiah - I understand. I've only been around a year and feel that some threads are toxic. Just pure annoying. But, I don't let those threads, those folk and their hatefulness steal my joy with that bull. I just ignore those threads/comments and KIM. There are so many others on here that make it worthwhile to stick around and ignore those other not-so-happy ppl. What I don't like is that those hateful ppl just keep recruiting more ppl on their team and the good folk like us are seeming to either a) side eye them and ignore them (like I do) so you never hear our side of things or b) we're simply just minority in number. We need to take a stand and overcome those e-fun suckers and let our voice be heard.


----------



## JJamiah (Apr 23, 2011)

divachyk said:


> @JJamiah - I understand. I've only been around a year and feel that some threads are toxic. Just pure annoying. But, I don't let those threads, those folk and their hatefulness still my joy with that bull. I just ignore those threads/comments and KIM. There are so many others on here that makes it worthwhile to stick around and ignore those other not-so-happy ppl. What I don't like is that those hateful ppl just keep recruiting more ppl on their team and the good folk like us are seeming to either a) side eye them and ignore them (like I do) so you never hear our side of things or b) we're simply just minority in number. We need to take a stand and overcome those e-fun suckers and let our voice be heard.


 

Your absolutely right  HUH!


----------



## beauti (Apr 23, 2011)

*hi ladies i'm finally posting pics of my hair. it took me 2 whole torturous days to complete  wanted to give up sooo bad but i pushed on. braiding the last braid is the best feeling in the world! here are couple pics*

 *_poofed!*_


----------



## Janet' (Apr 23, 2011)

Good job beauti!


----------



## JJamiah (Apr 23, 2011)

beauti Nice, I love the color Ms. Lady


----------



## JJamiah (Apr 23, 2011)

Well this challenge comes to a close in June. I think from then On, I will as I stated do more Rollersets until I get that right.

I will give myself a Monthly Pass with my Blow Dryer
Not stretch beyond 6 months
Henna Monthly
DRC every other month as needed
Wig it the last 3 months of my relaxer
Trim every 6 months w/my relaxer
Rollerset at the Salon 2 times a Monthly until I master my Roller set 
try, key word try to take my vitamins

I am going to take pictures before and after my relaxer. 

I am still continuing to hide. Mommy will be the next wig I will be busting out of JAIL. LOL Alot of other wigs are guilty of lying around and will be sentenced to serve time.

Muah. Wishing all my sisters luck on their challenge. I hope you've found your Healthy hair way and if not, I hope you find it with little effort.


----------



## Janet' (Apr 23, 2011)

But JJamiah, I think rollersets are a part of Hiding your Hair, right?


----------



## JJamiah (Apr 23, 2011)

Janet' said:


> But @JJamiah, I think rollersets are a part of Hiding your Hair, right?


 

Janet' I believe so as long as it isn't showing your length 

I bought my 2.5 inch rollers and those don't leave much curl LOL! So My length will be like Hay! Hey Hey Hay!

LOL
BUT..... After I rollerset I will be attempting to bun! LOL

I rarely wear my hair legitly out. When you here me say usually I wore my hair out. I meant I bunned it and it wasn't under a wig  people give me the side eye. Like I thought you wore your hair out. I did can't you see  

It out from under a wig! or my headwraps, LOL


----------



## glamazon386 (Apr 24, 2011)

I finally took my weave out yesterday. I couldn't take it anymore. It would have been installed for 9 weeks tommorrow. I washed and twisted my hair last night for a twist out so we'll see what it looks like when I take it down later. I plan to wear my hair my the next 2 weeks or so and then I will be installing another weave. I just need to decide what kind of hair I'll be using.


----------



## JJamiah (Apr 24, 2011)

under the dryer for the next hour. ROLLERSETTING this bad boy was a horrible experience and I hope next time it will be better. DH came in to save the day and got pretty good towards the end. Hense I would have been there all day w/o him. I owe him some

:blondboob

:blondboob :eyebrows2  :Rose:


----------



## divachyk (Apr 24, 2011)

@JJamiah and @Janet' - I thought all rollersets would not be considered a protective style simply because my understanding of hiding your hair was hiding your ends to protect them. Doesn't all roller sets pretty much leave your ends exposed. They maybe aren't hanging but they aren't tucked and protected either, right? Please help me ladies to have a better understanding of how that works.


----------



## JJamiah (Apr 24, 2011)

Ms_coco37 says as long as your true length isn't showing

But, normally for me it wouldn't be considered a protective style because I have to manipulate it too much and it is all exposed.


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Apr 24, 2011)

divachyk said:


> @JJamiah and @Janet' - I thought all rollersets would not be considered a protective style simply because my understanding of hiding your hair was hiding your ends to protect them. Doesn't all roller sets pretty much leave your ends exposed. They maybe aren't hanging but they aren't tucked and protected either, right? Please help me ladies to have a better understanding of how that works.



I've always considered rollersets to be a low manipulation style but not protective


----------



## Janet' (Apr 24, 2011)

Forever in Bloom said:


> I've always considered rollersets to be a low manipulation style but not protective



Exactly! It is a low-manipulation style...not a protective style...but the Hide Your Hair Challenge allows for low-manipulation styling and protective styling...A rollerset is like a wash and go... both are low-manipulation and hide the true length of your hair.


----------



## Janet' (Apr 24, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> under the dryer for the next hour. ROLLERSETTING this bad boy was a horrible experience and I hope next time it will be better. DH came in to save the day and got pretty good towards the end. Hense I would have been there all day w/o him. I owe him some
> 
> :blondboob
> 
> :blondboob :eyebrows2  :Rose:



Bwhahahahahaha!!!!!


----------



## bestblackgirl (Apr 24, 2011)

OOh I found a hairstyle that I like that will protect my hair besides my daily bun. This is the first time I had this hairstyle and I think that I will wear it once in a while when i go to the hair salon. :grin

I have had it for the past 7 days. It is a bit frizzy today but im gonna wear it for a couple more days before i have to wash my hair


----------



## Janet' (Apr 24, 2011)

bestblackgirl Too cute!!!!


----------



## danigurl18 (Apr 24, 2011)

glamazon386 What type of hair did you use last time?


----------



## glamazon386 (Apr 24, 2011)

danigurl18 said:


> glamazon386 What type of hair did you use last time?



I used BoBraz because I needed hair at the last minute because I was going on vacation. I knew it would blend with my hair, that it would work in a pinch and that I could buy it locally. It was a tangled matted mess by the time I took it down yesterday. IDK why but that hair always starts to matt at the root after a while. Like near the weft. You can't tell because it's big and poufy. I had been wearing it in a bun unless it was freshly washed and detangled that morning. It had also thinned out considerably from shedding and me ripping out hair during detangling sessions.  I got tired of dealing with it.  The picture of the back of my head in my siggy was taken about a week after it was installed.  That was a good hair day.


----------



## Lanea87 (Apr 24, 2011)

I am DCing at the moment after I wash out, I am going to try doing a ponytail roller set using about 5 ponytails and 2 rollers on each. I hope it works out well.....


----------



## justicefighter1913 (Apr 25, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> Hey Ladies Just want to let you know I removed my Auto Renewal and won't be renewing my membership(don't plan to, but you know how fickle I am LOL.) I will leave my email address for my efwends LOL.
> 
> Plus you can always reach me through my blog or Fotki.
> 
> ...





Sent from my DROIDX using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## divachyk (Apr 25, 2011)

HAVE A GREAT WEEK, ALL


----------



## JJamiah (Apr 25, 2011)

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=7235495#post7235495

A thread I made a while back! I thought it was cute. Had to re add original pic


----------



## AlliCat (Apr 25, 2011)

How are you ladies using your Good Hair Days pins?


----------



## ms.tatiana (Apr 25, 2011)

This is how my hair is looking right now ladies, I slicked my sides down with some edge control its nice and shiney, my braid out in the front is kinda whack tho lol


----------



## lushlady (Apr 26, 2011)

Hanging in there.  Currently wearing some small twist that I set on rollers.   I see a weave in my near future.


----------



## Drtondalia (Apr 26, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=7235495#post7235495
> 
> A thread I made a while back! I thought it was cute. Had to re add original pic


 
So you had the Presidents baby??? lol 
They do look alike.........you sure??? lol


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Apr 29, 2011)

ladies, I'm still in this one.  I've been doing my best to enjoy my buns. Last night I washed(nexxus therrape), DCed(AO HSR) and rollerset(Fermodyl 619es, aphogee green tea, GVP Potion 9, & Proclaim glossifier)  my hair because it was feeling dry.   Today, I'll be wearing I high/medium curly ponytail.  

HHG and Have a great day!


----------



## JJamiah (Apr 29, 2011)

I washed my hair last night very late. I was up and under the dryer until almost midnight. Whew it was hot. LOL

My hair came out great again. Noticing some dryness, so I did use WEN remoist Treatment, oooohhhhh. LOL

Next wash I will be using Alter Ego Garlic conditioner. I have a little extra hair coming off, which is normal for my fresh (under a month) relaxed hair.


----------



## JJamiah (Apr 30, 2011)

Hey ladies during my break down I got some breakage 
I did my usual so now I have to crack open a new Alter EGO  for next weeks wash. 

Will sit with that for a few hours and use that for the weeks coming (About 3) until the breakage subsides. 

Otherwise I will wear my hair out today, family Event, Or find a style otherwise liked by me.  Yay!


----------



## Janet' (Apr 30, 2011)

I have been literally hiding my hair under this satin bonnet trying to recouperate from my procedure...I am wondering if I have had any growth since taking this nioxin...I just realized, I won't even be revealing until July...so that means that I will be going through this challenge right into the next on Ms_CoCo37 starts for July-December...

Sorry NJoy...didn't mean to freak you out, lol!!!


----------



## NJoy (Apr 30, 2011)

Janet' said:


> I have been literally hiding my hair under this satin bonnet trying to recouperate from my procedure...I am wondering if I have had any growth since taking this nioxin...I just realized, I won't even be revealing until July...so that means that I will be going through this challenge right into the next on @NJoy starts for July-December...


 

janet, Huh? Whatchutalkinbout, Willis?


----------



## Janet' (Apr 30, 2011)

NJoy said:


> janet, Huh? Whatchutalkinbout, Willis?



Sorry!!! I edited it!!!! Btw...janet is not me I'm Janet' lol!!! I'm sure that janet is really confused right about now, lol!!!!


----------



## JJamiah (Apr 30, 2011)

Janet' said:


> Sorry!!! I edited it!!!! [email protected]janet is not me I'm @Janet' lol!!! I'm sure that @janet is really confused right about now, lol!!!!


 
Janet'


----------



## divachyk (May 1, 2011)

You better believe, I will NOT be hiding my hair after my TU on Wed if it turns out good and all under processed hair is gone. I will be wearing it out and singing from the rooftops. Okay, so let me not get too hype before this all goes down. Wish me luck. Until then, still hiding.


----------



## Janet' (May 1, 2011)

divachyk I hear ya girlie! Hoping for the best for you lovely tresses!


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (May 1, 2011)

Good Luck! divachyk


----------



## danigurl18 (May 2, 2011)

Currently wearing my flat ironed hair in the Southern Tease bun

Sent from my SGH-T959 using SGH-T959


----------



## TLC1020 (May 2, 2011)

Anyone willing to sperehead a 2011 July-Dec HYH Challenge?


----------



## Taleah2009 (May 2, 2011)

still hiding in my twists.  my bday is next monday so i am using my 2nd pass of the challenge to wear it out.  going to the salon on saturday.  can you say excited! i havent been to my hair dresser since Xmas eve.  I am getting a rinse and a trim.  And i promise not to post pics. lol..But i def plan to be whipping my hair for my bday. lol


----------



## Lanea87 (May 2, 2011)

Cowashed with ApHogee 2 min.....


----------



## divachyk (May 2, 2011)

TLC1020 said:


> Anyone willing to sperehead a 2011 July-Dec HYH Challenge?



Good Luck ladies on the July-Dec journey. I might lurk but I'm more than likely leaving the HYH behind. I will still hide my hair but I'm kinda over the checking in and posting styles. I will attempt to enjoy my hair more during the latter part of the year. Bunning has become such a part of me that I will have to teach myself how to wear my hair down again. It's like I've lost the know-how on showing my length.


----------



## jerseygurl (May 2, 2011)

Haven't posted in like forever but I'm in nubian twists and I hope to wear it till June. I've been very good about hiding my hair in this go around.


----------



## ms.tatiana (May 2, 2011)

I was hiding my hair, but I got an internship    and we have to take pictures and I didn't wanna take them with the mo-hawk in my hair, so tonight I conditioned and them co-washed only and in the morning I will get my hair flat ironed and my bangs clipped again!!!


----------



## ojemba (May 3, 2011)

Good morning lovely ladies, 

I will be in my weave for 3 weeks tomorrow and let me tell you I am READY to take it out. I have in a curly hair and I'm just tired of dealing with it. Its also funny but I dont' like it on my back or in my face. Now tell me what' I'm going to do when I finally wear my hair out?

I'm really trying to keep this install in for at least 8 weeks then get my relaxer in June. The cornrows under are soooo slack, but I guess that's a good thing. 

I love the outcome so I'm going to join the next challenge and Reveal my new hair in December. I have 3 other friends that live in the VI that are on HHJ with me so we plan to have a professional photographer take our pics to celebrate our Journey in December.

Ok I'm off to oil my scalp and hopefully have another productive day. 

Have a blessed day all!


----------



## chasturner84 (May 3, 2011)

divachyk said:


> Good Luck ladies on the July-Dec journey. I might lurk but I'm more than likely leaving the HYH behind. I will still hide my hair but I'm kinda over the checking in and posting styles. I will attempt to enjoy my hair more during the latter part of the year. Bunning has become such a part of me that I will have to teach myself how to wear my hair down again. *It's like I've lost the know-how on showing my length*.


 
OMG! divachyk I feel the same way. I shampoo, condition, DC, moisturize and seal, air dry, & then bun. THAT's IT! I may switch it up and wear a halfie but I haven't worn my hair out in so long (Dec '10), that I feel that after this 6 month stretch is over and I get my relaxer next month, I will be completely clueless and paranoid.  I don't think I can hang for the 2nd leg of this challenge


----------



## Skiggle (May 3, 2011)

Only one more month, YES!
My hair is still in the twisted updo in my sig.
I'll take it out at the end of the month.


----------



## divachyk (May 3, 2011)

@chasturner84 - I stayed in the challenge for a year total counting the HYH sentence served between last year and this year.  I can officially say, it's a wrap! I need to teach myself how not to be paranoid and love my length.  I've gotten so consumed by ceratin techniques that I'm super paranoid to: trim, wear my hair out and flat iron.  I truly am ready to return to some sense of normalcy and enjoy my hair.  

I like the ease of styling that a bun brings M-F and will likely continue to PS during the work week but I will attempt to wear my hair out on Sat/Sun to enjoy it more. Start slow.

My new love is DCners. I am interested in exploring that avenue of healthcare. I stayed in HYH long enough to master bunning and protective styling. Prior to joining, I knew absolutely nothing about how to PS or bun. Now, it's automatic.


----------



## afrochique (May 3, 2011)

I totally understand you Chasturnerdivachyk. I relaxed my hair on Saturday and my jumbo braids were back Sunday ready for the wig! I need to HMyH til Dec though.


----------



## lamaria211 (May 3, 2011)

still wearing my judy!


----------



## AlliCat (May 3, 2011)

Today I'm wearing my hair in a slick low ponytail. I've decided I won't be purchasing any new halfwigs (ok maybe 1 or 2 MAX). Gonna try to salvage what I have and bring them back to life


----------



## divachyk (May 3, 2011)

@afrochique - Trust, you will know when it's time to move on to a new era of healthcare. Until then, enjoy the hide!!!


----------



## ms.tatiana (May 3, 2011)

Skiggle 

I LOVE YOUR SIGGY!!!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (May 4, 2011)

Morning Ladies!

Nothing new to report.  I'm bored with my hair these days. 

The thrill is officially gone.  I'm thinking about getting it braided and calling it a day.  Today it's in a french braid.  Oh, and I did have to cut some of it off due to stress and neglect.  Oh well, At least I know what to do to get it back.


----------



## JJamiah (May 4, 2011)

TLC1020 said:


> Anyone willing to sperehead a 2011 July-Dec HYH Challenge?


 
Is Ms_CoCo37 going to be renewing the challenge again?

I won't be joining this time. I will continue as it is apart of me. I Second divachyk, I think my time has come to an end with this challenge  I will still be nosey  

I have wore my hair out last weekend on Saturday  ooooohhhhh!

I won't Henna this month, I will wait until the End of June so I can make sure the Gray is tamed. My last Henna and Indigo put me straight so I am good until then.

I am just wearing my hair up in a satin wrap, wrapped around. Nothing special. I am going to stretch this wash for 10-14 days . Next wash I will use my Alter Ego to help with some of the breakage.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (May 4, 2011)

Who would be up for another HYH challenge?


----------



## afrochique (May 4, 2011)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> Who would be up for another HYH challenge?



Willing and ready lol.


----------



## danigurl18 (May 4, 2011)

I'm willing!!!


----------



## glamazon386 (May 4, 2011)

I've been wearing a bun for the past week.


----------



## ojemba (May 4, 2011)

I'll be willing for another on LHCF but I'm very sure I'll being hiding until Dec regardless. My personal reveal month is December so I have all my friends, family and coworkers wondering  - what's under that wig, weave? 



Ms_CoCo37 said:


> Who would be up for another HYH challenge?


----------



## Lanea87 (May 5, 2011)

Going to cowash with HE LTR in the morning......


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (May 5, 2011)

Okay, then we'll keep it moving!  I've suffered quite a few setbacks myself in the past couple of months, so this will give me the opportunity to gain back what I've lost.


----------



## Drtondalia (May 5, 2011)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> Who would be up for another HYH challenge?


 
I'm in!! This is working wonders for me.


----------



## NikkiQ (May 5, 2011)

I'm not gonna participate in the next challenge even though I will still PS until my hair is at the length that I want. I'll still pop in to cheer everyone on though.


----------



## gvin89 (May 6, 2011)

I took my braids out last week and decided to use my first pass to wear my hair out.  I was transitioning and wanted to do a rollerset.  Well, I ended up ending my transition and chopped all the relaxed ends off.  I'm happy to report that I am all natural now, but will continue to do protective styling for the remainder of this year...


----------



## danigurl18 (May 6, 2011)

I washed out my press and now I feel like I forgot how to do my natural hair lol


----------



## ms.blue (May 6, 2011)

I haven't really posted in awhile but I am taking a break from weaving but still protective styling.  My new love is lfs and flws which gives me the style of a weave but the ability to really take care of my hair (which I have been slacking off a lot).  The flw I'm wearing right now, I purchased from a member on bhm.  I don't use glue or tape but I adhere it down using the elastic band method (which I got from bhm and yt) and hair pins.  Here is a pic (don't mind the shiny face please)


----------



## ms.tatiana (May 6, 2011)

AlliCat 

Love your siggy!!!


----------



## Lylddlebit (May 7, 2011)

I took my braids out after 4 weeks and went back to twists.   I have had my hair twisted for the past 2 weeks.


----------



## divachyk (May 7, 2011)

Can someone point me to some good yt vids on how to cut the lace on a LF wig?

ETA: Today I'm quadruple hiding. Got my hair pin curled to my head. Then I placed on a silk scarf, a wig and then an African looking beanie except it's not African colors. 

Why so many layers? I wanted to just pin curl my hair, silk scarf it and wear the beanie but the beanie had no umph because my hair wasn't giving it volume. I didn't want to have my hair exposed and rubbing on the beanie, nor did I want to take the pin curls out. Thus, in the heat of the moment, as the dh was waiting for me to get dressed, I said screw it, Imma wig it and then beanie it. Got great volume and it looks good. This is my first beanie experience so I'm open for ideas of how you rock your beanie. I wish I was bold enough to rock this look at work.


----------



## AlliCat (May 9, 2011)

On the weekend I'm taking my lil sister and her friends to a theme park...which means sun all day. going to protect my hair under a halfwig


----------



## JJamiah (May 9, 2011)

AlliCat, that sounds like a plan.

I was just putting together my summer schedule for my Wiggies  
I wear my hair covered most of the time with something. I truly don't like wearing my hair out but I do want my scalp to breath LOL.

So Maybe between the half wig, human hair wigs and phony pony's  
I have some PP that have large caps, so I shouldn't run into an issue with caps slipping. 

Have fun at the park


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (May 9, 2011)

I'm down for another HYH challenge! I am going to BC in 3 weeks, so I'll be rocking WnG's & twists all summer anyhow...I have had these braids in for 6 weeks, so I am so ready to take them out and chop these relaxed ends off! So I'll take my last flat iron pic first week of June (it will be 5 months of growth instead of 6)  I can't even wait another month to be 100% natural


----------



## Forever in Bloom (May 9, 2011)

I took my 2nd set of crochet braids down to detangle and wash my hair. Five more weeks of this crochet bizness and I will go back into another protective style - don't know yet.

I'm deep conditioning now, but plan to re-cornrow tonight.


----------



## divachyk (May 9, 2011)

Banana Bun on old roller set hair
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




1. Banana Clip hair (affix banana clip horizontally on hair)
2. Pin with good days hair pins


----------



## ojemba (May 10, 2011)

Good day ladies,

I would have been 20 weeks post relaxer tomorrow but after fighting with an ugly curly weave, almost 3' of ng and the taught of self relaxing any more ng. I decided to relax. I'm presently under the dryer with my deep conditioner in. I'm happy with the results being this is the 1st time I've relaxed my own hair. I did the half/half method. I was so scared I would get burnt and be underprocessed. So for it looks good. I'll know for sure how it turns out after I dry. 

I think I can offically claim BSL!!!!!! But I'll be back to hiding in a bun tomorrow.


----------



## divachyk (May 12, 2011)

Shoot, I'm about ready to reveal... 

Yeah, know it's early but I won't be nowhere near relaxed by the actual reveal so you'll have to get my May results either way. 

Okay okay, I won't reveal yet. Not publicly anyway.


----------



## ojemba (May 12, 2011)

That's how I fee also.  I'm going to be 7 weeks post the last week of June and plan to continue hiding with buns or cornrows under wigs until my next relaxer in September. I took a pix after my retouch on Tuesday which I think I'll be using for my reveal. 



divachyk said:


> Shoot, I'm about ready to reveal...
> 
> Yeah, know it's early but I won't be nowhere near relaxed by the actual reveal so you'll have to get my May results either way.
> 
> Okay okay, I won't reveal yet. Not publicly anyway.


----------



## divachyk (May 12, 2011)

ojemba said:


> That's how I fee also.  I'm going to be 7 weeks post the last week of June and plan to continue hiding with buns or cornrows under wigs until my next relaxer in September. I took a pix after my retouch on Tuesday which I think I'll be using for my reveal.



My hair was roller set on day of relaxer...relaxer day is the straightest my hair gets because I air dry all other times. I snapped a photo of a section of my stretched roller set hair. The rest was curly so my reveal might be looking pitiful unless I snap other photos of air dried hair to show the length. 

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## Rossy2010 (May 13, 2011)

I havent posted here for a while  still hiding my hair switching between buns, wigs and french braids. I dont know if i will join the next HYH but its too early to tell


----------



## lushlady (May 13, 2011)

Got a 1/2 inch trim last week–first trim this year.  Will be getting a weave in a week, but I haven't decided on curly or kinky straight yet.


----------



## ZkittyKurls (May 13, 2011)

Hi guys! I am not officially apart of this challenge, but i just wanted to show some support!! 

Also, I just did my first sew-in my self the other day and will be hiding the majority of my hair for the rest of the summer!! Initially i didnt think i'd be able to put in a weave becasue i love my hair soo much, but i also knew how beneficial it can be to just leave foofi foofi alone for awhile, so i may join a HYH challenge if there will be another for the next six months of the year.

HHG!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AlliCat (May 14, 2011)

@ZkittyKurls welcome

I used a pass; played around and enjoyed my flat ironed hair. But I'm back into low heat, low manipulation, low sulfate mode.


----------



## danigurl18 (May 14, 2011)

I wore my wig during graduation. I'm DC my hair right now


----------



## ms.tatiana (May 14, 2011)

danigurl18 

Congratulations on Graduating!!


----------



## danigurl18 (May 15, 2011)

ms.tatiana Thanks!!!


----------



## divachyk (May 16, 2011)

Wig wearers, I have a question - how do you keep your hair moisturized under the wig? 

I have a mesh wig cap that I put on top my hair. Then, the wig goes on top of the wig cap. At the end of the day, I feel like my hair is dry from the wig cap being pressed against it all day. Is there such a thing as a satin wig cap? Not sure if this would even work as the cap might slip right off the head.


----------



## NikkiQ (May 16, 2011)

divachyk said:


> Wig wearers, I have a question - how do you keep your hair moisturized under the wig?
> 
> I have a mesh wig cap that I put on top my hair. Then, the wig goes on top of the wig cap. At the end of the day, I feel like my hair is dry from the wig cap being pressed against it all day. Is there such a thing as a satin wig cap? Not sure if this would even work as the cap might slip right off the head.



moisturize your hair,put on a satin bonnet and then MAYBE the wig cap if you want the extra snugginess.

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## ms.blue (May 16, 2011)

divachyk said:


> Wig wearers, I have a question - how do you keep your hair moisturized under the wig?
> 
> I have a mesh wig cap that I put on top my hair. Then, the wig goes on top of the wig cap. At the end of the day, I feel like my hair is dry from the wig cap being pressed against it all day. Is there such a thing as a satin wig cap? Not sure if this would even work as the cap might slip right off the head.



They have a spandex cap at the bss that I usually use when wearing my half-wigs.  The material is thicker and less drying on the hair.  Since I'm wearing lf, I use the brown stocking caps which is drying for my hair.  I find using jbco every 2-3 days really helps w/ the drying effects of the stocking caps.


----------



## ms.blue (May 16, 2011)

I don't feel like straightening my hair for the length check.  Is it alright to straighten part of my hair for the reveal?


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (May 18, 2011)

ms.blue said:


> I don't feel like straightening my hair for the length check. Is it alright to straighten part of my hair for the reveal?


 
Yes, that's perfectly fine.  If you want, you can just stretch it out without using any heat.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (May 18, 2011)

Okay, so I had to breakdown and get my hair cut.  The good news is my hair is the healtiest it's been in a long time.  The bad news is that I now have to change my length goals.  Because there is just no way I could possibly reach WL.  I'll be doing good if I can get back to MBL.

The funny thing is I keep reaching back to check on my hair and a good bit of it isn't there any more.


----------



## ojemba (May 18, 2011)

I'm sure It's just as pretty as it was, maybe even pretier. You'll get back there in no time. 



Ms_CoCo37 said:


> Okay, so I had to breakdown and get my hair cut. The good news is my hair is the healtiest it's been in a long time. The bad news is that I now have to change my length goals. Because there is just no way I could possibly reach WL. I'll be doing good if I can get back to MBL.
> 
> The funny thing is I keep reaching back to check on my hair and a good bit of it isn't there any more.


----------



## ojemba (May 18, 2011)

One week post relaxer and I'm hiding under 1/2 wigs for now. 

I'm looking foward to our reveal in June (I'll be using my May relaxer pics for reveal beacuse I'll be hiding straight into our next cycle).

When will the 2nd half of 2011 HYH tread be out?


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (May 18, 2011)

Thanks Ojemba! I've decided not to dwell on it too much. It'll grow back in due time. 

I'm thinking I'll open up the new thread on June 1st, but the official start won't be until July 1st. What do you ladies think?


----------



## chasturner84 (May 18, 2011)

I really don't post too much anymore but I lurk often. I'm currently 21 weeks post and will relax relax around the time of our reveal. So how much longer do we have? 6 weeks or so? I'm soooo excited! 

Ms_CoCo37, how many inches did you have cut? I'm sure it looks FAB!


----------



## divachyk (May 18, 2011)

Ms_CoCo37, it looks good though. Sorry you had to get it cut; will grow back fast.


----------



## Ijanei (May 18, 2011)

Woohoo I made it to one year post. I want to chop the lil ends off but want to hang on to my length. So yea I'm still hmh until I figure out what to do. I just get bored w/ the styles


----------



## danigurl18 (May 18, 2011)

Currently have my hair in 2 French braids


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (May 19, 2011)

chasturner84 said:


> I really don't post too much anymore but I lurk often. I'm currently 21 weeks post and will relax relax around the time of our reveal. So how much longer do we have? 6 weeks or so? I'm soooo excited!
> 
> @Ms_CoCo37, how many inches did you have cut? I'm sure it looks FAB!


 

chasturner84, I'm not too sure.  I need to pull out my measurement tee and check.  I know when we first started the challenge in January I had just made it to MBL.  Now it's just above BSL.erplexed

I've been dodging my mom left and right, because she's obsessed with my hair, and she can usually tell when I've taken scissors to it.



divachyk said:


> @Ms_CoCo37, it looks good though. Sorry you had to get it cut; will grow back fast.


 
divachyk, Thanks!  My hair usually grows pretty fast when I cut it.  I'm hoping it will do the same as in the past.



Ijanei said:


> Woohoo I made it to one year post. I want to chop the lil ends off but want to hang on to my length. So yea I'm still hmh until I figure out what to do. I just get bored w/ the styles


 
Ijanei, I'm so proud of you!  You've made it to one year post!  Are you transitioning?


----------



## Lylddlebit (May 19, 2011)

ms.blue said:


> I don't feel like straightening my hair for the length check.  Is it alright to straighten part of my hair for the reveal?





Ms_CoCo37 said:


> Yes, that's perfectly fine.  If you want, you can just stretch it out without using any heat.



I'm glad I saw this...although I am making some progress I have the goal in mind of where my hair was at it's goal length(below bsl after a fresh cut)...and since the last time I straightened was in march if I wait until September to straighten again I could have 6 months with no heat to cap off the hyh challenge.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (May 19, 2011)

Lylddlebit said:


> I'm glad I saw this...although I am making some progress I have the goal in mind of where my hair was at it's goal length(below bsl after a fresh cut)...and since the last time I straightened was in march if I wait until September to straighten again I could have 6 months with no heat to cap off the hyh challenge.


 
That's a good goal to have.  Come September your hair will full and healthy.


----------



## NefertariBlu (May 19, 2011)

Hi ladies, glad to see that you are doing well.

I have had great progress with this challenge and would love to join the next one. I think I'm going to continue with what I'm doing. I started off with extension braids  and now I am wearing a half wig. I have braided all my hair back and just put the half wig on top with an Alice band. So far so good! I moisturise with sulphur 8 braid spray and use JBCO on my edges and haven't had any dryness on my hair. 

This challenge is low maintenance and I just love how well my hair has grown! So I will be continuing until December. Don't really feel like fiddling with my hair anyway.


----------



## Janet' (May 19, 2011)

Just checking in Ladies!!! 

@Ms CoCo37 Your hair will be MBL again before you know it!!! I'm sure it's still as lovely!

I am still hiding my hair, taking my Nioxin, and working towards WL...We'll see how this thing really goes...

Happy Thursday


----------



## bajandoc86 (May 19, 2011)

Got single braids with extensions put in yesterday....I had some tangles tho(I'm transitioning and when the new growth shrinks up, to comb it out is a b***h) and I was quite horrified to see hair coming out of my head, even tho in the grand scheme of things it wasn't a lot. But I'm trying to preserve what's on my head.   She was trying to come thru these thick roots with a small tooth comb. Next time I'm going to blow dry and straighten my roots before I go to get my hair braided.

On the positive side, she didn't pull on my edges, the braids in those areas aren't tight and it was still done neatly. Oh, AND it was cheap. But still, my hairs! Since I've subscribed to this site I have become so much more aware when hair breaks/shed. *sigh*


----------



## Ijanei (May 19, 2011)

Ms_CoCo37 Yes I am doll. I might as well cut them off when summer is over. 

Im trying to get my hair to grow up like yours! I know the cut  you had, will make your hair even stronger, your hair grows too damn fast anyway lol (yes I'm hatin')


----------



## Lanea87 (May 19, 2011)

DCing my hair with a mixture of some leftover DC that I had in the frig, Giovanni Smooth as Silk Deeper Moisture Conditioner, Giovanni 50:50 Balanced Conditioner, ION Reconstructor Treatment, and a squirt of EVOO and Safflower Oil.

I also need to find something to do to my hair it will either be in a wig or in some cornrows.....THINKING!!!!


----------



## Drtondalia (May 20, 2011)

It's nothing like cracking open a new half wig to get your day started off right!

That was me this morning. I was in my LaFasta all week but it was on its third week and you know how synthetic hair is, it was getting all mattted on the ends in some spots. I was cool with the look all week cause it was raining anyway. But last night I had to attend a friends Birthday Party and I didn't want to go looking whack . Plus she's a hair dresser and she would have been looking at me like . 
The name of my new half wig is Mint Slice; a cocktail wig and after brushing it out I love love love her.


I will post pics later.


----------



## ms.tatiana (May 21, 2011)

Started taking two Nixon pills a day, hopefully I'm closer to BSL by the end of this challenge.


----------



## glamazon386 (May 21, 2011)

ms.blue said:


> I don't feel like straightening my hair for the length check.  Is it alright to straighten part of my hair for the reveal?



You can do it however you want. I just pulled a piece and snapped a photo for the APL challenge. I've seen other ppl do it that way. I don't plan on straightening just to see how long it is. I don't want to wear it straight plus it's about to be June.


----------



## Msbeasley07 (May 21, 2011)

I am in on this challenge!  I have been wearing a wig since April 7th!  I have a total of 3 wigs to date!!!  They are awesome!  This is the best protective style for me.  This keeps my ends in such a healthy state!


----------



## ojemba (May 23, 2011)

I have some projects at work that I’ll be jumping in and won’t be taking my daily lchf breaks as before. 

So I’m putting myself on a LHCF updating treads regimen. Unless I have any major setbacks and need you’ll help I will limit my updates to every other month. I am keeping a daily journal on what I’m doing to my hair so I’ll update if anyone is interested on those dates. 

I will also only do length checks right before giving my updates. I have to put down that measuring tape and try not to focus on my length.  

This is a challenge to me because I LOVE reading the treads and seeing how well you ladies are progressing. So I’ll just  be  and just know I’m wishing each of you all the best on your HHJ. 

I will cotinue hiding and will  in to sign up for the next leg of this challenge. 

Peace!!


----------



## Ijanei (May 23, 2011)

_I flat ironed my hair yesterday and OMG my hair looks and feels so healthy. It has grown out from the cut (so called trim-yes i have pics) the stylist gave me in March. I am sooo loving this. I just hope this growth continues. _


----------



## AlliCat (May 24, 2011)

Hey ladies. Hope everyone's having a good week so far.

I've decided to hide my hair in cornrows until MBL. I'm about 2 inches away so I should be there by fall. I'm excited  wait...so this means wigging it all summer


----------



## Meritamen (May 24, 2011)

Totally forgot that I had joined this challenge. I have worn my hair out a few times so I have used up my three passes which is fine because I don't plan to have my hair out much this summer.
I have been keeping my hair in cornrows and wearing a wig when I go out. I attempted other styles but they all were a big fat fail so I'm sticking to what I know for the moment. Made SL back in April and started taking my multivitamins again this week so it will be interesting to see where my hair is at on the reveal day at the end of June.

HHJ ladies!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (May 24, 2011)

Sporting a pony today.  I'm seriously contemplating braids so I won't have to put my hands in my head and keep those ends hidden.  The only problem is the only person that I will let braid my hair has moved two hours away. :-(


----------



## danigurl18 (May 24, 2011)

I plan to a nice bun after I cowash this morning


----------



## AlliCat (May 25, 2011)

Loving the ease of getting ready in the morning...just wake up, shower, get ready and throw on a halfwig. *sigh* I could get used to this


----------



## chasturner84 (May 26, 2011)

AlliCat said:


> Loving the ease of getting ready in the morning...just wake up, shower, get ready and throw on a halfwig. *sigh* I could get used to this


 
I loooove halfies!


----------



## ms.tatiana (May 26, 2011)

At all 

I have the Yasmine half wig and she gets really tangled but do ya'll suggest I use on her to keep her calm and not all nappy.


----------



## JJamiah (May 26, 2011)

Hello Ladies,

I am wearing my Buns  Half Wigs and missing the heck out of my Lace Fronts. 

I am not in the mood lately to do anything to my hair really. I guess I will wear more of my wigs during the cooler weather, rock my half wigs during this hot weather and my hair the first 2-3 months of my relaxer in roller sets. 

I have found my moisture friend, I am going to Henna every other month, every month is too stressful for me and my hair LOL. I love the time but hate the getting my hair back to normal stage.  They gray is a beast though LOL. 

Next Henna is in June; I will be using my Lush for the first time as I have been using the powder and my Lush has just been sitting watching me and waiting for it's turn.


----------



## ojemba (May 27, 2011)

I had to stop in to thank divachyk for the bun inspiration and techniques. I'm sporting a juicy bun today!! Thanks again.


----------



## chasturner84 (May 30, 2011)

Is it June 30 yet? I'll be 23 weeks post Thursday! I'm still on my no heat, PS 24/7 Reggie...hope it pays off with some good retention my ng is in full beast mode! 

Sent from my DROID PRO


----------



## AlliCat (May 30, 2011)

I repurchased 2 synthetic halfwigs...Outre Vera (for work) and Sensationnel 7047 (for going out). I was trying not to purchase any new halfwigs but I figure if it helps reach my hair goals, it's worth it and it will pay off in the end


----------



## JJamiah (May 30, 2011)

AlliCat said:


> I repurchased 2 synthetic halfwigs...Outre Vera (for work) and Sensationnel 7047 (for going out). I was trying not to purchase any new halfwigs but I figure if it helps reach my hair goals, it's worth it and it will pay off in the end


 

Oooh I love vera, she is a reverse hair peace I love her. 



Enjoy 

HUH, Wearing my bun Ojemba I need to learn to do that bun it is HOTTTTT!


----------



## Ijanei (May 30, 2011)

_chasturner84 Chaaaaaast, hey girlie....you made it to 23 weeks post, congrats on that, what is the plan? are transitioning as well? Also when it is reveal time, make sure you do a comparison "pony" shot! love those, so please dont forget that one! 

Okay still keeping the heat away from my hair. Going to do an oil rinse tonight and do some flat twist outs; I love the way they curl up._


----------



## ms.tatiana (May 30, 2011)

Week 2 of my weave...

I have oiled my hair with hot 6 oil, & I keep my edges oiled (twice a day) with dr.miracles nape & temple and JBCO.

No other new developments yet other than I thinking of getting my hair colored for the summer. Maybe just a ruby red or light brown rinse in the front.


----------



## Forever in Bloom (May 30, 2011)

chasturner84 said:


> Is it June 30 yet? I'll be 23 weeks post Thursday! I'm still on my no heat, PS 24/7 Reggie...hope it pays off with some good retention my ng is in full beast mode!
> 
> Sent from my DROID PRO



I am itching to show my progress, but I will be patiently waiting until June 30th 

I'm starting a new job this week, so hopefully I will be too busy to stare at the calendar on my wall.


----------



## chasturner84 (May 30, 2011)

Ijanei said:


> _@chasturner84 Chaaaaaast, hey girlie....you made it to 23 weeks post, congrats on that, *what is the plan? are transitioning as well*? Also when it is reveal time, make sure you do a comparison "pony" shot! love those, so please dont forget that one!
> 
> Okay still keeping the heat away from my hair. Going to do an oil rinse tonight and do some flat twist outs; I love the way they curl up._



[FONT=&quot]Ijanei

No, I'm not transitioning although I get asked that constantly IRL.  I just wanted to see if I could not only stretch my relaxers but also eliminate my heat usage for 6 months. The process hasn't been too incredibly painful so I guess I will continue 6 month stretches until I do decide to transition to natural (whenever that may be  ). 

[FONT=&quot]Oh, and I will do my best to remember the pony shot just for you! [/FONT][/FONT]



Forever in Bloom said:


> I am itching to show my progress, but I will be patiently waiting until June 30th
> 
> *I'm starting a new job this week, so hopefully I will be too busy to stare at the calendar on my wall*.



 The bold font was so funny to me  I have a calendar at my desk that I use to cross off each day in red ink. The reveal date is circled and has smiley face stickers all around it 

Congrats on the new job


----------



## Forever in Bloom (May 30, 2011)

chasturner84 said:


> [FONT=&quot]Ijanei
> 
> No, I'm not transitioning although I get asked that constantly IRL.  I just wanted to see if I could not only stretch my relaxers but also eliminate my heat usage for 6 months. The process hasn't been too incredibly painful so I guess I will continue 6 month stretches until I do decide to transition to natural (whenever that may be  ).
> 
> ...



chasturner84

Thanks! I'm excited to start. 

That's funny that you're X'ing the days off until the end of June. Feels like Santa Claus is coming huh?  I'm going to need him to to slide down that chimney a little faster so I can get to revealing


----------



## Tchanelle (May 31, 2011)

I know I haven't checked in forever but this semester was kicking my butt with all those classes. That being said, here is my current protective style. It's a half wig and it has saved me so much time in the mornings  I plan on a purchasing another one soon, never know when things are gonna go out of stock......don't judge me me! In this economy everybody needs a backup & this is mine!.......


----------



## chasturner84 (May 31, 2011)

I like that halfie! Where can I find it?

Sent from my DROID PRO using DROID PRO


----------



## Tchanelle (May 31, 2011)

chasturner84 said:


> I like that halfie! Where can I find it?
> 
> Sent from my DROID PRO using DROID PRO



You can find it online on these websites or try your local bss(I used Amazon)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003KLT5RA 

http://www.beautyofnewyork.com/shopping/JH18020410KA0737.htm

http://www.hairwigharlem.com/randb-collection-synthetic-hair-lace-front-wig-kim.html


----------



## JJamiah (May 31, 2011)

These aren't my growing months, so if no big change will just use my blog pic and put a pic up at the end of the year 

MY growth comes September to end of March, the rest is sloooooooooow if any growth. LOL

30 more days ladies


----------



## Skiggle (Jun 1, 2011)

Yay!.... 29 more days... Can someone start a thread in late June about the reveal...


----------



## ms.blue (Jun 1, 2011)

glamazon386 said:


> You can do it however you want. I just pulled a piece and snapped a photo for the APL challenge. I've seen other ppl do it that way. I don't plan on straightening just to see how long it is. I don't want to wear it straight plus it's about to be June.


 
I don't plan on flatironing until Sept. or Oct. when the humidity and temp comes down a bit.  Flatironing in the summer is a complete waste imo.


----------



## ojemba (Jun 1, 2011)

Checking in to see if the new cycle thread was available yet? I'm
Looking foward to see all the reveals and to start another challenge. 

Ladies what are your summer hair plans? Where I (us virgin islands) live the temp is always warm but recently it's been alot warmer so I hope I can make it to the beach more, so my hair will def have to be protected.


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 1, 2011)

ojemba said:


> Checking in to see if the new cycle thread was available yet? I'm
> Looking foward to see all the reveals and to start another challenge.
> 
> Ladies what are your summer hair plans? Where I (us virgin islands) live the temp is always warm but recently it's been alot warmer so I hope I can make it to the beach more, so my hair will def have to be protected.


 

I will be getting my hair braided at the end of the month. I will wear my wigs. Every 2 weeks I will break it down to wash, treat and DC. Due to the sun I think my hair will thank me for it. Plus I want lower manipulation. Might indulge in finishing some vitamins up. then again I hate taking pills  GO figure.


----------



## ms.tatiana (Jun 1, 2011)

Well once I take this weave out I'll be free for a week then I'll go into a straight weave for the whole summer June until August. I'll wash and condition my hair once a week.

I need to use up all my old products like MTG, Mega-Tek, JBCO, Dr.Miracles nape & temple, Nexxus emergence and conditioner, Hot 6 oil, Carson Soft Sheen Weave Shampoo and Conditioner, Tree Tea oil, Peppermint Oil, & Olive oil before I buy any more hair products at all.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jun 2, 2011)

Morning Ladies!

We're getting down to the wire.

I guess I'll open the new challenge around the 15th and let the official start date be July 1st.  I'll put the reveal thread up for the current challenge on the 30th of this month.

As far as my hair style today.  The tried and true wash n' go.


----------



## danigurl18 (Jun 2, 2011)

My 3 year natural anniversary is on Sunday. I think I'm going to straighten and take pics.


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 2, 2011)

danigurl18 said:


> My 3 year natural anniversary is on Sunday. I think I'm going to straighten and take pics.


 

danigurl18 

That is awesome


----------



## AlliCat (Jun 2, 2011)

I wore cornrows for one week but had to take them down because they got too loose. Even though I only had them in for a week I already noticed greater thickness and a little length retention. I'm 3 weeks post and have new growth already which is exciting because I usually don't feel this much until around the 6 week mark. 

My cornrow regimen is pretty solid...co-wash often, shampoo on the weekend, growth aid after every wash, and spritz daily...baggy on non-wash nights and take vitamins every day. I really dislike the braiding process so I'm trying to keep them in for at least 2-3 weeks.


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 2, 2011)

^^^ Going to be leaving my hair in braiding for 2 weeks under my lace/wigs so I can break it down deep condition and clean for the next few months until Octobers relaxer time.


----------



## danigurl18 (Jun 2, 2011)

JJamiah Thanks!! It has been a journey let me tell you! I'm going to wear it down for like 2 seconds and then back in that clip


----------



## Lanea87 (Jun 3, 2011)

I am about to clarify, wash with CON, and then do a moisturizing DC no added protein. MOISTURE MOISTURE MOISTURE!!!!!!

I may either bun it and cowash these last 3 weeks of the change or either braid it up and rock a wig to the end.


----------



## Rossy2010 (Jun 4, 2011)

checking in  i will be PSing with french braids under a wig until my next relaxer which will be at the end of this challenge.


----------



## inneedofhelptx (Jun 4, 2011)

I haven't posted in this challenge in a long time.  I've been actively hiding my hair in microbraids. I'm new to challenges so I have a question for the veterans. What do I do about the reveal at the end of this month if I'm in a different challenge that doesn't reveal until the end of the year?


----------



## danigurl18 (Jun 4, 2011)

I decided to do a twistout since it's too hot to straighten for tomorrow. I'm going to post some pics though.


----------



## Ijanei (Jun 4, 2011)

_I wish the reveal date would hurry up. I soooo want to BC right now..._


----------



## ms.tatiana (Jun 5, 2011)

Weave is officially out   

-I used my Suave Clarifying Shampoo
-I then used my Suave Coconut Conditioner mixed with Lusti Olive Oil hair dress
-Rinsed that all out with water, then used my Nexxus Humectress Conditioner

I'm thinking tomorrow I will either get my hair pressed until my next weave or do box braids, if I get my hair pressed then I will do a protein treatment before.


----------



## glamazon386 (Jun 5, 2011)

Back in a weave. I did it myself and covered all my hair. It's like a short curly/wavy style. I bought the hair on a whim in the BSS and I'm happy with how it turned out.


----------



## chasturner84 (Jun 5, 2011)

I will be 6 months post friday! I never thought I would get this far...so excited! Hopefully I will have a pleasant relaxer experience and NO SET BACKS!!!

Sent from my DROID PRO


----------



## ms.tatiana (Jun 6, 2011)

I decided on box braids instead of pressing my hair.


----------



## ms.tatiana (Jun 6, 2011)

I forgot to post pictures, here they are after I curled them.


----------



## divachyk (Jun 7, 2011)

@chasturner84 - when do you plan to relax. I might have missed that post.


----------



## ms.blue (Jun 7, 2011)

My three year natural anniversary in on june 17 and I try to take a pic of my hair stretch that weekend.  I only wish I still had pics when my hair was shorter so I could seen the progress  I made.


----------



## brg240 (Jun 7, 2011)

ms.tatiana said:


> I forgot to post pictures, here they are after I curled them.



ms.tatiana they look very pretty. do you have more pics? I want to try box braids but the ones i did before were not cute at all. I want mine cute like yours

oh i feel off this challenge, i've been halfway doing it though but i'm about to start a personal challenge for 2-3 months( then a 2 month fall break and then back to psing


----------



## ms.tatiana (Jun 7, 2011)

@brg140

The only other pictures I have in my phone are from when they were just put in. I did mines a lot bigger than what I seen on youtube just because I didn't want to have a long take down process.


----------



## danigurl18 (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm so ready for a new hairstyle.. a weave, a wig.. something.. I'm sick of this bun


----------



## Lylddlebit (Jun 8, 2011)

I got a little eager for the end of challenge pic.  So I straightened a twist last night and trimmed about a half inch off for my end pic.  I was 10 days shy of 6 full months(I tracked the actual date I took the start pic and it was December 17.  I went to the shop the Friday before Christmas and I took that picture of my hair as soon as I got home.) I'll post at the end of the month when everyone is ready to reveal.


----------



## Janet' (Jun 8, 2011)

I washed my hair yesterday and attempted to do a twist-out...Major fail...so, i'm back in my wash and go pony!!! I can't believe this challenge is almost over. Wow! Can't wait to see all of the reveals!


----------



## chasturner84 (Jun 8, 2011)

divachyk
I'll probably be relaxing next week...ahhh, can't wait. I haven't used heat (other than for my DC) in 6 months so I'm ready to put my STRAIGHT hair in a pony. I love ponytails!!!

Sent from my DROID PRO


----------



## brg240 (Jun 8, 2011)

ms.tatiana said:


> @brg140
> 
> The only other pictures I have in my phone are from when they were just put in. I did mines a lot bigger than what I seen on youtube just because I didn't want to have a long take down process.



thanks for the pics, they look nice. I think i'd do that size too anything smaller and i'd get frustrated braiding. :/ I think i'm going to do some, maybe start today and finish tomorrow.

ladies could you help me, i might have asked this before in here(i think) or in another thread idk. but i want a new wig and i'm not sure what to get. I want something flattering the styles i have look marginal on me at best  my face is pretty chubby/round/flat
http://i274.photobucket.com/albums/jj271/air-chan2/brg.jpg


----------



## Ijanei (Jun 8, 2011)

_Um...I attempted a "high" bun last night to see if I can get all of my hair into a bun and also to see how it would look, I don't do the sock thing, so I stuffed my washed bush hair into a pony tail then pinned under. I wanted to rock one until the end of the challenge since I see everyone else w/ success rocking them but yea, that didn't go so well. I just don't have the face to rock buns dammit. Only bun I look right in is the Southern Tease

(That's hair lotion on my face  this is before I wrapped the loose ends down)
All bunning tips are appreciated

















_


----------



## NikkiQ (Jun 8, 2011)

22 Days left ladies!!! I can't wait to be in awe of all the progress everyone has made!


----------



## Meritamen (Jun 8, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> 22 Days left ladies!!! I can't wait to be in awe of all the progress everyone has made!


Wow, time flies. I used a pass to lightly flat iron so that I could do a much needed trim. Didn't lose much length, probably cut 1/2 inch to an inch in some places. I'm very happy with my hair.
Hope everyone is having a HHJ!


----------



## brg240 (Jun 8, 2011)

okay 19 braids in 3+(?) hrs omg i'm such a slower braider.  and i'm only done 1/4 my head :/ 

i made them smaller than i meant too :'( i know these will be annoying to take out (only leaving them in for a week.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jun 9, 2011)

half of my head is in mini twists. I got tired and lazy and stopped so I'll have to finish tonight. Thank GOD for wigs b/c I'm lookin like a serious hot mess right now lmao


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 9, 2011)

Okay was suppose to Henna my hair Saturday, Sunday or Monday. Figured today is a good day as any as I don't have the time any of those days. BUt I don't want to go to the salon on Saturday or Sunday so Tomorrow morning I will be headed there again. I am going to sleep with Vatika on and just head to the salon in the morning.


----------



## Drtondalia (Jun 10, 2011)

JJamiah 
I got two gallons of WEN from the special on tv. Thanks for the heads up (I was reading your blog) !! I heart WEN!! lol

What flat iron do you guys use/recommend??


----------



## ms.tatiana (Jun 12, 2011)

Patiently waiting on my package from amazon. I will receive my new hair & I can put my weave in for the summer (this is the time where I get the most growth)


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 12, 2011)

Drtondalia said:


> JJamiah
> I got two gallons of WEN from the special on tv. Thanks for the heads up (I was reading your blog) !! I heart WEN!! lol
> 
> What flat iron do you guys use/recommend??



Drtondalia AWESOME you go girl (you big Bawler) LOL 

Now which did you pick up? 

I am glad you read my blog sometimes I think it just sits there LOL


----------



## divachyk (Jun 12, 2011)

I wish you all the best on your HYH HHJ. I'm headed out for business travel and won't have pics on the road. Not sure if I'll be back home when reveal time comes around.

Also, does anyone have flight travel experience with safeguarding your hair stash? I'm thinking of taping the lids and placing the items in a freezer bag but I'm still a little nervous. Don't want evco all over my clothes. This is my first airline trip since starting my HHJ.


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 12, 2011)

divachyk   will miss you


----------



## danigurl18 (Jun 12, 2011)

I'm still wearing this stinking bun lol


----------



## Lanea87 (Jun 13, 2011)

divachyk said:


> I wish you all the best on your HYH HHJ. I'm headed out for business travel and won't have pics on the road. Not sure if I'll be back home when reveal time comes around.
> 
> Also, does anyone have flight travel experience with safeguarding your hair stash? I'm thinking of taping the lids and placing the items in a freezer bag but I'm still a little nervous. Don't want evco all over my clothes. This is my first airline trip since starting my HHJ.


 
Can you put it in your carry on or your purse? I have carried baby oil, toner, and facial cleanser before and just put it in a 3oz bottle and put them in a plastic bag and then put that bag in another plastic bag.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jun 13, 2011)

If I dont get my hair braided soon, I will be forced to relax before the 30th.


----------



## brg240 (Jun 13, 2011)

I finished my box braids finally  i think i'll leave them into june 30


----------



## Drtondalia (Jun 14, 2011)

JJamiah I got Fig and Pomegranate. I used the Fig my First time and I heard wonderful things about the Pomegranate. Its easy to Ball on flex pay .

So about his flat iron??? What should I get. I was going to get a Chi back when I first started out on my HJ but then this lady in the hair store suggested I get this mini generic one that cost ten bucks. She said it was made by Chi and it actually worked better than great. I used it for the flat iron in my siggy. But I want something bigger that will give me great results and take less time.


----------



## ms.tatiana (Jun 15, 2011)

Still rocking a ponytail

Lastest infor on my weave is that its in Elk Grove Village IL scanned at 3:26 pm today


----------



## ojemba (Jun 15, 2011)

15 more days!!!!


----------



## chasturner84 (Jun 15, 2011)

We are down to the wire ladies.  Can't wait to see everyone's progress!

Sent from my DROID PRO


----------



## ms.tatiana (Jun 15, 2011)

Yesss... my weave should be here tomorrow or Friday

Last scan has it in Long Beach CA: June 14, 2011 9:47 PM


----------



## Lylddlebit (Jun 16, 2011)

Since christmas time I have been placing so much focus on getting back to what I lost that I haven't been enjoying the hair I have for the whole challenge.  Today I just realized how many compliments I have gotten on my hair with it being frizzy, hidden and all during the challenge and I decided that I want to go back to enjoying my hair.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Jun 17, 2011)

Rebraided my hair last night, will keep it in for 4 weeks. In between braiding I did a quick length check....My hair is like 2 inches past CBL, but that's included the relaxed ends (I'm currently transitioning), and my official length goals are based on the length of the natural portion (which is NL and about to hit SL ). All in all this is the longest my hair has ever been, so I'm excited.


----------



## glamazon386 (Jun 20, 2011)

Still in my weave. I planned to take it out next week but I'm waiting for some hair that I ordered to arrive. Once it does I'll take this one down and install the new hair.


----------



## ms.blue (Jun 20, 2011)

I actually straighten a piece of my hair and was pleasantly surprised about how much progress I made.


----------



## JerriBlank (Jun 20, 2011)

I've been in braids for five weeks now. I'll keep them for another month,then dc for a week straight,then re-braid. I guess I can straighten my hair for the reveal of this challenge,or if there is a 2nd part to it,sign up for that (since I'm braiding for the rest of 2011),and reveal in Dec.


----------



## beauti (Jun 20, 2011)

*i'm still in my braids! its been 2 months! my new growth is outta control but im not rebraiding nuffin!  i'm keeping these things in tlll the end of the challenge*


----------



## Janet' (Jun 21, 2011)

Whoaaa!!!! Ladies...9 more days until the reveal!!!! I cannot wait to see the progress pics!!!!! Let me sprinkle some last minute   for us all!!!!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jun 21, 2011)

Hi Ladies!

I'm sorry for not checking in sooner.  A lot has happened, and it's been quite challenging.  I'm still hiding behind coils right now.  I'll work on posting the next challenge thread.


----------



## ojemba (Jun 21, 2011)

Ms_CoCo37_ I hope all is well with you. _



Ms_CoCo37 said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> I'm sorry for not checking in sooner. A lot has happened, and it's been quite challenging. I'm still hiding behind coils right now. I'll work on posting the next challenge thread.


----------



## ms.tatiana (Jun 22, 2011)

New weave doesn't feel right idk what it is but I guess I'll see how it looks after washing and conditioning the hair.

I'll wait until seven days to re-grease my scalp and fourteen days to do the wash and condition.


----------



## Skiggle (Jun 22, 2011)

Someone make a reveal thread! Too lazy to do it


----------



## brg240 (Jun 22, 2011)

bajandoc86 said:


> Rebraided my hair last night, will keep it in for 4 weeks. In between braiding I did a quick length check....My hair is like 2 inches past CBL, but that's included the relaxed ends (I'm currently transitioning), and my official length goals are based on the length of the natural portion (which is NL and about to hit SL ). All in all this is the longest my hair has ever been, so I'm excited.



congrats :reddancer:

i need to wash my hair and take out these braids. My plan is trim and have them put in cornrows and rock a wig until July 15 and then take them out for a week. After that back into cornrows hopefully until the fall equinox (September 23).

so i should be taking my pics in the next couple of days.


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 22, 2011)

Skiggle Mscoco will make a reveal thread towards the last two days or last day of this challenge.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jun 22, 2011)

I REALLY don't want to flat iron all of my hair for the reveal so I think I'll just flat iron pieces in the back.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 22, 2011)

Will there be a new thread for July 1st through ...?


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 22, 2011)

faithVA said:


> Will there be a new thread for July 1st through ...?


 
She said she would. Ms_CoCo37


----------



## danigurl18 (Jun 22, 2011)

I can't believe the reveal is so close!!


----------



## Janet' (Jun 22, 2011)

danigurl18 said:


> I can't believe the reveal is so close!!



danigurl18...I know, I'm chomping at the bit!!!!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jun 22, 2011)

Hi ladies!

To answer some of your questions, I will post the reveal thread on the day of the reveal. I'm working on the new thread as we speak. My stupid laptop keeps freezing up on me but it will be up shortly.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jun 22, 2011)

ojemba said:


> Ms_CoCo37_ I hope all is well with you. _



Thanks Ojemba! Things are going much better now. I just had to make a few career adjustments.


----------



## Ijanei (Jun 22, 2011)

_Ms_CoCo37 Yaay!! I'm so excited to reveal. I want to flat iron tonight so I can reveal. I don't have much to reveal but I'm happy it's finally healthy and longer. I stuck it out for 6 months, which was kind of hard.

Also glad to hear that you are doing well coco_


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jun 22, 2011)

New Challenge Thread:

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=13676513#post13676513


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jun 22, 2011)

Ijanei, you make me smile!  I'm so glad you stuck it out.  Are you going to do the next challenge?


----------



## Ijanei (Jun 22, 2011)

_Ms_CoCo37

Umm....I think I will! I only did it bcuz I left you hanging the last time  Now that my hair is getting fuller and longer, I can do more things to hide it. They are loving this puffball thing I have going on That is my go-to style now_


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jun 22, 2011)

Ijanei,  you sure did leave me hanging on that last one.  But you've definitely redeemed yourself in this one.  I'm glad you're getting fullness and length.  The challenge has definitely done you some good.  I can't wait to see your reveal.


----------



## Ijanei (Jun 27, 2011)

_2 days until reveaaaaal!! I am excited. even though the growth is not that spectacular, EVERYONE around me is saying how my hair is so full and has grown. I even had a few co-workers glide their hands through my hair to check for pieces (one white lady is just fascinated by black hair for some reason)_


----------



## ojemba (Jun 28, 2011)

Ijanei said:


> _2 days until reveaaaaal!! I am excited. even though the growth is not that spectacular, EVERYONE around me is saying how my hair is so full and has grown. I even had a few co-workers glide their hands through my hair to check for pieces (one white lady is just fascinated by black hair for some reason)_



I'm excited to see all the inspiration as well. I'll be on line 1st thing Thursday morning lolll.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jun 28, 2011)

Challenge almost over already! Can you believe it??? I might have to roll with the next one after all. I would just have to make sure I keep interest in checking in and such.


----------



## hair4romheaven (Jun 28, 2011)

I wasn't in this challenge but I have been hiding my hair with weaves as well. I plan on taking my install down in a few weeks and I will add pics to this thread! ;-)
Can't wait to see all of the inspirational pics


----------



## Ijanei (Jun 29, 2011)

_Ms_CoCo37 when r u gonna start the reveal thread 

?

Pleaaaase say by midnight? I want to see how everyone maintained  _


----------



## ojemba (Jun 29, 2011)

Ijanei said:


> _@Ms_CoCo37 when r u gonna start the reveal thread
> 
> ?_
> 
> _Pleaaaase say by midnight? I want to see how everyone maintained  _


 

Ms_CoCo37 I agree. I was hoping for a surprise and see it started a day early. LOLLL

I've stayed up till 12:00 am before to see new clothing line on Gymboree for my DD, so I'll be looking for the new thread at midnight.


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 29, 2011)

It has been a nice ride with you ladies I enjoyed the challenge. I will check in periodically with the new thread.  

I am rooting you all on from the side lines; I wish you all luck in your HHJ.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jun 29, 2011)

You know I'll still be bugging you JJamiah with hair pics


----------



## brg240 (Jun 29, 2011)

oh just took my update shots. 

for some reason they all came out fuzzy


----------



## Ijanei (Jun 29, 2011)

_REVEAL DAY IN 12 MINUTES.....Let's get it started

Just waiting on @Ms_CoCo37 
I been rushing you all day, I know you're tired of me now but LETTTS GOOOO!!_


----------



## ms.blue (Jun 30, 2011)

I can't wait for the reveal thread but I do need to go to sleep.  Hopefully when I wake up later on today, it would be up.


----------



## ojemba (Jun 30, 2011)

I feel like a child waiting for Santa!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jun 30, 2011)

Morning Ladies! 

Today's the big day! I will have the reveal thread up in a few minutes. I can't wait to see your lovely locks!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jun 30, 2011)

The reveal thread is up and running!

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=554423


----------



## mscocopuff (Jul 2, 2011)

My results!  I know that I am late!







My starting point







Sent from Coco's iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Ijanei (Jul 17, 2011)

catrina8211 
this is the thread you meant to post it hun http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=554423 but your hair looks great and has really grown from the starting point. KUTGW


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Aug 10, 2011)

My updated pic is in my avatar and siggie pic. I am not doing that great in getting my styles to look polished.


----------



## Ijanei (Aug 13, 2011)

DDTexlaxed congrats on staying natural, you're hair seems like it has grown.

UPDATE: As far as my  hair goes, I am getting soooo many compliments and ppl asking for tips, I can't wait til the end of the year to see if I reach BSL. I have about 2 1/2 - 3 inches to make it there.


----------



## danigurl18 (Aug 14, 2011)

I decided to use my pass and straighten my hair. I plan to wear it down tomorrow and pinned up for the rest of the week


----------



## justicefighter1913 (Aug 14, 2011)

Hey ladies! I saw that danigurl18 bumped this thread up.  I had no idea that it ended, but I'm going on till the end of the year.  I just did a sew in yesterday.  At this point, I'm absolutely sick of my hair....I'm on track to make APL, but still.  I know I shouldn't be this way, at least I have hair on my head considering the circumstances.  Congratulations to all of those who have made it this far!!!!


----------



## danigurl18 (Aug 14, 2011)

lol I posted it in the wrong one


----------



## mscocopuff (Nov 16, 2011)

Ijanei said:


> catrina8211
> this is the thread you meant to post it hun http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=554423 but your hair looks great and has really grown from the starting point. KUTGW



OMG!!  You are right!  Thanks!


----------

